# Do You Own...



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Ask the poster below if they own *insert item here*

Do you own any true crime novels?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

No, only fictional ones.

Do you own a firearm?


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes 

Do you own a ski boat?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

Do you own a blue sweatshirt?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

yes

Do you own a cat?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

Do you own an iPod?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

No

Do you own a bike?


----------



## Aleforge (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes

Do you own a telescope?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

no 

Do you own a mac?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

No, only pc's. 

Do you own an expresso machine?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

No

Do you own a Michael Jackson CD?


----------



## unusual condition (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes

Do you own pickles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Do you own a car?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I wish.

Do you own a bottle of shampoo?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes!

Do you own an umbrella?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes, a broken one 

Do you own an 8-track?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a waffle iron?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

No...prefer pancakes 

Do you own a big movie/dvd collection?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

no

Do you own a digital watch?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, but I never wear it.

Do you own a Monopoly board?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

No, though I have computer version (since I have no humans to play with).

Do you own a guitar?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

no

Do you own a copy of the game world of warcraft?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

no, and i never will.

do you own any chuck taylors?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes! Black ones.

Do you own a squirt gun?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Nope.

Do you own a piggy bank?


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

yes i do, and i made it myself. well i painted it and then it was fired in a kiln.

do you own an alarm clock?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, a number of them.

Do you own an Exchange Traded Fund?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

nope, dont even know what 1 is

Do you own a flatscreen tv?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No

Do you own a laptop computer?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes, I'm on it right now.

Do you have a gym membership?


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

Does the YMCA count? If so, yes, lol.

Do you own any sex toys? :boogie


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

lol no...

do you own a piano?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

no

Do you own a guitar?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a poetry anthology?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

the only anthology i own is the final fantasy anthology for playstation.

Do you own a condo?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

no

Do you own a bike?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

No.

Do you own a gun and a one way ticket to bogota?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

no and no to both of those
do u own a copy of the US version of The Office ?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes

Do you own a soldering iron?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

no

Do you own an air conditioner?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, two 24,000 BTU central air units on a duplex.

Do you own any Iron Maiden albums?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

no

Do you own a wii?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No

Do you own a water bed?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

no

Do you own a feather pillow?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

No

Do you own a rubik's cube?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No

Do you own an ipod?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

no

Do you own a pair of handcuffs?


----------



## Hanna22 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, with fur trim 

Do you own a pair of leather pants?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

No, but my boyfriend wants to find a decent pair for himself.
Do you own a laptop?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, an iBook I got in 2001.

Do you own a fleece blanket?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

nope

Do you own a trampoline?


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 24, 2009)

no


do you own a fish tank


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No

Do you own ice cubes?


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

yes
Do you own a pet?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, many

Do you own a wall mounted clock in your room?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

do you own an alarm clock?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

No

Do you own an 18th century torture device?


----------



## RedStarCharlie (May 11, 2009)

No

Do you own a toy from your childhood?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

yes

do you own a pair of rain boots?


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

No.

Do you own a pair of rollar blades?


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

No...
Do you own more than 5 pair of shoes?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No

Do you own any type of rodent as a pet?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

No, but I'd love to get another rabbit when I live in a house with a decent backyard.

Do you own any vinyl records?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

No

Do you own a skateboard?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

yes

do you own a baseball cap?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

No

Do you own a hamster?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

no

Do you own a pair of left handed scissors?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, because I'm right-handed.

Do you own any Krugerrands?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

No (I don't even know what that is)

Do you own any comic books?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

do you own a labtop computer?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Sadly, no

Do you own an apron?


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

No

Do you own a pink thermometer?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

No

Do you own a T- square?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

Do you own goggles?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a toy that came free in a box of cereal?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

Do you own a Trapt CD?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own more than one translation of the Bible?


----------



## milkyx (Jul 26, 2009)

No. But i have more than one of the Qu'ran.

Do you own a dream catcher?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

No, don't know what that is.

Do you own a zippo lighter?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Nope

Do you own any land on the moon?


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

no

Do you own a hot tub?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a Slinky?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I've had a few in the past. Always ended up getting twisted/broken on me

Do you own an aquarium or a terrarium?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

no.

do you own a flatiron?


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

no, don't need one

do you own a turtle?


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

No, but I know someone who does.

Do you own a Rubik's cube?


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

No. It looks interesting though.

Do you own a broken heart? (I know sappy but I don't care)


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

No, not right now

Do you own a t-shirt with a funny/interesting saying?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a movie poster?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

do you own contact lenses?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

No

Do you own an apple tree?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

do you own a sundress?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

no

Do you own a garden?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes. do you own a pile of out of date magazines, all the same title? (aka are you a dentist?)


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes!

Do you own a lava lamp?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes. A lava lamp, plasma globe, LED lightning-disc, blacklight, infrared lamp, Christmas lights strung all over my bedroom, etc.

I have a morbid fascination with all manner of sparkly lights. Plus, I'm afraid of sleeping in the dark.



Do you own a moderate degree of wealth?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Nope, I'm poor as a church mouse at the moment. 

Do you own any LP records?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You mean the vinyl ones? Yes, I have a ton - my mom collected a bunch in the '60s.

Do you own an 8-track tape?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Nope, just CD's and digital music.

Do you own a Swiss army knife?


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Nope


Do you own a butter knife???


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah several actually

Do you own a sex toy?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

No, but I should get one for when I dance around the house LOL.

Do you own a bingo game?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

MaidMarian said:


> No, but I should get one for when I dance around the house LOL.
> 
> Do you own a bingo game?


Nope, but I own lots of mind games.

anyone got a pile of yarn just sitting there? maybe next to the fireplace? some sort of fiber, thread-based material?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

a pile of yarn? no.

do you own the Planet Earth DVD set?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> a pile of yarn? no.
> 
> do you own the Planet Earth DVD set?


No.

Do you own a Dan Brown novel?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

yes :duck

do you own toe socks?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

no, but i've thought about buying a pair.

do you own a hula hoop?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Nope not since I was a kid.

Do you own a fax machine?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

No

Do you own a chainsaw?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

yes.

do you own a backpack?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Yep, a nice blue one from VauDe.

Do you own a weed-eater/weed-whacker?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

no

do you own a cactus plant?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, a little "friendship tree" that a friend got me for Christmas. I don't know the real name for it, but it's in the cactus family.

Do you own a ticket stub from a concert or event you attended in the past (recent or distant)?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

no -- i wish i had saved them. 

do you own a tv guide?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

Do you own a trophy?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

yes, i have lots of trophies i won at horse shows and tae kwon do tournaments when i was a teenager.

do you own a birdhouse?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Not anymore. Used to own the complete collection of The Doors.

Do you own any refrigerator magnets?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

We own magnets but they ain't on the fridge


Do you own a PS2?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

no, but i have an old playstation XD

do you own whiteout?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes the tape whiteout! But since most of my work are rough lecture notes or typed essays I hardly use it...interesting ay?

Do you own road maps from another country?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

nope

do you own a pair of fingernail clippers?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes. I feel the need to compulsively clip the 2 mm length of nail that grows everyday, because when my fingernails are clipped short, it feels different whenever I scratch my head in thought...

Do you own a blacklight?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I used to. Not anymore though.

Do you own a burned CD mix?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes.

Do you own an inflatable mattress?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

yes

do you own a thumb ring?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a reusable shopping bag?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yep. I use it for libray books though.

Do you own a graphing calculator?


----------



## Anxiety Slip (Aug 4, 2009)

Nope, just the thought of one gives me a headache.

Do you own a Fake I.D ?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Nope, don't need one anymore.

Do you own a bong?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own an Etch-a-Sketch?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No

Do you own blow up doll?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

do you own a hair dryer?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Yep, couldn't live with out it (or at least couldn't look good without it)

Do own anything with a picture of SpongeBob Squarepants on it?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

nope

do you own a jump rope?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have one somewhere. An exercise idea that I never really used 

Do you own any paranormal books and or items?


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah I bought a book once that was about the scariest places on earth or something like that.

Do you own a Victoria's Secret dog?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

no

do you own a pair of high heels?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

yes, several pairs

do you own a chia pet?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a sewing machine?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

no, i've hated sewing since home ec class in 8th grade.

do you own a frisbee?


----------



## Anxiety Slip (Aug 4, 2009)

yup, and it glows in the dark.

do you own a lava lamp?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, would be a neat addition to my room though :lol

Do you own a fossil?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

No, but I use fossil fuel and sometimes I feel like a fossil... does that count.

Do you own a rubik's cube?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own an item autographed by a celebrity?


----------



## caitlan (Aug 8, 2009)

No.

Do you own a bottle of hairspray?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yep

do you own a portable CD player?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No. I used to, though.

Do you own foreign-language dictionary?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, a German-English dictionary.

Do you own a cordless phone?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

yes

do you own a textbook?


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes. Many.

Do you own a record player?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you own a cookbook?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

yes - i love cooking and baking

do you own a chainsaw?


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

No.

Do you own a pair of hair straighteners?


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Nope, maybe my sister



Do you own a gaming console?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, older ones like PS, N64, and PS2. Would upgrade, but I don't have as much time for games anymore 

Do you own a pet that would be considered exotic by most people?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own an item purchased on eBay?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, several items.

Do you own any tv series dvds?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, seasons 1-9 of The Simpsons and seasons 1-5 of Seinfeld.

Do you own a stuffed animal?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes. It was mine when i was a baby.
Do you own any essential oils ?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes lemon, lavender, ylang ylang, etc.

Do you own a spork?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no. I love them though!

do you own an Xbox?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

yes i do.
do u own a Barney dvd lol ??


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

do you own a stuffed animal?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

no

do you own a rubber ducky?


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

nope lol


do you own a playstation 3?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, only ps2

Do you own a gun?


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes

Do you own a laptop computer?


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

No, just a desktop.

Do you own a beach umbrella?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

nope

do you own a backpack?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No I haven't owned one of those since I was a student!

Do you own a naughty home made video?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

lol if I did, I wouldn't tell anybody about it

do you own a garlic press?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope, but I like foods with garlic. Run, run away from my mighty breath :lol

Do you own a house plant?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No

Do you own a watering can?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a lunchbox?


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

No.

Do you own a hat?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

yes, a cowboy hat

do you own a paintbrush?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a scented candle?


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

No. I used to but they ran out of wax.

Do you own an engagement or wedding ring?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

do you own a pair of eye glasses?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

yes, reading glasses

do you own a can of Raid?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I think there is some laying around the house somewhere...

Do you own an electric blanket?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

nope 
do u own some handcuffs ?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Umm you mean teh furry ones with leopard skin print?? Nope.

Do you own a poncho?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

no
do u own a sleeping bag ??


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

yes, sure do

do you own a boom box?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Do you own a wig?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

haha no, but when I have a bad hair day, I wish I did.

do you own a nose-hair trimmer?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

No; I just use the salad tongs.

Do you own a 'For dummies' book?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a high school yearbook?


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

sadly nope. 

do you own an iPhone?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

no

do you own an item of clothing with cat hair on it?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Only my cat-hair Merkin and slippers set I received for Christmas.

Do you own a Microscope?


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

nope



do you own a 2 dollar bill?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

yes

Do you own a fake mustache?


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

No. I could grow my own mustache if I wanted one.

Do you own an Affliction t-shirt?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No. I don't even know what that is? The name of a band is my best guess.:stu

Do you own contact lenses?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a doll or action figure?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you own a "collectible"?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

do you own a bigscreen TV?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No

Do you own anything with feathers? (this excludes animals)


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

No.

Do you own 3d goggles?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Wolfen said:


> Do you own 3d goggles?


no.

Do you own _any of the star trek dvd's_


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

No, they look spiffy though. I should get me one.









Do you own chopsticks?


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

No chopsticks, though I have tried them at Chinese restaurants with only mild success (back to the ol' fork!)

Do you own a famous autograph?


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Madelaine Albright, Barbara Kingsolver, Umberto Eco....my aunt likes to send me signed books.

Do you own a snowboard or pair of skis?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

do you own a sled?


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

Sadly, no, I don't own a sled.

Do you own knitting needles?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

actually, i do.

do you own a can of hairspray?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yep

do you own a bottle of lotion?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own a boat?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

nope

do you own stapler?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

do you own a Sharpie marker?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

No.

Do you own a pair of headphones?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yep

do you own a pair of sunglasses?


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

Somewhere, I have a pair of prescription sunglasses from one or two prescriptions ago. 

Do you own music production software?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

nope

do you own a pair of black pants?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

yep. black makes you look thinner 

do you own a bow & arrow?


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

No. I also suck at archery.

Do you own a cop of the movie Blade Runner?


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> No. I don't even know what that is? The name of a band is my best guess.:stu


Affliction is a brand of clothing, noted for their sponsorship of UFC (a mixed martial arts company).


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

JS86 said:


> No. I also suck at archery.
> 
> Do you own a cop of the movie Blade Runner?


No, but I LOVE the movie, and if I see it on sale somewhere I will snatch it up.

Do you own a body pillow?


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

No, but I often take the lovely, fluffy cushion from my loveseat and use it as a sort of body pillow. 

Do you own any pieces of antique furniture?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a piece of artwork you created in your childhood?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, it's an ocean seascape. I remember it because someone beat me up that day 

Do you own a jar of sand collected from the beach?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Interesting question....no, but I have a candle in a glass bowl (soy candle) with a sea floor scene on the bottom - it is normally used for citronella to keep mosquitos away.

Do you own an envelope of coupons delivered by mail?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

No, but I'd like to have some. I love coupons 

Do you own a leash?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Our family owns one for the dog

Do you own any clothing older than 5 years?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

YES!! 

....a silk scarf?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

no

do you own stripey socks?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

nope

do you own a dishwasher?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

no dishwasher here
do you own a tv guide ?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes

do you own a tub of ice cream


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

No

Do you own a mini disc player?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

do you own a bicycle?


----------



## Isabel (Jul 21, 2009)

no, not anymore

Do you own a stained glass lamp?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own a briefcase?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Do you own a yo yo?


----------



## Isabel (Jul 21, 2009)

no

Do you own plants?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a Ouija Board?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope - no plans to contact anyone named Captain Howdy. The last time somebody did that, their head kept spinning around and there was an epidemic of vomiting and levitation. 

Do you own a telephone with more than one line like in a business?


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

No.

Do you own a copy of the Bible?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, a few: a Nelson King James Study Bible, the New Oxford Annotated Bible (New Revised Standard Version), and the Jewish Study Bible (Jewish Publication Society Tanakh Translation). There are others I would like to own but don't, including the Geneva Bible, the Douay-Rheims Bible, and Tyndale's Bible.

Do you own a George Foreman Grill?


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Hehe, no.

Do you own yourself?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

No. Big Brother owns me.

Do you own an unread magazine?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

yes, a solar-powered one

do you own a digital camera?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own an electric toothbrush?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

yes

do you own a sudoku book?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

yes

do you own a scientific calculator?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, I do! It is in the original packaging.....and invented by a fellow Hungarian! :yay.

Do you own a analog watch?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes, several.

Do you own a camping tent?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Do you own a pair of pliers?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

My dad does.

Do you own a pair of grey sweatpants?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes.

Do you own a key you never use?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you own slippers?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes
Do you own a tye dye t-shirt?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Nay.

Do you own a pizza cutter?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes I do!

Do you own a remote control with less than 20 buttons?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes, I have a car remote with only 4 buttons

Do you own a book with over 400 pages?


----------



## bigmac (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, right next to me is a 742 page trivia book.

Do you own an electric razor?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

nope

do you own a watch?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

do you own a pair of swimming goggles?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, do you own a pool?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own any exercise equipment that you actually use?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> Nope
> 
> Do you own any exercise equipment that you actually use?


i don't own any exercise equipment at all

do you own a foreign language dictionary?


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes: German, French, Spanish, Latin and Russian.

Do you own the remnants of a childhood postage stamp collection?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No, but I have my dad's (miss him!)


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

DuncanThaw said:


> Yes: German, French, Spanish, Latin and Russian.
> 
> Do you own the remnants of a childhood postage stamp collection?


nope

do you own a new shirt?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Freedom2010 said:


> do you own a new shirt?


Yes, I got a shirt for my birthday two months ago (I guess that still counts as new).

Do you own a stapler?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, a tiny one, but I don't have it with me.

Do you own a typewriter?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I did. I miss those things.

Do you own lettuce tongs?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Like for serving salad? Nope, I just use two big spoons.

Do you own any plastic plants?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No

Do you own golf clubs?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

do you own a purse?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

Do you own more than 20 pairs of shoes?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no, i own about 10 pairs. Do you own an autographed book?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, Galway Kinnell's _New Selected Poems_.

Do you own a space heater?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yep

do you own an unread book?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

max4225 said:


> Yes, quite a few of them. I've found a bunch at the library that they sell as surplus used books.
> 
> Do you own a rocking chair?


Sure do, and I love it.
Do you own a kite?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No 

Do you own a bad haircut?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Zaleth said:


> Do you own a book by H.P Lovecraft?


Nope. Never heard of him/her.

Do you own a drill?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Jnmcda0 said:


> Nope. Never heard of him/her.
> 
> Do you own a drill?


A few actually.
Do you own incense?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope I can't use it due to my asthma.

Do you own a barbeque grill?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I own a regular grill, not a barbecue or gas deal.

Do you own a memory stick?


----------



## wombat666 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes.

Do you own a minivan?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own a cactus?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

Do you own a poker?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a tent?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.

Do you own a riding lawn mower?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No way-not enough darn grass  

Do you own a telescope?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

nope

do you own any workout DVDs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes several.

Do you own a George Foreman Grill?


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes, a mountain of them!

Do you own a musical instrument?


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, I own various electronic keyboards.

Do you own a swingset?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I wish!! =)

Do you own a computer? hehe


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No I own 2 computers
Do you own a beachball?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.

Do you own a pair of flip flops?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a chainsaw?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes
Do you own a houseplant?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, two - and I watch over them!

Do you own a coin collection?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

nope 
do u own an oven ?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

yes.

Do you own a pair of expensive sunglasses (over $100)?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yes

do you own any contact lenses?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Not anymore
Do you own any records?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

epril said:


> Do you own any records?


only in mp3 format

Do you own any large memorabilia from music or movie genera?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

i own a pack of michael jackson playing cards.

Do you own a mask?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, from Mardi Gras (not New Orleans, LA/St Andrews, FL)

Do you own a ladder over 5 ft tall?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

My dad does

Do you own any firecrackers?


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Not anymore :sus

Do you own a spoon?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, we eat everything here with our hands..

Do you own a throw rug?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

No.

Do you own an expensive watch e.g- Rolex, Omega, Tag heur, Breitling, o'r other similar brand?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a watch, but not a very expensive one. It was maybe $20.

Do you own any cereal in your pantry right now?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yes

do you own a tape recorder?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes.

Do you own a Playstation 3?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

no

do you own wireless headphones?


----------



## Alicia2009 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes

Do you own bright red lipstick?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, but I don't wear it. 

Do you own a record (vinyl) player?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Not now, but I own several records.
Do you own a car with over 100,000 miles on it?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

no

do you own a frisbee?


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Luckily, no .

Do you own something over 50 years old?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, jewelry
Do you own any posters?


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a poster of Tony Soprano on the back wall of my wardrobe. I want to get some old film posters, I love their style.

Do you own any hats, besides baseball caps?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Nope, I don't do hats. I used to have a cowboy hat that looked good on me, but don't have it anymore.

Do you own a VCR?


----------



## Alicia2009 (Aug 13, 2009)

No, Not anymore thank goodness!

Do you own a Rabbits foot good luck key chain?


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

No, It was very unlucky for the rabbit.

Do you own any Beanie Baby's?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes. Sore subject.
Do you own any Star Trek memorabilia?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not really - a book, maybe.

Do you own a stamp collection?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no
do you own a body pillow?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no
do you own a postcard?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> do you own a postcard?


no

Do you own a an ipod ?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes. 60 GB with about 50 GB of music.

Do you own a tent?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah, it's a bit smellie from my last trip though lol =)

Do you own a hair straightener?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yep. It's my best friend.

Do you own TiVo or DVR?


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Nope

Do you own at least one album by The Beatles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes several, in fact I'm listening to there Let It Be cd right now. :lol

Do you own a kite?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I wish, they are so much fun! I want one that looks like a dragon =).

Do you own any converse?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No
Do you own feathers?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.

Do you own a futon?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Do you own a futon?


No.

Do you own a journal ?


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

No.

Do you own a suit?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

nope

do you own a winter coat?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, but I haven't used it.
Do you own a piece of the rock?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

What rock? I don't think so.

Do you own a digital camera?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> Do you own a digital camera?


yes i do.

Do you own a deck of playing cards ?


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

No.

Do you own a gun?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

LOL no way!

Do you own a hamster?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No 
Do you own a good mental health insurance policy?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yep

do you own at least 5 pairs of jeans?


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes

Do you own a golden hat?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

golden? no but i would like to! 

Do you own any headphones?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

zomgz said:


> Do you own any headphones?


yes for my ipod

Do you own any Legos ?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Only had them when i was a boy.

Do you own a Ford model T?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

No but I have a Ford F150

Do you own an acre of land between salt water and shell-strewn sand?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, sounds interesting

Do you own a puppet?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes

Do you own a pet snake?


----------



## Forestwalker (Sep 7, 2009)

No

Do you own a motorcycle?


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

No but I owned three different ones when I was in the Army. Now that I'm older and drive cars like an old lady I would be terrified to be on one.

Do you own any comic books?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

finster said:


> Do you own any comic books?


Yes I do!

Do you own two or more different color Sharpies ?
( * two of the same color dose not count )


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I own about 30 sharpies of various sizes and colors, and I love them.

Do you own more than one computer? that works?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

There's 3 computers in the house but the other tww don't get used and they're my parents.

Do you own a George Foreman grill?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No

Do you own a financial calculator?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no; just regular, scientific, and graphing

do you own an old yearbook?


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes, and it's full of the ramblings of freshmen. 
Do you own a boxset for a Tv show?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes. Seasons 1-9 of The Simpsons, seasons 1-5 of Seinfeld, and the complete Monty Python's Flying Circus.

Do you own a coupon book?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no
Do you own a monkey?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Sometimes I feel like I have a couple of monkeys around-my kids are really messy!!
But,no I don't.
Do you own a bowling ball?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

do you own a TV in your bedroom?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> do you own a TV in your bedroom?


Yes.

Do you own a small refrigerator in your bedroom?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, I don't need to be any lazier or eat any more than I already do! 

Do you own a sonic screwdriver?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

no, i have a stanley 100mm

So you own an Ed Hardy shot glass set?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.

DYO any 8-track tapes?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

do you own a pair of eye glasses?


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

nope.

do you still own anything from your childhood?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Pocketfox said:


> do you still own anything from your childhood?


yeah

do you own... many books?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, very many--several hundred at least.

Do you own a coffee mug with the name of a college/university on it?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I think so

Do you own a backpack?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, a few
Do you own candles?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

epril said:


> Do you own candles?


Yes

do you own
.... lots of clothing ?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't think so

Do you own any dress up costumy clothing?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

No, not really.

Do you own any nuclear bombs?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

no
do you own any perfume ??


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yep

do you own any smiley face stickers?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No

Do you own a fridge magnet?


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Many... I collect them from vacations..
Do you (still) own an item that your ex gave you?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

yes, (_but which ex?_)

do you own supplies that are supposed to be at your current (or previous) job?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nope. I don't steal.

Do you own a poster hanging on your wall?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Several

Do you own anything older than you are?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, grandpa's pocket watch

do you own any matchbox cars?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes.

Do you own a rubiks cube?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

yes

do you own a solved rubiks cube?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope


Do you own an ipod 4th generation?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no 
do you own a bicycle?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yep. Gonna ride it tonight 

Do you own a digital camera?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

yes

do you own breakfast trays?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Nah
do you own any red wine?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

yes.

do you own a T-square?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

no, not since i learned auto-cad

do you own a leaf blower?


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

No

Do you own a water dispenser?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, the filtered water comes out of the fridge, so yes

Do you own any acrylic paints?


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

I used to paint all the time, but gave them away.

Do you own a pocket knife?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No

Do you own a rubber ring?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rubber band, yes. :lol

DYO a car with a cassette player?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no 
do you own a pin/button collection?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

no, i only collect thoughts, seriously, i have a half a file cabinet drawer full of thoughts written in the forms of notes, poems, songs and essays.

do you own a stuffed animal?


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I had a bunch when I was little, I guess there may be some laying around somewhere

Do you own a 360?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

no, i gave my video games my little homegirl, i'm too old for them now.

do you own a newspaper article that you're featured in?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, but my mom does!
Do you own at least a measly little wine cooler?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope. How dry I am :lol.

DYO a carton of ice cream (any size)?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ooh, not for much longer honey!

Do you own a capo?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

No.

Do you own any kind of memoribilia e.g - Film, Music?


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah if you count an old Beatles magazine someone gave to me.

Do you own a house?


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nope, currently renting while I'm at uni. 


Do you own a pet?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes but i never use it.

Do you own a blue ray?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

No. I did when I was little, although they always died (probably because I didn't make the holes big enough).

Do you own a blender?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

um...I don't think so. No. Weird. I think it got broke.

Do you own a smoothie maker?


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

No I don't.
Do you own acid free drawing paper?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes; three pads.

Do you own anything with an image of 'wonder woman' on it?


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 26, 2009)

Yup pretty sure, I have a lot of board games so I'm sure there's bound to be one in there

Do you own a box a pop tarts?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, almost bought one yesterday, good price, but I'm trying to stay away from all that sugary stuff. 

Do you own a sugar bowl?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

not in a bowl no...in a glass canister


Do you own a pretty plant?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

TimidTalker said:


> Do you own a dreidal made out of clay?


Nope.

Do you own a horse?


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

nope, can't fit one where I live

Do you own a lizard?


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nope. 

Do you own anything rechargable?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes, although in my dangerous hands, they become like those chinese star thingies.

got any brass knuckles (my knuckles are actually made of brass, by the way)??


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

No, only a brass neck.

Do you "own" any stolen goods?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

just one brass neck.

got any ill-gotten gains??


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Only the proceeds of that bank job back in '87, but there's not much of it left now.

Do you own any music that you're ashamed of? *cough* Celine Dion *cough*


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Definatley, some really cheesy 90's pop which never should have been made let alone sold to me.


Do you own any collectable knives/swords?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, I own an original British "1796-pattern light cavalry sabre" of the type which was used in the Napoleonic wars. 

Do you own any out-of-circulation banknotes?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

No. As soon as I get hold of any money I spend it.

Do you own any Barry Manilow CD's?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

No, but I once bought a couple of tickets to one of his concerts because I fancied someone who was crazy about him - and then I was too afraid to ask her if she'd like to go with me.  

Do you own more than 5 pairs of shoes?


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Definately, probably own over 20!


Do you own more than one mobile phone?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Emerald3 said:


> Definately, probably own over 20!
> 
> Do you own more than one mobile phone?


No, and the one I have isn't even active.

Do you own any Shakespearean literature?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, I think I might have a copy of The Merchant of Venice around here somewhere.

Do you own anything that was sent to you by an online friend?


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes. 'Tomb Raider: Legend' for PS2.

Do you own a walkman tape player, and if so do you still use it?


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I do still have one, but I never use it. I have an mp3 player instead.


Do you own a digital radio?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

There's a hole in the jeans I'm wearing right now. They're my favourite, I'll wear them til they disintegrate. 

Do you own any power tools?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

No, not even one.

Do you own a mug which is full of pens or pencils?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, I'm a clutter free freak, so I put all my pens in my desk, out of the way. And I hate pencils. I can't stand the way they feel in my hand, or the way they sound when I write, or the mess they make, or the smell, or the way the color coating peels and they look old, or the way they don't stay sharp. Yes, I could go on. 

Do you own a wicker basket?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

No  

Do you own any antique jewellery?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't own _any_ jewellery.

Do you own any items of clothing belonging to the opposite sex?

(Does that make sense? Long day...)


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

markx said:


> I don't own _any_ jewellery.
> 
> Do you own any items of clothing belonging to the opposite sex?
> 
> (Does that make sense? Long day...)


Yes, it does, and no--I sent the last remnants back to that particular person back in March.

How long can you survive without french fries?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Until I die from natural causes or otherwise. I love chips, but I could easily go without and have some other potato-based snack instead, such as wedges. 

Do you own any fairy lights?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, but they're in a big knot. :roll

Do you own a blankie? (Or a _bwankie_)


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

Do you own a guinea pig?


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

No. My mom had some, but they killed each other. JK

Do you own a Tim Horton's re-usable coffee mug??


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

no

Do you own a calendar/daytimer that you actually use to keep track of things?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

yes

Do you own a blow up doll?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

lol, no. I should get one for those lonely nights though.


Do you own any paintings?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a big binder full of CDs?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I own a lot of CDs but not in a binder. 

Do you own a rubber ring?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Until I die from natural causes or otherwise. I love chips, but I could easily go without and have some other potato-based snack instead, such as wedges.
> 
> Do you own any fairy lights?


what are fairy lights?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no, no ski mask.
Do you own a fishing pole?


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

No, but I own a Masquerade ball mask.


Do you own a pair of swimming goggles?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes but they are missing at the moment.


Do you own a complete season of any show on DVD?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes. I have all of Black Books, Green Wing and Spaced.

Do you own any Psychology textbooks?

epril - fairy lights are the lights you put on your Christmas tree


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Uhmm no... that'd be sortof weird =p

Do you own a fishing rod?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Yes. I have all of Black Books, Green Wing and Spaced.
> 
> Do you own any Psychology textbooks?
> 
> epril - fairy lights are the lights you put on your Christmas tree


oh, is that an English version then?

No, no fishing rod. is that the same as a fishing pole???
Do you own crayons?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have teddies but I don't really snuggle them...I used to when I was little


Do you own anything Michael Jackson related?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, but I own a Tickle me, scratch my back, rub my feet.
le me
do you own a hummingbird feeder?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Nope.


Do you own a second computer?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

No


Do you own an air pump?


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes

Do you own a book shelf?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes

Do you own any meditation tapes?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Lol no


Do you own a comic book?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No

Do you own a cabbage patch doll?


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

No.

Do you own a tamagotchi?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I think I have one somewhere....


Do you own your house?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes but it doesn't work


Do you own a reptile?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.

Do you own a pet?


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

No pets.

Do you own a swine flu surgical mask?








my mom just sent me one in the mail. wtf?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.

DYO a plane ticket?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

No but I will soon


Do you own a piece of fine art? Like a painting or sculpture?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Honey everything I own is fiiiiiine! I own a piece of high quality hand blown glass.

Do you own a fog machine?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

No.

Do you own a "sunrise" lamp?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

No.

Do you own a back scratcher?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

No.

Do you own a nut cracker?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

No. (Although I used to.)

Do you own a musical instrument?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Sort of - a mouth organ and a Stylophone. I couldn't get a tune out of either. 

Do you own any movies on DVD or VHS tape that you've never watched?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

(Hah! I almost asked "Do you own a stylophone?". )

Yes.

Do you own any CDs you've never listened to?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

no

do you own a pepper grinder thing?


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

yes

Do you own a popcorn machine?


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

No, but i am eating it now 

Do you smoke?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

No.

Do you own (or live in) a house where a previous occupant died?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

No.

Do you own a 15th century prostitutes wooden leg?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

No.

Do you own a pair of stilts?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

No.

Do you own box of matches?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

:b is that a cd?

I own a box of matches...

Do you own a roll of wrapping paper?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes. (Two, actually.)

Do you own a cheese grater?


----------



## withwolvesteeth (Oct 27, 2009)

No. I buy my pre-shredded sometimes. Wah-wahhhh.

Do you own a watercolor painting?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, but it has a bit too much color and not enough water - I painted it myself. :bah

Do you own a sculpture?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

No.

Do you own a lawnmower?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

No. My nanna does but rats ate the 'on' button (true story).

Do you own a guitar?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

No. (I did, but it got severely...um, damaged. )

Do you own a PVR/DVR?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

i think so.

Do you own a sewing machine?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

No.

Do you own a graphics tablet?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No.

Do you own a Halloween mask?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, several! 

Do you own a hammock?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Nope!

Do you own a single cup coffee maker?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope


Do you own...some candles?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, love them.

do you own a fire pit?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, I used it while passing out Halloween candy .

DYO a road atlas?


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

unfortunately no lol, but I do love tomato soup.

Do you own a guinea pig?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

aww, I used to. His name was Pipsqueak. I wrote a poem about him in 4th grade. 


I have a little guinea pig as furry as can be, 
I have a little guinea pig and he likes me. 
Whenever I open the refrigerator door, 
my guinea pig squeaks with a roar, roar, roar.
When we talk he listens very well
to the speech that I tell.

Pooh.

Do you own any gecko's?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

DYO glitter?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes - it's like sand, gets EVERYWHERE.

do you own a bad piece of art that you regret buying?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

leonardess said:


> do you own a bad piece of art that you regret buying?


No

Do you own... any sharpies?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, all colors and sizes

Do you own a griddle?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

epril said:


> Do you own a griddle?


whats a griddle?

Do you own .... any betamax tapes ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No on the Betamax.

A griddle is a flat pan you use to make pancakes, yo! 

DYO a waffle iron?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes I do.
Do you own a package scale?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

epril said:


> Do you own a package scale?


Used to.

DYO....any huge collection items?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No


DYO...any scatter cushions?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, I have lots! Probably about 15. My bed is super-comfy.

Do you own a pair of Doc Martens?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no. do you own a pair of vampire teeth?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

No.

Do you own slipper socks?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own a tribble?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

no...i had to look it up

do you own a chess game?


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes, I never use it though.

Do you own anything illegal?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

yes...mp3s and movies

do you own a sega megadrive?


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

nope

do you own a bus pass of any kind?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No - I have a car

DYO a bookstore card?


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

yes


do you own a cat?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

No - If I had the room and money for one I would.

Do you own a george foreman grill?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I think so, but never use it! 

Do you own a swimming pool?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope


DYO...some real red flowers?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, there are some geraniums in my front yard

Do you own a fishing rod?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Hell no. 

Do you own anything made of cashmere?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

no  do you own anything thats... illegal?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes

Do you own a pumpkin?


----------



## brusheda (Jan 8, 2006)

no

do you own an oil painting?


----------



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

nope. do u own a zune?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know what one is. :stu

DYO a dry cell battery?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

uhm...no

DYO...some cross stitch kits?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

No.

Do you own a copy of "A Brief History of Time" by Stephen "The Hawk" Hawking?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No
Do you own a membership pass to a museum?


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

No.

Do you own anything people think is weird?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - game show music

DYO anything made of silver?


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes- a few rings

Do you own a shopvac?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope - I have plenty of regular aluminum cans, though.

DYO a cassette tape player?


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes I do.
Do you own a video game system?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

no


DYO...a compact mirror?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Nope

Do you own a picture of Jerry Garcia?


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

No 

Do you own a clock?


----------



## brusheda (Jan 8, 2006)

yes
dyo a bicycle?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

yes
do you own a black cat?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

DYO an analog watch?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No


DYO...a piggy bank that you would have to smash open in order to get the coins out?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

No.

Do you own anything unicorn-related?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm horny. Does that count? 

only joking. I'm not.

do you own a large quantity of rubber/elastic bands?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh my god, I love your posts.

No. At least, not as many as you must do if you managed to make a dress out of them. :b

Do you own a fountain pen?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think so - I would need to look for it, though.

DYO a fine-point ball point pen?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes!!!

Do you own a bicycle?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, I own 2 and would like 2 more.

Do you own a muffin cap?


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Nope


Do you own an LCD TV or Computer Screen?


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't. I have a a big chunky screen from both the home computer and the tv.


Do you own a feather boa?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

DYO a sport jacket?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nein
Do you own a dog?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No.

Do you own a fake Christmas tree?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

No.

Do you own a cowboy hat?


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

No, but my flatmate owns a pink, glittery one. 

Do you own a French dictionary?


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

no
do you own a pair of neon green skinny jeans?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

No, doubt I'd fit in them 

Do you own a cookbook?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - but I haven't used it in a while.

DYO a mock turtleneck?


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

No, I'd look ridiculous

Do You Own a typewriter?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no but I wish i had grandma's old royal. should've gone to me. 

do you own wooden legs and real feet?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

... no? :roll

do you own more than a pair of white shoes?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

don't roll your eyes at me. 

I own several things besides a pair of white shoes. polyester pants, flammable pyjamas, etc etc.

do you own an electric tuba?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I meant more than one pair. And no, no electric tuba here, I'm more of an electric fridge kind of guy.

Do you own a hammer?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes, I'm drinking it now.

do you own....a pantry?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Technically, no, since _I _don't own this place, but the pantry is there.

Do you own a camera (the analog kind, with film and stuff)?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yep.

do you own a telephone with a dial?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, but my mom still uses one at her house! Bizarre.

Do you own a kicky set of high heels?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope :lol.

DYO tennis shoes with stripes?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nope


A belt that is not brown or black?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope

red shoes?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, dark-red clogs as a matter of fact. 

A pet bird?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

No, never had a birdie.

Do you own a jet ski?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no, gee that would be fun.

Do you own any movie trilogy's?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

oh, yeah. too many to start naming them

do you chew too much gum? or move your jaw when your mouth is emphy?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I chew alot of gum at work, it helps keep me from getting the munchies since theres not much work to do.

Do you own your own business?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

nope!

do you own a postcard written from another country?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

No - Who would want to send me a postcard? 

Do you own 3 or more pairs of shoes?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes. I actually bought a new white (I only wear white) one for a special ocasion, whatever that is; that was like in April and it's still unused... :roll

Do you own a comfortable computer chair?


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes. But I prefer the wooden rocking one that is in my dorm room. (I usually sit on my bed anyway...)

Do you own a record player?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes I do. 

Do you own any christmas cd's?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

No, I listen too enough of that at work. gahhhh

Do you own any deisgn software? (ex: adobe)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yep.

DYO any Christmas lights that are powered by battery?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nope

A machete?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

DYO sunflower seeds?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

No sir

DYO any dvds with Owen Wilson (he rocks)


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

No.

Do you own knitting needles?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I think so... I'm pretty sure I do.


DYO something from the 19th century?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes, a tintype.

Do you own something brand spanking new? (not only does it have to be new, but must also be brand, and spanking)


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Nope

Do you own any records?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nope.


Do you own a canoe?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

DYO a pocket watch?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

No sir - just a couple of wrist watches I hardly wear.

Do you own an old school spanking paddle?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

No, kind of wish I did though, sounds kinky.

Do you own a motorcycle?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes.

Do you own a movie by the Coen brothers?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i think i do..the bowling one..

do u p0wn any n00bzorz?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Is that Latin? I don't think I own anything Latin.

Do you own a bus pass?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I think he meant if you been kicking butt on games online. But who knows ;>.

No - I did a several years ago when I worked at the beach. Parking was impossible, a bus was the way to go, plus the employer paid for it.

Do you own a playstation 3?


----------



## SnarlPatrick (Oct 12, 2009)

No. Never had a game console. Computer only.

Do you own a nutcracker?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes. I haven't used it to crack nuts recently.

DYO a tooth whitening kit?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes.

DYO a large pink scarf?


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

No, I own a white own though.
Do you own the Lion King?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

er52 said:


> No, I own a white own though.
> Do you own the Lion King?


No, used to. 
Do you own a fire pit?


----------



## mrmaticus (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes

Do you own an instrument?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, two.

DYO running shoes?


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes many pairs

DYO a robe?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes but I lost it


Do you own a digital picture frame?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No 

DYO a memory stick....for a computer (get your minds out of the gutter! :lol)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yep 

DYO sequins?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope - well, except for that special outfit :lol.

DYO suspenders?


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes. Black with multi-coloured stars on them.
Do you own sunglasses?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, I don't like driving without them.

Do you own a can of WD-40?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes. 

Do you own a piece of sea glass?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not that I know of.

DYO a piece of sea weed?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, actually... more like seaweed extract. It's an ingredient in the icecream in my freezer. link

DOY any incense?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes!

Do you own a bottle of wine?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know. It would be hidden if so.

DYO a plug-in room deodorizer?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Nah, that's what the extra money for premium cat litter is for.

Do you own a card that you get a stamp for for each purchase?


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

nope.

Do you own an orange tree?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not in Ohio .

DYO a palm tree? (I do! :lol)


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Sort of, there is one in the yard of the house that I rent.

Do you own a skateboard?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Somewhere, but I haven't been on it since 1991 :lol: 

Do you own a stereo? 

--I haven't had one for years, since my surround sound plugs into my computer.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes if the one in my car counts

Do you own a record (ya know the big black things) hehe :boogie


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

yes, just as a piece of decoration in the funroom upstairs, It's Rick James - Fire It Up, I snagged it at an estate sale for like 50 cents

Do you own a top notch Mp3 player other than ipod or zune


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No - but I have a Sony with a floppy disk like insertable disk...I can buy extra 1Gb disks if I wanted to.

DYO a radio with a weather band?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

no,
i haven't owned a radio since Mp3 players became so common.

Do you own more DVD's than will fit on your stands/shelves?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, not that many.
Do you own something made out of clay?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

yes: a coffee mug an ex made me, 
in the spirit of irony though, she didn't like that i drink coffee.:get

do you own safety goggles?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, I use them at work.

Do you own a lighter?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a piece of pottery made by yourself or someone you know?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

ahhaha yes, I just answered this same question in the true/false thread

a coffee mug made by an ex.

do you own (_very rugged and manly_) scented candles?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

Do you own a whoopee cushion?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No
DYO a remote control for your car door?


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Holy those exist? Nope.

Do you own a magic 8 ball?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

nope. 

DYO a foreign language phrasebook?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Nope, only dictionaries (and it's just English dictionaries)

DYO slippers?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes.

Do you own a tiki torch?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no. the 70s are over.

DYO a .....teddy with one eye missing?


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

no
Do you own a vacum?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> no. the 70s are over.
> 
> DYO a .....teddy with one eye missing?


 70's are alive and kickin' in Arizona baby! All year round party town!!!

anyhoo...what is a vacum?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, I own a vacuum!

DYO a vinyl record?


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I own tonnes of vinyl

Do you own Boggle?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope


DYO...some funny novelty socks/knickers/pants?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Actually, I don't think I do. Maybe I should buy some!

DYO a talking alarm clock?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Do you own a clock that crows like a cockerel when the alarm goes off?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope


Do you own...some apples?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

not at the moment.

DYO some red wine?


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Nope, I would like some though.

Do you own a guitar?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes, a very cool one - my dad's, from when he was in the navy during vietnam. It toured all over Europe with him, he played in a folk group.

DYO a palette?


----------



## miniman45 (Dec 9, 2009)

no 

do you own a compass? :?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I do , once again my dad's, in a leather pouch he made himself. 

DYO some old cheetohs?


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

No, but I've got cookie crumbs (old ones) in my bed...

Do you own a doll baby?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Um, well, my mom has some dolls, but I don't know where they are.

I have teddy bears, does that count? I'm a DUDE! :lol

DYO an LED flashlight?


----------



## Tusenskona (May 19, 2009)

I have a LED flashlight !

Do you own chopsticks?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes a whole lot of them! 

Do you own a nintendo not wii but old school 64 or older!?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - the gray one :lol

DYO a cellular telephone without a camera?


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

yep!

DYO wool socks


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, but I never wear them.
Do you own a cape?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

No but that would be sweet.

Do you own a fishing pole?


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

I had a reel but it got broke and I haven't replaced it...

DYO a cue stick


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

DYO...a pen that lights up when you write with it?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No. Maybe Santa will bring me one.

Do you own a switchblade?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Not too sure what that is but I don't think so.

Do you own a Doors album?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes. 

Do you own a pair of Chuck Taylors?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Oooo, which one(s)? 

Yes, but someone borrowed them and I haven't got them back yet. 

Do you own a locket?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I have their first one on vinyl and all of them on cd. Jim Morrison is God! lol

I used to own a locket, not sure if I still have it around somewhere. 

Do you own a pet handbook?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I absolutely love The Doors. 

Yes, I have several about rabbits and Netherland Dwarf rabbits.

Do you own anything vintage?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - pictures, music, and even an old radio!

DYO fabric softener sheets? :lol


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

Yep, I do!

DYO a pair of red shoes?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no.

Do you own a Bible?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, the original. found it in the basement, in the box with the yahtzee and my tambourine. 

DYO ........uh....hm....some bug spray?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> Yes, the original. found it in the basement, in the box with the yahtzee and my tambourine.
> 
> DYO ........uh....hm....some bug spray?


I don't know which is a worse sin...keeping a Bible or a tambourine in storage.

yes I own bug spray.

Do you own any E.T. memorabilia?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no, wish i did.

do you own - star wars memorabilia?


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

No
Do you own a g-string?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

not any more, threw them away they were too uncomfortable lol

DYO...some pillar candles


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes I do!

DYO a vinyl record/album?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, I have quite a few.

Do you own anything from the Disney store?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No, not really interested in Disney


Do you own...some films on VHS?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

No, just the digital stuff.

Do you own a red pillow?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

That sounds kind of dirty... no.

Do you own a pen knife?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Drity? I don't really see it, but I like how you think. :yes


No, just the usual knives for me... my kitchen, that is. :sus

DYO something from a different continent?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Haha!

Hmm, yes, I have lots of things with 'made in China' labels, does that count?

Do you own a David Lynch DVD?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

No but I wished I owned Eraserhead! 

Do you own catnip?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

whiteWhale said:


> No but I wished I owned Eraserhead!
> 
> Do you own catnip?


Yes, I own catnip, and yes, I own Eraserhead! Really! I've had it for 25 years!

Do you own a Risk game?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, but its for the PC and I haven't played it for a decade 

Do you own a cape?


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

no
DYO a poncho?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No, but I own a Snuggie!

DYO a fortune cookie?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No, but I collect the fortunes they contain. And I think I'm getting a snuggie for Christmas! :lol

DYO a thesaurus?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, its a requirement for a class I'm taking again ;P

Do you own a GPS?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope

Do you own a digital camera??


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, 2.
Do you own any Nixon paraphenelia?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh no way, that would be up on ebay if I did.

Do you own a chain saw?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

Do you own...all the Harry Potter films so far?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

No, not a single one.

Do you own a piano?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, but I can tuna fish.

Do you own a laptop?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I want one sooooooo bad, but no ..what the heck am i gonna do for 2 hrs while i wait for my 2nd class..

Do you own a pair of dress shoes?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, never seen a dress wearing shoes. I hope to have camera ready if I ever do see it.

Do you own a webcam??


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No.
Do you own a cup from a movie theater?


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Nope.

Do you own an expired membership card?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

nope

DYO...a lava lamp?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I used to own two, but they both broke 


Do you own an entire television series on DVD?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

No

Do you own a magic bullet blender?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No, but I wanted one for a long time


Do you own a George Foreman grill?


----------



## henrinaiara (Jan 10, 2010)

I use both of them


----------



## henrinaiara (Jan 10, 2010)

yes my own


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

henrinaiara said:


> yes my own


your supposed to ask a Do you own...question now


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^^^ FAIL

Do you own a clown costume?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

No? 
Do you own a Mr. Microphone?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I own a headset with mic attached.

Do you own an elephant


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yep, and he lives with the rhino out in the back yard.

Do you own a recliner?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no - got rid of the lazy boy a long time ago. 

DYO a slingshot?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

no

DYO...a doorstop?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Not unless you count the cat!
Do you own any candycanes?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I did but I ate them.

Do you own a castle


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

No.

Do you own any Nutella?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

No, but that sounds really good right now!
Do you own a billiard table?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

no i'm too old for video games so i gave it to these poor people i know, they broke it rather quickly.

Do you own a gray scarf?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

No, I have a lot of scarves but I don't have a grey one. 

Do you own a beret?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, didn't serve in the armed forces.

Do you own a USB cable


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

yes....... too many

Do you own a Snuggie?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No, but I want one lol


Do you "own" a kitten?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

No. 
Do you own a text book from 1985?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

No, when my first Apt got robbed, those basterds even took my books.

Do you own a dvd box set?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Yes.

Do you own a Uni-Ball Signo Black ink pen? There is a number 207 on the side.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, if I had one I'd probably lose it just like I lose all my biros.

Do you own golden tooth


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

oh my god, NOOOOOOOO

I hate those hideous things

Do you own more than 1 (working) computer.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No, this one's it


Do you own a pair of purple shoes?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own a SuperBall?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

DYO...a chandelier


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No

Do you own a bowling ball?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

DYO...a laundry basket?


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I own so many god forsaken laundry baskets.

Do you own lined paper?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes


Do you own art supplies?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes. I have some sketch pads, paints, brushes, and art gum.

Do you own a black light?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No I don't.

Do you own A nodding dog on your dashboard??


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, but I do have a red gorilla.

Do you own any pewter figurines?


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

no, i don't.

do you own a dreamcatcher?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

No, I think I made one in school a long time ago.

Do you own a pocket knife?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, I'm sure there is some small pocket knife somewhere. Maybe one of these years I'll actually uncover it.

Do you own a 21" non-working CRT monitor that could serve as one hell of a paper weight at 70 pounds?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, only a 17 inch that still works but no longer in use, cos I have an LCD monitor now.

Do you own Microsoft??


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Um no, I'm not a billionaire lol


Do you own shares in any stocks?


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

No I don't.

Have you got a treasure trove?


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

No 

Do you own striped socks?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, lots of them 


Do you own any striped gloves?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No way! Not in AZ!

Do you own moustache wax?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Um no, I'm a girl lol


Do you own any shoe polish?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, don't have leather shoes.

Do you own a space shuttle?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No, but I wish I did


Do you own a car?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, a nice 09 Suziki SX4, of course the bank technically owns it though until its paid off :/

Do you own a pinball machine?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

No, but I used to have one when I was a kid.

Do you own a boomerang?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes, i believe the technical name is an "ex". 

only joking.

DYO a roll of wrapping paper?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, still have some left over from Xmas.

Do you own a bear trap?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No, but I have a couple of small animal Have-a-Heart traps.

Do you own a fulgurite?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no but I've made a few. 

dyo a tiny iron?


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

No not a_ tiny_ iron

do you own a Gibson?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

DYO...a good luck teddy/charm?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, don't believe in them.

Do you own a Juke Box??


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Nope 

Do you own a desk calendar?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No - I have a little book calendar where I keep my appointments and stuff.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

...........

^^ I don't own one, either


Do you own a blu-ray player?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own an espresso machine?


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Heck YES 

Do you own a cat?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Three 


Do you own a bulldog?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, just a small chihuahua cross.

Do you own a piano??


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No, but I wish I did


Do you own a guitar?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes!
Do you own a music stand?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No


Do you own more than one computer?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

My family has other computers. They're not mine, but I use them sometimes. 

Do you own any syringes?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

nope, have nothing to inject myself with.

Do you own a stamp collection?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, but I think stamps are fun to look at.

Do you own any rocks? Which are different than stones, you know.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Just one, I named him Speedy. He mostly sits in the side yard watching the grass grow. I worry about him.

Do you own a pair of socks?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Of course. :}

Do you own a cap gun?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No, had some as a kid though.

Do you own an electric telegraph??


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No...
do you own any empty prescription bottles?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a ton of them. 

Do you own any fine china?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own any paper plates?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, I hate doing dishes. Paper plates and plastic cups are the way to go!

Do you own a big screen TV?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

50 inch but old.

Do you own any DIAMONDS? :teeth


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

If only I was that rich.

Do you own any Johnny Cash records, CDs, Cassettes etc.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

epril said:


> 50 inch but old.
> 
> Do you own any DIAMONDS? :teeth


I HAS DIAMONDS!! :yay I love antique jewels. (You don't have to be rich to own them Colhad, or I wouldn't own any myself!)



Colhad75 said:


> If only I was that rich.
> 
> Do you own any Johnny Cash records, CDs, Cassettes etc.


Indeed I do.

Do you own any music posters?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

DYO...any beads?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, but I don't know where they are 


Do you own anything that's autographed by a celebrity, etc.?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yep, my signed copy of David Sedaris's When You Are Engulfed in Flames. Not terribly exciting i guess, but I love it.

DYO any books on jewelry making?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No I don't.

Do you own a record player??


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, an ancient one that belonged to my grandfather. I love it and use it every day. 

Do you own any Tim Burton DVDs?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a beanbag chair?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

wish I did.


how about a papasan chair?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No, I don't even know what a papasan chair is :lol


Do you own anything from your childhood?


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, I still have my baby blanket I think somewhere in the closet.

Do you own and carry a pocket knife?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

No.

Do you own a saddle?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> wish I did.
> 
> how about a papasan chair?


I'm desperate for one of those babies. I was going to buy one from The Pier but then they shut down.  You look be-yoo-tiful leonardess!



Joel said:


> Yeah, I still have my baby blanket... somewhere in the closet of course!
> 
> Do you own and carry a pocket knife?


No.

Do you own a pocket watch?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope!
Do *YOU* own a pair of Vans?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, just a medium sized car.

Do you own a tennis court??


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol no


Do you own a tennis racket?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Colhad75 said:


> Nope, just a medium sized car.
> 
> Do you own a tennis court??


:lol I meant the shoes. And no, I don't own a tennis racket.

Do you own a ball twine?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No, but my mother does. She uses it to bind grapevine wreaths.

Do you own any origami paper?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No, I haven't had any since maybe the fourth grade


Do you own colored computer paper?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

No, Do you own an atlatl?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

whiteWhale said:


> No, Do you own an atlatl?


No. How did you know that word?

Do you own any lemons?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, don't have any use for them atm.

Do you own a set of dumbells??


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

My brother does. He's a complete tool.

Do you own a copy of _Happy Gilmore_?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No, I never liked the show


Do you own an entire series of books?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes. I own all six novels in Anthony Trollope's Barsetshire series. I've only read the first three, though.

Do you own a refrigerator magnet in the shape of a U.S. state?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes. New York.


Do you own a lisence for something other than driving?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, several. 

Do you own a tool made by Snap-on?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't really have any tools, so no lol


Do you "own" an animal other than a dog or cat?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, don't own anything else besides 2 cats and a dog.

Do you own a disco ball.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No


Do you own a collection of anything?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Not really. I have a lot of knives, but they all get used so I don't consider it collecting. 

Do you own any garbage pail kids cards?


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

No, just one sticker.

Do you own an indoor plant?


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Sort of. I have one at work. It's well out of the pot and wrapping around the computer of the vacant desk across from me. I expect self awareness soon.

Next: do you own a piece of exercise equipment?


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, it's an ab roller thing. Technically it's my mum's but whatever lol.

Do you own every season of any particular TV show?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, I own the _Planet Earth_ series.

Do you own any non-English movies?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, I own one in some Asian language (don't know which lol) & one in Arab.


Can you fluently speak any language other than English?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No.
Do you own any fragrance spray?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, have some Lynx deoderant.

Do you own a Simon and Garfunkel CD??


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

No

Do you own more than one television?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, but they both do not get used. 

Do you own a flint?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, a flint & steel combo! Used to love to camp!

DOA a citronella candle?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, just a few regular candles.

Do you own 120 acres of land in Price County Wisconsin that has failed to sell despite being listed for nearly 2.5 years out of the last 5 years by three different Realtors who all have failed to bring in even a single offer?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope, I own no land yet.

Do you own any horror novels?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Plenty! 


Do you own any Sci-Fi novels?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, don't read often enough to have novels.

Do you own an electric chair??


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ugh. You people. No!

Do you own any classic works of literature?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes, I have a TV guide. 

DYO an atomizer?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No


Do you own a lava lamp?


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

I did, till it exploded.

Do you own a VHS?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, and I still use it to record things.

DOA a music box?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A few, yes.
Do you own any Disney plushies?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

-_- Disney...

Do you own a real pairs of sun glasses, like the ones from Sunglass hut?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I got mine from a gas station for about $15, does that count? 

Do you own a real piggy bank, the ones you drop change into?


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

no i actually keep my change in a barrel of monkeys no lie haha is that wierd?

Do you own a reusable shopping bag?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

A barrel of monkies? lol, thats a first 

I have never used a reusable shopping bag because I'm too cheap to pay $1 for one.

---

Do you own a crockpot? If so, do you actually use it?


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

i do not personally, but there is one in my house, that is never used

Do you own skinny jeans?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

nope, cos I'm not a skinny person. I wear jeans that fit me.:b

Do you own a hanging tree??


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what the heck is a hanging tree? I own 2 trees, though.

Do you own a sofa bed?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, my bed is a futon.

Do you own any books by Haruki Murakami?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No


Do you own any movies directed by Tim Burton?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

DYO...a hair straightener?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, but then my hair is very straight at only several MMs long.

Do you own a copy of the Satanic Bible?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol no, I've never heard of it. Now I'm curious lol


Do you own a pair of Converse?


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

No, boots.
Do you own a car?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, get around using public transport.

Do you own a webcam??


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No


Do you own an old Polaroid camera?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a Penguin Classic?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

If you're talking about the book publisher Penguin, yes. If something else, no lol


Do you own a star that's been named after you?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, a past boyfriend bought me one from the International Star Registry. It's in the Big Dipper, yet can't be seen with the naked eye! :lol It's star "ALOC," my initials.

DYO a pet iguana?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

mmm no, I held one a couple of times though. They're adorable.

Do you own a foot massager?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, I do!

Do you own a sketch pad?


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

YES

Do you own crutches?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Nope. 
Do you own a fuzzy kiwi with eyes and nose?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, don't get Kiwis in Australia. Not the bird kind anyway, plenty of Kiwis migrate to Australia but not the bird kind.

Do you own a whip??


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes!

DYO a Lamborghini?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

When I do, its in my dreams 

Do you own a pencil sharpener?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, manual and electric.
Do you own a warm pair of mittens?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No, but I own a pair of gloves that don't keep my hands warm


Do you own a music box?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, too much of a girlie thing for me.

Do you own a pirate ship???


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Nope lol


Do you own an eye patch?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Do you own snuff box?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own a snuff film?


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

Nope

Do you own a magic marker?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, a black one.


Do you own a label maker?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No


DYO...more than 100 DVDs?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

No, I'm at about 30 so far, still have ways to go.

Do you own a water bed?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope, and if I did, my room would be full of water.

Do you own a red stapler?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, it's the only color I have. 
Do you own a beachball?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, don't go to the beach.

Do you own a rattle snake?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Sure don't.
Do you own any stained glass art?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Louis said:


> Nope
> 
> Do you own a magic marker?


Hey, by the way, I thought they stopped calling them Magic Markers? I got laughed at the other day because some kids wanted to know what was so magic about the markers!

Yes, I own several pieces of stained glass art, most made by people I know.

Do you own an ice cream scoop?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, we have one in the draw in the kitchen.

Do you own the Earth??


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Obviously. With my stunning looks, charisma, and unsatiating quest for absolute power? Just look at me. 

Do you own the top half of a metal music stand?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope, just the bottom.
Do you own (or still have) your yearbook from your freshman year of High School?


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

Nope

Do you own a pair of cowboy boots?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

No 

Do you own any latex gloves?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

No, but I wear them almost everynight when I work when cleaning or taking out the trash.

Do you own a stamp collection?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

No but honestly I'd like to get one started someday :lol


Do you own a business?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yep, I mind my own thanks!!:b

Do you own a bra??


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

hmm...I don't think so ;P

Do you own a bathing suit?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope, since I have no reason to go swimming when it's snowing.
Do you own a hospital grade backup generator?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no...
do you own any Grateful Dead tapes?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

nope, never heard of them.

Do you own a pair of black stockings??


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

yes

Do you own a piggy bank?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

*tsk tsk* You're stealing my questions ;P. I don't own a "real" piggy bank, but I have a big bottle from a Superbowl that I put change in.

Do you own a trampoline?


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Trampoline? Of course not (I would never get anything done otherwise).

Do you own a copy of Catcher In the Rye?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes. I have the old-school edition with the red cover:










- - -

Do you own a copy of _A People's History of the United States_?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope....

DYO a newspaper from a previous year?



TheRob said:


> Trampoline? Of course not (I would never get anything done otherwise).
> 
> Do you own a copy of Catcher In the Rye?


Was this a coincidence? The author of that book died today at age 91.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, we don't buy newspapers.

Do you own sauna??


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Nah, I have no need for one. Plus I hate sweating. -_-
Do you own a poster? If so, whats it for?


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes...Red Wings Stanley Cup Champs.

Do you own an AR-15?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No.

Do you own a BBQ lighter?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

yes, but I don't have a BBQ... Do you own an HDTV?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I do!

Do you own a one of those triangle block boardgames you see at Cracker Barrel?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I use too a long time ago. Those things were fun!

Do you own a pair of bedroom slippers?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Nope. 

Do you own anything you have made out of wood?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, a halloween prop.
do you own an animal cage?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No, but the people who used to live here left a small cage in our basement when they moved & it's still there. 


Do you own an electric heater?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own a race horse??


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope.
Do you own a yellow stop sign, like how they used to be?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have never seen a yellow stop sign. I would like to own a traffic signal, though! 

DYO a street sign (at all)? I really hope you didn't steal it or anything.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No.

do you own a weeble?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have never seen a yellow stop sign.


Yup, they used to be yellow. Also, they weren't make of that reflective material either.

And no, I do not own a weeble.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Was this a coincidence? The author of that book died today at age 91.


No, I asked specifically because of Salinger's death.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No one has actually asked a question since Epril's post. I will put one here...

Do you own a time machine??


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No lol, but I sure wish I did


Do you own a stargate?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Sadly, no.


Do you own a Tardis?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't even know what a Tardis is lol


Do you own an autographed copy of a book?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

no i dont...but id like to get iain m banks autograph

do you have a pet?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Do you own a garden gnome?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

unfortunately not. Then I'd have someone to travel with. 

DYO a used teabag? I got about four of em in my sink.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol no, but I have in the past


Do you own empty shopping bags?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, the plastic ones I recycle as bin liners. I also have those canvas ones that you buy from the supermarket to cut down on the plastic bags.

Do you own a fridge magnet?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

D11 said:


> Yes, the plastic ones I recycle as bin liners. I also have those canvas ones that you buy from the supermarket to cut down on the plastic bags.
> 
> Do you own a fridge magnet?


Yes, I have a neo-magnet I took out of an old hard drive.

Do you own any fire wood?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes!
Do you own any patchouli?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No, sounds interesting though.

Do you own a teddy bear?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, admittedly.
Do you own your original birth certificate?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes.

Do you own part of another person? (A lock of their hair, a baby tooth, a gouged-out eyeball, etc)


----------



## Solobikerider (Apr 15, 2009)

I do have my 2nd girlfriends lock of hair

Do you own a Guitar?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, but can I play it? no. :lol


Do you own a pair of handcuffs?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No


Do you own an atypical pet (tarantula, snake, etc.) ?


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

not anymore...used to have a bearded dragon but he passed.

Do you own a "fine" liquor?...Bourbon....Scotch.....


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No, I don't drink


Do you own a kilt?


----------



## blahgman (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes i do.

Do you like gardening?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I like gardening, but I don't own one. 

Do you own a stethoscope?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a rotary phone?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No, but my parents do! They've even had people offer to buy it off of them as a novelty! 

Do you own a sphygmomanometer?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ahh, that's what the doctor puts around my arm to take my blood pressure. I don't own one but now I know what those things are called. Tough word to pronounce.

Do you own a little black dress??


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I own two 

Do you own a pair of laboratory-certified safety goggles


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, Z87.1 ! 

Do you own any acetone?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes. 

DYO any acrylic medium?


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

Not currently, but I am surrounded by it at work.

Do you own any Miles Davis albums?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No


DYO...a bible?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes.


DYO a set of steak knives?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, but they are crappy.

do you own a comforter?

oh, and by the way, Do you ENJOY knives?????^


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I think my comforter would be my bed as it comforts me quite well to sleep. So yeah, I would say I have a comforter.

Do you own anything made out of pure gold??


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

No

Do you own any empty cans of Colt 45?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own a 'good' surround sound system, and can I have it?


Please?...


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

No lol, I don't have one at all


Do you own both a laptop & a desktop?


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, but both my laptop and desktop are broken.:teeth

Do you own sports memorabilia or any sort?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Do you own any bone china?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

epril said:


> oh, and by the way, Do you ENJOY knives?????^


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl not particularly, :um



Fairydust said:


> No.
> 
> Do you own any bone china?


Yes.

Do you own a trampoline?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

No, but I really wish I did. Oh, the endless amounts of fun you can have!

Do ya'll own some Moon pies? I love me a Moon pie.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No, never even heard of them, but thanks to *google*, I think I know what they are. :um :con

Do you own vampire's teeth?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own any foreign currency?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, some English pennies and pence and some Japanese coins.

Do you own a bowling pin?


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes. It was part of a media kit from Lucky Strike Bowling.

Do you own a trench coat?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Considering I own everything in my home....yes.

Do you own a wand?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I do, but it never magically refills my beer : / 

Do you own snow chains?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No. 

Do you own snowshoes?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, but I've used them before!

Do you own any bone fragments?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No, but maybe yes....... in my l a b o r a t o r y :lol


Do you own a pair of red shoes?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Um, no.
Do you own a pair of purple shoes?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

Sadly......................................no.

Do you own a snowglobe?​


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, a Xmas one and a Sydney Opera House one.

Do you own a tennis racket?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes.

Do you own a squirt bottle full of water?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes.

Do you own a bag of flour?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a sack of anything? Sacks of things are cool.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Do you own bongo drums?


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

No. The Party is ruined.

Do you own anything kept from a motel room?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Ew, that's just nasty. The only thing I've kept from a motel is the thought that I actually had to sleep in that disgusting bed. uke

Do you own the displeasure of being in P.E.?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No, I'm long-removed from school. And anyway, I actually enjoyed P.E. 

Do you own a globe?


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes. My rule over it as such may be considered harsh by some but I believe it to be fair.

Do you own any spooky old photographs of long past relatives?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes. I don't like looking at them. :eek

Do you own a recorder?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

If you're referring to the musical instrument, no. But I do own a reed flute. If you mean an audio recorder, then yes -- I have one of those mini ones from my college days.

DOA mood ring?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No.

Do you own an incense burner?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

epril said:


> No.
> 
> Do you own an incense burner?


Yes, 5!

Do you own a piece of rose quartz?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes, but I lost it. 

Do you own a pair of skates?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

No! I used to when I was younger though

Do you own a teacosy?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No.

Do you own an inherited IRA?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no.

Do you own a tin of sardines?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

ewwwww no

Do you own a back massager?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.

DYO a car that has remote openers?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes. Best thing ever, as I used to lock my keys in the car all the time!

DYO a Merck manual?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

NO.

Do you currently own more than 900 mg of Xanax?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

No.

Do you own a box of tamarind?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own a pair of someone else's underwear?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No.

Do you own any shoes made by New Balance?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No. 

Do you own any L.L. Bean products?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Nope.

Do you own a tea ball?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I do!

Do you own a spider plant?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nopers!

DYO any artist "oil paint?"


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Sadly, no.

Do you own a set of chopsticks?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I sure do!

Do you own a chocolate bunny?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Not yet


Do you own...an item of checked clothing?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Checked clothing? I am not sure I do.

DYO - something with a houndstooth pattern?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:um no, had to google it.

Do you own a bull's horn?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

No, but I should.

Keeping with my food theme here, do you own a wok?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

yes

Do you own a fire extinguisher


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

No 

Do you own a spell book?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

As in what a witch would have? Nope.

Do you own a chainsaw?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Nope

Do you own a glass tankard?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

no 

Do you own a DSLR camera?


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

No.

Do you own any ticket stubs deliberately kept from attended concerts or events?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

A few, yeah.

Do you own a pair of snow boots?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, can't live in New England without any.

Do you own any crampons?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

No.

Do you own anything from WWII?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

No

Do you own a musical instrument?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, a trumpet and a reed flute.

DYO a bicycle?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Road Bike - 03 Mongoose Morzine ...I think theres a pic of it in my album too.

Do you own more than 20 dvds?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

No. Not a movie watcher

Do you own an ACT or CBT book?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I own several books on Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, yes.

Do you own a fancy hat?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmm..not fancy, no.

Do you own a set of juggling balls?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I did, but I dropped them all trying to juggle and they rolled down the sewer.

Do you own an autograph from Adam West?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh man, I wish!

Do you own a feather boa?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No, but I borrowed one once.

Do you own a laminator?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Nope.

Do you own a hand-knit scarf?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes!

Do you own a pair of khaki pants?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, but I have not worn them in a long time.

DYO a pair of jeans with a waist size that is too big?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, several.

Do you own a cooler?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes

Do you own a frisbee?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, several.

DYO an abacus?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

haha i had to look up what that is xD nope, don't own one right now

Do you own any new age books?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No, but a few Neo-Pagan, Wiccan ones. 

DYO any books on Wicca?


----------



## Shystah (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope.
Do you own a bible?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No, but I love learning about different religions, so maybe someday. 

DYO a Qur'an?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, two actually.

Do you own a cupcake pan?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome! Do you own a Netter's Anatomy book?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no who's he?

Do you own more than one pair of eyeglasses?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No, I own less than one pair of eyeglasses.

Do you own a pay-as-you-go cell phone?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes. 

DYO a two for one dinner coupon?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

no

Do you own a stuffed animal?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Several dozen, mostly gifts. 

DYO a VCR?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes.

Do you own any books on tape?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Nope. I tried burning The Count of Monte Cristo onto cds so I could listen to it on road trips, but it would have ended up taking over 20 discs.

Do you own a pair of toe socks? I don't, to my great shame.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Unique question! Yes, actually, my grandmother gave me some when I was kid. I still have them somewhere. 

DYO a piece of mica?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

It's possible. I have a large collection of rocks. I'm too lazy to go look. 

Do you own a vcr tape of a friends or family time?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah.

Do you own a canoe?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope

Do you own a yellow item of clothing?


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes, a yellow t-shirt from a previous 5K run

Do you own any version of the board game Trivial Pursuit?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Do you own a bird of any kind?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

i own christmas ornament birds, no live ones.

do you own a fake plant?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No I don't like fake but I have a real cactus.

Do you own a pipe for smoking tobacco?


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

No, but I think I still have one for blowing bubbles stashed away somewhere.

Do you own a kazoo?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No. Do you own the game "Who wants to be a millionaire?"


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Nope.

Do you own an English-to-Anything-Else dictionary?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Nope.

Do you own a footspa?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No. Do you own a scented candle?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

There are some around the house, but I don't own them.

Do you own a Spotlight?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nope.

DYO a flashlight?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Mini mag light FTW!

Do you own a piece of bamboo?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

No.

DYO a safe?


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

I do actually, a Cannon

Do you own a movie made before 1960?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No.

Do you own a pair of underwear that's more than four years old?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Eh, yes. 

DYO a pair of penny loafers?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

nope
do you own a bottle of tabasco sauce?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No. 

DYO a jack-knife?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No.

DYO an aftershave (or perfume) that you have no intention of ever using again?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

As in perfume that I used to wear for an ex because he loved it? Yes! 

DYO a Wii game system?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yup. =P I'm probably going to some SSB: Brawl in a little bit. lol

DYO a deck of cards?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye!

DYO an item of sporting equipment that means a lot to you?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

No.

Do you own something you borrowed from a friend and never gave back?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Probably! 

DYO anything than an Ex-partner gave you?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes.

Do you own a can of paint?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No. Do you own a necklace?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Good God No! 

DYO fake ID of any description?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Do you own artist's easel?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Nope.

Do you own any variety of curry powder?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes I do! I have the really hot kind. Do you own bar stools? lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope...

DYO more than three telephones?


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't, but there are more than three in my house

Do you own a purple Swiss Army Knife?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No, but my brother does. 

Do you own more than one computer? (you can count laptops)


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

No, just the one laptop for me.

Do you own a Camelbak?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

No.

Do you own clothes you've never worn?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes.

Do you own a journal?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes.

Do you own a beanbag?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No, but I own Beanie Babies. 

DYO a basket?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes, I put mail in it

Do you own any records from the 70s? (I used to)


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

No. A bit before my time..

Do you own any pets?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No (my hamster died last year, sniff, sniff)

DYO a car?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

MichaelWesten said:


> Do you own a Christmas sweater?


No, but I own a Cosby sweater (as my co-workers call it, since it looks like a sweater that would be worn by Cliff Huxtable). 

Do you own a treadmill?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No. (The only exercise I get is walking to the Pub!)

DYO a pair of jeans with holes in them?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

No.

Do you own more than 10 pairs of shoes?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, I've got at least 13 pairs of shoes. Both my running shoes and my day-to-day shoes are reaching the ends of their lifespans however, so I'll have bump that number up soon. I pretty much can't throw shoes away.

Do you own a pair of gardening gloves?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes.

Do you own an MP3 player?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes.

Do you own a trophy?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes.

Do you own a popcorn maker?


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Nope.

Do you own a bong?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

No 

Do you own a toy from your childhood?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Yep! Quite a few actuallly... plus the ones still in my mum's attic x_x

Do you own a pair of Converse?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

No 

Do you own an ipod?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Edit: Whoops! I don't own an iPod, no. I have an old-school Sony NW-HD5 Network Walkman, and I love it so. I get to pick little pictures for my playlists, so all my favorites are naturally in the penguin list.

Nope, they are crazy uncomfortable! I do have some sweet high-top Adidas though. They make little suction cup noises as I walk for some reason.

Do you own a bottle of sesame oil?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

No.

Do you own any food that expired more than 6 months ago?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Hope not, no.

Do you own any posters?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

No.

Do you own a Barbie doll?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Nope, not anymore. 

Do you own a Karaoke machine?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

No.

Do you own the complete works of Shakespeare?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.

DYO an encyclopedia...in BOOK format?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, do you own a National Geographic magazine - in print?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No.

Do you own a bicycle?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

No.

Do you own a magazine printed in 2008?​


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm sure I do... somewhere. 

DYO business cards?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

The company I work for does, but I personally don't. Atleast not since I've been demoted...Twice ;>

DYO a paper shredder?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes. Do you own patio furniture?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes.

Do you own an annoyingly loudly meowing cat?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Do you own a musical instrument?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Does a kazoo count?

Do you own a shag rug?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Nope. 

Do you own a pair of boots?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

My own? no.

Do you own a cowboy hat?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes! 

Do you own a red pair of shorts?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No.

Do you own a broken stapler?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

No.

Do you own more than 5 bottles of perfume/aftershave?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmm.....I think I have four. So, nope.

DYO more than one stick of antiperspirant?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes.
Do y'all own a set of thin sharpies?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

DYO...blinds or curtains in your room?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes!

Do you own a horse?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.

Do you own a compass?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope


DYO...a snowglobe?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes
do you own any hand made ceramics items?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No.

Do you own any hand made sweaters?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

No.

Do you own any hockey sticks?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No.

Do you own an Elmo doll?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, outgrown those things 

Do you own a brain??:b


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, many. I have a big collection in my basement laboratory.

Do you own a book autographed by the author?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope


DYO...more than 3 pairs of jeans?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes.

Do you own a trench coat?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

Do you own a portable toilet?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No, does my son's potty count? lol

Do you own a fake plant?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

No

Do you own an extension ladder?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No. 

Do you own a black tea kettle?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes!

DYO some old cheetohs? that are perhaps down the back of the sofa? You know, the kind you keep for later?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Noooo, gunna throw up!!!!

Do you own some anti-biotics just incase you do what Leonardess asked.:roll


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

how do you think I've managed to stick around so long? 

DYO a can of flat beer that was opened two days ago to go with those cheetohs?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

No, but I did find some delicious sofa pizza earlier. Mmm, lint...

Do you own any Arctic Monkeys albums? And can I have them?...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry, no.
Do you own any old Barry Manilow records? HA HA HA


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

my parents do lol


do you own a dog?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have 2 dogs!

Do you own an atari?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

not anymore, it broke.

Do you own a walkman?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:con - I guess so, I have a CD player Walkman, an MP3 Sony Discman (1 Gb floppy disks!), and a Sony Stereo with Weather and TV band <- I use that for running.

DYO a cassette tape player?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes.

Do you own any Legos?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

DYO...chips in your freezer?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No.

DYO an organic beauty product? (I'm a modern fella, I can ask that question)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hey! fella! I thought I was the only one who said that!

Yes, I use essential oils.

do you own.... a broken mug?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes.

Do you own a glass table?


----------



## intrikate (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a glass desk.

Do you own a piggy bank (money box)?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

No.

Do you own a globe?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

You mean the one with my carefully constructed plans to invade the penguin nation of Antarctica? Yeah, I do.

Do you own a fountain pen?
*
*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no. I'd like one though.

Do you own a cd player that doesn't work?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, if you can count a DVD drive as a CD player. It can play music CDs on my PC but it's loose in the socket of the tower. 

DYO an old Beta VCR??


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yep!

Do you own a plain red blanket?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope!

Do you own a Flux Capacitor?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

But of course.

Do you own a recipe book?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes.

Do you own a lava lamp?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

not anymore.
do you own any of your own paintings?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No, wish I was that good. 

Do you own anything at all??


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

You know what, I do!

Do you own T14 Hyper-Drive Generator?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes, I keep it in the fridge.

DYO a transponder, like the one they were always going on about in 24?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know; I have never seen the show. :stu

DYO a calculator watch?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No.

DYO a computer desk?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, thankfully I do. Hate to be sitting on the floor to type.

DYO a PS3??


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Nope. I'm a Nintendo girl.

Do you own an electric toothbrush?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yep

DYO...dental floss?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes.

DYO a hat?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes.

Do you own a barbecue grill?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Indeed. 
Do you own a Top hat?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, just a cap.

DYO bullet proof vest??


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

No

DYO a clown nose?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No, I wish I did. My kids would get a kick out of that. 

Do you own more than one pair of sneakers?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, 2.
Do you own a diamond ring?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

No.

Do you own a Discman?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes.

DYO a room freshener?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, the outlet plug-in kind!

DYO a lint roller?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

YES!!! (saved my hiney many a time)

DYO a record player?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No - I need to, as I have a ton of records from the 60s.

DYO teeth whitener?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

No.

Do you own anything autographed by a celebrity?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, yes, sort of. More like a pseudo-celebrity. I have an autographed picture of Jenna Lewis -- a two time surivor contestant, who also did a brief stint as a host on MTV. I used be a big Survivor fan, and she held a convention in her home town, which is not far from me. 

DYO clogs made out of felt?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh, I used to! From the LL Bean catalog. I loved those things. the color was...."Loden". lovely.

DYO an origami doll......?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, I own a lot of Japanese products but no Origami dolls.

DYO a Hawaiin shirt??


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No, but I have a Hawaiian dress. 

DYO a souvenir from Hawaii?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't think so, no.
Do you own a drinking horn?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Nope.

DYO an attic?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope. 

DYO a sage smudging stick?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't even know what that is, so most likely no.

DYO own a teapot?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

No, but I want one.

Do you own any religious paraphernalia?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a Bible :stu

Do you own the house you live in?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes.
Do you own a bottle of rolaids?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Nope.

Do you own a flag?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes

Do you own a birdfeeder?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye! I love me birds

DYO a tea-pot


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes - a copper one

DYO a birdbath


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye, its more of a tub from me last curry-chips, but tis clean and replenished with fresh water every day... So it counts?

DYO a momneto from your first date with someone?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

No, wish I could say yes... I had kept so many of them.... but my ex husband destroyed all of them one day whilst I was at work... (whilst... what the heck is that - I'm an American lol).

DYO an article an old article of clothing you just can't get rid of because you love it so much.


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, more than one ! 
DYO a hair straightening iron??


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

DYO more than one curling iron (different sizes)?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

No

DYO a baseball cap


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes

DYO a Fender instrument?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

No.

Do you own a garlic press?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I wish!

DYO a kite?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No.

Do you own a pair of overalls?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No

DYO Coconut Shampoo?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No.

Do you own a recliner or lazy chair?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

no.

DYO a pair of blue shoes


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes. 

DYO more than 4 or 5 pots/pans?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye, about 8 or 9!

DYO Red curtains anywhere in yer house?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No, but I have some in a package.

DYO a kerosene lamp?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No.

DYO A pair of slippers that you've never worn?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No.

Do you own a blue long-sleeve shirt?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No, I used to but left behind at a football match. Did you find it??? 

DYO a smoothie-maker machine?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> No, I used to but left behind at a football match. Did you find it???
> 
> DYO a smoothie-maker machine?


Yes! I'll save it for you. 

No, I wish!

DYO more than 3 pairs of jeans?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

yes.

do you own a microphone?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

nope (to the microphone)

DYO a momento from your childhood?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes.

Do own bar stools?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No. But I do like them! 

DYO a car?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> No. But I do like them!
> 
> DYO a car?


I thought you might. 

Yes.

DYO a popcorn maker?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

No.

DYO a BBQ grill?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes

Do you own an electric drill?


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

yes; and a cordless one too!

Do you own a pot bellied pig?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

No

DYO a back scratcher?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

No.

Do you own a portable cellular device?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

yes, i believe i do.

dyo a down comforter?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, a miniature one. I use it to cover my feet while the rest of my body uses a regular thin blanket.

DYO vertical blinds on at least one window?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes (well, I rent them anyway)

do you own anything originally designed as a weapon?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

No, but my roommate owns an old samurai sword for some reason.

Do you own a mop?


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, I do! You can't not own one if you're as obsessive about cleaning as I am!

Do you own a water filter?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No

Do you own size 13 shoes?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol no.

Do you own a feather duster?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No. 

DYO any antique furniture?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No.

Do you own a blender?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye. 

DYO a bamboo steamer?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No..

Do you own more than one toothbrush?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye. I got a great 2-for-one deal on Friday. Are you stuck for a spare or something? 

DYO a red silk scarf?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No, kind of you to offer...lol!

Yes, I own a red scarf.

Do you own a brown pair of shoes?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nope, all are black.

DYO a humidifier?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I do...esp. for my kids.

Do you own a cell phone?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I do, but I lose it every time I go out! I go through them like water.

DYO an aquarium?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No...lol..not good with pets.

Do you own a DVD player?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yep.

DYO a Fruit-Bowl


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yep.

Do you own a glass table?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Used to, but it got so old that the glass was ready to fall out if someone put another drink on it. 

Do you own a piece of the Berlin Wall?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

lol..no

Do you own a wooden table?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

yes 

do you own a pair of sneakers?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I own mountains of sneakers.

Do you own any printed origami paper?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

no.

do you own a label-maker?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes.

DYO any crystal dish or glass?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes but of course.

Do you own a box of straws?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

No.

Do you own a dictionary that is more than 20 years old?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Dictionary yes, not sure how old it is though. Probably not more than 20 years.

DYO a nutcracker? And can I borrow it?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Depends what sort of nutcracker, I know a kick to the (enter word here ......) can be quite effective. I will say yes cause I would just use my foot. :b

DYO a digital photo frame??


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes

DYO...a jigsaw puzzle?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No.

DYO a cocktail shaker?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

No, but I used to... I was a bartender apprentice in a former chapter of my life.

DYO a shot glass?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye, several. Unfortunately I've nothin' to put in them at the mo! 

DYO a Chess-board?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, but no one to teach me how to play and it's too boring to play alone.

DYO a Twister game?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nah. Twisting wouldnt suit me at all, I'm nearly too lazy to sit or stand nowadays! 

DYO a DVD box-set of any sitcom?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes I do. I own the entire Friends collection.

DYO a fav blanket?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nope.

DYO a U2 album?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I used to own Joshua Tree but my ex destroyed it... jerk

DYO cassette tape player?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes. I rarely ever use it though.

DYO a vacuum cleaner?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes 2 but I gave one away...

DYO an automatic dishwasher?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, I do. Thank goodness! 

DYO a garden?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye! (6 acres with horses roaming free) - no tis a tiny wee garden.

DYO a Rockery? (flowerbed will do the job)


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No, wish I did...I'd love to one day. 

DYO a tall standing lamp?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

No

DYO a Lava Lamp?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No. 

Do you own any cherry furniture?


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

No.

Do you own an 8-track player?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

lol no!

DYO a kerosene lamp?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

No - but I used to when I lived in Maine

DYO one of those flashlights that you shake and it lights up?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

No, because those are useless. I have a flashlight that could blind you. (Not completely, but close enough)

Do you own a sandwich making robot?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope. I make my own, thanks :lol.

DYO hand sanitizer?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes I do.

DYO disposable razors??


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes.

Do you own galoshes?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I had to google what they are LOL
Nope


DYO...loads of storage boxes


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope, just a lot of random small boxes. 

Do you own a balloon?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.

DYO a can of mace?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

No, but it's probably a good idea to have some!

DYO one of those small sewing kits?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, need to learn to sew first.

DYO a mansion??


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Lmao! Do you?

DYO a poncho?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Nope.

Do you own a carbon fiber cleaning rod?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

no


DYO...some beads?


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes.

Do you own a coffee maker?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, but i haven't used it in a while

DYO a glass mug?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

No.

Do you own a George Foreman grill?


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

No.

Do you own the original Nintendo Entertainment System?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Not anymore.

DYO an electric keyboard?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

No.

DYO an electric guitar?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

No.

Do you own push pins?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No

Do you own over a thousand once-fired brass casings that you'll need to learn how to reload?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

uh, no...
Do you own a formal gown?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

No.

Do you own a rotary phone?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No.

DYO a brown sweater?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I own a turtle neck. And yes, I am turtlely enough to get into the turtle club.

Do you own a chicken?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol...no, but that would be nice

dyo a green towel?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

yes

DYO...some delicious cake/biscuit recipe books?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yep! 

Do you own a bread machine?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

No. they wouldn’t do me any good anyhow since my oven doesn’t work.

Do you own a pair of Birkenstocks?

EDIT: Sorry. This was in response to Georgina. :|


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't know what they are...so nope. 

DYO a home?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Ha! I wish.

Do you own a cuckoo clock?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

no


DYO...a guinea pig


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No.

DYO a dog?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

yes, i have a brother.

DYO a pet bird?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No.

DYO a cat?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

DYO dental floss?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes. :lol

DYO a yoga mat?


----------



## Pileo (Mar 24, 2010)

Not currently.

Do you own... an unused cellphone?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, 2! Been meaning to donate them to charity. 

DYO a paper shredder?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

yes


DYO...a chocolate bar


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

No

DYO.. a guitar?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No
DYO a gift card?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have gift certificates if that counts.

Do you own a sex toy of any kind? Honest now.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, I'm perverted & proud of it.

Do you own any Vanguard mutual funds?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

no

DYO...a hair straightener


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes.
do you own any hotel saops?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

I think so.. I definitely own hotel shampoo and conditioner!

Do you own a pedometer?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nope

DYO an imaginary tea-pot?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:yes Yes! Still saving up for the imaginary espresso machine!

Do you own a Michael Jackson CD?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Nope. 

Do you own a commemorative plate?


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

Nope.

Do you own any clothing bought online?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes.

DYO a cedar chest?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, might have to dig one up from a deserted island.

DYO a kazoo??


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.
DYO a watch fob?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No.

DYO a iPod?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope
DYO a tape cassette player?


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes, I've got an old stereo system somewhere. 

DYO Harry Potter on DVD?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope - Harry and Hormone will need to cast spells to make friends on their own time.

DYO dumbbells?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes.

DYO a fitness DVD?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes, they are right next to the weights that are gathering dust in the basement. 

Do you own something that makes you mad when you think about it?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - my anxiety

Do you own a toy rocket (of any kind)?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

No.

Do you own a briefcase?


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Nope, I wish I had one ... filled with money.

DYO an antique painting?


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

No
DYO a squirrel feeder


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

No.

Do you own a set of encyclopedias?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Not me, but I think my dad does


DYO...any pretty flowery wallpaper?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No.

DYO a coffee maker?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

nope

Do you own golf clubs?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No. 

DYO a Dell computer or laptop?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Sadly, I do.

Do you own a non-piece of **** computer?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No, I'm quite happy with my PC. It does the job.

Do You Own a pimp suit??


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Only the Hat and Tie

Do you own the map to treasure island?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

No, though I do own a certificate acknowledging my status as a member in the Loch Ness Monster Adventure Club (LNMAC).

Do you own any Calvin and Hobbes comics?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

didnt even know there was one

dyo a wireless mouse


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

no...used too

DYO...a big pile of paperwork?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Tons

DYO a file cabinet?


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Nah, my room serves as a Filing Cabinet

Do you own any skills in an extreme sport?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Nah.

Do you own a snow globe?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, don't even get snow where I live.

DYO any Elvis memorabilia.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No.
Do you own a tote bag?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, many. 

Do you own a rice cooker?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

No.

Do You Own A Pair Of Skates?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Nah.

Do you own a Bathrobe?


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes, it's cozy. 

DYO an electric toothbrush?


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Dead battery and all 


Do you own a Sega Dreamcast?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

i think we used to.
Do you own castanets?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nope. I actually had to google that.

Do you own a pet fish?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Used to.

Do you own a sidekick?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope. 

DYO a bird house?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, don't keep any birds.

DYO a nose hair remover??


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

WTH? Hahaha, no.

Do you own a flat iron?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No

Do you own checks that you still use that are so old they have the "19__" prefix on the date line?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't do the checks.
Do you own an iPod?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

yeah. Barely use it though. I don't even have itunes anymore so I can't add songs.

do you own a board of any kind? skate, surf, snow, cutting, ouija etc.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

yes, a surf body-board, a monopoly board and several cutting boards.

do you own several clocks and do they all have the same time?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah.
Do you own a dog?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I think I posted same time.

No. I no longer have a dog.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope. Never owned a dog or a cat!

DYO a pet bird?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, two.

Do you own a food processor?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Then you are truly blessed! Birds rule! 

No, I don't own a food processor.

DYO a pair of penny loafers? (I do.)


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nope

Do you own a black and whitetv?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No.

DYO a rotary phone?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

nope

dyo a tent?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, actually I do. It has fiberglass poles that are so old they are splintering on the ends. 

DYO a kerosene latern?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, I think - it's old. :stu

DYO own an oil lamp?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nope.

dyo something you bought while in another continent?


----------



## Rabitt09 (Nov 5, 2009)

No. do you own a Keane cd?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

No.

Do You Own A Blue Ray DVD Player?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have one in my ps3 but thats all.

Do you own a slapchop?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

No, but my sister is always telling me about them for some reason.

Do you own a deck of tarot cards?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No.

DYO any fine china?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

No, I own crappy china.... not really, I don't own any china. I do own some stuff made in china though. (okay steve no more)

do you own a juicer?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

No.
Do you own hair jel?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes I do.

DYO a treadmill??


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes.
Do you own a DVD player?


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

no. (unless you count on the computer)


Do you own a bike?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

No, I gave it away to needy children.

Do you own a juicer?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Nope.
Do you own an HD tv?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes. 

Do you own a webcam?


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes, but have never used it.

Do you own an excercise machine?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sure do, own a leg magic.

DYO a Digital SLR Camera eg, Canon 400D.


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

No, but I want an SLR someday.

DYO a button-up plaid flannel shirt?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I think so.
Do you own a pair of ballet flats?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, I'd look silly. Besides I can't do ballet.

DYO a rocket launcher??


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

_an ape in ballet flats isn't silly_

No don't own a rocket launcher

DYO a volleyball net


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Nope.

Do you own a mini trampoline?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

No, but we had one when I was a kid.

Do you own a paper dictionary?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, several. Comes with the territory when you're a language student.

Do you own anything mauve?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nope

Do you own anything solar powered?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes.

Do you own a queen size bed?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Naa just single bed that I rarely make up.

Do You Own a clock radio.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes

Do you own a bookcase?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, fortunately. When I was 18-19 all my books were sitting in piles around the walls because I didn't have anywhere to put them. Now I have a tall one. I also use an additional bookcase that isn't really mine just to house my language books, and I still have to keep lots of books in the closet because there's not enough shelf space. 

Do you own a body pillow?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No I don't, only the one for my head.

Do You Own a snake??


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No, haven't ever thought of having one but have them around where I live. 


Do you own a pack of cards?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep.

Do you own a shamwow?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Not the brand one...a generic kind..lol

DYO gel for your hair?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes. 

DYO a box of matches.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, I think we do have some in a drawer.

DYO a spider.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No.

Do you own an analog watch?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, that's all I've ever owned! Then again, you're talking to a lady who still wears penny loafers! Hey, it's a (old-fashioned) New England thing!

DYO any seashells?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No I don't.

Do you own a camel??


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No and not planning too :lol

Do you own a joke book?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, my dark, sarcastic sense of humor just comes naturally.

Do you own a bible that has a bullet wound, a "Holey Bible"?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No, I think yours might be one of a kind. :lol

Do you own a bowie knife?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No, I would return it to David Bowie if I did.

Do You Own a T-Rex.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope. I have a rubber Chinese dragon from when I was a kid, but that's the extent of my reptilian ownership.

DYO any peacock feathers>


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

DYO any cardigan sweaters?


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

No

Do you own band t-shirts?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes.

Do You Own A Cd Rack?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Nope.

Do you own a sword?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

DYO a quill pen?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Nope.

Do You Own A Car?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes but I barely get to use it. 
Do you own a watering can?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, except it's plastic and green.

Do you own a kimono?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No. 

DYO a cork (tack) board?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, two.
Do you own a balsa wood rubber band airplane?


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

well... not yet!

Do you own a door mat?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes.

DYO any crocs?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No, not likely too either :lol

Do you own a set of colouring pencils?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, two. 

DYO a Persian rug?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, I have one in my lounge room.

DYO a wind chime?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

DYO a miniature potted plant?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

like a bonsai? no.
Do you own a juicer?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

yes, i got one for a birthday a while back 
Do you own any type of pet?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yep, two cats and one dog.

DYO a casino??


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No, would be a good money spinner though.

DYO power tools?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes


DYO...something made out of crystal glass?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes.

DYO a garage?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nope

DYO a fancy writing device?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Nope

DYO a steam carpet cleaner?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, just a normal vaccume cleaner.

DYO a grasshopper.


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

I wouldn't call it owning. I feed them unintentionally, though.

Do you own anything solar powered?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No.

Do you own a fax machine?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nope

Do you own anything meant to simulate a body part?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes. :um

Do you own fairy lights?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Nope, what's that?

DYO an n'sync or backstreet boys cd? 

Edit: Wait I do own those lights haha! Thanks D11!


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Lol no, I swear!

dyo a really small tv?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

> Do you own fairy lights?





sara01 said:


> Nope, what's that?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

nope, just a computer! (oh yeah, and i bet you listen to those cd's every day, liar! hehe naw, just kidding 

DYO a retainer?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

No.

Do you own a backscratcher?


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I wish. I would use it to scratch my dog's oily butt. 

DYO an iphone?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Edit way too slow

No iphone


dyo a boat?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No, I wish.

Do you own a hair straightener?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

no

do you own something that you just randomly scavenged?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No, I can't say that I do. I don't think I'd keep something without a reason.

DYO a flea circus??


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

In a way I do... My dogs have fleas right now.

DYO a teddy bear?


----------



## SADgirl (Apr 14, 2010)

No I like tigers

Do you own a washing machine?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes.

DYO a dryer?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Nope, wonder what that tastes like. 

DYO a trophy?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes! from soccer 

DYO a foosball table?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, got nowhere to put one.

DYO a pirate ship??


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

oh man I wish....i have wanted one my whole life :yes like this:










*DYO a skateboard?*


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

No, my cousins do though.

Do you own dumbells?


----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)

No.

Do you own a sex swing?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Haha, I wish
do you own a laptop?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No.

Do you own a lava lamp?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No I don't.

Do You Own an Elvis costume??


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

No, damn, maybe one day...

Do you own a comfortable mattress?


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes! A great big one.

Do you own a piano?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

sara01 said:


> oh man I wish....i have wanted one my whole life :yes like this:


Wahhhhhhh I want it! It has a monkey!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

mal79 said:


> Do you own a piano?


No I don't.

Do you own a Ricky Martin CD?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No

Do you own a Black Sabbath CD?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes!

Do you own a calvin and hobbes comic book?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope

do you own a simple diagram of the heart that I can borrow?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No I don't, might have to Google it.

Do You Own anything autographed by a famous person??


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes! Two books and a picture.

Do you own any puppets?


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

No, but my friend has a nun puppet made of rubber. I think I need one.

Do you own a mulch pile or composting apperatus?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No, but I should get one.

Do you own a Japanese screen (or any kind of screen)?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, a screen I do own. 
do you own anything bagged/boxed to donate?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No, can't say that I do.

Do You Own a nose hair remover??


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

DYO...a hammock?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

No :[
Do you own a iPhone?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Nope I wish 

DYO a mountain bike?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

nope
do you own an acordian ?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

no.

Do you own a baseball bat?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, live in Australia where the number one bat and ball game is cricket.

Do You Own a gold ingot??


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

DYO...a kite?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes!!

Do you own an inflatable boat?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No, that would be cool. 

DYO the monopoly game?


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

No. I always lose so I wouldn't buy it lol.

Do you own a harmonica?


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

yes


DYO a widescreen tv


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't, but it's the whole family's.
DYO an iPod mini?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, just an MP3 player.

DYO a private jet??


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

aw man, maybe one day...no for now  sigh

Do you own a gym membership?


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

No, ma'am.

A smart phone?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

no
do u own a necklace??


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

yes of course!

Do you own sunscreen over SPF 50?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

no, didn't know they existed.

Do you own a huge vase?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Well,it's in my house.
DYO crayons?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes..for my kids.

Do you own a barbecue grill?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

No, just some records I found in the garage.

Do you own an antique clock?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Think so.
DYO fake fur coats?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, just mainly flanellette ones.

DYO a steam locomotive??


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No, I wish....

Do you own a turtle neck sweater?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

No.

Do you own an abacus?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

No, but I think they're fun!

Do you own a leprechaun?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:lol no, I wish.....he'd lead me to the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.


Do you own a cactus plant?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, several of them

Do you own a board game?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

no
do u own any flamingo statues or ornoments ??


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No, don't have anything like that.

Do You Own a whole pile of unpaid bills.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Not me.
DYO nail files?


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

nope
you like cartoons?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yesss
do you own your high school yearbook?


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

no
do you own cassete tapes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - I still play them
DYO roller skates?


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

no i would fall on my ***
do you have a 2 dollar bill


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

no, just 2 dollar coins.

DYO a rocking horse??


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, well actually it's a rocking giraffe. 

Do you own a jacuzzi?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Technically no. But I live in a hotel that has one, but it doesn't work. =[

Do you own Converse shoes?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yessss. And apparently some genius stole my right black chuck :lol. I WEAR A SIZE 2 1/2 IN CONVERSE. what the helll? hahha

ooopsies. i forgot to post a question 

do you own a library card?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

but of course. 
Do you own a fish pond?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

My aunt did, until a cat needed to feed it's kittens. Then there was no point in keeping it.

Do you own a Blend Tech blender, and will it blend?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No blender. I really do need/want one though.
Do you own apples to apples?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I wish ):. I love that game<333.
Do you own a Penthouse magazine? ;]


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no.
do you own a hammock?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No, got now where to hang it.

Do You Own a 69 Corvette Stingray??


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

no. what's that?

do you own a half-used jar of vaseline?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

fingertips said:


> no. what's that?
> 
> do you own a half-used jar of vaseline?


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/mdbettcher/Cars/1969-corvette-4.jpg

No I don't have any vaseline.

Do Yo Own a London Taxi??

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?img...rev=/images?q=69+corvette+stingray&hl=en&gbv=


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope

Do you own a gameboy advance


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

yes.

do you own a sega game gear?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

No, the last video game system I owned was the original Nintendo.

DYO a treadmill?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No, wish I did. 

DYO a lawn mower?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, an electric one that may or may not work dumped on us by my brother some years back. Likely total junk, since he thinks our home to be a landfill.

Do you own a laser printer?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope

Do you own a dictionary other than an English one??


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes.
Do you own a fish?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope.

DYO a piggy bank?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes i do.

Do you own any sort of fountain?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No, but my coworker has an electric one on his filing cabinet. We've dubbed it the "pee promoter."

DYO a brass candlestick?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

DYO a cowboy hat?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

nope 
DYO anything made outta silver?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yes.

Do you own a tent?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes

Do you own...a boat?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Do you own a trampoline?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I wish 


Do you own...a slide?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a bucket and spade?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Nope.

Do you own a wacom tablet?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

nope.
Do you own a plastic ball?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No.

Do you own a hall tree?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

No.

Do you own a life? (I don't )


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nup, sold it on ebay.

Do you own metal tongue?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no, sounds painful.

Do you own a comfy bed?


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes.

Do you own a pair of glasses?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I do - i got a birthday present from one of the girls I went to college with and it's a giant pair of glasses but the lenses are picture frames. 

Do you own a set of colouring pencils


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

Do you own a painting set?


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes. It was originally my roommate's but he didn't need it. 

Do you own a Wii?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYOA skipping rope?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Nah, I'd smack myself in the face with it. XD

Do you own an SUV?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Do you own a fishing rod?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I do. I plan to use it this summer.

Do you own a Super Soaker 3000?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

No

Do you own a guitar?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, but would consider learning how to play.

Do You Own a radio controlled car??


----------



## TheVigil1 (May 24, 2010)

Not since I was a kid. 

Do you own a trampoline?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

sadly not

DYO a a clock radio


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yes
do you own a wii?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope, wish I did though


Do you own...a car?


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes.

Do you own an iPhone?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I wish, but seeing as I'm jobless, i cant afford one :lol

Do you own a Trophy?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope

DYO...more than 50 books?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I possibly could 

Do you own a name tag


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope

DYO...loads of pens?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

yes

Do you own a tractor?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

No.
Do you own a firefly?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope


DYO...a wind chime?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Not anymore.

Do you own more than one computer?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a sledgehammer?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I think we do


DYO...more than 50 dvds?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

50, I would say not....

Do you own a uniform (school, work, club...ect)


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

No

Do you own a dog


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

DYO...a mouse?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

No.
Do you own a travel magazine?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

No.

Do you own a cassette player?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Actually, I can't say that I do. Probably haven't owned one for about 10 years at least.

Do You Own anything at all??


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

No

Do you own a scarf?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Many 

DYO a penguin?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

haha i wish! 


Do ya own anything related to Anime?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Nay.

Do you own a blu-ray player?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I do not

DYO sore tired eyes?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes at the moment

DYO a humidifier?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope


DYO...a houseplant in your bedroom?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I do not

Do you own a money box


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes


DYO...some scarves?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Not anymore, I use too when I lived up in NJ.

Do you own any stuffed animals?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I do not

Do you own a memory stick for your computer?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

But of course.


Do you own a car?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I wish

DYO a sit on lawn more


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

No I don't.

Do you own a pair of _Gunnar Optiks_?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Nope.

DYO Crocs (the footwear)?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

oh dear no lol

DYO a fake leather jacket


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No, but I do own a real one. 

DYO a sphygmomanometer?


----------



## Katiie (Apr 19, 2010)

no

Do you have a beanbag?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

sadly not

DYO a play station 1


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope


DYO... any harry potter collectibles?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

i used to own the first two books until i got rid of them because i knew i would never read them. :b

do you own a record player?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't but I'm thinking of yoinking the one my parents own.

DYO 3D glasses?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

DYO...a pair of binoculars?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yes and they are pretty.

Do you own a musical instrument?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have an autistic guitar - it's blue....pretty, wish I could play it

Do you own a dressing gown?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Damn straight, fleecey hooded affair plus slippers.

DYO

Something you've made yourself?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I've made lots of jewellery, I knitted a teddy bear, made a cushion, 

DOY.....a poetry book


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope


DYO...a teapot?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

there is one in the house but it is not mine

DYO a pair of flip flops?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

absolutely.

do you own a fish tank?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I so wish I did

dyo a c.d player


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, haven't used it forever.
Do you own a drumset? if so i am NOT stealing it from you.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No, but my brother had one when I was growing up. I can certainly understand why you wouldn't want to steal it! 

DYO a trumpet?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No.

Do you own an electric shaver?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I do not

DYO anything in the shape of a yellow duck?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No!

DYO a fluorescent item of clothing?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't believe so...I may have in the past though

Mmmm do you own any flowers?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yup, I own a sunflower houseplant  


DYO...a packet of chewing gum?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Sunflowers are my fave 

I don't have any gum at the moment....I have wine gums though 

DYO a light switch above your bed?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

no. 
Do you own colored contacts?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

no...but that would be so cool

DYO anything pink, green and yellow


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

most of my things are pink, lol. i have a lot of green and yellow things too, lol.
do you own a push-up bra? d:


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes

Do you own a thong?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope, no butt floss for me, lol! 

DYO a laser printer?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes

Do you own a stuffed animal?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a loofah brush?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

A what....wait while I google...oh yes I do (never know what they were called)

DYO any farm animals?


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

No.

Do you own a set of dumbbells?


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Woops.. Yes.

Do you own a "To Do" list?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a Halloween Costume?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope. 
Do you own an alarm clock/radio?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes.

DYO a watch with two clocks?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope

Do you own a pet?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yep, one guinea pig


DYO...some marbles?


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

nope, I used to

do you own a house?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

nah, but I live in one

do you exercise at least 3x a week?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Sadly, no. (I should start too)

Do you own more than two pairs of shoes?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yep. Two pairs of dress shoes, one dressier than the other :lol.
Running shoes, tennis shoes, lawn mowing shoes, and sandals. Great, I am a male version of Imelda Marcos.

DYO a toaster oven?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes.
Do you own a minivan?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

No way, Jose.

DYO chapstick?


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Yep

DYO ramen noodles?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Nope.
Do you own oatmeal?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mmmm no

Do you own a tub of aqueous cream


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

What's that?? lol

Do you own a firearm?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

No

Do you own a bag of chips?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no. Do you own a piece of the rock?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a hose pipe?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Sure, on the hose.

Do you own a collection of anything?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

nope. i used to collect yugioh cards back in the day though. ah, good times.

DYO a pair of roller skates/blades?


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Somewhere in my garage, my but they're probably lost forever.
DYO a Gameinformer?


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

No but my roommate has a ton... I could go steal one right now so I could say yes! :lol

DYO someones signature? (If so whose?)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO an electric toothbrush?


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

Nope.
DYO Red and white socks?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I own white socks, but no red socks and not red/white socks 


some novelty socks?


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, an old pair of Cartman socks that I don't wear anymore, but for some reason still have.

DYO a globe?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

nope...but if I wanted to look up the world, I could do it online...yeah I rely on the internet too much 


DYO...a credit card?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes, two. And a fantastically large debt.

Do you own a wet suit?


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Umm.. No.. well I might still have it, but its way too small now.

DYO a fish? (dead, alive, whatever works)


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Isn't the tight-fitting aspect of wet suits part of their appeal... I mean...purpose? Anyway, I could never get away with wearing a wetsuit. I would end up looking like some kind of mishapen balloon animal. 

By the way, I don't own any fish (alive or dead).

Do you own a tee-shirt with a really offensive slogan on the front?


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Possibly, yes. One I bought a t-shirt that had a big "69" on the front and it took me awhile to realize what it was referring to LOL!! I wear it to sleep now :b

Do you own a 3 hole punch?


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

No but I used to!

Do you own a hair straightener/flat iron?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes.
Do you own a down comforter?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.
DYO a solar-powered calculator?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nah, but I have one of those expensive Texas Instrument ones (about $100) that I bought for a Calculus class I failed in High School >_<

DYO a beanie?


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes!

Do you own a stereo that plays audio cassettes?


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

No.

Do you own a rubix-cube?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Does a wind-up walking penguin count?

Do you own an expensive bottle of wine?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Nahhh
Do you own an Absolut Vodka?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope

Do you own a flowerly bag


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a karaoke machine?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have two

DYO a collection of books by the same author


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah


DYO...a cat?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No but I wish I did...

DYO an unusual pet?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yes, a potato.

Do you own any book that mentions Schrodinger's cat?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes. Its a well written fable, by the name of "Schrodinger's cat". It has wee pop-up pics an-all! 

Do you Own.... A sock puppet?


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own bagpipes?


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

umm no
do you own a little brotha..?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Nope.
Do you own a pair of skinny jeans?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No


DYO...some of those fluffy socks?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have many fluffy socks

DYO a yoga mat


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Nope!

Do you own a Foosball table?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO black nail polish?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

no 

do you own a pair of combats?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

As in combat boots or cargo pants? I have both.

Do you own a tape measure?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes


DYO...a wall clock?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes

Do you own a computer?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a pump?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope, but my dad does.

DYO braces retainers?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes. I've no idea whose they are but they fit real nice.

Do you own a map of your home town?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah


DYO...a red car?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope.

DYO prescription glasses?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I do, but I use them as a back up.

Do you own a fond childhood memory?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, many.


Do you own the key to someone's heart?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

No, not yet.

Do you own collectibles?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

no, nothing of collectible value to anyone else. 
Do you own a pet?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

yeah a very handsome German Shepherd

do you own the same mobile phone as me (Samsung Tocco)?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

a whata? :sus

edit: ohh well it's not a carmex but i've got some lip balm (running out though)

do you own your own vehicle (or at least have one to drive)


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Nope.


Do you own something most people don't?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes, My soul. My bank manager is the only other person that has access to it.

Do you own a piece of the moon?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I own the whole moon.


Do you own something that's at least 50 years old?


----------



## unclevernon (Aug 14, 2010)

An old marble top coffee table given to me by my grandmother.

Do you own any banjo picks?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

No, only guitar picks.

Do you own a robot?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

nope

dyo nail varnish


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

yes i use it all the time 

jk

DYO a camera with 8.0 MP or more?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

yes it's 12mp

dyo chocolate beside you


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

MMM chocolate. 

DUH OH NO NO. 

Do you own a naked picture of me? cause if you do I have a really funny haircut lol.

Seriously though Do you own a Heckler and Koch MP 5 Submachine gun, a 9mm Beretta or any type of gun?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ah....no...but as for the picture....

Do you own a half finished jigsaw


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

No I ate all my Jigsaw pieces ha ha (they were made of Chocolate) no. So you own that picture lol (when did it circulate to Ireland, I'm bought and owned by Canada baby yeah.

Do you own a celebrity autograph?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I think I may have one somewhere of an irish girl band

As for that photo - An irish girl finds ways *wink

DYO Slipper


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

You mean slippers? Yeah


DYO a gift voucher?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

ha ha I sure did

Em...I may

DYO cookies


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

True

DYO a leather jacket?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Nope.
DYO a yellow hammer?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

yes! it looks like this:









DYO something cuddly and huggable?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

My cuddly wuddlly wittle kitty cats! :heart


Do you own a poster?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes.
DYO perfume?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

no 
DYO a back scratcher?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Do you own a type of pump?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

DYO a sweatshirt with the name or logo of a college/university on it?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No.

Do you own a day planner?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Not any more

DYO a hair dryer


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes.

DYO any books from the _For Dummies_ or _Idiots' Guide_ series?


----------



## gonewiththewind (Aug 18, 2010)

A whole shelf of them.

DYO a fake ID?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

DYO a page-a-day calendar?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

nope

DYO a pair of reading glasses?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No.

...

Do you own an abnormally large pet?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No. :lol 

DYO a file cabinet.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

DYO something won at a fair/carnival?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

DYO...a huge collection of photos


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Uhm, not at my house no. 

Do you own a Discman?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes. but I haven't used it in a long time.

DYO a motorbike?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No

DYO something clipped out of a newspaper?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

No

DYO a book you have bought, but never finished?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh god, zillions of them.

DYO an audio cassette player?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

Do you own a Scrabble board game?


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Used to, but not anymore.

DYO a Nintendo Wii?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No.

Do you own a bottle of whiskey?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes

Do you own a camping trailer or RV?


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

No.

Do you own a samurai?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a valuable poster?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No. I don't have any posters period.

Do you own a laser printer?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yesh

DYO more than 2 pairs of shoes that you consistently wear?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

DYO a bird?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No
DYO a cat?


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes
DYO a house?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No.

Do you own any gold or precious metals excluding jewelry?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO land?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No

Do you human remains?


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> No
> 
> Do you human remains?


No, DYO any art work?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, my late grandma's oil paintings.

Do you own a grill?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Only if my panini press counts.

Do you own a pair of scuba flippers?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Sure don't.

Do you own a clothesline?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah 
do you own slippers ?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes. Do you own a _Wartenberg_ wheel?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a blow up doll?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

No.

DYO a pair of Bermuda shorts?


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

nope.

DYO a unicycle?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

No.

DYO an encyclopedia set (actual books)?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, back home I have
- "Childcraft" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Childcraft.JPG)
- "Tell my Why" (can't find information on this online)
- And my favorite, "World book" (http://www.encyclopediacenter.com/World-Book-Encyclopedia-Universe-2008.html) - I have the 1990s edition however.

Do you own a slinky?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

No.

Do you own a Rubik's Cube?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a cactus?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope

DYO a bucket?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a chainsaw?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

My dad's got one...

Do you own an organ donor card?


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

No.

Do you own a spy novel?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No. I do own 1960 edition encyclopedias :lol.

DYO a pair of shoes specific to a sport?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

No

DYO...some fish?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

None as pets. Might have some in the fridge. :lol

DYO a record player?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a relaxation CD?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

DYO plaid pajamas?


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't know what plaid pajamas are, but I do have pajamas

DYO a foot spa?


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

No.

DYO an oil lamp?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no, wish I did. 

DYO a..... fancy coffee container from STarbucks?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope! Just a "Mr. Coffee."


DYO a wind-up flashlight?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Nope. I do own a shake-up flashlight though!

Do you own a book light?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes. 

do you own a floodlight?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

No. 

DYO a (Insert some dumb topic here) for Dummies book?


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

No, but I have checked out a few!

DYO a mini fridge?


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes

DYO your own car?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

No

Do you own a guitar?


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes.

DYO... a fish?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No, but I have.

DYO a reflex hammer?


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

No.

DYO a belt?


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes

DYO a lava lamp?


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

No, but I like the idea of owning one.

Do you own an alarm clock?


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

yes
dyo a humidifier?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

DYO a Halloween costume?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

No

DYO a christmas tree?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

....


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

yes, but only my kids can play it correctly...

Do you own a Sony Walkman?


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes, but by brand-name only. Sony Walkman was used on cd-players in addition to the tape-players that popularized the name.


Do you own a drafting table?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

no...but it'd be kinda nice if I did.

Do you own a bean bag chair?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

No.

Do you own slippers?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah but I need new ones....maybe I'll ask for some for christmas 


DYO...a box of matches?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

no...that would be dangerous for me to have...but I do have two wooden chopsticks if I ever get that desperate...

DYO a coffee mug?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes.

DYO a micro-cassette recorder - the kind with the little tapes?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a cup/mup with the word sex on it?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

no...I'd be scared to drink outa that...

DYO....a box of Frosted Flakes?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a pair of tassles?


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

no
DYO a meat thermometer?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nope.

DYO a spatula?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes

DYO a pair of those rainbow socks with all the individual toes?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

...

DYO a pack of cubed shaped gum?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

no

Do you own a coffee machine ??


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, a large one and it isn't very useful because I don't drink coffee. (It originally belonged to my roommate).

Do you own a smartphone?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

... 
DYO a dishwasher?


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes

Do you own a gameboy?


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, several.

DYO a pencil sharpener?


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

I own a million broken one centimeter by centimeter ones...

Do you own a maid or a nanny ?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

No.
DYO a tennis racket?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Yep and I love using it to play too! 

DYO a lava lamp?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

No

DYO a stairclimber?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own a hit show on ABC?


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Had a mini fridge (we called it a midge) a few years ago. Left it unplugged since me and my roommate were going on vacation for a week and wanted to save money on electricity. Got back and most the food had stuff growing on it or turned to liquid and went to the bottom. To make things worse we had several "herbal remedies" we left in there (usually keeps them fresher) that were now unusable. Craig (my roommate) told me we had to throw it out because diseased food particles would stick to the inside walls and contaminate anything we put inside again. Also we had to disguise the midge as other trash before putting it in the dumpster so nobody would look inside (herbal remedies were still inside). I guess the disguise worked because the cops never showed up. I never got another mini fridge because now I view it as a luxury item and I don't want to pay the extra tax (luxury tax). 

Do you have any human growth hormone (HGH)??


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a snorkel?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own an Ipad?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope

DYO a bank account?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

nope
DYO every season of The X-Files On DVD? (I do hehehehe)


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

no

DYO a Canon dslr camera?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ I have a canon 1000D SLR under my bed but it's a gift.

Do you own a pair of walking boots?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

no

Do you own a mouse shaped box


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

nooooo

do you own pastel crayons?


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

no dyo a pair of brown shoes


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Two actually.

DYO a red stapler?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

No
Do you own a teddy bear?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a pair of ear muffs?


----------



## Raichu (Apr 30, 2011)

Nope.

Do you own a bike?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Yup.

DYO a bucket?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

no


Do you own a vacuum?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes.

Do you own a car?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

No.

Do you own a pair of Galoshes?


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

Nope, do you own a buddah statue?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

no.

Do you own a cookie?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No. :cry

Do you own a season of _The Simpsons_ on DVD?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a pitchfork?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

ha ha no, but there is one in the shed...

DYO the clothes on your back


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes. 

DYO a troll doll? :troll


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

No, I dont Troll Lady

DYO?....
Do you?


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes tons of..... 

DYO a metal slinky?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Nope, gave 'em all away as gifts.

DYO a video of your mom?


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

No

DYO a teddy bear?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes.

DYO a telescope?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

There is one five feet away from me. My dad made it.

DYO earmuffs?


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes purple ones 

DYO a bunny?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

no 

dyo a bookshelf


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Several!

DYO a funnel?


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, I do own one I own all the cooking utensils 

DYO a Gmail account?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes.

DYO a melon baller?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

nope.

DYO a flashlight/torch?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes I do.

Do you own a dildo? (Yes that includes all kinds, answer in the affirmative if you own any kind)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

no

Do you own a yoga mat?


----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

nope

Do you own an actual movie prop?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO some castanets?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, couldn't play em anyhow.

DYO an iPod?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No :blush

DYO an unusual pet?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I dont have any

DYO a pink elephant?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No

DYO a worn cuddly toy?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

oh lots

DYO a bag with butterflies on it


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Sadly, no

DYO a whole bunch of VHS tapes that feel a little outdated nowadays?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

yup...an extensive disney collection.

dyo a wind-up music box?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Sadly no. 

Do you own a bikini ?.

Trooper


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

nope. no one needs to see mah belleh. one-piece all the way 

DYO a CD player? computer doesn't count


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes.

DYO a floppy disk?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

No.

DYO a brain?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Vishnu said:


> No.
> 
> DYO a brain?


No.









DYO an ipod?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

DYO a calculator?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, And it is a real battery operated pocket calculator.

Do you own a heart ?.

Trooper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes thump thump

DYO wisdom teeth?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a wind up toy?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

No

DYO any unused gym equipment


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes. This thing that I don't even know wtf it actually does. You push something down with your legs while you push these two bars forward. It does nothing. It looks like a retarded bicycle.

DYO a jar of honey?


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

*yes*

*do you own a pink hat?*


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes 

DYO a cat?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

no, just a small dog

DYO any weapons


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes

DYO a house?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

No, I wish.

DYO a tennis racquet?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

No.

DYO a teddy bear?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

yes...
dyo a katana if so can I have it


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

No

Do You Own Action Figures?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

No

Do you own the computer your using


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes
do you own a 35mm camera?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Yep!

Do you own a pizza stone?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no 
do you own more than 100 books?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

no
do you own the highscore from your local pacman arcade =)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

nope. 
Do you own any Monty Python movies?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

No

Do you own a blue umbrella?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yes.

Dyo a grill?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yeppers.

Do you own a board game?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

yup

do you own any cutesy phone charm?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

possibly. 
do you own a belt buckle?


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Nope.

DYO a hair dryer?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

yup

do you own miniature dinosaur figures?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

nope

do you own a soft fluffy blanket


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

^I sure do, all warm and cuddly.

Do you have a zumba dvd set


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No.
Do you own any self help books?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

No

Do you own a pet?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes
do you own a newpaper?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

No 
Do you own a sewing machine?


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

no
dyo an ice cream maker?


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

no
dyo an airplane


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

No

dyo a stove?


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes

Do you own a compass?


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes

Do you own a child laborer?


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hahaha no, of course not... :um

DYO a mushroom house?


----------



## The Awkward One (Jun 30, 2011)

Nope, can't say I do.
Do you own a llama?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

sigh* I wish... 

do you own a pirate ship?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No

Do you own a fish tank?


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

No
Do you own a Bob Marley album?


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

No

Do you own a snowmobile?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

yes :troll

DYO a helicopter?


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

No :| .

Do you own a landline?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes

DYO a fruit basket?


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

No.

Do you own any 3.5" (89mm) disks from an old computer?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Nope

DYO a microwave?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes

DYO a cricket bat?


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)

No.

DYO a Nintendo Wii?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

No

DYO a horse?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.

DYO a cat?


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

Ya x2

Do you own a megaphone?


----------



## dearprudence (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope.

DYO a bicycle.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep!

DYO a guitar


----------



## dearprudence (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes :yes

DYO anything that has Mickey Mouse on it?


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes

DYO a PSP?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

No

DYO a Parker pen?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes but I don't use it anymore.

Do you own a table saw?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

No!

Do you own a NES ?


----------



## mastershake (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes, but it doesn't work anymore.

Do you own a roll of toilet paper?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

There are some in the house

do you own a sunflower


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

No.

Do you own tampons ?


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

No.

Do you own a toilet bowl brush?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

there is one in the house

dyo a mobile


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

No

Do you own any pets ?


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Yes!

Do you own a NES?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

No, I own an SNES though, but it's broken. 

Do you own a landline phone?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

i do not

dyo a teddy bear


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

No.

Do you own a lawn gnome?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

No

DYO a sword?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

no

dyo a gun?


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

I have never seen one thats a vegetarian.

Do you deliberately go places at off peak times?


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

REDITS said:


> Do you own a flesh-eating cat?


Yes.

Do you own a silent film?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

No

Do you own a silent film?


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes

Do you own a polaroid camera?


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

Nope.
Do you own a barbie?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Damn yeah!
Do you own a pair of rollerskates?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No.
Do you own a pair of sunglasses?


----------



## Daniel87 (Aug 15, 2011)

No, I don't look good with them.

Do you own binoculars?


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes,

Do you own a telescope


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes.

Do you own a pet?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, 3!

Do you own stickers?


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

No. Grew out of my Pokemon phase a while ago.

Do you own a record player?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No

Do you own a cd player?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Not anymore

Do you own a MP3 Player?


----------



## SADgirl (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a pink ipod.

Do you own anything with zebra stripes?


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

No, I don't think I do actually...

DYO flip-flops?


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, but I never wear them
DYO an atari 2600?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

DYO a set of dumbbells?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

No.

Do you own spare lightbulbs?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Probably.

Do you own any character costumes?


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Go Fish.

Does the next person own evidence of UFOs?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

no

do you own the shirt on your back


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes.

Do you own a bipolar black cat?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

no

do you own a cat


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes.

Do you own a _portable_ DVD player?


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

No

Do you own anything worth over $2,000?


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

if i add everything up, no..

Do you own a candle?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

No 

Do you own anything illegal?


----------



## Pebblesdundee (Sep 2, 2011)

I own knowledge which is illegal 

But literally no, I don't own anything illegal.

Do you own a kipper?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope 

Do you own a pair of Slippers?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

No

So you own a parasol?


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

No I do NOT own parasol (pls don't assume things about me)

Do you own the rights to a song so that you can sue people if you hear them singing it?


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Not yet but I plan to copyright my songs quite soon. 

Do you own a moldy piece of food?


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes. string cheese sticks, expired in April this year.

Do you like chocolate?


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, though I don't eat it much. 

Do you own a psychology textbook?


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

No, I wish I did...
Do you own a double sided dildo?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lol, nope.

Do you own a big screen tv?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, not any of those really huge ones, but i have a 34 inch CRT tv, which to me is big.

Do you own an 8-track player?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not since the 70's 

Do you own a Barbecue Grill?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes.

Do you own the Book of Mormon?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

No.

Do you own roller skates?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. 

Do you own a bikini trimmer?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

no

Do you own winter boots?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No, but I might get some this winter.

Do you own any large marmots?


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

LOL, I dont know what's a marmot?

Do you own a pool?



See next post,lol I had to google what a marmot was lol good question..........


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*LOL had to google it*

I had to google that,lol 
answer---- nope:teeth



huh said:


> No, but I might get some this winter.
> 
> Do you own any large marmots?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

No.

Do you own a bowling ball?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No. lol

Do you own an ipod?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes
Do you own a nintendo wii ?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes

Do you own a Xbox 360


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes

Do you own a bible?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

nope.....I think not

do you own any pain medication


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes but not the good stuff 

Do you own a cat?


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

No.

Do you own a subwoofer?


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

If only, but no.

Do you own a fancy hat?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No.

Do you own an electric guitar?


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes. And a bass.

Do you own a gramaphone?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a flute?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes.

Do you own a basket?


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes.

Do you own a gun?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes. A BB gun.

Do you own a reflex hammer?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

No.

Do you own any leather pants?


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

No.

Do you own thongs?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

No.

Do you own more than 3 pairs of shoes?


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

nope, only 2

Do you own a mantle clock???


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

No.

Do you own a beard?


----------



## Ukane (Nov 16, 2011)

No

Do you own a fluffy jacket?


----------



## Jakerz591 (Sep 29, 2011)

no

Do you own a snake?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a game of monopoly?


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*No*

*Do you own a pair of Nike's?*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I converted to Pumas =p
So no.

Do you own a textbook?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah Im not going to school but I kept some old ones just because I thought they were interesting. Im a pack rat lol.

Do you own beanie babies? :b


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes. 

Do you own a cowboy hat?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

DYO a computer with LESS than 1Gb RAM?


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope. 

Do you own a TI-84 calculator?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nope.

Do you own a shot glass?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes

Do you own new underwear?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol yes - if not, I should not be shopping where I shop :lol.

DYO a cellular telephone that is less than 3 months old?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

No

Do you own a turkey baster?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No - I would use one as a microphone! I remember that :lol.

DYO a pizza cutter (the wheel kind)?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yup

Do you own a VHS player?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes. 

Do you own a record player?


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

nope can't say I do!

do you own something from hot topic?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

No

Do you own a drum set?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

No

Do you own a wrist watch?


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

No.

Do you own a Playstation?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes.

Do you own any houseplants?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes

Do you own a clock radio?


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

I think I have one lying around somewhere. 

Do you own a leather jacket?


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

That I do.

Do you own any vinyl discs?


----------



## DeeJayy (Nov 25, 2011)

No, can't say that I do.

Do you own a dirt bike?


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

No bike

Do you own a cowboy hat?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Nope

Do you own more than 8 fingers?


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes,
Do you own Zeiss german officers first world war army binoculars?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No. But I do own binoculars. 

Do you own a parrot?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

No

Do you own a pair of jeans with a hole in them?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.

DYO underwear with a hole in them?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

No that's a bit too kinky for me. Lol if that's what you meant.

Do you own a bike?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No. I never used it so I gave it away.

Do you own a fanny pack?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a Piggy bank?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

No but I use to when I was a kid.

Do you own a teddy bear?


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Indeed! Who doesn't?

Do you own a neon pink piece of string?


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

No. 

Do you own a cat?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

DYO a pocket watch?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha nope, thats a tad old fashion.

Do you own a wireless mouse?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*No but I love music.*

*Do you own a slot machine???*


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

No - but I won $700.00 off .75cents last time I played one.

Do you own a "for dummies" book?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No

DYO a novelty clock e.g. the alarm makes a clucking sound?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

DYO a Collection of something?


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes - Collection of early Hollywood movies (love them)

Do you own a Black Barbie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope lol

Do you own a blue ray player?


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

No

Do you own an HD tv?


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes

Do you own a legal copy of Windows?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep.

Do you own a fishing pole?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a wig?


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Actually i do. Not that i wear it or anything.

Do you own a pink shirt?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

if i were gay 

do u own a car ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - well, "technically" in May when it is paid off.

DYO a pocket watch?


----------



## Mouse (Jun 2, 2006)

No, I think they're cool though.

Do you own a banjo?


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

as a matter of fact, I DO! I don't play, though I'd love to learn

DYO a pair of crocs? be honest!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Nope

Do you own any converse shoes?


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

No

DYO hiking boots?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep.

DYO a penknife?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No. I don't even know what a penknife is. 

DYO a shotgun?


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

No, but my dad does.

DYO any bath and body works products?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Nope. 

DYO any exercise equipment?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Yes

DYO Any power tools


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes

DYO unremoved wisdom teeth?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No

DYO a toothpick?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

yes!

DYO goldfish?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No

DYO an unused sex toy?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Nope.

DYO an instrument?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

No.


Do you own a flag?


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

Actually, no. 

DYO any scented candles? What scent, if you own any?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes  Blueberry pie is one and then another fruit scented candle I can't pin point exactly. 

DYO any expensive jewelry?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Nope..

DYO A Sewing Machine


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

there's one in the garage but it's not mine

do you own prescription glasses?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I did in primary school, but i never wore them.

Do you own a musical instrument?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, I own three. 

Do you own a journal?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, but it was from a long time ago. 1988-1993.

Do you own an external hard drive?


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

No.

Do you own a garlic press?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No, I don't even know what that is.

DYO a mini christmas tree that changes colors?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes! 

DYO a box fan?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

No, I had to look that one up lol to be sure.

Do you own a car?


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes

Do you own a rooster alarm clock?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

No

Do you own a series of books?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

No

DYO Set of shot glasses


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO some party poppers?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

No

DYO An Ipod


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

No

DYO a set of paint brushes?


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes

Do you own any cat toys?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

No

DYO more than one pair of music headphones?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol yeah, I have quite a collection.

Do you own a coat rack?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes. 

DYO any antiques?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nope

DYO fingernail polish?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Nope

Do you own all the seasons of any TV shows?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Yes

DYO any snack tables


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

You mean like trays? Yes. 

DYO any sheet music?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Yes

DYO Stuffed Animals


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

No. 

DYO a toy from your childhood?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes.

DYO a pair of flip flops?


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

yes, quite a few.

do you own anything older than 100 years?


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Do you own a crocodile?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

No

DYO An electric toothbrush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I own a battery operated one.

DYO an electric razor?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

No.

DYO a pair of prescription lenses?


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes I'm pretty friggin blind

DYO a CD Player


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, in my car.

DYO a remote-control car?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

No

DYO someone's biography?


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

Dying note said:


> No
> 
> DYO someone's biography?


Yes

DYO a lava lamp


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

No 

DYO a horse?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

No

DYO a christmas tree?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

No.

DYO a band poster?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Nope

DYO A Dollhouse


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Nope.

DYO a reusable grocery bag?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Nope

DYO a Snuggie?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Nope.

DYO a chia-pet?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Nope

DYO A Kindle


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*No*
*DYO a jar of pickles?*


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

No

DYO a candle lighter?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Yes

DYO A Rocking Chair


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Nope, only wooden.

DYO a scientific calculator?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Yes, but I don't use it..

DYO Any Band T-Shirts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No 

DYO any colored pencils?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> DYO any colored pencils?


no

Q: DYO a lightsaber?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

No

DYO nail polish?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes

Do you own gun oil?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't even know what that is

DYO chocolate?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

But of course.

Do you own a decent camping tent?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Nope. 

DYO a full length mirror?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Yes actually

DYO A Record Player


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes

DYO a safe?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Nope

DYO A Snow Blower


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Nope

DYO a desktop?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Uhhh Yes. Several in fact 

Do you own a wooden ladle


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.

Do you own a nail gun?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

No

DYO a Backgammon set?


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes 

Do you own a box of oreos?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope. 

DYO a chess set?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes

DYO an apple ipad ?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Nope. 

DYO a digital camera?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

No.

DYO a pair of Maraccas?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

No
DYO a bowling ball?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

No

DYO Canada?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

No..lol 

DYO a suit?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes (though I've only worn it once or twice).

Do you own any autographed sports memorabilia?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

No (well only fraudulent)

DYO a dressing gown?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

No

DYO a deck of playing cards?


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

No

DYO a musical instrument?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I own five-ish

DYO 

A small selection of war timey figurenes, models or an antique can collection?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Nope
.
Do you own a pair of slippers that resemble some sort of animal?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Nope

DYO a pencil sharpener?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Nope, I use mechanical pencils.

Do you own safety goggles/glasses of any kind?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

No, I prefer to live life on the edge.

Do you own a pair of boxing gloves?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No

DYO a whip and chains?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Doh! do i have to give myself away? aah that's a no.

DYO up when u feel you've done something/body wrong?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes

DYO a can or bottle of bug killer spray?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes

DYO anything that starts with the letter 'Q'?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, Q-Tips 

DYO a hole-punch?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

No.

Do you own pogs?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

No. I have a ton of tazos somewhere though, which are kind of similar.

Do you own an analogue clock?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Yup.

DYO a map of Jupiter?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

No.

DYO a boombox?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Retro, no I don't.

Do you own a TV tuner?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

No. 

DYO a papal robe?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

No.

Do you own a cabbage patch doll?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

No.

DYO a trebuchet?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

No. 

DYO a thesaurus?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No.

DYO a bicycle?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

No.

Do you own anything that says "World's Greatest Dad"?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No.

DYO anything that was stolen?


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes T_T

Do you own a lava lamp?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

No.


Do you own any Elvis stuff?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No.

Do you own an ant farm?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

No.

DYO a fish?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

A smoked mackerel that's in the fridge.

Do you own a pogo stick?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Nope. 

DYO a Playstation 3?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No! 

Do you own more than 3 pairs of shoes?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't think so.

DYO a golf kit?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Nope.

DYO a vajayjay bigger than your hand?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sadly, no.

Do you own a parrot?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

No.
Do you own something made of gold?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes

DYO a mouth guard/retainer for your teeth?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No, but I used to. I threw it away like 4 years ago.

DYO high heels?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

No

DYO a shirt that says "I <3 New York"?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No.

Do you own an oven?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

No, it's really more my mums oven.

Do you own/pwn noobs?


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

No.

Do you own a house?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

No.

Do you own a pink shirt?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

No not yet.

Do you own a automobile?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Nope.

Do you own some sort of organic transport?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

What, my legs maybe?

DYO a cosmoscopic microgap?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

No
What is it? Google doesn't know either :?

Do you own world globe?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Afraid I don't...

(It's a secret, that cosmoscopic microgap)

Do you own a garlic bulb?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hell yeah!

Do you own a guitar?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.

DYO a Crayola marker?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

'fraid not.

DYO a Skoda?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No.

Do you own a piggy bank?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Kind of.

DYO a map of your town?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No.

Do you own a Playboy?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

A what?

DYO a pineapple?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No, but I do if pineapple juice counts.

Do you own a jar of peanut butter?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Unfortunately not.

DYO a quarkometer?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I have no idea what that is.

Do you own a pet that's not a dog, cat or fish?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No.

Do you own a stamp collection?


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sort of, but it's not being used.

Do you own a fruit basket?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Nope.

Do you own a Theremin? I wish I did.
*
*


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

nah
do you own skinny jeans?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No way. I hate skinny jeans. 

Do you own punk boots?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

not sure if they're punk lol
do you own a red wig?


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Nope. 

DYO a snuggie?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lol no 

DYO a pet?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, several.

DYO a baseball bat?


----------



## wnt2chng (Dec 21, 2011)

No, Do you own a can openner?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes.

DYO a Swiss Army knife?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

nah
do you own a record player?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nah

DYO a pair of Beats by Dr. Dre?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

No. 

DYO an all black outfit?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Plenty.

DYO blackout curtains?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I think so.
Do you own something with your national flag on it?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, a flag.

DYO a lot of books?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Not really :con, my mom and dad are pretty big readers but all their books are slowly becoming just digital :b

Do you own a whip? :whip


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

lol I don't think so.


Do you own a megaphone?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No,

Do you own an 'I' device? (iPhone, iPod, iPad)


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nope.

Do you own Pokemon cards?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

lol not anymore 

Do you own a Pool table?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nope. 

DYO a backscratcher? lol


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Nope. But my birthdays comin up 

DYO a rolling machine?


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

whats a rolling machine? *googles* oh! no i dont smoke XD

dyo a 2 person chair?!


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

DubnRun said:


> Nope. But my birthdays comin up
> 
> DYO a rolling machine?


:lol I think every post of yours I've seen has had something to do with smoking.

...Nope. Only 3 seaters, that ways I don't have to sit directly next to anyone lol.
Do you own a beanbag?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope, but would love to own one. :yes

DYO a video game console?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yep, a few.

Do you own a sex toy? :b


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Of course! :lol No, not really...Maybe... Nah.

DYO a musical instrument?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No, but my dad owns an acoustic guitar. Hopefully, I'll learn one day. 

DYO a pair of Nikes?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

No.

Do you own an electric toothbrush?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

No

DYO a nose hair trimmer?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes. 

Do you own a briefcase?


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

No. 

Do you own a nintendo 64?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

> Do you own a nintendo 64?


No not anymore

Do you own a mini-fridge for your room ?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Nope.

Do you own any kind of movie memorabilia?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Nope.

DYO a birthday card from 2 or more years ago?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes. I feel bad throwing them away. :|
Do you own any kind of clothing or costumes for a dog or cat?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No way, but unfortunately my sister does for her pet chichuaua. :sus However you spell that.

DYO a scrapbook?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

No I don't but it sounds like it'd be fun. Maybe I'll try it out.

DYO a tye dye shirt that is mostly blue?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope.

DYO a motorcycle?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

> DYO a motorcycle?


No

DYO an vhs tapes ?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

TorLin said:


> No
> 
> DYO an vhs tapes ?


Yes, but nothing to play them in.
DYO a bicycle?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

naw, wish I did, I miss riding a bike, it's been so long

DYO a valuable collection?


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

nope.

DYO a book from the Discworld series?


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

no....

do you own..a car?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

No

Do you own any candles?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No.

DYO a boat?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No, but my dad owns one. :b

DYO a knife?


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah I have a knife. 

Do you own a video game console?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yes.
do you own a bass guitar?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

No

DYO a series of books?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes. Several series'

DYO a series of movies?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

The Evil Dead Trilogy :yay

Do you own a Personalized t shirt?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope.

Do you own a top hat and can I have it if you do?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No I don't, sorry :/

Do you own your own home?


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nope.

Do you own a desktop computer?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah.

Do you own a dishwasher?


----------



## snorts96 (Sep 6, 2011)

yes 
do you own a sewing machine?


----------



## HeyImAnAlien (Jan 30, 2012)

Nope. But my sister does 

Do you own a blue towel?


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

nope.

How about Yugioh cards?


----------



## snorts96 (Sep 6, 2011)

yes yugioh cards are gnarly as hell 
do you own a juicer?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes

Do you own an iphone?


----------



## snorts96 (Sep 6, 2011)

no 
do you own a netflix membership?hmmm?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

No. But I keep hearing about netflix... is it a safe site?

Do you own a pair of wellington boots?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah. 

Do you own a coffee machine?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

No. They're so noisy!

Do you own a cork board?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope!

Do you own any Apple products?


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

Yep a Ipod Shuffle.. Yay..

do you own a car ?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish!

DYO a dog?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope.

Do you own a table tennis table?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes. I also own at table tennis : P

Do you own a monopoly board?


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nope lol 

do you own a dream catcher?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nah 

DYO ramen noodles?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yuk no way! I only eat stuff with nutrition in it.

Dyo...a stuffed animal?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ramen noodles are delicioso! Also, yes I do.

DYO a fur coat?


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Nope

DYO a bong?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope, shame on me. :b

Do you own a blender?


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

I wish.. >:

Do you own a bike?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

No. But plan to soon.

Do you own a Tuxedo ?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

nah lol

DYO a wig?


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I used to! I probably have something in storage, lol. 

Do you own a smartphone?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I own an invisible phone

DYO something embarrassing?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes lol
Do you own Hello Kitty pajamas?


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

I wish!

How about a Transformers poster?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope. 

Do you own a bread maker?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

No. 

Do you own an electric toothbrush?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No

DYO a fan?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes.

Do you own a dog?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Can one truly own another living being? :b Either way, I don't have a dog. :lol

Do you own a magic wand?


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't currently, but I used to! Mom bought me a Harry Potter magic wand for some reason, even though I've never been into the movies or anything, lol. *Shrug*

I bet the person below me owns a scarf! Right right?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

ha, yes, two cute green ones 

DYO a pair of dream shoes?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

DYO a portable CD player?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yes
do you own a car?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes
DYO a bicycle?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

It was stolen recently. 

Do you own a tent?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No

DYO A Subaru Legacy?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope
DYO a foreign car?


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't think so. Its a1992 Geo Prizm. Lol

Dyo a hair straightener? =D


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

not any more.

Do you own a passport?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes.

Do you own a birdhouse?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No.

Do you own a toaster oven?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

No 

Do you own a movie projector?


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Nope!

Do you own a tie?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

no! lol

Do you own ice cream which is unopened in your freezer?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a bread maker?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

No. 

DYO gogo boots?


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

No.

Do you own a phased plasma rifle in the 40 watt range?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

have no idea what that is so no

DYO anything with a giraffe on it?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

DYO a krabby patty?


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Nope :no

DYO anything with a zebra print pattern?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

No

DYO anything made before 1900?


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes , well, sort of, I have a family heirloom violin that was made during the 1870's, and also an old painting that's even more ancient than that

Do you own a pet dog?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

No

DYO a yearbook from grade school?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nope, I never bought any yearbooks at school. 

DYO a messenger bag?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes.

DYO a wall calendar?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

yes

DYO a farm animal as a pet? (pig, lamb, chicken etc?)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope

Do you still own something that plays VHS tapes?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

True

DYO an expensive pair of shoes?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

$70 Low Top Supras

DYO a 100 dollar bill in your wallet right at this moment?


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Hahaha, no, I wish! XD

DYO any 16-bit gaming systems?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

No

DYO a right pinky finger?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, how did you know? :b

Do you own any costumes?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

:yes

DYO either cake or pie in the fridge?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I wouldn't say I own it, but it's definitely there. :b

Do you own an egg cooker?


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes I do. ^o^

Do you own any sort of drum?


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I think we actually might have a small deerskin drum around here. :b

DYO a muffin pan?


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

noo..
I wish I had energy to make muffins though xD
DYO stairs in your home?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Nope.

Do you own more than 3 computers?


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid (Feb 4, 2012)

No...

Do you own any cats??


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope. Wish I did, but we have too many birdies in the house. 

DYO a bird?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

No.

DYO a himalayan salt lamp?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

No.

DYO a pink shirt?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes

DYO camping gear?


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

No, not specifically. :b

DYO a thermos?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ya, I own a flask, but don't use it a lot.

DYO a bean bag chair?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I WISH!
do you own a pair of red slippers?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No, only black ones. :b

Do you own a keytar?


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Does a Rock Band 3 one count?

Do you own a copy of _Skyrim_?


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

No, do you own a lighter?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, to light candles with. XD

Do you own Sly Cooper?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

No

You own all of the Pirates of the Carribbean movies


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

My dad does (apart from the newest one), but ive only watched the first.

Do you own a lightsaber? (Real preferred, but a toy is fine.)


----------



## Beautifully Chaotic (Jan 25, 2012)

LOL no

DYO a pair of binoculars


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, they should be in a box here somewhere. :b

DYO any type of helmet?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

YES, it has horns ;D

Do you own a clock?


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes I do - A clock in a guitar! :clap

Do you own a Vehicle?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No :b
Do you own a teddy bear?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes! One I got for myself from a claw machine, and the other is from my brother and it's a panda. (My name is Shanda so he thought it'd be funny. XD)

Do you own a tea kettle?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes

Do you own a digital camera?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes

Do you own a radio?


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes!

Do you own a bottle of black nail polish?


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

No.

Do you own a carabiner?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I use one as a keyring. :b

Do you own a hot tub?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish

Do you own a unicycle?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

No

Do you own atleast 3 hats?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Only one, sorry. :b

Do you own a sled?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No. 

Do you own tweezers?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes

Do you own a guitar?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

No

Do you own an iPhone?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

No - iPod.

Do you own a house?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Only in The Sims 3, I'm successful in there. :cry

Do you own drums?


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

no

do you own a space heater?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yup.

DYO the key to the universe?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Maybe :um

DYO a DeLorean Time Machine?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

If I do it's going to waste.

DYO A pogostick?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

nope

DYO a Swiss army knife?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

don't think so.
do you own a pair of glasses?


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes.

Do you own a reuseable water bottle?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes

Do you own an iPad?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope. 

Do you own a Mac?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Nope

Do you own a laptop?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

yes

Tubm owns a garlic press?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Nope

Do you own a motorcycle?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No, but ask again in 5-6 months. :b

Do you own a fake beard?


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

nope

do you own your own car ?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No, but ask again in 5-6 months. :b

:lol

Do you own a swimming pool?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

No, would like a hot tub though, and a sauna

DYO "end of the world apocalypse" emergency survival gear? (maybe 2012?)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

no

DYO a keyboard?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO an outdoor heater?


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

IN SOVIET RUSSIA, OUTDOOR HEATER OWNS YOU

I mean...no.

Do you own any alcoholic beverages?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

^ LOL
not old enough to buy them in the states :[
do you own a car?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Duh.
Do you own clothes that don't fint anymore?


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

yes but just a few pieces that are too big.

DYO a coffee grinder?


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

No, cant stand coffee.

DYO a pair of Uggs?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

no

DYO a piece of fruit?


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

No the bleach ate through my fruit of the looms 

DYO blue mittens


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

NO

DYO Blue Kittens?


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Hahaha no

DYO blue shoes?


----------



## Shawdawg94 (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya

DYO a comic book


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes

Do you own a guitar?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

no

DYO your dream bike?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

DYO a complete tv series on dvd or blue ray?


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Nope

DYO a pair of skinny jeans?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yup, sewed a few.

Do you own a box of crayons?


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Probably, somewhere in the pile of art supplies I never use

DYO an iPod touch?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nope, just my phone.

Do you own a pie maker?


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nope

Do you own an android cellphone?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yup.

Do you own any bdsm stuff?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Not I :3

Do you own any red pants?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No
DYO a green shirt?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes

DYO a "Birthday suit"


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

The most beautiful one ever! (haha  Jk)

DYO a my little pony?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, no.

DYO a ouija board? However you spell that.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Nope.

And you spelled it right 

DYO any old video games?


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

I dont  

DYO a car?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope!

DYO a bar of chocolate?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, no.

DYO a pet mouse?


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

No, but I did have a few pet rats some time back. 

Do you own a wristwatch?


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Hell no i live in the 21st century 

DYO a 90s game console?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Not anymore, although I do own 90's game console games.

DYO a DUI?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Noooooooo

Do you own a blood pressure gauge?


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes, I'm an EMT. I have a sphygmomanometer and a stethoscope in my car. 

Do you own a telescope?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

squidlette said:


> Yes, I'm an EMT. I have a *sphygmomanometer* and a stethoscope in my car.


I was going to write that but had no idea how to spell it. 

No telescope.

Do you own a pornographic DVD?


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Not since the internet was invented.

Do you own any season passes to anything? Sports/museums/theaters/symphonies....etc.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Negative.

Do you own a hedge trimmer?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO some dumbells?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes.

DYO a skateboard?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope.

DO you own a water filter?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope, but my parents have one for our swimming pool back at home. Can't consider it my property, though. :b

Do you own steel-toe boots?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Not yet. 

DYO black nail polish?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Noooooooooo

Do you own a barbequer?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I just want to say you guys fricking crack me up.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Cletis said:


> Noooooooooo
> 
> Do you own a barbequer?


Yes.

Do you own a cavity?


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

several


Do you own dentures?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

No

Do you own weights? (dumbells)


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

No

DYO a pair of really (and I mean really) nice socks?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

No. Just plain white ones.

Do you own a VHS tape?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, way too many. 

Do you own a USB thumb drive?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a hiking kit?


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Fairydust said:


> No.
> 
> DYO a hiking kit?


No, I should though.

DYO, designer handbags?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO sword?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

No..
DYO DSLR camera?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

No 

Do you own a credit card?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

^ I don't have neither, No
DYO insurance?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

no

DYO any toys or stuffed animals from when you were little?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a computer game from when you were a child that still works?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

I think so...

DYO a box of animal crackers?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

No
DYO any angry birds stuff


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No.

DYO a harmonica?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Err thats a car right?... No

DYO a lint-remover?


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Not myself personally, but my mom does and I use it lol.

DYO high end designer shoes?


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> Err thats a car right?... No
> 
> DYO a lint-remover?


Sega isn't a car. It's a video game console system lol.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

thegoodtimes said:


> Not myself personally, but my mom does and I use it lol.
> 
> DYO high end designer shoes?


No.

Do you own a themed candle that isn't really meant to be lit?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a sad CD mix of embarrassing songs?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No. 

DYO handcuffs?


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

no

DYO a PSP?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

no

DYO a coupon which you were so excited to use but it has expired, because coupons are retarded in that they only give you 3 days to use them from the day in which you received it in the mail?


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

NO i don't believe in coupons.

DYO an antidote for how people are?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, I have two fists.

DYO a birthday suit?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes 

Do you own a jar of pickles?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nope, I hate pickles. 

DYO fishnets?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I wish, they're sexy.

DYO a stapler?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

yes

DYO something worth over $1,000?


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, my car

DYO a weapon?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No

DYO A car with 100,000+ miles on it?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

No.

DYO a journal?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope!

DYO a graphing calculator?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm guessing my computer doesn't count so no

DYO a Playstation Vita?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No,

DYO a toilet smaller than you a**?


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

no 

DYO a pair of green pants?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

no

DYO and DUI's / DWI's?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nopety nope.

DYO a pair of sunglasses?


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

yes.
DYO a telescope?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Nope.

DYO more than 3 video-game consoles?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

No.

DYO a Swiss army knife?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

no

DYO a coloring book?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes
do own way to many clothes hangers


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

no

DYO a box of crayons?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

No.

Do you own a bug out bag?


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes

DYO a spider?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

No

DYO a yellow umbrella?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No

DYO a bloody knife?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

yes, cut myself while cooking the other day.

DYO a zombie survival kit?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Does a bug out bag count?

Do you own rock climbing gear?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Nah,

Do you own a Walkman?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

No. A discman XD

Do you own a Snuggie?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope!

Do you own a Rubik's Cube?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No. :teeth

DYO a black cat?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yup! :b

DYO a deep fryer?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Tentative said:


> Yup! :b
> 
> DYO a deep fryer?


awww man, if I did.... I would put everything in it. Even Salad.

DYO a piece of the moon?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No, I do not. 

DYO a piece of food stuck in your teeth?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

No

DYO a daddy long leg spider somewhere in your room?


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

aww how cute lol yes! I own that spider. he is mine. :3

DYO a car of your own?


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

flykiwi said:


> aww how cute lol yes! I own that spider. he is mine. :3
> 
> DYO a car of your own?


Negative.

DYO any gaming system?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nope never was able to afford one

DYO something over 100 years old?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a game from your childhood that still works?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nope.

DYO a record collection?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No

DYO any fruit in your kitchen at the moment?


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes.

Do you own an exotic pet?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope!

Do you own a motorcycle?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Nope

Do you own a NES ?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

A newer version of it, yes.

DYO a landline phone, but rarely use it?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No

Do You Own an entire collection of clothes, that no longer fit?


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

No.

Do you own a fake Hawaiian lei?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

nope

Do you own a plastic dinosaur?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

No.

Do you own a broken radio?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope.

Do you own a black mug?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

No.

Do you own a guitar?


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes.

Do you own a piggy bank?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

No.

Do you own a shotgun?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Hell, no. Firearms are prohibited here (thank God).

Do you own a stuffed kangaroo?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No, but I wish I did

DYO something deadly?


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

No, I used to as a kid they were so much fun 

Do you own a playstation vita?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope

Do you own a Rubik cube.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I think so but its lost somewhere, I never completed it though lol.

Do you own an ipod?


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

A couple of em

Do you own a vehicle?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Not my own. :b

DYO a horror movie collection?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

No. I watch them on Pay-per-view.

Do you own a deck of nude playing cards?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No. I'm as prudish as a nun. Do you own (It's strange how almost everyone types 'do you own' instead of 'DYO', in contrast to the 'the person below me' thread where everyone types 'TPBM'. Sorry for this irrelevant observation.) a food item that's at least two months over date?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Fukk yeah! I got tons of age old instant ramen!

Do you own a FLESHLIGHT!?!?!? I have seen the commercials for them, but never seen anyone admit they got one!!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Fukk yeah! I got tons of age old instant ramen!
> 
> Do you own a FLESHLIGHT!?!?!? I have seen the commercials for them, but never seen anyone admit they got one!!!


No. :um

DYO a lock of someone's hair?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

^Does my own count?

DYO something made before the 19th century?



Daniel C said:


> No. I'm as prudish as a nun.


If nuns are really that prudish, I wonder why there are so many dirty nun jokes floating around. :lol


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> If nuns are really that prudish, I wonder why there are so many dirty nun jokes floating around. :lol


So you catched my hint, haha. 

I own some sea shells, if that counts. Otherwise I don't think so, though there is this painting I got from my grandparents that I'm not entirely sure of. I think it's a recent work in classical style though.

Do you own a poster of the periodic system?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

No.

Do you own a Mac?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Nope.

Do you own any sports memorabilia?



Daniel C said:


> So you catched my hint, haha.
> 
> I own some sea shells, if that counts. Otherwise I don't think so, though there is this painting I got from my grandparents that I'm not entirely sure of. I think it's a recent work in classical style though.


An antique painting - that's really cool! Might even be an undiscovered work by an old master. :cig


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

LOL noope I cant stand sports.

Do you own.. A sledge?


----------



## AlphaSix (Jul 20, 2012)

a what? no...

Do you own a human?


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

nope

do you own a monkey?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

no.

do you own a baseball bat?


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

yes.

do you own peanut butter?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Its old and I should probably throw it away.

DYO a car with 100,000+ miles on it?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No I don't even have a car!

DYO over 10 pairs of shorts?


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> No I don't even have a car!
> 
> DYO over 10 pairs of shorts?


 no just 3 :]

DYO a hair straightener?


----------



## Kchloee (Jul 21, 2012)

yes. several

Do you have a dog?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes, well it's mums

Do you own a uniform?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No.

Do you own a watch designed in Denmark?


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

No.

Do you own a mobile?


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes.
Do you own any graphic novels?


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

No.

Do you own a vinyl record?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

no.


do you own a bladder that won't stop peeing?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

At the moment: yes. I don't no why this is. Maybe I have a bladder infection. 
Do you own a fifty cent euro coin?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Actually... yes, I do.

DYO any rare US currency?


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Nope. 

Do you own a beard?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Kinda. Goatee count?


DYO old pairs of underwear that really should be thrown away, but you just wont?


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Nope.

Do you own an old game system?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I still have my original Game Boy.

Do you own Anchorman?


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

As in the movie? Nope 

Do you own a car?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Yup.


Do you own a sex swing?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No! :b 

Do you own a world globe?


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes. 

Do you own more than one piece of the same style of clothing, in different colors?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes.

DYO a wallet, but never to rarely have actual cash in it?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

no 

do you have a switchblade?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No. 

DYO some hair dye?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, I have hair gel that I never use. But not dye.

DYO that though?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No. lol

DYO more than one pair of headphones?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Yes I own 2 pair, used to own 3 pair but they broke.

DYO a mac


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

and cheese, yes.

DYO a book of old jokes?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Nope. 

Do you own a neon green icecream maker?


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

No 

Do you own a bong?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No, but I once ate a Blintz.

DYO any Austin Powers movies?


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Yes all of them,

Do you own a jar of applesauce?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No but I sure do love me some applesauce. 

DYO a skeleton in your closet? :um


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ha nope!

Do you own any Pokemon games?


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

yes everything from the Special Pikachu edition to Emerald

Do you own a tractor?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No, but I want to. Sure would make cutting my moms grass easier.

DYO any copyrights?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

DYO a big screen tv?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I do but not a modern one lol 


Do you own a gun?


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

Nope. 
Do you own a sword?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nope

DYO a DVD collection of your favorite TV show?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah. 'Sherlock', to be precise. 

Do you own a glow in the dark Jesus?


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

No, but my grandma used to have a glow in the dark Mary xD

Do you own a Hello Kitty plushie?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Y..I mean, no :um

DYO a time machine?


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

No

Do you own any skulls? (besides the one that sits atop yer neck)


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

No, but I wish to. (Wut? I like skulls )

Do you own a stuffed deer head?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Nope and never.

DYO an iPhone 5?


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

Nope.
Do you own an electric massager?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Nah 

DYO an animatronic velociraptor?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Nope

DYO a fleshlight?


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Nope... Helluva question... 

Do you own a futon?


----------



## OriginalUserName (Mar 4, 2012)

mdiada said:


> Nope
> 
> DYO a fleshlight?


WTF lol Would it not be super creepy for a guy to own one of them?

Anyway no. Do you own a photo album (prints not digital)?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

No.

Do you own Kinect for XBox?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No, I don't have a kinnect , but I have an Xbox.

Do you own a guitar?


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

No. 

Do you own a pet?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Never had one.

Do you own a bicycle?


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes

Do you own a skateboard?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I do, but I haven't used it since I was like 10. 

Do you own an American flag?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Nope.

Do you own a criminal record?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No way, I'm a good girl

DYO your own home?


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

No, unless you count renting an apartment. >.>

Do you own a Nintendo Wii?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

nope

DYO something illegal?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

No, but I wish I had..

DYO anything that has Union Jack on it?


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

No, but I used to watch Dukes Of Hazard when I was a kid...

DYO any nootropics? :sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't know what that is..

Do you own a HF radio?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

don't even know what that is.

DYO multiple YouTube channels?


----------



## targetbuddy (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, but just because I switched emails.

Do you own more than 3 pairs of shoes?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes.

Do you own a carrot 3 celerys


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Uhm... I don't think so.

Do you own an extremely gory horror movie?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have many

Do you own a puppy?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Nope. Don't even have a YouTube account.
So you own a shotgun?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Nah

DYO a giant rabbit named Harvey?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No..

DYO something from a past boyfriend/girlfriend?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Nope, I've never had a bf.

DYO a ZYO?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No, I've never had one. 
Edit: What on earth is a ZYO? Google tells me it's a Zion Youth Organisation, but for some reason that doesn't really seem to fit.

Do you own a souvenir from Venice?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I liked the way it sounded. And that was, ZYO comics.

Yes probably.

DYO anthing that a rapper might have?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a black and white poster of a famous person?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No, but I'd like to have one of John Stuart Mill. I can't find one though.

Do you own a jigsaw puzzle of at least 500 pieces?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know

DYO something embarrassing?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Probably

Do you own any red hot chili pepper music


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

YES.

DYO any Doris Day music?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No. Who is Doris Day?

DYO a book written by one of the Depressed Russians?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Daniel C said:


> No. Who is Doris Day?


^ :shock She's a wonderful American singer and actress from the 40s, 50s and 60s.

DYO any music by Rumer?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

No. Never heard of Rumer

Do u own any music by Andrew bird


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

Nope, never heard of him

Do you own a rabbit?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No. 

Do you own a car?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Nope. I don't even own a driver's license. 

Do you own a spiked collar?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Nope:

Do you own a soccer ball?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Yes.

Do you own a sparkly lamp?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I do not know what that is so no.

Do you own a portrait of President Reagan and hang it in your dinning room?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No.

Do you own the complete works of William Shakespeare?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't own any

DYO something you stole?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO anything you picked up on your way home when drunk?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Never been drunk.

DYO deepful thoughts of science?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Only when I watch Bill Nye the Science Guy.

Do you own a spaceship?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, but please don't tell anyone.

Do you own this two-euro coin?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Nope.

Do you own an avocado tree? :lol


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

no

DYO something in alphabetical order?


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes, a dictionary...


DYO any rainbow colored socks? :blank


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

No.

DYO a futon?


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

No i wish  haha

Do you own any Disney movies?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Yeah! All of the classics, at least. 

DYO a guitar?


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

No I am musically declined LOL.

Do you own any of the Harry Potter novels?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No

DYO and DUI's?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No.

Do you own a Guam United States Quater?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a land-line phone?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes I think so

Do you own a red blanket


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No

Do you own scarab?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

No.

Do you own a cardboard box full of baseball cards


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes!

Do you own an electric toothbrush?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes.

Do You own cinnamon dental floss


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

no

DYO a dinosaur?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, for sure. I should have one to protect my house.

DYO a military jacket?


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

No.

Do you own a scooter?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes. 

DYO a ginger?


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorta, I own some ginger root...


DYO a heating pad?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Nope...

Do You Own at least 3 different shades of lipstick.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

No. I don't own any lipsticks at all :b

Do you own a Kindle?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

HELL NO!!! 

I have a Nook though 

DYO a sense of humor?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I do

DYO money from another country?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, I own exactly seven English pence. And a lot of euros from other countries of course, but I don't think that counts.

DYO a world Atlas?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

No.  
That would be cool, though, yes it would.

DYO maps and hav them taped up on your wall?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I have one old Mexico map that was given by natgeo from 80s probably, it used to be taped until last year.

DYO any original chopsticks from Japan?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

No.

Do you own a credit card?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No man... That would be very unlike me.

DYO a Spanish-English dictionary? (An English-Spanish dictionary counts as well.)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

No, but I do own an English-French dictionary - close

DYO a portrait of Colonel Gadaffi? Like this one?


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

No I don't.
Do you own tight skinny jeans?


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

No I hate jeans. 

Do you own an external hard drive?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz sorry what? NO

DYO one of those mule drawn carriages you see in like Romania and places like that?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

no..

DYO a mini fridge in your room?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No

Do you own a letter from a famous person?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No

DYO something really valuable?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes - I own a letter from former Prime Minister Tony Blair (also a letter from a famous person)

DYO a slave?


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

No. 


DYO a space heater?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No.

Do you own a submarine?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Sure. I keep it in the ditch behind our house. It comes in handy during neighbour conflicts.

DYO Google, Inc.?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

By way of an index fund I'm sure I do.

Do you own a can of soup?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Whenever I want.

DYO everything you wanted when you were a kid?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No 

DYO a rare edition of a book?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have a holy bible that is holey with bullet holes -- I suspect few have that. Does that qualify?

Do you own any gold coins?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, I own a gold-plated Roman coin with the god Apollo on it. It is a replica (of course), and only worth around $10.

DYO a candelabra?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

nope

DYO a record collection?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

No but a CD collection.

Do you own your rights?


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

damn right I do! 

Do you *own* a deadmau5 album? physical or digital?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No

DYO a chainsaw?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes.:boogie

Do you own 50 shades of gray?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

Do you own a bread box?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, it looks like this. 










Do you own a book written in French?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes.

Do you own a pink blanket?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No. 

Do you own a gun?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Not me, no, but someone I live with does.

Do you own all seven Harry Potter books?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No, but I own all 7 harry potter movies... I think


DYO any ideas for another question?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, in fact I do 

DYO medals or a cup?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes. 

DYO any fans?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I did when I was in high school, but I don't believe I do any longer. 

Do you own a blue tie?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Yep.

DYO seven dollars and fifty cents and a dr pepper and a ham sandwich


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh my.. I have none! 

DYO 32 teeth?


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Nope, I have 33...one of my baby teeth are missing the adult tooth under it(so I still have it), and i have a 5th wisdom tooth.

do you own any instruments?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I own an acoustic guitar, two electrics guitars and a bass guitar.

Do you own a Obama bumper sticker?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Nope! 

DYO a Wartenberg wheel?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't know what that is so no

Do you own a collectible action figure still in its original packaging?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

In its package? No.

DYSO your first telephone?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO own a toy from your childhood which ran on tracks?


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

Hot Wheels beat that!  It's gotta be somewhere in the basement storage room

Do you own a cat or a dog? What's his/her name?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Its a secret.

DYO anything that reminds you of your Kindergarten?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

You bet! I still have my book full of kindergarten memories and pics. Always fun to look at.

DYO a yearbook from all the years of school you have been at?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

No. I had two year books but I threw them away when I moved house. Too many bad memories.

Do you own... a lava lamp?


----------



## pointlesslife (Oct 23, 2012)

I did once but not anymore 

do you own a coffee maker?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes, but I never use it.

Do you own a popcorn machine?


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes, and it's the best because I eat way, way too much popcorn. 

Do you own a pair of black boots?


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

A few ^_^

Do you own a walkie talkie?


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Nope

Do you own a gun?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Nope, though I'm looking into getting a licence.

Do you own a thermometer?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No

Do you own a remote control that turns itself invisible every once in awhile?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes. It sometimes disappears and I spend hours looking for it.

Do you own a Nintendo 64?


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I used to years ago. 

Do you own any vinyl records?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

no

DYO something from someone who used to be your best friend?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes. 

Do you own any VHS tapes?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! Hundreds of them. And my VHS player only works half the time.

DYO any blue-ray disc's, but no blue-ray player?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha, false I have a blue-ray player.

DYO any Bollywood movies?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No, I'm not really into the Bollywood scene.

Do you own a map of Barcelona?


----------



## Stephie (Nov 3, 2012)

Nope

Do you own a ninja star?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

No

Do you own Stephie (above)?


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

No lol









Do you own an xbox 360 (or PS3) ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Ps3.

Do you own fingered socks?


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

No.

Do you own a car?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yea

Do you own some flip flops?


----------



## Stephie (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes a Honda Civic

Do you own a Pool Table?


----------



## Stephie (Nov 3, 2012)

OOps, I screwed it up.

How do I edit my post?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ it's funnier not to tell you! :lol
OK just click 'Quote' then 'delete post', then click the 'delete post' button...

False.

Do you own a tiger?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

False

Do you own a cat?


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

nope

.. hey this isn't the true or false thread :sus :teeth

do you own a bike?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Hahaha Oops I messed up.

Yes

Do you own a dog?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah.

Do you own a planet? (As time goes by my mind goes away)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

No, I wish, I would own Saturn because it has a ring around it...

Do you own a lava lamp?


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

no

Do you own an iphone?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Nope im way behind on tech stuff lol

Do you own a skateboard?


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

YES. 

Do you own a scooter?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

nope, wish I did.

Do you own any musical instruments?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

No

Do you own a gerbil?


----------



## Jellie (Jun 6, 2012)

No.

Do you own a xbox?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

hell no

Do u own a bible?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No, I'm a pagan.

Do you own a photograph of your grandfather?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Of course.

DYO a photo of my grandfather?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure, isn't he the one with the big nose and wonky eye.

DYO a functioning brain ?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, that is, correct. I own, a, functioning, brain.

DYO a strong enough sense of humor to understand my sarcasim just then?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Very much yes.

D.Y.O. green bublegum?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

No, I'm against spurious gums.

DYO a red sweatshirt?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I own a red T-shirt

DYO a brilliant mind


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes I do, but I usually keep my intelligence hidden because people don't expect it from me and it weirds them out..

DYO naughty underwear


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Indeed I do, in various colors and styles.

DYO a bicycle?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No I don't.
DYO a guitar?


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, a Tagima Left handed.

DYO a pair of Maracas ?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Nope, but I have jambes and bongos.

DYO dust bunnies under your bed?


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes! 
DYO a samurai sword?


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Nope.

DYO anything more than 50 years old?


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, and audio magazine from late 50's I used to be obsessed with Audio enginnering

DYO a soul right now ?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes I'm very soulful

DYO a sense of humour ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope never have had one.

DYO a pet.


----------



## Jellie (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, I have 5 cats.

Do you own binoculars?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes

DYO a green shirt?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

yep

Do you have have a million dollars?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well... not yet I don't.


DYO a vehicle older than 20 years?


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

Nope, do you own a bong?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hell no!!

DYO a boat? (a real one, not a toy!)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a stack of porn mags from last year?


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

I wish. A Simon Phillips or Neil Peart drum kit wouldnt be bad...

DYO athlete's foot ?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

No

Do you own a woodwind instrument?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Njeet.

DYO a house on wheels?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No

DYO a globe?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO a globe drinks cabinet?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nein

DYO a dangerous weapon?


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

No, I guess...

DYO a NES Console ?


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

No.

DYO a walkman?


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

No...

Do you own something that is considered to be antique?


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

I have a fossil of a fish, it's supposed to be hundreds of millions of years old.

DYO a record player?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

no

DYO something with zebra print on it?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, as a child I used to adore zebras so everyone always gave me things with zebra prints on them. I.a. notebooks, mouse pads, etuis, duvets... I still use most of these items. 
(/random information)

Do you own an Eiffel Tower souvenir?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

DYO any memorabilia or souvenirs from a TV programme?


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, Thundercats and Rambo 80's cartoon

DYO a platonic love ?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I have no idea what that is :teeth.

DYO a tiger suit?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No!!

DYO a video recorder that still works?


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah ! Still have some gems that I need to convert to DVD 

DYO a Stevie Wonder record ?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

No
Do you own any original artwork?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah, by some South African students who sell their artwork door to door every year, we thought we'd buy one to help them pay for the rent at the youth hostel...

Do you own a shoe rack?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh cool. No... I could never see the point. :con

Do you own a jewelery box?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No.

Do you own a bow and arrow?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No

Do you own a controversial movie?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

South Park Bigger Longer and Uncut? lol


DYO something you'd be caught dead with if someone found out?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm. No. 

DYO a Nintendo sweatshirt?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nein.

Do u own the ability to dance gangnam style?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Ja. 

DYO any abilities that sometimes make you cool?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

kinda...

DYO something you shouldn't have?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL, yes. And more than 1 "something".

Is you family very religious?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Fortunately, no.

How do you feel right now? (ah I always mix the threads)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

confused as that is not a 'do you own' kind of question


DYO a green triangle?


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

No.

Do you own a Rubik's Cube?


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, and I can solve it.

DYO a musical instrument?


----------



## SteveD210 (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes a piano and a acoustic guitar. 

Do you own an inflatable chair?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

When I was like, 11 but not now

DYO a shopping bag from your favorite clothing store?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes. 

Do you own a film starring Brad Pitt?


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Yep, Fight Club.

Do you own a trampoline?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No...those were fun.

Do you own a big tv?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah it's massive 

Do you own a portrait of Ann Widdecombe?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Of course, it gives me luck.










Do you own a trenchcoat?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Do you own a secret weapon ?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

No, unfortunately

Do you own a clothes' airer?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Uhhhhhhh I have no idea......

Do u own a car that can fly and make its own coffee?Don't lie!I know where u live!


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Let me see... no 

Do you own a machete?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No

DYO something your best friend wants back?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Do you own a sense of humour ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

People say I do. I feel I do too.

Do you own an irrational number stuck in your head?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Do you own a tennis racket?


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes

Do you own a cellphone?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Yes sir

Do you own a N64?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

nope, no video game systems here


DYO a time capsule?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> nope, no video game systems here
> 
> DYO a time capsule?


No. DYO a bat'leth?


----------



## DrumToYourBeat (Jan 22, 2013)

I totally do own a bat'leth!

Do you own a lava lamp?


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

I own a few, actually. Of course, they're all hiding in my basement somewhere...

Do you own an inflatable water slide?


----------



## bleedlikeme (Jan 21, 2013)

indigoXdaisy said:


> I own a few, actually. Of course, they're all hiding in my basement somewhere...
> 
> Do you own an inflatable water slide?


no. 
do you own a cat?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Hell no, do you own the launch keys to the worlds thermonuke stockpile?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

no....

DYO a shark tooth?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Im pretty sure i have one in the house somewhere, i dont think its mine though. 

Do you own one of those plates with the blue Asian floral designs on it? 
Every house seems to have at least one at randoms, dont feel left out if you dont though cos people dont really care about such superficial things.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

I do (also a mug, bowl etc.)
Do you own, a lucky pair of socks :3?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Negative

Do you own a sword?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hattori Hanzo.

DYO a brain?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No I lent it out years ago and never got it back. :b

Do you own colored computer paper?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No

DYO a wooden lacrosse stick?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nope. But I do have a wooden sword (I know; very different).

Do you own any TV shows on DVD?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No I only own ps3 games and CDs 

Do you own a red hat


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

yes

do you own purple socks?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Do you own a set of dumbbells?


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

No 

Do you own a fluffy pillow?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No.

Do you own a pendulum?


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

*NO*

Do you own a VW Corrado VR6?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Nada.


Do you own a gun ?


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Hell no, never will.

Do you own a dog?


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes. 

Do you own leopard-print clothing?


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes 

Do you own the harry potter books


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No.

Do you own Converse ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own an artificial Christmas tree?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

no.

Do you own a fish tank ?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No.

Do you own a lucky charm?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No 
Do you own your actions


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Most of the time. I'm bad at lying anyways and I always leave a trail of crumbs from the cookie jar.

Do you own an unconventional pet?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I've owned things like scorpions, reptiles, amphibians, oddball species of fish, and crustaceans in the past. Not as much into exotic pet keeping anymore.

Do you own jewelry?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

No.
Do you own a Chromebook?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes I do. :yes

Do You Own A Sports Car?


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

Not anymore.

Do you own a Blackberry?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

2 old ones some where . So yes 

Do you own an exercise clothes hanger . Like a tread mill or a weight bench


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

no

do you own an old nokia (like the 3310)?


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

No.

Do you still own an old Nintendo 64?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

You bet your *** I do.

Do you own and occasionally use a flask?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, sir. Have 2.

Do you own a butter dish ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not sure. Wouldn't be surprised. If we do, we don't use it.

Do you own a tent?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

No

Do you own a gun?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, I only own a compound bow and throwing knives.

Do you own a car?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Not yet.

Do you own binoculars?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own any comics?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, only one.

Do you own a diamond?


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

No

Do you own a watch.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes but I never wear it,

Do you own your thoughts...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yep :3

Do u
You own a ps3?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes.

Do you own a PS Vita?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No

Do you own the complete works of William Shakespeare?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No.

Do you own anything made of gold?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, but they were things I found. I used to metal detect some. The ring I found metal detecting was only gold plated. Actually turned it into the police first but no one claimed it so I eventually got it. Another gold ring I found in a snow bank.

Do you own a bike?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, and it's my favourite way of transportation 

Do you own a coin collection?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, but not a very serious one. Mostly just wheat pennies and foreign currency I've found in change, etc. Used to hunt for wheat pennies in penny rolls some.

Do you own a raincoat?


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

No, I want one though.

Do you own a bookshelf?


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

I do!

Do you own a basketball?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes.

Do you own a shoulder bag?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes ^^

Do you own a Nose Ring?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

no

Do you own a pair of handcuffs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, rope will get the job done 

Do you own a hunting bow?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

No

Do you own a pet rat?


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

No. 

Do you own a video game console?


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

nope. 

Do you own a website?


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes.

Do you own a telescope?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope, I had one in past no clue what the hell happened to it though.

Do you own a cat?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My girlfriend says her cat is both of ours, so I guess I do lol He sure doesn't like me as much though. He's an orange tabby who is almost 3.

Do you own an antique item?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No, I don't think so.

Do you own the book "Guinness World Records 2014?"


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No 

Do you own a pair of pink socks


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

No. Only blacks and greys. Wish I had a pink. I should get one. Suddenly feel like it. Hehe

Do u own a white handkerchief?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

no

Do you own a bunny rabbit?


----------



## carclub36 (Apr 20, 2014)

No

Do you own a smart watch


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

No 

Do you own a red lipstick?


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

No, no lipstick. I have a red pen on my desk though.

Do you own a pop rivet gun?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes a few of them 

Do you own any gold .


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, I have like, 3 grams of it, lol

Do you own a grandfather clock?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

No. But I once took a photo with it in someones house^^ It was the my 1st time seeing one^^

Do you own a box of tissues?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own a ferret?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

No 

do u own an Iphone


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes, but it just cracked and I have to get it fixed *sigh
-its been through a lot

Do you own a DSLR camera?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

No

Do you own a pen that does not write?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, I should go through all my pens and throw some away. One of my pens that doesn't write is a wooden snake though.

Do you own a pet bird?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope. Something like a parrot would be cool though 

Do you own an electric toothbrush?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No.

Do you own an oven ?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes. But I know only to heat things in the oven. Hehe

Do you own a plastic fork?


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

No. Forks and fork-shaped objects are tools of the DEVIL!


Do you own any My Little Pony toys or collectibles?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nope, was never into that

Do you own... a collectable soda bottle/can?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I doubt it

Do you own a honda


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No, I wish. Could use a newer car.

Do you own a brand new used car?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes well 6 months old now and is used 

Do you own a ps1 or 2 still


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes PS2 is the last game system I bought. I still have my PS1 as well. Don't really play them anymore.

Do you own a lantern? It can be the battery types


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own Trading Cards?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

no

Do you own a collector's item? (that you know of  )


----------



## Aife (Apr 18, 2012)

Not that I can think of. Maybe some AG dolls.

Do you own a backyard?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No  

Do you own dumbbells?


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes I do. But I don't use them because I'm too lazy.

Do you own any sex toys?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope. If I need any, I'll make some myself 

Do you own a helmet?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes for motorcycle hi-jinx
do you own a telescope..?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No, too expensive :/ Would be really cool to own one though.

Do you own a magnifying glass?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes. I have seen it somewhere in my house but nobody uses it. Hehe

Do you own a statue of a woman?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh 
Do you own a HD tv?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I actually do! xD

Do you own a pet?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a orange tabby cat named Peach. Used to have a lot more pets in the past.

Do you own a blender?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I do and I use it all the time, today I blended some pumpkin seeds and coconut oil to make some pumpkin seed butter, of course I can't eat that so I dumped it in the garbage but it was a lot of fun.

Do you own a supplement collection.


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes.

Do you own an air purifier?


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

Whoops, posted to late. No to the last one.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes! Do you own anything with all 7 colors of the rainbow?


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

I probably do? Nothing comes to mind off the top of my head, though.

Do you own any house plants?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

yes, although they belong to the "house" more than to me directly. xD

do you own two copies of the same book?


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

Yep, a heap of textbooks and aircraft manuals from college, my hubby and I had the same major.

Do you own anything bought from an antique store?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Probably, though I don't know exactly what, but since I live with my mom it wouldn't be hard to find.

Do you own a literature classic NOT originally written in English?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes I've got loads, how about L'Assommoir by Emile Zola or Notes From Underground by Dostoyevsky?

Do you own any kind of transportation other than a car, motorcycle, bicycle, skates or skateboard?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

hmmmm . hmmmm YES.

I own a pogo stick.

It (the pogo stick) was purchased from Argos, NorthField a few years ago and it is pink.
There are some stickers on it and it is "made in Korea"


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Since the person above didn't ask a question, I'll do it 

(Answering the question: no, I don't)

Do you own a pair of doc martens?


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Nope...

Do you own a pocket watch?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No, I use my phone to check time.

Do you own a photo without any people in it?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

several!

do you own a wedding dress?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

notbethmarch said:


> several!
> 
> do you own a wedding dress?


No.

Do you own a blue-eyed, orange and green newt with 8 toes on each foot?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Ooh, I wish!

Do you own any stained glass?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

nope.

do you own anything with sapphires on it?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

No '.'

Do you own a Google Glass?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

no

do you own socks with some sort of animal on them?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes

Do you own a microwave?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No.

Do you own Dell ?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No it went into the bin last week .

Do you own a key you don't know what it is for


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Thankfully, no.

do you own a pair of pointe shoes?


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

not even gonna try to act like I know what those are, no. 

Do you own any postcards sent from another person?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nope.

Do you own a Nokia 3310?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Not me personally, but one in the household

Do you own a fork larger than 12.3cm? (check all your forks)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nop 

Do you own any orange clothes?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

no.

... some costume jewellery ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Not rly lol unless u count wristbands? I sometimes match those to my outfits lol 

Do you own a nintendo wii


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No.

Do you own a kebab shop?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

nope.

do you own a driver's license?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes and it is a chauffeurs. Was required for my past auto parts delivery job.

Do you own any power tools?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope.

Do you own a video game you haven't played in the last 5 years?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes. (My graphics card wasn't good enough when I bought it).
*
Do you own a one-eyed, one-horned, flying purple people eater?

*


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I might have one lying around the house somewhere. Wait, I'll check...nope, I was mistaken. It has two horns.

Do you own a German dictionary?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes it's called google .every one does 

Do you own a leopard print item of clothing . He he


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

yep, although it's not ALL leopard print.

do you own an autographed book?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes !
*From Art Buckwald the author. *
( You Can Fool All of the People All of the Time )

He signed it for me in Tyson's Mall in northern Virginia.
( He was a nasty old guy at the time - sneered and snarled at me ).
*
Do You Own a real record LP?*
( Those big black plastic flat round disks with grooves in them that you could play music from for all of you youngsters here. LOL ) :haha


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I know what an LP is, HAHAHAHAH (thank goodness xD).
and sadly I don't own one ):

do you own a copy of the Quran?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

No.

do you own a tripod?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No.

Do you own a slave?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

No, LOL.

Do you own any Israeli shekels?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No.

Do you own and Hong Kong dollars ?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes I Do ! ( oops - i am referring to the shekels. The fellow above me sneaked in real fast before me - LOL ).

One !
( My old high school girl friend is Jewish and has been living in Israel ).

No. No Hong Kong dollars.

*Do you own..... a VHS tape player?*


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I wish! Do you own a pair of Vans?

Ps: it's SO cool that you actually have shekels! *-*


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

No. 

Do you own a Tin Whistle?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No, sir.

Do you own Japanese yen ?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

No o. O

Do you own skyrim?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

No. 

Do you own a neck pillow?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No.

Do you own a miniature train?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No never have .

Do you own a Esky .


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No and I'm not sure what an Esky is :con

Do you own a lava lamp?


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Nope. Do you own a slave?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Ally said:


> No and I'm not sure what an Esky is :
> 
> View attachment 44281
> 
> ...


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No, sir - but they DO look very comfy.

Do you own Doc Martens ?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope... o.o

Do you own a lizard?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nope.

Do you own a 4K monitor/TV?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Sadly not.

Do you own a happy goldfish?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Nope.

Do you own a shed?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes 

You own skyrim?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No.

Do you own crayons ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, a lot. I bought them to just play around drawing with and also because they are good for marking stones when you stone carve. It stays on the stone pretty good in water. If you use ink it could absorb more deeply into the stone than you intend to carve.

Do you own any acrylic, oil, or watercolor artist paints?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No.

. . . chop sticks ?


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

No. I always throw them away.

Do you own any vintage comic books?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes i do, few from my job

Own a lenovo laptop?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Negative.

Do you own a golf course which is exclusively used by midgets?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm afraid not

Do you own a keurig?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope.

Do you own a microscope?


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

No I do not.

Have you ever twerked?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes, 8)

Ever eaten raw broccoli?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No I've never eaten raw broccoli, but you haven't asked me if I own something so I'll ask myself, do you own a hot air balloon? 

Of course I don't. What kind of question is that? What a tosser.

Do you own a guitar?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes.. guitar hero :b

Do you own a sports jersey?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

no

do you own a pocket mirror?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No.

Do you own a book with over 800 pages?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes , a few all regulations for work stuff and they are soooo boring . 

Do you own a remote control toy , car / helicopter etc etc


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No, sadly.

Do YOU own a coffee table ?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

No. The writing table is my coffee table^^

Do you own a pet that crawls on the floor?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

no thankfullly xDD

Do you own The Last of Us?


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Im not sure what that is -_- Ahh no I guess. 

Do you own a Car?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

No

Do you own a perfume that you love?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

more than one! 

do you own striped pajamas?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

No, spongebob ones.

Do you own a book that's been made into a movie?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

several! 

do you own a foundation that's too dark for your skin color?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No, don't own foundation of any kind 

Do you own a trophy?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope D: 



Do you own gel?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes I do. it's essential. 

Do you own any kind of skeleton?


----------



## Ian73 (May 11, 2014)

only my own. 

do you own running shoes ?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, Ian.

Do you own boots ?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

No. I hate buying shoes caus I can't decide when I go to a shoe shop. Yesterdays experience was horrible -_-

Do you own a toffee/candy lying around for days in your house that you have seen but ignored to eat/throw it?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope I rarely eat that.



Do you own an mp3?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

no

do you own boot liners?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

The things that go in shoes or car boot liners?.... I think I have neither.

Do you own plastic food?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yep.



Do you own a reptile?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Noo. Although there are many around my house _scaaaaryyy_

Do you own a lock that doesn't have a key to open it?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I don't.

Do you own something you know you have but can't find it anywhere?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, my camera :cry

Do you own a blood pressure machine?


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

No.

Do you own a movie on VHS?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope, I've never played WoW.

Do you own something you got from someone else and didn't like at first but do now?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

yes! my birkenstocks. (they're not really birkenstocks, but they look like them).

do you own any World Cup 2014 gear?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Uhm not a big fan, nope.



Do you own baby powder?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Probably, I'll go check. 








No I won't.






Do you own a Sonic the hedgehog video game?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

No I never played it lol.



Do you own a book about ww2?


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, several, but I don't read much. 

Do you own a VHS player?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

No. I am not sure but I think i have a VHS Cassette...not the player *confused with VHS player/cassette*

Do you own a shoe that is more than 5 years old?


----------



## mirya (May 16, 2014)

-yes! 
-Do you own a satellite DVB?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

I believe so. 

Do you own a wood chipper?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope.

Do you own a corded telephone?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope o.o



Do you own a bibi gun?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

nope.

do you own a student ID?


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

No, not even an old one


Do you own something made in your own country?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes. That was eye opening.

Do you own a sleeping bag?


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

Nope


Do you own a Snuggie?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope..i want to...





Do you own a pink sweater?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, a couple 

Do you own a garden gnome?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

only on hay day.

do you own a beanie?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No.

Do you own a closet or drawer that has nothing in it?


----------



## Weber (Apr 18, 2014)

Own some, not sure if i love it though.

Do you own a bike?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

no

do you own binoculars?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yep.

Do you own a cap?


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

As in hats, no. As in beer caps, why yes! I have a collection.

Do you own a teapot?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No but I'd like one

Do you own an Xbox One?


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

No, but I own an Xbox 


Do you own a jetpack?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I wish 

Do you own a wig?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No way

Do you own a speedo?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ewww nooo



Do you own a walk in closet?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I wish.

do you own any antihistaminic meds?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I do not

Do you own a La-Z-boy chair?


----------



## Life Underneath The Soil (Jun 1, 2014)

Nope.

Do you own a reptile of any kind?


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope.

Do you own a hydrodynamic spatula with port and starboard attachments?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No, just a kick scooter. That's kind of close, right? 

Do you own a blow dryer?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Certainly do

Do you own a Brita Filter?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I had to google that, so no xD

do you own any products from La Roche-Posay?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I do not. I also had to google that :b

Do you own a Wii U?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No, I don't own any version of Wii.

Do you own at least 2 computers?


----------



## Bikescene (Feb 7, 2014)

Nope, maybe next year!

Do you own a Magic Bullet?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nope. 
Do you own a Windows 8 computer?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No, 7

Do you own skinny jeans?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Unfortunately, I do.

Do you own any historical relics?


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

No.

Do you own a typewriter?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I wish!

do you own black bed linen?


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

No, white! 

Do you own a hairy pet?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

(no, and) I wish I owned a fluffy one <3 

do you own a drumset?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope, keyboards 

Do you own a checkbook?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

LoneLioness said:


> no
> 
> Do you own a mac?


counting...

6 of 'em
680040
PowerMacs
G4
intel Pro now
a pad with no use for that, until I need to use my fingers and eyes when iPhone's too baby when ie. in hospital
Never considered any phone until last year.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Do you own a basketball?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No.

Do you own stamps?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yup...all three of them 

Do you own an MP3 player?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope, never had one. My phone does the job nicely 

Do you own ice cream?


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Nope.

Do you own a tablet computer?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes , and I'm beginning to think it owns me due to the amount of time I spend on it lately 

Do you own a torch


----------



## Ahskom (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a blowtorch 

Do you own a messenger bag?


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a torch AND a messenger bag placed right beside me on my bed at this very moment 

Do you own a KITTEN? :blank


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

kittens bite

Do you own any Diamonds?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes I have 4 small diamonds embedded on my gold crucifix.

Do you own a skateboard?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I live skateboards bug I czmt scsyt fir snot

So yyii kwn a ashtray


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope, I don't.

Do you own any posters of a band/artist?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah, one of Christina Aguilera posing nude with a guitar

Do you own an elliptical?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No.

Do you own a screwdriver?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes.

Do you own a microwaveable burrito?


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes

Do you own an easy bake oven?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Nope.

Do you own the truth?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, I'm still looking for it

Do you own an anvil?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope.

Do you own a bath tub?


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes. 

Do you own any 90s boy band cds?


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

no

do you own a dildo


----------



## Paxous (Sep 28, 2013)

loool no

do you own a dog ?


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes

Do you own a cat?


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

no, i dont

do you own perfume/cologne


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Yep, 3 of 'em 

Do you own a dictionary?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Do you own yourself?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I used to, but I've recently been forced to lease myself out to United Utilities.

Do you own a displeasing disposition?


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

No, my disposition is very pleasant actually. 

Do you have any of Michael Jackson's music on your ipod/computer/phone/whatever you use to listen to music?


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes.

Do you own a pet rock?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yup, a poor neglected rock. I also own a ton of rocks for collecting or future carving

Do you own a bookshelf?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes. 

Own a record player?


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

No, who needs that when you have YouTube.

Do you own 2014 world cup soccer memorabilia.?


----------



## CatFiend (Jan 29, 2014)

no, i don't like soccer very much.

Do you own any kung fu movies?


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

No.

Do you own a tomato? :duck


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No 

Do you own a mask?


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes, a horse mask.

Do you own a million dollars?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nope, if only~

Do you own a furry hat?


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

Nooo.

Do you own a three-legged cat?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No but have one with one eye , at some point it almost was a 3 legged cat as it has a massive scar down it's back leg . 

Do you own a turtle neck sweater or jumper or any thing turtle necked


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

No

Do you own an easy bake oven?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No

Do you own rubber boots?


----------



## vanillabeanplease (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes!

Do you own a wax burner?


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

No

Do you own an easy bake oven.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Still no 

Do you own a teddy bear?


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Ally said:


> Still no
> 
> Do you own a teddy bear?


Yes, i have a few.

Do you own an mp3 player/ipod?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope, I use my phone for that 

Do you own an ice bag?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I own a ice machine , does that count I could put the ice into a bag , any type of bag . 

Do you own a white board .


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes, a small one.

Do you own toe socks?


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

No

Do you own an easy bake oven?


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

No...

Do you own a gun?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Got a Nerf gun? And a samurai sword if I really needed to defend myself lol...I don't know why someone got me that...bad idea waiting to happen. 

Do you own a kaleidoscope?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

No. 

Do You Own A Surfboard?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own a kiln?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

No. That would be sweet, though.

Do you own a toilet plunger?

...RRAAGGE: what on earth is an easy bake oven?!


----------



## Bekkah (Mar 26, 2013)

yes , do you own a bird?


----------



## Tombu (Oct 9, 2012)

A bird, I've got a harem!

Do you have something you shouldn't?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Nope, my closet's clean

Do you have mint chocolate chip ice cream in your freezer, ...ca..can I have some..please...?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope, just vanilla.

Do you own a chandelier?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No. 

Do you own a wheat penny?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

had to look that up...no

do you own anything i would be interested in?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Maybe, I have some loose change and some Advil in my pocket, would you like that?

Do you own the plot, this movie I'm watching lacks one.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, I'm plotting lots of things 

Do you own anything starting with the letter "x?"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not that I know of but it could be hiding from me in a box around here somewhere.

Do you own any hand made ceramics items?


----------



## igor1701 (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes, an old chest that dates back to the colonial Times. 
Do you own any Warhammer 40000 models ?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

nope. 

do you own a tape measure?


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

No, but my mom does.

Do you own a black and white tv?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No.

Do you own a board game?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, tons of them

Do you own a set of weights?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No, my dad does though.

Do you own something that's doubled in price since you got it?


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

I do not!

Do you own a lava lamp?


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

I do actually!

Do you own any fluffy pink socks?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

No, maybe when I get older.

Do you own a water dispenser?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No.

Do you own a 10€ bill?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Do not.

Do you own binoculars?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes I do.

Do you own a water boiler?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own an extension ladder?


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes, I do

Do you own a lava lamp?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I wish i did. 


Do you own a flag of your native country?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I do not. 

Do you own a game of monopoly?


----------



## nebulaghost (Feb 18, 2014)

Nope.

Do you own a vinyl player ?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

No

Do you own any activated charcoal?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes I do. Tried some out in our cats litter box, but it got on his feet too much. Used to use it for fish in the distant past but then started preferring just biological and mechanical filtration 

Do you own a multimeter for electricity?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Nada -

Do you own a MacBook Air ?


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

No, never will.

Do you own an inflatable pool?


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

No but I do own one of those pool construction kits with a pvc frame. Got it for my dog but the rascal won't get in it. 

Do you own diving gear of some sort?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Do not.

Do you own any Harry Potter movies on DVD?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No but I'd like to 

Do you own a mason jar?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Not at the moment.

Do you own a Bop It?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Used to.

Do you own a piano?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesh.

Do you own a medal?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I own some piano plastic medals?

Do you own an ice cream maker?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No but I own a frozen yogurt maker :b

Do you own slippers with a cartoon character on them?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No, I don't have any kind of slippers. Cartoon character slippers sound sweet 

Do you own a CD you don't listen to anymore?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Quite a few Japanese artists from a while back. Don't even understand Japanese.

Do you own a fanny pack?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Not anymore.

Do you own a Snuggie?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

With a cheetah print pattern...the box advertised it as red :no

Do you own a Chia Pet?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Aw, I was gonna ask that next lol. But no, I do not.

Do you own a Shake Weight?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Hrmmm...no, don't have. That one I've never heard. 

Do you own a shuriken?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I own 6 or more different stars and some throwing knives. I've only tried them out once or twice with a temporary target made out of 2X4's. The stars are definitely easier to throw than a throwing knife 

Do you own a sword?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No 

Do you own a lightsaber?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

I used to

Do you own a vehicle?


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Yup

Do you own anything Pokémon?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Haha, yes. Cards, games, Halloween costume, and more lol. Childhood. 

Do you own a Tamagotchi?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

No

do you own anything related to egypt


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

No

Do you own a guitar?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No but I own a guitar hero :b

Do you own a model train?


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

No 

Do you own a bicycle


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes, but haven't used it for like 10 years!

Do you own a wireless headphone?


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

No

Do you own a turntable?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No
Do you own a bookshelf?


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes

Do you own a raincoat?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No, i'm short. I would look like a duck wearing one 

Do you own a duck?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No, maybe one day though : )

Do you own a snowboard?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Do you own a helmet?


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes, a baseball helmet

Do you own a ball bat?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Do you own a tent?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No.

Do you own a deck of cards?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I had a blue one, but after reading this post i went to check and couldn't find it. So apparently the answer is
No.

Do you own a multimeter(Ohm+Volt meter)?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

No.

Do you own a sleeping bag?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Do you own a swiss army knife?


----------



## spititout (Sep 7, 2014)

yeh
do u own a dreamcatcher?


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes

Do you own a turtle?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No. 

Do you own a juicer?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not anymore.

Do you own a houseplant?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Not anymore.
> 
> Do you own a houseplant?


Yes, a fern. Which has probably died.

Do you own any candy? If so, what kind?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

dontwaitupforme said:


> Yes, a fern. Which has probably died.
> 
> Do you own any candy? If so, what kind?


Sorry to hear that. Think I've noticed you mention being in the hospital. Hope you get better soon :hug

Had some toxic waste sour candy I brought back from Canada in December. Not sure where it is and if it is still good. Are some chocolate candies I'm sure in the house, but they aren't mine.

Do you own a dictionary?


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes, I still own a dictionary from when I first went to secondary school, Everyone was given one on their first day. 

Do you own a flip knife?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Sorry to hear that. Think I've noticed you mention being in the hospital. Hope you get better soon :hug
> 
> Had some toxic waste sour candy I brought back from Canada in December. Not sure where it is and if it is still good. Are some chocolate candies I'm sure in the house, but they aren't mine.
> 
> Do you own a dictionary?


Thanks :squeeze toxic waste is the dogs bahlls ha


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes

Do you own a soldering iron?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, a cheap one. I wanted to use it to solder together miniature sculptures but had trouble. I'll have to give it a try again someday. 

Do you own a propane torch?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I do not. Shame really.

Do you own any souvenirs from Disney World? If so please specify.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes. Bought a neato space mountain pin. 

Do you own a Where's Waldo book?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Used to. A very very long time ago, obviously.

Do you own books or a book from your childhood?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A bunch of books on nature. Sucks that my mom gave away a lot of my other books as a kid. 

Do you own a rock collection?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes 

Do you own a shell collection


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes from some of my visits to the ocean.

Do you own a fossil collection?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I wish 

Do you own a houseplant?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I do not own such a thing.

Do you own a Swiss Army Knife?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes

Do you own a lighter?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No lighters at the moment. All my flame related activities are presently done with good old fashioned matches

Do you own a woodburner? The kind used for art and writing on wood.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

No.
Do you own at Call of Duty?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Noes, never played Call of Duty.

Do you own a GPS navigator?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The Islander said:


> Noes, never played Call of Duty.
> 
> Do you own a GPS navigator?


No, but it would of helped at my old delivery job

Do you own any wood or stone carvings?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a wooden "boho" style carved ring i got in portugal for about 50p. I never wear it.

Do you own a rug?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nop  

Do you own a box of ice lollies?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not at the moment 

Do you own a microscope?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nope but I used to when I was like 11 ^^ Was about as good as me making circles with my fingers an holding them up to my eyes :lol cost like $30 aswell

Do you own a dog?


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes. Well, technically, he belongs to my boyfriend, but he became my dog too when they moved in with me 

Do you own a tea kettle?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I never have.

Do you own a Wii U?


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

yep! the black 32 GB one.

do you own a rice cooker?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

My parents do back at home. Does that count?

Do you own Beats by Dre?


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

No.

Do you own a collectible figurine?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

No.

Closest I have are 2 beautiful dark brown crystal flower vases made in about 1900 in Czechoslovakia and brought to the USA by a friend of my parents during WWII after he flew as a pilot there. I guess that is nothing like a figurine ! Oh well.

Do you own...... a bicycle tire pump ?


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

No, but I own a bicycle. 

Do you own a reusable water bottle?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, but I barely use it.

Do you own any martial arts weapons (nunchuks, bo staff, sai, etc)?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Throwing stars/shuriken if they count

Do you own any gemstones?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nop  

Do you own an item worth more than $1000? (a house or vehicle dont count )


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Nop
> 
> Do you own an item worth more than $1000? (a house or vehicle dont count )


No, highest I can think of is a metal detector(White's MXT) that cost me $700 and since it is used and over 10 years old I'm doubtful it would be worth anywhere close to that for someone buying it.

Do you own a skateboard?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nah I suck at skateboarding lol

Do you still own an old gameboy?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

No, I wish I hadn't traded my yellow Gameboy Color for a Gameboy SP, and traded that SP in for a Nintendo DS.

Do you own a Reddit account?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No but I've been visiting the site more recently

Do you own a toolbox?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

emm no.

I have had a curious interest to want a pet magpie.... because they are very intelligent and they can learn speech.... apparently more so that a parrot. But Id need to get a magpie egg.... let it hatch and feed it.. I'd like a jackdaw also.


Do you own a tank of tropical fish?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not now, but I used to be really into aquariums

Do you own a blender?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Nope. Although I will eventually get one sometime in the future.

Do you own a Wabbajack?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own a wind chime?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes...... its a metal one that we inherited. I HATE the sound of wind chimes.... tuneless bloody racket... irritating , and NOT soothing ll I HATE them " ..needless to say... its not hanging up outside 

do you still own a playstation 1 ( PSone)?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, worked last time I used it but that was over a year ago

Do you own a fishing rod?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no.... cant hink of a more boring pastime at least for me.

do you own an original gray nintendo gameboy?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

No, I have a green one.

Do you own a wind chime?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes. its shows the birds of the UK and western Europe. 

do you own any Lego?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No

Do you own a rubber ducky?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own a power tool?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes, I own several power tools. , not mentioning the ''power tool '' I was born with .:b


do you own a mechanical typewriter?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No

Do you own a keurig 2.0?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I had to google that so no 

Do you own a mixtape?


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

No 

Do you own a dvd/vhs player?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes. I have both. never use any of them.


do you own a 12 string guitar?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No, not any kind of guitar.

Do you own plastic plates?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No actually

Do you own pumpkin butter?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No . Just regular butter . 

Do you own more than 1000 movies .


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no. 

do you own any items of jewelery made of Titanuim?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No , jewellery is for girls . 

Same question to next person 
Do you own titanium jewellery .


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes 
I've got a whole bin full in a shed from wine bottles 
Used to use them for fishing , bit odd isn't it . 

Do you own a cork screw


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I've got a book of rubbish poems from the 18th Century. 

Do you own a spare suit of armour?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no.

do you own a set of ladders?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No 

Do you own a tile saw?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

no

Do you own a toaster oven?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I would never. Well I'll probably get one someday.

Do you own a door with no doorknob?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah, my current room doesn't have one. Just two holes for where it's suppose to be -_-. Keep getting my finger jammed in it when I try to close it. 

Edit: -_-...huh...Whatever, nvm. 

Do you own one of those mini basketball hoops behind your door?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Nope, but I used to! Now it's been replaced by a magnetic dart board. My door now has many dents on it.

Do you own a motion sensored garbage can?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Haha, I have one of those magnetic dartboards on my closet. Have a lot of dents on door as well. You'd be able to tell I can't aim, heh. 

No, just a normal bin.

Do you own a mini fridge?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes but is in the car does that count 

Do you own a pet


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No, sadly.

Do you own a spare submarine?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, I don't even own a submarine 

Do you own a lantern(can be battery operated)?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

omg.. no ! LOL.

do you own more that 4 USB memory sticks?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, 5 or 6 I think

Do you own a house plant?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

no.

Do you own property ?


----------



## akimi (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes and no, I live upstairs in a separate unit.

Do you own someone money?


----------



## akimi (Oct 15, 2014)

OK oops I realized its not the same own as owe, but pretend it is?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes.

Do you own any kind of tickets?


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes, there are some old train tickets here on my desk.

Do you own an instrument?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

LoneLioness said:


> yes
> 
> Do you own a cat?


2 free ones who love me when I open any door
I don't feed 'em cos the owners do. I got tins of meat they didn't like


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

coldmorning said:


> No
> 
> Do you own a bike?


I love it and paid for it when I was earning money. It's rattly and needs renewing. I need it. Same for my car. Old & on last legs. I'm prepared for any ride that puts my face into a tree or showroom glass on any corner


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

LoneLioness said:


> no
> 
> Do you own a mac?


Oh yeah. Obsolete LC, Quadra, Power 7600, G3 lappy G4 tower and Pro


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Pair of Technics?*

Anyone got any other alternative brand or other ways to mix

It was my portal to social life

A set was lent to me by a buddy at a convenient time he was disposed to using them

Got practice, and gathered crates. Bought my own hardware.

It appeared I didn't have the oopmh to play out. Big part of SA. Didn't have confidence. I loved what I listened to. Playing on a big public sound system was hard. Like giving a speech. Too paranoid about getting something wrong. It matters if people like what you like..?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

karenw said:


> Yes
> 
> Do you own a flat?


Yep. Girlfriend moved in with me but it was too small for her so she left.

That left me alone and wrecked my life beyond recognition. I did have other girls living with me but it all burned out. Just me with 19+ years to finish the mortgage


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Flamrazzle said:


> Yes, there are some old train tickets here on my desk.
> 
> Do you own an instrument?


No oh wait yes I've got a bucket drum

Do you own a statue of any kind ?


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

unfortunately not

Do you own a spacehopper?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Naytve said:


> unfortunately not
> 
> Do you own a spacehopper?


No, had to look it up. Learned about something new

Do you own anything that you've bought from an infomercial on tv?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm..... I have car insurance that was advertised on tv. so yes.


do you own a Super Nintendo Entertainment System (SNES)


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes I do, I found mine along with a ton of games on the side of the road near my house. Took it home, plugged it up and it worked perfectly, however three out of the eleven games wouldn't work. Sadly Earthbound wasn't among these games.

Do you own a Pumpkin right now?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A couple rings but I found them by eyesight and metal detecting. Took one to the police and no one claimed it. Don't wear them.

Do you own a rock tumbler?


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

unfortunately not lol

Do you own a car?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes I do. 


do you own a dinghy, or a rowing boat?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I own a kayak

Do you own a snow shovel?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yes

do you own a fishing rod?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

No. 

Do you own leather underwear?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I wish 
Ha ha ha 

Do you own a coffee mug with a stupid saying or picture on it


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

No.

Do you own any TV box sets (blu-ray or DVD)?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no..... hardly watch TV anymore,.

do you own a VCR still ? Still use it?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No I use Betamax 
Do you own a tube tv


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes I do...... still a CRT TV. just realized how inferior the picture is actually... first time I switched that TV on since May I think . 


the person below me ..... owns those electronic cigarette things.?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No 

A map of your country...?


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

No

A family heirloom or item with sentimental value that has been past down through your families generations?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No.

Do you own a quarry?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Like a rock quarry? No, but I wish I did. Would be fun see what I could find.

A comic book?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmmm yes I think so .. Some old annuals of my childhood stored away in a box.

do you own a petrol or electric chainsaw?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes . Petrol and electric 

Do you own / have any quick eze , I've got indigestion .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I have tums antacid tablets, prescription pepcid, and pepto bismol.

Do you own a pocket knife?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Not that I consider valuable , no 

Do you own a secret .


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah man, probably more than one

Do you own a boat?


----------



## el kanguro (Jul 5, 2013)

No

do you own a tomato?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Have a tomato plant outside that is done producing for the year probably. Also have some tomatoes I brought inside to ripen but forgot about :doh

Do you own a pan for panning gold?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No :/

Do you own canned food?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yup a bunch

Do you own a pet mouse or rat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you own any textbooks?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes. I can't believe I paid so much for most of them. 

Do you own a leaf blower?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sadly no 

Do you own something that you don't know what it is?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmmm no. I dont think so.


do you own a hammock?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, not sure where I would hang one

Do you own any type of natural or synthetic(oven bake clay etc) clay?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you own a slave?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not unless my cat counts. I think he thinks I'm the slave though 

Do you own any type of natural or synthetic(oven bake clay etc) clay?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No. What is made of clay? I remember having to make a plate out of clay when was at school but I don't think I've seen anything else made out of the same stuff.

Do you own a collection? You know, stamps, fossils etc.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes perfume.

Do you or did you ever own a bird? (thinking of getting one)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you own a piece of land?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Taplow said:


> No. What is made of clay? I remember having to make a plate out of clay when was at school but I don't think I've seen anything else made out of the same stuff.


Pretty sure anything ceramic like plates, mugs, etc is made out of clay or clay like substance. The synthetic clays they use a lot in art. There is a kind called sculpey that comes in a lot of colors and you can harden it in a regular oven. Normal clay requires a kiln.



BehindClosedDoors said:


> Do you or did you ever own a bird? (thinking of getting one)


I used to own a female white cockatiel as a kid. I wasn't keeping up with her care good so ended up giving her to someone.



Amon said:


> Do you own a piece of land?


Nope 

Do you own an antique?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yes, an old coin

do you own a black clock?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I have one with a black rim. It's mostly black, I guess.

Do you own a pencil with no eraser?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah, 2b bad boys.

Do you own a camaro? (if so plz msg xoxo)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Edit: I was too slow. No Camaro, sorry!

Yes, drawing pencils and probably some that the eraser just came off. Also tons of colored pencils if that counts

Do you own an easel for painting or other art?


----------



## Ellethwyn (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes! 

Do you own a ghilly suit?


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Had to google to see what it was.  And no I don't own one. 
Do you own a pet tarantula?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes, have a lot of piano sheet music.

Do you own a sketchbook?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Do you own a scarf?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own a ghost in a bottle or other haunted item?


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

I keep my great aunt's hand under my bed just for good luck. But no...

Do you own adult nappies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you own a ouja board?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fey said:


> I keep my great aunt's hand under my bed just for good luck. But no...


Really? Just curious



> Do you own adult nappies?


Nope



Amon said:


> Do you own a ouja board?


Yes, a glow in the dark one

Do you own a inflatable bed?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Not inflatable no 
I have a swag . 

Do you own a wide brimmed hat


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

I do indeed and I feel really classy when I'm wearing it!



slyfox said:


> Really? Just curious


Oh gosh no, not really! Way too creepy for my standards. 

Do you own a monochrome body con dress?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a computer?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

duh, obviously. LOL

do you own an original ZX Specrum?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a bank account?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes.

Do you own model railway ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Did as a kid. Think I put together or bought extra trains for it. Was probably more of a toy though

Do you own a pet?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No 

Do you own a cookbook?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:squeeze

Not sure, thought my Mom gave me one of hers when I moved but could be wrong. I usually just search for recipes online or wing it.

Do you own a plant?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a VHS player?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope, but I think I still have VHS tapes 

Do you own a raincoat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes..Do you own a overhead projector?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

No 

Do you own a book you've never read?


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes, many. :blush

Do you own a movie you've only seen once (or not at all)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a microscope?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no, not anymore. I used to have a toy one when i was a kid. it was quite good. 

do you own a colour laser printer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a collection of something?


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Does a small collection of stolen sheet music count? If so, then yes, I was not a good kid. I really do need to return it, as I just don't want it anymore and it takes up space. It is not on display, but they is quite a bit.

Do you own a bobblehead?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, a Blue Jays player

Do you own a bread maker?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope  would be nice to try to make lower sodium bread with though

Do you own a food dehydrator?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Do you own a slow cooker?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Do you own a vibrator?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Lawnmower*

can you drive it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A boat?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a onesie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a printer?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes... a laser printer.


do you own a copy of Hawking's ' A brief History of time'?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, originally to play with our cat but we don't use it much anymore. Ends up frustrating him too much.

Do you own a necklace?


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

No.
DO you own the Internet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes..Do you own a robot?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

Do you own a subscription to the Netflix *DVD-by-mail* service (hopefully you do; I don't want them to take it away from those of us who love it).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a pet?


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

Several. Do you own anything antique? (now you have to tell us what it is if you do)


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm no no antiques.

do you own an axe, ( for chopping logs etc)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I own a machete

Do you own a dishwasher?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes I do, thankfully :b

Do you own a sword?


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes I do. 



Do you own a globe?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but used to own a mini one

Do you own a boat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own an Alienware Laptop?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No.

Do you own a MacBook Air ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do own a frisbee?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No.

Do you own golf clubs?


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

No no..

Do you own a ticket to the DMX and T.I concert?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you own a coin from the late 1900s?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, but I would think most people would. I own some from the early 1900s too

Do you own a box full of old birthday cards and other memories?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not a box but I do have a few old B-Day & Xmas cards that I've kept.

Do you own any carvings?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, I've carved some wood and stone figures. Also have a couple wood carvings that I've bought at thrift stores and garage sales

Do you own an aquarium?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own an Alienware Laptop?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Do you own any pyscological thrillers?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No trillers, just psycological dramas.

Do you own any kind of tickets?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes - cricket.

Do you own a large bottle of whisky ?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not at the moment...I could go for a sip right now though, lol.

Do you own any vintage collectable cards?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Nope, none at all.

Do you own any musical instruments?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own your own laboratory?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No.

Do you own a cassette player like a walkman or tape recorder?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Not any more 
Do you own a Alienware laptop ( that one goes out to you Amon , yes you )


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope, just a Compaq laptop

Do you own a fishing spear?

From Grog to Amon


> Do you own a Alienware laptop ( that one goes out to you Amon , yes you )


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Nope.

Do you own a dog older than 8 years old?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

No. Never had a dog. 

Do you own an aneroid sphygmomanometer?


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

Nope

Do you own a swimming pool?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No

Do you own any costumes?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, 2 guitars & a bass.



Do you own a surround sound stereo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a soccer ball?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No.



Do you own a pipe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a knife?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes. Plenty.

Do you own pyjamas ?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No I sleep in th nude and have loose bed shorts and a shirt for pjs . 

Do you own a I pad or something similar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a telescope?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

no.

Do you own a pen-knife ?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope >_>

do you own a toy from monsters inc?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own weapons of mass destruction?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No.



Do you own any vinyl records?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own an old record player?


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Amon said:


> No..Do you own an old record player?


No, it was thrown out years ago.

Do you own a Squatty Potty?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a pool?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope 

Do you own a cabin or vacation house?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No. I don't even own a regular house, lol

Do you own skis?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No :I

Do you own a graphic calculator?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

No, I do not.

Edit:


The Islander said:


> Do you own a graphic calculator?


Yes, I do. TI-84 plus.

Do you own a snowboard?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No, never been into winter sports 

Do you own ham?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Not at the moment 

Do you own a remote control car?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Not anymore :c

Do you own toy soldiers?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

no.

Do you own a fridge ?


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes, bought it last year.

Do you own a motorcycle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a rare object?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No

Do you own a bird?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a secret safe?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No 

Do you own any weights for lifting?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No.

Do you own a car ?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes 
Do you own any opposite to your sex undies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

no, I have no reason to

do you own a kitchen scale?


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

yes

Do you own a rifle?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

no

do you own green curtains?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No.



Do you own an ironing board?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't think so haha

Do you own any glow in the dark clothes?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

My watch has glow in the dark numbers if that counts 

Do you own a monitor bigger than 20"?


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

23"

Do you own more than 3 pairs of shoes?


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

yes (2 pairs of hi tops, timberland boots, normal shoes for interviews and ****!)

do you own....a beenie hat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes..Do you own an old computer?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes. There a few mangled laptops here & and an old desktop from 2002 as well.

Do you own a sword(for display or otherwise)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes,Do you own a 30+ inch television?


----------



## By myself (Apr 6, 2013)

LoneLioness said:


> Ask the poster below if they own *insert item here*
> 
> Do you own any true crime novels?


All I read is true crime books, been reading them for about 25 years. I have read thousands. I just started Ann Rule's 'Lying In Wait'


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes (squash).

Do you own a diary ?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

No. I'd get too paranoid with people reading it. Already happened once when I was really little. :no

Do you own a pair of glasses?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, a single pair at the moment.

Do you own a coloured pair of jeans?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Only blue and black ones

Do you own a bike?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes

Do you own a chainsaw?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No - pity

Do you own a voodoo doll ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a collection of some sort?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yes, a butterfly and moth postage stamp collection

do you own a microwave?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes

Do you own an electric space heater?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a kite?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

yes

do you own a mood ring?


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

No

Do you own a gun?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own a pet?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No

Do you own a high maintenance super fish?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

lol no, who wants to take care of a fish. little effort to reward ratio

do you own a green highlighter?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No. Black & blue ones though.

Do you own a pipe?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

I dont think i've seen a black highlighter before O.O
No I dont.

Do you own an old VHS player?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I totally misread the question, haha. I thought it was asking about lighters for smoking or candles or whatever not highlighters, lol



Yeah we still have a VCR. I use it to watch the tape of Richard Prior Live At The Sunset Strip or the film 12 Monkeys. There are a couple other tapes as well but I never touch them.



Do you own any brand name beer glasses/mugs?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

Ohh ok lol, otherwise I would have said that was a bad investment in a highlighter

Idk if it counts but my dad owns a beer mug from some science conference.

Do you own a pet?


----------



## cupoftealee (Nov 27, 2014)

A few cats and I collect the neighbour's cats as well.

Do you have any colognes or perfumes? What's yer favourite?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No, I don't care for "man musk", deoderant is enough for me.

Do you own any foreign coins/banknotes?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Some Canadian, a coin from Malaysia, and Euro cent coin I think

Do you own an additional freezer?


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

yes

Do you own a shotgun?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sadly not yet.

Do you own a lace G-string ?


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

I own many XD jk no I don't.

Do you own a lightsaber


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

No.

Do you own a Jansport back-pack?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - I still have it from college....so long ago :duck

DYO a candy cane pen?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No, I wish 

Do you own a mini christmas train?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No, I don't own any kind of train.

Do you own three xylophones?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

nope

do you own a vaccuum cleaner that doesnt pick up stuff in corners?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Nope

Do you own an Ipad?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No, why would i waste my money on that? I have an ASUS tablet.

Do you own a hose?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yep

Do you own a pocket knife?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes

Do you own a gramophone?


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

No.

Do you own an alarm clock?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yes

do you own pet fish?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I used to own pet fish AGES ago. Flashback moment.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

do you own a washing machine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a water bottle?


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes. 

Do you own a Rubik's cube?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own gasoline?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No.

Do you own a bottle of red wine?


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

no

Do you own a wig?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None..Do you own a boat?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Do you own a spare laptop battery?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a Chromebook?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a robotic vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own an old school Sega or Nintendo or any old game system like that?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes 
do you own a pitchfork, scythe or an anvil ...?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes

Do you own a blower?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No.

Do you own fireworks?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No.

Do you own a skeleton of any kind?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a robot?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No.

Do you own an e-cig?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

No, do you own a spork?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes but I haven't used it yet lol

Do you own a mini donut maker?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a vintage camera?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

If a mini DV video camera counts then yes, if not, then no.

Do you own a trampoline?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Do you own a Floppy disk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a computer from the early 2000s?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, a desktop from 2002, it still runs, it's just super slow is all.

Do you own Steel Toe boots/shoes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a shelf full of books?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes.

Do you own hand sanitizer?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, I have two big book shelves

Do you own a houseplant?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you own hand sanitizer?


Yes, I think I have some somewhere but misplaced it. Usually use antibacterial soap instead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you own a 4k Computer or TV?


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

nope i want one though lol

Do you own a boomerang?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a router?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes. Do you own 100 cash money?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Do you own a fast internet connection?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, or at least cable internet with decent speed

Do you own a snow shovel?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a microphone?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Do you own a pet?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No. 

Do you own a exercise machine?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes lol but I cal it a clothes rack lol 
It's currently for sale 


Do you own bottle top opener


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No.Do you own a Kindle Fire HD 6 Tablet?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No.

Do you own a bible?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yea.

Do you own something you haven't used in at least 3 years?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

No
do you own a leaf blower?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own a chainsaw?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes . 
Do you own a chest as in not a hairy chest or one with boobs , like a treasure chest type chest .


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

yes

do you own a cat calendar?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, we put one up this year

Do you own a bike?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Do you own an item of clothing bright in colour?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes , hi is work clothes 

Do you own a matching track suit lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a Android device?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes

Do you own a telescope?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I have thought of growing one from a weeping willow cutting

Do you own a microscope?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No. 

Do you own an anvil?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, a small 15 lb(7 kg) one

Do you own an axe?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes , a few of them , I use them for chopping . Lol . 

Do you own more than 20 keys .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a secret box?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope.

Do you own more than one bed?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Not anymore

Do you own PJS?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own more than one email account?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

yup, i probably have like 10 long lost ones with stupid names like iceprincess22
do you own air popcorn maker?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a wind chime?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No I dislike them.

Do you own garden furniture?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yup 

Do you own a book case ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, two of them

Do you own binoculars?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes I brought them in 1994 from a pawn brokers shop to watch the cricket. 

Do you own braces (suspenders)?


----------



## pa papou (Jan 10, 2015)

Hah, yes. Haven't worn them in a while, probably won't any sooner.

Do you own your very own grown plants/flowers?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, I'm currently growing some garlic, green onion, leek, carrot, spider plant, aloe, and Norfolk Island pines inside. Bought some tomato, lettuce, and spearmint seeds but not sure if I'll bother. 

Do you own a microscope?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a house?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes

Do you own a backpack?


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes

Do you own a VCR?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes and I still love it! 

Do you own a fireplace?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No  Would be nice

Do you own a garden during the warm months?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope. I live in an apartment building & I have a terrible green thumb. I do own a Gardenia plant though, it's the only plant I've cared for that lasted a good while.

Do you own a dart board?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, but it is in my parents basement. Is the kind you use sharp metal tipped darts with.

Do you own a rolling pin?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes, but I don't know why.

Do you own more than one musical instrument?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No, I don't even own one unless Guitar Hero counts of course

Do you own a self warming towel rack?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No, I want one tho.
Do you own a ferret?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Not any more 

Do you own Brocken electrical equipment but won't throw it out .


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

do you own a monkey? 8)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No unfortunately, maybe one day though

Do you own any romance novels?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think maybe 2 of the books I own qualify as true romance novels.

Do you own a pocket knife?


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes 

Do you own any paintings or posters? If so what?


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Yes posters Halo 3, Halo 4, a Signed, Casualties poster, and a Destiny poster.

Do you own any Pokemon Games?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, I own red, blue, and yellow. Haven't played them in a very long time

Do you own any comics?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

not since i was tween reading archie comics. 

do you own any money making assets?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes.


Do you own a stuffed animal?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, a fox, a snail, a rainbow trout, and one of Brian from Family Guy. Despite this, I'm not really into stuffed animals.

Do you own a bottle of lemon or lime juice?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

nope

do you own some chocolate?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No, any chocolate gets eaten straight away.

Do you own a non-functioning laptop?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No.



Do you own a deep fry machine?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes

Do you own a tent?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No 

Do you own a colleen McCullough book .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you own a Algebra textbook?


----------



## eccetra (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank God no!

Do you own any wellies (rain boots / galoshes) ?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yes

do you own a red wallet?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

No, I have one that is green and one that is turqoise.

Do you own a wig?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

no

do you own a diary?


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

no
Do you own a hat?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think I do somewhere

Do you own a black light?


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

No

Do you own a guitar?


----------



## Jocosa (Jan 26, 2015)

Flora20 said:


> No
> 
> Do you own a guitar?


Yup!

Do you own a piano/keyboard?


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes.

Do you own an espresso machine?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No.

Do you own a flashlight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you own a 4k laptop?


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

No, PC for life.

Do you own a copy "The Count of Monte Cristo"?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own an island?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

no
do you own kale?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own something very rare?


----------



## sprawl (Apr 20, 2014)

I don't think so.
Do you own something that's been passed down in your family?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a ouija board?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No, would be awesome to have one.

Do you own two copies of a same book?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not at the moment but I have briefly...I tend to spill drinks on books to when that happens I order new copies to replace them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you own a NES?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

no

Do you own a gamecube?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

no, still live with my parents

do you own a shed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a street sign?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alot,Do you own a 4k TV?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

No. Do you own a lava lamp?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a vegetable garden?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No, maybe one day 

Do you own a 3D printer?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

no

do you own a tablet?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own anything that glows in the dark?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes. Do you own a weathervane?


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

No. Do you own a computer with an i7 processor?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

no, i5. 

Do you own an Ipod?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a physics textbook


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

no

do you own a pogo stick?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a private jet?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own a bike?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes. Do you own an air conditioner?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, central air

Do you own a lawnmower?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

No. Do you own a thermos?


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

No.

Do you own an iPhone?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

No. Do you own a neon highlighter pen?


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

Yeah a ring. 

Do you own an unusual pet?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes. Do you own a sofa bed?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, not anymore 

Do you own what others would consider an exotic pet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own something made out of aluminum?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes. Do you own a candlestick?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes,Do you own a medicine ball?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own a sword?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

No. Do you own a silk quilt?


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Maybe idk

Do you own a yoyo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a TI-89 Calculator?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

No. Do you own an abacus?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a 1080p TV?


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

No.

Do You own an exercise bike?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yup.

Do you own a book signed by the author?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

No.

Do you own sports cards?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

no

do you own any non-sport related trading cards (such as Pokemon)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A few, but I don't collect them. Had some Pokemon when I was younger and also had some from Marvel cards.

Do you own a fossil?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I think so.

Do you own a dildo?


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Nope.

Do you own a pool?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes , two 

Do you own a spa


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

I wish

Do you own a straw hat?


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

no

do you own a yoga mat?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes.

Do you own a pool/billiards table?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

No, I'm not rich.

Do you own a juicer?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

yes I have to dust it off

do you own a skateboard?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not anymore. Never used the one I had

Do you own a fireplace?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Nope, it would be nice to have one though.

Do you own a home phone?


----------



## lalalauren (Nov 1, 2014)

Nope, they seem obsolete 

Do you own any Ikea furniture?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

No, too expensive

Do you own a walkman?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

No. Do you own a potted flower?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a rare item?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Quite sure I do.

Do you own an item that you used frequently for the last 10 years?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a sword?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

No. Probably be cool to have though

Do you own a manual transmission vehicle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a mansion?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope  

Do you own anything older than 1900?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No.

Do you own beanbag chair?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes I'm looking at it right now. It's Black  and got recalled for some reason.

Do you own a butterfly knife?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a throwing star?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own solar panels?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No.

Do you own a tablet?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, a cheap 60 dollar android one I hardly use.

Do you own a gameboy color?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, two of them I think. No idea how well they work now

Do you own a toolbox?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes . Lots and lots of tools and tool boxes 

Do you own a dart board


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ I seem to be heading that way. Bought another tool box yesterday. 

Yes the kind where you use darts with metal points. Never tried the kind that use plastic points and don't think I'd like them as much

Do you own any welding or brazing equipment?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Not that I can remember.

Do you own a bb gun?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Used to

Do you own a paintball gun?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a safe to keep valuables in?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I don't have anything super valuable. Closest to a safe is a locking file cabinet

Do you own a wind chime?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own any drug paraphernalia?


----------



## Milestiba (Mar 20, 2015)

Nope.

Do you own anything that is related to Ireland?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

I own lots of thing that are related to St Patrick's day, since I am of Irish ancestry, and a book about Ireland

Do you own a magic 8 ball?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope  

Do you own something that you hang from your vehicles rear view mirror? or something else you personalize your vehicle with?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Black fuzzy dice, my lucky skull shift knob (which I transfer to every vehicle I ever owned) a foot-print pedal.









Own any posters/interior decor in your place?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Own a 4k player?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own a woodburner? The kind that are similar to a soldering iron and are used to burn pictures into wood


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope

Do you own a standard TV older than 10 years? (Laptops/PCs don't count)


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah. Had my TV since middle school(I'm now 27), I may upgrade soon lol.

Do you own a computer that you had for more than 5 years?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope, I got it in the last couple of years.

Do you own any pets?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neo said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you own a coffee maker?


Yes. A drip one - Mr. Coffee :lol

Do you own a piece of memorabilia from a TV show?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes.

Do you own any movies older than 50 years?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, Godzilla, King of the Monsters and The Creature Walks Among Us on VHS somewhere. Was really into the old monster movies when I was a kid

Do you own any oven bake clay like sculpey?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Cool 

I'm a little bit confused about what you're asking, but I don't think so 

Do you own at least 3 different brushes/combs? (both can count as the same thing, and even if they are the same brush or comb)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yes, I really only use one though

Do you own a lemon peeler?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope

Do you own any empty cardboard boxes?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

yes

Do you own a pair of pink underwear


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes. They are all outside waiting to be burned

Do you own a fireplace?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes,Do you own a business?


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

i dont.
do you own any michael jackson albums?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a boat?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Cool
> 
> I'm a little bit confused about what you're asking, but I don't think so


It's a clay made of plastic. Comes in a lot of colors including glow in the dark. You can permanently harden it in a household oven unlike normal pottery clay.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polymer_clay
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sculpey

.........................................................................

I own a 12 ft kayak

Do you own a power saw?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope

Do you own an iPod (any version)?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, an iPhone.

Do you own a wall calendar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a pet crab?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I owned hermit crabs as a kid. Also have kept freshwater crayfish before

Do you own a ouija board?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes,Do you own a sword?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes a cheap Katana. I'm sure it will break once it hits something hard.

Do you own anything that can store more than 2TB data?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not that I'm aware of.

Do you own your favorite sports team's jersey?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I'm not that into sports

Do you own a piggy bank? can be in a shape other than a pig


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah, a plastic pig-shaped one I've had since I was a kid. I don't use it anymore though.

Do you own an attic?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope. I live in an apartment.

Do you own skates?


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes, a few pairs for different styles (aggressive, speed and freestyle/slalom) that each cost as much as I could have spent on a car... I've been skating for 20+ years and is my preferred method of getting around!

Do you own an incense burner?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

no

do you own any kind of lantern?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, an old coin.


Do you own any vintage books?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope

Do you go for walks often?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not often anymore. Would like to start going on more this year

Do you own a needle nose pliers?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No I don't but I should.

Do you own a fan?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes. 

Do You Own A Hoodie?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think I do somewhere

Do you own any pets?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No.

Do you own any suits?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not that I'm aware of. At least not any that still fit me.

Do you own anything unusual?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Off the top of my head, I don't think so.

Do you own something that you will never even need or even want?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes I do.

Do you own your favorite band's T-Shirt?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a giant battery?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Hmm, I couldn't be sure of this at the minute but I will say yes.

Do you own anything that's broken?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lot's of things. I'm too much of a hoarder. Off the top of my head, I own a band saw that is either broken or I can't get it adjusted right. Bought it used and had problems with it from the start 

Do you own a horseshoe?


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

No.

Do you own a mouth organ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, but I don't really know how to play it. Bought it years ago, but like most things I impulsively try to take up I quickly abandoned it.

Do you own a time capsule or something that is in one?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't reveal that information,Do you own a weapon of mass destruction?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just my fists

Do you own a spear?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own an old item?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably coins from the 1920's or 30's. Nothing really old unless you count fossils or rocks

Do you own a ceiling fan?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No.

Do you own any incense?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have the melting wax air freshener things.

Do you own a stopwatch?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Only the type that is on a normal digital watch. I use it from time to time

Do you own chopsticks?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes for when I eat chineese food , no other way to eat it as it just not the same if it's not in a bowl with chopsticks . 

Do you own more than one computer


----------



## mysterymachine (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes, i own four, but i only use two of them

Do you own a shirt with a picture of food on it?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No but I own a shirt with real food on it . Lol 

Do you own a shirt with Fluro colours


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a car battery?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No right now, I broke my pair of Beats By Dre a while ago and have yet to replace them


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, the ones I've always bought have been crap.

Do you own a net of some sort?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a laser disc player?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

What do you mean by that? Don't CD's function via laser reading? If so, then yes I do.



Do you own a pressure washer?


----------



## mysterymachine (Mar 6, 2015)

No. Do you own an item of clothing from 20+ years ago?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, but just kept for the memories. I think I have shirts from various things in elementary school. I think I have a cub scouts shirt

Do you own any kind of taxidermy mount of an animal or any piece of an animal such as its horns, antlers, or teeth(example shark teeth)?


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

No

Do you own z-quil?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a radio other than a car radio?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes,Do you own more than one automobile?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Nope

Do you own an animal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A cat

Do you own any marbles?


----------



## mysterymachine (Mar 6, 2015)

probably, haven't seen them in many years if i do

Do you own beanie babies?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope.



Do you own an E-Cig?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own an instrument?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, 2 guitars & a bass.

Do you own chop sticks?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope. I've never tried using them before. Maybe someday I should give it a try.

Do you own a bag of flour?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yes

Do you own any fresh fruit?


----------



## ilhamonsas (Mar 28, 2015)

No.

Do you have a deck of Tarot cards?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope

Do you own anything from at LEAST a hundred years ago, even if it's just a replica?


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

nope,do you own a dslr camera


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't think so

Do you own a fishing rod?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

No.

Do you own a fountain pen?


----------



## lonzy (Jun 26, 2015)

No.

Do you own a Backstreet Boys album?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.

Do you have any vinyl records?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a Scooter?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No

Do you own wind chimes?


----------



## rlo1995 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Do you own an instrument?


----------



## mikeymike01 (Jun 9, 2015)

I took my Clarinet home for the summer in 8th grade and forgot to bring it back, and still have it. Does that count?

Do you have a watch that you wear regularly?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, I feel incomplete without it. Love watches.

Do you own a treadmill?


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

No. I'd rather go biking outside.


An Amiibo of Bowser?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own lemons, limes, or their juice?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

Do you own a typewriter?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No, I used to. Wish I still had it.

Do you own knee pads?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

TryingMara said:


> No, I used to. Wish I still had it.
> 
> Do you own knee pads?


Nah, used to when playing sport.

Do you own a fondue pot?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I own unopened fondue forks that I picked up at a thrift store for 50 cents. No idea if I'll ever bother to try to sell or use them.

Do you own a frying plan without a nonstick coating?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes. I use plenty of olive oil when I cook. No biggie.

Own any skulls?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Okay, No I really don't...

Do you own any sports jersey's?


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

Nope.

Do you own any makeup products?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Newp.

Do you own anything Batman?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes actually. A Harley Quinn t-shirt.

Do you own any plants?


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

No just plants in my yard such as flowers, trees, etc.

Do you own a lunch box?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sort of if small coolers count. I used them when I went to work

Do you own wd40 or similar products?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

no

Do you own a scanner?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

We just got one, but haven't used it yet

Do you own a pool?


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

No but I wish we did. I'd live in it.

Do you own an apple product?


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes I do.

Do you own anything anime or cartoon related?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I own some manga and a few novels based on anime. Plus a few other things I'm sure

So you own a coffee maker?


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes i do :smile2:

Do you own a ps3 or ps4 ?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope, Xbox 360 and One fanboy 

Do you own any RC cars?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, but they are all broken down into their parts. Last year I bought some really cheap ones from thrift store to scrap for their motors, servos, etc. No idea what I had planned for them, but I was learning a little about electronics and wanted to play around with the motors and servos. 

Do you own an RC boat?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Nope but i wouldn't mind having one.

Do you own an IPad?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope, never.

Do you own a step stool?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah a plastic one that folds up

Do you own an aquarium?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

No.

Do you own a yellow dish/platter?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

Do you own an outdoor pool/hot tub?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, most I've had are those kid pools when I was younger.

Do you own a blender?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes 

Do you own a carpet cleaner .

And can I borrow it . Ha ha my carpets need cleaning


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, but with the shipping you'd be better off buying one :b

Do you own a rock/mineral collection?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorta....I collect rocks from beaches I go to for my garden 0

Do you own a comic book?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Do you own a tree house?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope  

Do you own any fishing lures?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

Do you own a bicycle?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Do you own a car?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, but within the next few weeks I should.

Do you own a train set?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but used to as a kid

Do you own a Ouija board?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No sir, I don't want to tempt my fate :um

Do you own an expresso machine?


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

No, i'm not really into coffee.

Do you own a portable games console?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yes, Nintendo 3DS

Do you own a camera?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a pool table?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes 

Do you own a drone ( helicopter drone )


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I would like one

Do you own binoculars?


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes, though they are not in a good shape but at least they look cool. haha

Do you own a wah-wah pedal?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own a toolbox?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes sir.

Do you own a human?


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

No. 
Do you own a dildo?


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

No.

Do you own an atari 2600?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a vest?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

no
do you own an iphone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope 

Do you own a Kindle?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

No
Do you own sticky notes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Somewhere in my house I think I do

Do you own a lighter?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Do you own a DVD Player?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

5 of them, I think

Do you own a mason jar full of toenail clippings?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Not anymore; I sold it to a homeless man for $12.

Do you own a waffle maker ?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

N-No...

Do you own a collection of color-coded dragon dildos?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Do you own a piece of feldspar?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Hell no

Do you own a painting of Mona Lisa?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. I tried to paint my own once but it turned out looking like a puke stain

Do you own a pet bat?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah; he's around here somewhere ...

Do you own a vase full of fresh red roses?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

No, the roses in my vase are dead and dried up.


Do you own a pair of brand new underpants?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

No, all my underpants are worn and disgusting.

Do you own a fedora?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.

Do you own a silver Ford Pinto?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a record player?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Do you own an Xbox?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Nope

Do you own a Destiny's Child CD?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Do you own a TLC cd?


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Nah

Do you own a skateboard?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a a weight set?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No 

do you own weighing scales for recipes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own the computer you are using right now?


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes

Do you own an air conditioner?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Technically my parents own it...

Do you own a cat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a coffee mug?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Just Mugs

Do you own a portable radio?


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I used to.

Do you own a guitar (no matter if acoustic or electric) ?.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I've never had a hobo in my home*

I should consider posts more carefully

I was randomly searching for binoculars and found this old post

I wanted to say how such a significant measure of my shakiness when I try to spy on neighbours. Impossible to hold this vast heavy metal thing steady. 
Just one lens and one eye to make it easier. Naturally shaky.

Bolts & nuts go in different directions when doing mechanical jobs. Dropping stuff.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes i own an acoustic guitar (i can't play it whatsoever tho)

Do you own any expensive shoes?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Like three pairs of slip on vans. Each pair costed $50. 

Do you own a fish?


----------



## SoManyNights (Oct 18, 2015)

No, but I had "sea monkeys" for a long time.

Do you own a vinyl disc?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you own an oil lamp?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, but it is not used. It's more for decoration, but if I needed to use it, I could get some oil and a wick.

Do you own a VCR?


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

^Yes, unfortunately. A certain _someone _has hoarding tendencies. I'm not even sure where it's at!

Do you own a power drill?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, my dad does.

Do you own a pair of crocs?


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Dear lord no hahaa

Do you own a piano/keyboard?


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes, a keyboard.

Do you own more than 100 dvds?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you own any stuffed animals?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Yes.

Do you own a plastic owl that makes noises when you go near it?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

No, those things piss me off. We used to have a parrot that did that and I kept turning it off because it was annoying.

Do you own a reptile (as a pet)?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

^ kind of . 


And I have a family of barking geckos that live in the shed that I let live there rent free . 

Do you own a stubby holder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a mini fridge?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

No, but I wish I did.

Do you own a dreamcatcher?


----------



## dogs (Nov 17, 2015)

i have two 

do you own a harry potter book?


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Yes

Do you own a trim razor?


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm going to assume that a trim razor is just a regular shaving one. If that's the case, then yes.

Do you own a pet rock?


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

No, but some pet shivering spiders in the basement. Cute little things. lol

Do you own a telescope?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes.

Do you own a microscope?


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

I used to 

Do you own a telescope ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own any bacon?


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Nope.
Do you own a leather jacket?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes

Do you own a bowling ball?


----------



## monolo (Nov 18, 2015)

Nope

Do you own an anime figurine?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No.

Do you own a coffee maker?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No, I thought about getting one once.

Do you own a slow cooker?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you own snow globe?


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

No. 

Do you own a gun? (I hope you don't know where I live if you do)


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

No.

Do you own an exotic pet?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

No

Do you own a trophy?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own a hat?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes.

Do you own a smartphone?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but have been considering getting one. Doubt I'll have much use for one. Maybe I'll just get a cheap tablet instead, so I can use wifi at places if I need to.

Do you own any sports equipment?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A baseball bat and a couple old tennis rackets

Do you own a microwave?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you own a a waffle iron?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not specifically mine, but we have one somewhere.

Do you own a tent?


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Nope.

Do you own a shrubbery?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not really. Just a burning bush out front.

Do you own a musical instrument?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope. I always wanted to play a musical instrument but was never musically inclined enough to actually play one.

Do you own earmuffs?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

No, but I've always wanted some.

Do you own a selfie stick?


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

TumblrAddict said:


> No, but I've always wanted some.
> 
> Do you own a selfie stick?


No! I do not even own a smartphone!

Do you own a car?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - my current one has been paid for since summer 2012. Do you own a mortgage?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own a snow shovel?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

A real one? No, not anymore, but back in Canada, maybe 50.

Do you own a punching bag.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No.

Do you own a bobblehead?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

No


Do you own more than a 100 original music CDs?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Music? No... not really big on music.

Do you own any Tarantino Movies?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yep. True Romance(He didn't direct it, just wrote it, awesome movie!) Inglorious *******s, Django, Pulp Fiction I don't really own but I recorded it on one of the movie channels with my DVD recorder. I think those are all the ones I own.

Lol SAS censored the movie title there.


Do you own car older than 1990?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

no


do you own a gun?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Not yet! I live in Texas.

Do you own a sex toy?


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

No!


Do you own a house/appartement (your place)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Do you own a laboratory?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Rex87 said:


> Yep. True Romance(He didn't direct it, just wrote it, awesome movie!) Inglorious *******s, Django, Pulp Fiction I don't really own but I recorded it on one of the movie channels with my DVD recorder. I think those are all the ones I own.
> 
> Lol SAS censored the movie title there.
> 
> Do you own car older than 1990?


Lol, censored. Inglourious is my favourite of his. I have yet to watch True Romance, but I own all his movies but Jackie Brown.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, no labratory

Do you own a Xbox One?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Do you own a planet?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Lol, censored. Inglourious is my favourite of his. I have yet to watch True Romance, but I own all his movies but Jackie Brown.


Oh man, get that movie today! Or tomorrow lol. True Romance is a very good movie! Directed by Tony Scott(easily his best movie) and I don't think QT could of done it better himself. All-star cast, a lot of people in there that haven't made it big at that time but would soon after.Man I can go on all day... You have to see that movie!!!! Great crime/action film, great 90s movie,all-star cast, story is crazy but awesome which makes the movie, its everything! You have to see it!


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Amon said:


> Negative,Do you own a planet?


No, can't say that I do.

Do you own a PC older than 5 years that you still use?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Rex87 said:


> Oh man, get that movie today! Or tomorrow lol. True Romance is a very good movie! Directed by Tony Scott(easily his best movie) and I don't think QT could of done it better himself. All-star cast, a lot of people in there that haven't made it big at that time but would soon after.Man I can go on all day... You have to see that movie!!!! Great crime/action film, great 90s movie,all-star cast, story is crazy but awesome which makes the movie, its everything! You have to see it!


I'll definitely get it, thanks.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Rex87 said:


> Do you own a PC older than 5 years that you still use?


Yes. Do you own a lot of black clothes?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

NeverOddOrEven said:


> Yes. Do you own a lot of black clothes?


Yes!

Do you own a a real diamond-an expensive one?


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

No, my parents do. -- Do you own any manga?


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

GhostlyWolf said:


> No, my parents do. -- Do you own any manga?


no!

Do you own a bike?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not anymore 

Do you own fishing wadders?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

no


do you own a celebrity autograph?


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

not unless authors or reprints count

do you own a subscription to a magazine?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Men's health, but I think I won it somehow. I never intentionally subscribed to it.

Do you own a microscope?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Nope

Do you own a record player?


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

Nope. My cellphone can do it.

Do you own a teddy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Do you own battery acid?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorta. The battery in my car has acid in it, so yeah, I guess. :stu



Do you own a carpet cleaner?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

No.


Do you own a fruit tree?


----------



## Dude In The Rain (Dec 14, 2015)

A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away I owned a variety. Currently? None.

Do you own a fermentation kit?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

No.


Do you own a ukulele?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own a fishing lure?


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

Nope, will, one day

Do you own me?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Depends on the video game. Oh hell, what am I saying. I'd own you at all of 'em! :kma

Do you own action figures?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No.

Do you own an SUV?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a lantern? Battery powered or otherwise


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

No.


Do you own a garden?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

NeverOddOrEven said:


> No.
> 
> Do you own a garden?


No, I do have a lot of trees and rose bushes and such but no garden.

Do you own a cappuccino machine?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Xenacat said:


> Do you own a cappuccino machine?


 No.

Do you own a do it yourself reading machine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Do you own a time capsule?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No.

Do you own any cookie cutters?


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

yes, several 

do you own a lonely glove?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not really, I have tons of lonely gloves, but 2 lonely gloves make a couples glove; 50% of the time.

Do you own a hockey stick


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Not really, I have tons of lonely gloves, but 2 lonely gloves make a couples glove; 50% of the time.
> 
> Do you own a hockey stick


No hockey stick, live in hot Texas.

Do you own a Keurig?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

There's one at work, but I don't drink coffee.

Do you own a rice cooker?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own Halloween makeup? or makeup for other costume reasons?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Probably in the closet somewhere from 10 years ago.

Do you own a Monopoly board game?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

i do, a very old version


do you own an LP player?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not anymore.

Do you own a cassette player


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

i do


do you own suspenders?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, but my brother is obsessed with them.

Do you own a fish tank?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3 but two of them only have plants in them at the moment. The other has a betta fish

Do you own any pets?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, too many.

Do you own a swiss army knife?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Do you own your own island?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No 

Do you own a washer and dryer?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah.

Do you own a toaster?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Do you own a planet?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope 

Do you own Christmas lights?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Not anymore.

Do you own a kayak?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope, but a canoe.

Do you own a chainsaw?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No. 

Do you own a basketball hoop?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

Do you own a Yoga Ball?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No.

Do you own a hoverboard?


----------



## Amolivares28 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nope

Do you own a car?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yes


do you own a musical instrument?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes.


Do you own a tie?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No.

Do you own a snow globe?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore.


Do you own a power saw?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, a few.

Do you own a tent?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. :no


Do you own an electric razor?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No.

Do you own a treadmill?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. :no


Do you own a snowblower?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope, not here... not even in Canada ;(

Do you own a Globe?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. :no


Do you own a tablet?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes.

Do you own a hot tub?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope

Do you own a swimming pool?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No 

Do you own any board games?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, many! I love them.

Do you own a tool chest?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, at least 3

Do you own any instant ramen noodles?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, my sister eats them, I probably haven't in 5 years.

Do you own a stuffed animal? (fake or real)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a stuffed Brian from Family Guy that someone gave me, a stuffed fake rainbow trout, and I think a few others. As far as real stuffed animals I have a baby alligator I bought from a garage sale.

Do you own any radio controlled vehicles?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

A few.

Do you own any survival knives?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

i think so



can you cook?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

Do you own a deep fryer?


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

No

Do you own an apple slicer?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not anymore

Do you own a safe?


----------



## yurt (Mar 23, 2015)

no but my brother does

do you own a blender?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes.

Do you own crayons?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes. I use them to mark stones if I'm stone carving and also just wanted to play around drawing with them sometime.

Do you own a houseplant?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not anymore

Do you own any sports cards?


----------



## yurt (Mar 23, 2015)

no

do you own a laptop?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope

Do you own a plunger?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think at least two

Do you own a game console?


----------



## yurt (Mar 23, 2015)

yes xbox 360

do you own a car?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, I'm try to get a license first.

Do you own a gas can?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

slyfox said:


> I think at least two
> 
> Do you own a game console?


One of the wisest words I've heard "Buy a plunger, before you need a plunger"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Do you own an extra life?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, but my cat has nine.


Do you own a Jeep?


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

No

Do you own a Kia?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.


Do you own a can opener?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

Do you own a car made before the 2000's?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, not anymore. Used to own a 1997 Lumina

Do you own an electric toothbrush?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

Do you own a toilet scrubber?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Do you own a CD player?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Only things like my Playstations and computer that can play CDs

Do you own any VHS cassettes?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Hundreds

Do you own any blu ray discs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own any wooden spoons or forks?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Lots of wooden spoons, no forks

Do you own a fork with only 3 "pointy thingies?"


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes.

Do you own snow pants?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not anymore.

Do you own a litterbox?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, two lol

Do you own a droid?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Like an Android phone? yeah, I have one.

Do you own any chocolate bars as of this moment?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


Do you own a vacuum?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

Do you own a carpet shampooer?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. :no


Do you own a hedge pruner?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No.

Do you own a CD player?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes....

Do you own a flat iron (hair).


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yes.

Do you own a tomato plant?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No (I hate tomatoes)


Do you own a flashlight?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, a bunch

Do you own a microscope?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. (But I had one when I was a kid)


Do you own a space heater?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yes.

Do you own a Christmas tree?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

Do you own a foam toilet seat (the worst >.>)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Yes
> 
> Do you own a foam toilet seat (the worst >.>)


No - they're all the non-foam kind.

Do you own a flip phone? (I do :lol).


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah, I own a cheap smartphone from tracfone.

Do you own a car or a truck?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Nah, I own a cheap smartphone from tracfone.


i don't own a smartphone, so I might look into that

I own a mazda 5.

Do you own a mask? Halloween or otherwise


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No.

Do you own a mini bar?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, I own a mask.

Do you own an electric toothbrush?

(Btw, here is the phone I use LG Optimus Dynamic II It's very easy to learn by yourself. It can handle practical things like Pinterest, Instagram, facebook messenger and Amazon just fine. I bought mine on the HSN.com, but it seems they're sold out. But yeah, I didn't know anything about phones and I'm doing just fine with it.)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

TryingMara said:


> No.
> 
> Do you own a mini bar?


No to a mini bar



Baldy Nohairs said:


> Yeah, I own a mask.
> 
> Do you own an electric toothbrush?
> 
> (Btw, here is the phone I use LG Optimus Dynamic II It's very easy to learn by yourself. It can handle practical things like Pinterest, Instagram, facebook messenger and Amazon just fine. I bought mine on the HSN.com, but it seems they're sold out. But yeah, I didn't know anything about phones and I'm doing just fine with it.)


No, but probably should have an electric toothbrush. Thanks for the link

Do you own any fossils?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No fossils

Do you own any camo shorts/pants?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Do you own a shotgun?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope, but wish I did

Do you own a musical instrument?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

i do, an irish flute

do you own a coffee grinder?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a lot of costumes but not masks.

Do you have a fireplace?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a coffee grinder.

Do you have a fireplace?


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

yes but my family never had a real reason to use it. 

Do you have a item from your childhood?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

a couple of them


do you own a gun?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, I'm a knife person.

Do you own a stress ball?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Do you own a 1970's Playboy Magazine?


----------



## Celinashn (Jan 19, 2016)

No

Do you own a toilet brush?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

Do you own a fountain pen?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.



Do you own a lawnmower?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No


Do you own a guitar?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. :no



Do you own a HDTV?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sort of

Do you own a failed french fry?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Do you own an off button?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A lot of 'em.



Do you own a fishing pole?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Tons

Do you own a fishing boat?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Only a kayak. Have done a little fishing in it.

Do you own any really old vintage fishing lures?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a bean bag chair?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not anymore 

Do you own a toaster oven?


----------



## OnlyPath (Jan 16, 2016)

I had one growing up but no longer. 

Do you own a gaming handheld?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a snowglobe?


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

yes, i got one from vienna 

do you own a plushy?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, a few

Do you own a Globe?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes


Do you own a plunger?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

Do you own a box of 4 inch nails or screws?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. But I have lots of various nails and screws in a metal box.


Do you own a mop?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes

Do you own a cassette player?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

Do you own a VCR?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes ... but it's broken.


Do you own a vinyl album?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes! I have a lot of them, and I recently bought a new vintage-looking phonograph/CD/tape/radio to play them on.

Do you own a fountain pen?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yep

Do you own a toaster oven?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Nope

Do you own a rubber duck?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, but it doesn't work anymore.

Do you own any extra tire rims?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Do you own an island?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No 

Do you own a reverse osmosis water filter?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No

Do you own a telescope?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Do you own a snow shovel?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No

Do you own a roomba?


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

nope

Do you own a shrubbery?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes



Do you own a clock radio?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Ooo, I don't think so, but maybe in the closet.

Do you own a crock pot?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own a blender?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. But I never use it.


Do you own a chainsaw?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

Do you own a socket wrench?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Do you own a shovel?


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

ya

do you own a fannie pack


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a first aid kit?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, well I have the survival kit in my Rambo knives if you want to count that.

Do you own a laptop made after 2013?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not yet. I'm going to buy a new one soon. My old 2002 model crashed. 


Do you own a thumb drive?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

Do you own a coffee press?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No



Do you own a hammer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Do you own a list of potential targets?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

You know it

Do you own an axe?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup

Do you own a mousetrap?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Do you own a printer?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

Do you own Microsoft Word 2013?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a horse saddle?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

Do you own a sledgehammer?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

No. 

Do you own a condom?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah I have condoms.

Do you own a Halloween costume?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Do you own a stuffed animal?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Absolutely

Do you own a VCR?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes ... but it doesn't work. Actually I have _TWO_ that don't work. LOL

Do you own a rat trap?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

nope, I hope I never will haha

do you own a suit?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Like a tuxedo suit? no... but it's #1 on things I want to buy soon.

Do you own steel toe shoes?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

No, I had some cleats with metal spikes but nothing with steel toes

Do you own any encyclopedias?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Like a tuxedo suit? no... but it's #1 on things I want to buy soon.


haha that'll be some money well spent


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

novalax said:


> haha that'll be some money well spent


Damn right.

And "No" on the encyclopedias.

Do you own pocket knife?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, quite a few

Do you own a yard/meter stick?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

My sister does, and she lives in the same house so... I dunno. I guess.

Do you own any replicas from a certain movie? if so... what?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No

Do you own a crow bar?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Do you own a pet?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

you betcha, the mac book pro I'm typing this on

Do you own a trophy of any kind


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Do you own a pair of tweezers?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

yup

do you own a tent


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore



Do you own an automobile?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

yessir I do

Do you own any exercise equipment


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes



Do you own a cat toy?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

plenty of em

Do you own any stock?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, through mutual funds.



Do you own a calendar?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes, a kitten one

Do you own a kite?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Probably jammed in the closet, I'm sure of it.

Do you own a fishing pole?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, three of them.


Do you own a parka?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No

Do you own a action figure?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

heck yeah

Do you own any text books?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah

Do you own a fireplace?


----------



## Bubblemonkey (Feb 11, 2016)

Sort of - we have an empty hole in a huge stone mantle where a fireplace should be ^_^

Do you own a mercury thermometer?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Nah

Do you own a potted plant?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a fire extinguisher?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, several.



Do you own a pencil?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah

Do you own a wall clock?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, several.


Do you own a crescent wrench?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Well there's one in my house, so yeah

Do you own walkie talkies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Do you own a Macintosh computer?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

Do you own a combination lock?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes.



Do you own a hoodie?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah

Do you own any button pins?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Do you own a firearm?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes!

Do you own a lawn mower?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes




Do you own some wire cutters?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

Do you own a 25' measuring tape?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Do you own a hammer?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, more than 5 I am sure.

Do you own a roll of masking tape?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No, but I have duct tape, sports tape, bandage tape, electrical tape,.....

Do you own a wristwatch


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, but I don't wear it

Do you own a tube tv?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

True, in my guest room

Do you own a mini fridge?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No




Do you own a portable heater?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah

Do you own an electric blanket?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.

Do you own a heating pad?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes



Do you own a crowbar?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Do you own a toaster?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Do you own a phillips head screwdriver?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes.

Do you own a PS4?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, Xbox One tho 

Do you own a turtle beach brand headset?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Do you own a betta fish?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Do you own a 3DS?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes

Do you own any bath bombs?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@smeeble No, but I have some garden grenades :lol.

Do you own an aquarium?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah

Do you own any reptiles?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No.

Do you own goggles?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

A bunch

Do you own an instrument?


----------



## KajiDragon (Feb 17, 2016)

yes

DO you own a typewriter?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, but I never use it.



Do you own some bikini underwear?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Do you own a sword?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Do you own a broom?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

Do you own a cross?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Do you own some nose hair pruners?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

Do you own any old movie/concert tickets?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About a decade old or less probably

Do you own a snow blower?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, not even when I lived in Canada, lol.

Do you own more than 2 bicycles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, only one. 

Do you own a set of paint brushes?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

Do you own a box fan?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep, sure do.



Do you own a dishwasher?


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

No

Do you own a yoga mat ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No

Do you own a bike?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yep, more than 2.

Do you own a treadmill?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Do you own a fridge?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a sewing kit?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not really, kinda... my sister does, and we live in the same house, so

Do you own an electric toothbrush?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No



Do you own a power drill?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

Do you own a tuxedo/suit?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

One suit.


Do you own a beach ball?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, and a bunch of other pool stuff.

Do you own a movie (DVD or VHS) by Quentin Tarantino>


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

probably

Do you own any stickers?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

Do you own more than 2 cats?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a VHS player?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes, but it's like 6 years ago since the last time I used it

Do you own a TV made before 2010?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh yeah, I just recently retired my TV last summer, been in use since 98. No issues or anything, I just needed to finally upgrade to HD.

Do you own something from the 80s?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

A few polaroid pictures

Do you own a gemstone?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I think I do

Do you own a soccer ball?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore.



Do you own a CD player?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes,Do you own the key to another dimension?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.


Do you own a Big Gulp cup?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No

Do you own a horse saddle?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.


Do you own a hoe?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Garden hoe? yes

Do you own a sword?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Do you own a bag of kitty litter?


----------



## DespairSenpai (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a liquor flask?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

No, but I know what I'll be asking Santa for Christmas now. 

Do you own a dust bunny under your couch?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Actually don't have a couch, but I'm sure there are tons of dust bunnies

Do you own an ant farm?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No

Do you own a waffle maker?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore.


Do you own a radio?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

Do you own a collection of sports cards?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

Do you own a bottle of Tums?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Do you own a Laptop Computer?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Meh, I guess I can consider my brothers old laptop mine.

Do you own a car model made after 2010?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Do you own a tablet computer?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, three

Do you own a drill?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yes

do you own a garden?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Do you own a pair of scissors?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

At least 4 pairs

Do you own a snow blower?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes



Do you own a gold fish?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I own a betta 

Do you own a cat? or does a cat own you?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yes

Do you own any baby power?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Assuming it's baby powder, but I guess I do, I mean... there's some in the house.

Do you have a porch on your house.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No :\

Do you own any binoculars?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a guitar?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Do you own a basketball?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

yeah, a couple.

Do you own a dictionary?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a sleeping bag?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

Do you own a blu ray player


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No



Do you own a big ball of twine?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No

Do you own a halloween mask?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Do you own an alarm clock?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Do you own some hand sanitizer?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah

Do you own a soap dish?


----------



## Frangipane (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes. 

Do you own a re-usable water bottle?


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes

Do you own an apple corer?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Do you own a toilet brush?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Yes !*
Just bought a new one 2 days ago.

*
Do you own a cordless phone?*


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Do you own a calculator?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, I own the Bad Mother ****er wallet from Pulp Fiction!

Do you own a swiss army pocket knife?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.



Do you own a cooler?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Yes, I own the Bad Mother ****er wallet from Pulp Fiction!
> 
> Do you own a swiss army pocket knife?


Shut yo' mouth! :lol



Oobe said:


> :lol
> 
> Yes, both keyring and regular variety. Certainly the keyring one has proved to be very useful.
> 
> Do you own...a beanie hat?


Nope. I have a cap that I wear while running - I got pulled over again Friday night :lol.

Yes, I have TWO coolers! :banana


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Shut yo' mouth! :lol


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Wasn't a question asked last time so...

Hey, why not... do you own Pulp Fiction on VHS/DVD or Blu-Ray?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a pair of slippers that resemble some sort of animal?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.



Do you own some dental floss?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a punching bag?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, a 70lb one

Do you own any nude magazines?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Too many. :um


Do you own anything made in the 1970's?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Most likely, but I'm really not sure.

Do you own any cosmetic/health products that is made specifically for your opposite gender?


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

No all natural mate!

Do you own a Chainsaw?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

Do you own a pitchfork?


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I do!

Do you own a Lawn Mower?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

Do you own a garden hoe


----------



## brian97 (Dec 3, 2014)

No,


Do you own a joke book?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore, used to have several.



Do you own a pair of sunglasses?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, I hate sunglasses for some reason.

Do you own a RC car?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Do you own a tire pressure gauge?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

Do you own jumper cables?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, several.


DYO paper clips?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Correct..Do you own a ship?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, the S.S. Minnow (just kidding). Of course not.



DYO some nasal spray?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Sadly not

Do you own some stuffed animals?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, but none are real.

Do you own a full gallon of milk? or are you one of those people who only buys a half gallon!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a full gallon of milk in the fridge.


DYO any Hustler magazines?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

Do you own any coins from a european country?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO any VHS tapes?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

hundreds of em

DYO any Batman movies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative..Dyo another Sas account?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

Do you own a hair blower dryer thing


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes.

Do you own a lawn mower?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Do you some audio cassette tapes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Too many..Do you own a collection of quarters?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

Do you own a little book light thingy, you stick it between the pages so you can read in the dark.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I do, believe it or not. :um




Do you own a tire pump?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

Do you own a collection of a certain tv series?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative..Do you own any vinyl records?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, many.



DYO a first aid kit?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Do you own a car?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Do you own an apartment?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Do you own a gun?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mark Clarke (Mar 27, 2016)

Nope
Do you own a PS4?

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Mark Clarke said:


> Nope
> Do you own a PS4?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


No

Do you own a beard?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No - beards age.

DYO a nutcracker?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a thermos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Do you own a VHS player?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah...but it's broken. :blank



DYO some weed killer?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

DYO brain teaser game/book?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Do you own another forum account?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a flip phone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup. :um


DYO more than 7 pairs of pants?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No

Do you own a rock?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

No but I own a garden that probably has rocks but as far as I'm aware they don't belong to me they're just trespassing haha 

Do you own a rainbow coloured peice of clothing?


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Positive 

Do you own a boat?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kinda, not really.

Do you own a tube of chapstick?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several


DYO a landline phone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes,Do you own a kingdom?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah

Do you own a netflix account?


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

No, I don't own a Netflix account.
Do you own a chocolate factory?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I wish

DYO a romantic movie on DVD or Blu Ray?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably, does _Crank: High Voltage_ count?

Do you own any food without any nutritional value?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol, no, not Crank. I'm talking about movies like The *Notebook, Titanic,* etc.

Probably not, even junk food has some kind of nutritional value.

DYO a potted plant?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

No.


Do you own a mouse mat?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

No I don't think they exist anymore do they? lol cause the high quality lazer mice these days work with any surface  I think mats are for ball mice ^_^

Do you own some clothes you know you're NEVER going to wear again but you can't bring yourself to get rid of them


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Absolutely!

DYO any souvenir's that a friend got you from a trip they went on?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Dyo land somewhere?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope

Do you own a box fan?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you own a cork screw?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes.

Do you own a penis ?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No penis. Sorry.

A motorcycle.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope

do you own a red hoodie?


----------



## nepnep247 (Feb 25, 2016)

yes

do you own nep related merch or content


----------



## NCL (Jun 9, 2013)

No, before I saw you on here, I didn't know there was such a thing as Nep in this world.

Do you own an enchanting smile?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. My smile is pretty goofy. I don't smile much anyway. 




Do you own a pair of glasses?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes,but they're broken.Dyo an old computer?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes ... and it doesn't work.



DYO an old car?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES! I still drive my 2006 Mustang.....218,150 miles and still going!

DYO a floppy disk?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, but they're all blank.



DYO a police scanner?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Dyo a laserdisc player?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a series of books?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Meh, no.

Do you own any Elvis related?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes, quite a bit. I love Elvis.

Do you own a library card?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes



DYO some ear buds?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Only 1 pair

Do you own a "cool" pocket knife?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, not even an uncool one. 

Do you own a movie series?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative..Dyo a laser disc player?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No



DYO a house plant?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a back scratcher?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a carpet cleaner?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes.

Do you own a pool float?


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

No

Do you own a bread maker?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*No.*
But I would like to get one.

*Do you own a .22 caliber rifle?*
( I do - a couple ).


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Do you own a desktop computer?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes I do.

Do you own a leather wallet/purse?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, wallet.

DYO a wig?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a hedge trimmer?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

no

Do you own a lawnmower?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Do you own a snowblower?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Do you own 2 or more wallets?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, I get like a new one every christmas with money in it. I don't use them tho, since I got a new heavy duty one I bought a month ago 

DYO a hair brush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you own a monopoly board?


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

yes. 

Do you own a Nintendo 64?


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

No.

Do you own a house?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a motorcycle?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Do you own a youtube channel?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Perhaps..Dyo a case of water bottles?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes ... and they're full of water.


DYO an emergency supply of food?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Newp

Do you own a box of macaroni and cheese?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, several.


DYO a putty knife?


----------



## MsVaslovik (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah, I own a Mac, and I love it


----------



## MsVaslovik (Apr 17, 2016)

MaidMarian said:


> No, only fictional ones.
> 
> Do you own a firearm?


Yup.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own an electric toothbrush?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Do you own a garden hose?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, but it leaks a bit.

Do you own a corset?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a teddy bear?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore.


DYO a portable dvd player?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative.DYO an old to-do list?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Don't think so

DYO a pair of black socks?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Nop. Do you own a handgun?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a bag of Doritos?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Nope I wish. Stupid diet.


DYO a tablet?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Do you own more than one phone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a WaterPik?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Maybe in a parallel universe. So no.

Do you own a teddy bear?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I still own a few Build-a-Bears

Do you own a toy car?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Actually, yes. I still have some from my childhood, just for nostalgia.


DYO a paper notebook?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Ehh, kinda

DYO a litter box?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a paper shredder?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes,Do you own a textbook?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many.


DYO a can of carburetor cleaner?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,DYO school textbooks?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes



DYO an HDTV?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes.

DYO a corset?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No :afr

DYO a bottle of eyedrops?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,DYO a 4K TV?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Nope

Do you own more than 30 DVDs?


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Nope

Do you own a full drivers license?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes

Do you own a journal?


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

No

Do you own a car?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, two of them, in fact.



DYO a can of bug spray?


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Yep

Do you own a Wii U?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

Do you own a 300 or 500 count pack of Q-tips?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, 300. LOL



DYO a can of gasoline?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol. I knew that Q-tip question was good. I bet you had to get up and check 

Yeah, I own a can.

DYO any SI Swimsuit magazines?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, several. :um



DYO some weedkiller?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Nope. 

Do you own a cat?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Cletis said:


> Yes, several. :um


I just bought 2011, 2013, 2014 (50th anni) and 2015 issues. They were brand new and only 14.35! :grin2::grin2:



Cascades said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you own a cat?


Kinda, I "gave" him to my sister years ago


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Oops, forgot to ask...

Do you own a gaming headset?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own anything made before 1900?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw..DYO old currency?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

DYO any apps you paid for?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, I've never ever used apps. 

Do you own a pimp suit?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO a stamp collection?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah

DYO a sports card collection?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - but it's OLD mid-1980s baseball cards.

DYO a transistor radio?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope

DYO something that, somewhat recently, surprised you when you re-discovered the fact that you still own it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..DYO a rare artifact


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope

DYO at least 3 versions of the exact same thing? not food, drinks or anything else that is too easy :b


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Hmm, I don't think so.

DYO any type of swimsuit/bikini?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes
Dyo a glass vase?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Too many.


DYO a CRT TV?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,DYO a penny?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many, many, many...



DYO a baseball cap?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No. I hate wearing caps

DYO any hair jel?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a bottle of Windex?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup..DYO an empty box?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, several.


DYO a pet fish?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No, I do not.

Do you own a record album?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No. Dyo bubble wrap?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Not anymore..R.I.P :,(

Do you own a Shamwow


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

no

On that note, DYO a Swiffer?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a weedwhacker?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,DYO your own land?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Amon - Hmmmm, two mortgages, one nearly paid off. It's a two-story house with a front and back yard that I pay taxes on. I think that counts. :con :stu

DYO a Timex wristwatch? I do! :banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..DYO a pet ant?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No LOL



DYO a fishing pole?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes.

DYO a flip phone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, two of them. :um



DYO a laptop older than 2010?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cletis said:


> Yes, two of them. :um
> 
> DYO a laptop older than 2010?


Actually, technically I think I do. I would be afraid to start it up :lol.

DYO a timeshare?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..DYO a laserdisc player?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Ugh, yeah?

DYO a wireless headset?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..DYO an Audio Technica microphone?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, well... maybe

DYO an xbox 360?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..DYO a safe?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

Do you own a blu ray movie?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


DYO a garden rake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Correct
DYO a boat?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

No.

Do you own a high sense of importance?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kinda, depends on what you mean by importance. 

Do you own a pair of binoculars?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No
DYO a car?


----------



## Overcome SA (Jun 15, 2016)

Yes.
Do you own a self improvement book?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several.


DYO a pair of pliers?


----------



## MoonxChild (Jun 16, 2016)

Unfortunately. Trying to ween off the fake smell goods.

Do you own ranch dressing?(One must always be in possession of ranch dressing...)


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

No, can't stand it.

Do you own an edible house plant?


----------



## MoonxChild (Jun 16, 2016)

I have an herb garden if that counts? No live plants in house.

Do you own a scrap book?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,DYO a collection of cards?


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

Nope. Do you own a sketchbook?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

no

DYO an old ipod shuffle?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you own a pair of slippers?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Negative.


DYO a lawn edger?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I think so...

DYO a riding lawnmower?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
DYO oil paint?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a wok?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a bag of fertilizer?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I think so

DYO a Kitchen Aid mixer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a big screen tv?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I suppose, yes.

DYO a bottle of eye drops?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several.

DYO an automatic dishwasher?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yeah.

DYO a yo yo?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.


DYO an outdoor thermometer?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Hmm, maybe? It might be broken, though.

DYO a baseball bat?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No.

DYO a watch?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, can't stand the feeling of wearing them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you own a back scratcher?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw,DYO a private ship?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own roller skates?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

No.

Do you own a dirt bike?


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

I wish.


Do you own a vanity. ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No
DYO a musical instrument?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Do you own some screwdrivers?


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes I do. My mom got me a little kit for Christmas one time. It's a single thinger that's hollow inside where you fit all the small magnetic heads or whatever. I'm such a girl, wow. I don't know the technical names to these but yeah. I have gotten some good use out of them at least.

Do you own reusable water bottles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a kitchen scale?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes

Do you own a Bible?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, a printed one and and audio one.

Do you own your feelings in social situations or do they own you ?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Depends on the situation.

Do you own a pet?


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes. Two adorable cats.

Do you like sushi. ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. 

Do you own a lot of books?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes many, many books.

Do you own a house or apartment?


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

No.

Do you own 2 large dildos.


----------



## endlessabyss (May 22, 2016)

Stupid question.. ofc I do.

Do you like the taste of blood?


----------



## endlessabyss (May 22, 2016)

..fail, haha. Sorry. Err.. do you own a Wii U?


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

endlessabyss said:


> Stupid question.. ofc I do.
> 
> Do you like the taste of blood?


Depends on whose blood.



endlessabyss said:


> ..fail, haha. Sorry. Err.. do you own a Wii U?


No worries, people come and go all the time here.

Wii U.. not at the moment. Maybe in the future.

Do you own a bicycle?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2 of them.

Do you still own a happy meal toy from when you were a child?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own any old video games?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tons..DYO a 2nd house?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

Do you own a pack of dental flossers, lol


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah several actually. I don't want to run out!

DYO a silly costume (like for dress up parties/Halloween?)


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

noydb said:


> Yeah several actually. I don't want to run out!
> 
> DYO a silly costume (like for dress up parties/Halloween?)


Yes. It is not silly and I wear it frequently.

Do you own red underwear?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.


DYO some wire cutters?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, a bunch

DYO a pack of Altoids?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Noooo, sorry. 

DYO a rabbit?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No
DYO a kayak?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Do you own a toaster?


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

No, I dropped it in my bath

Do you own flavoured lip balm?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Nope

Do you own chocolate fudge?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..DYO an Xbox One?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

DYO a 6 pack of Italian sausage


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

No (I'm vegetarian)

Do you own a castle?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah 

DYO a tv larger than 55 inches?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

No.

DYO a poncho?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,DYO a planet?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not yet.



DYO a vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I think so, but we don't have carpets anymore, so it's probably in the shed.

DYO a plastic jar of pickles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, I have a jar of relish though. 

Do you own a rowing machine?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

No.

Do you own an iron?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

DYO a banner of some sort?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

No.










DYO a graphing calculator?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

senkora said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I do. I have to buy a special watch battery to get it running again, though.

DYO a calculator watch?


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

No. 
Do you own a car?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes.

DYO incense?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own any toys or stuffed animals from when you were little?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes

Do you own something (not including obvious things such as food/necessities) that you brought in the last week?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes.


DYO a garden hose?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup
DYO a Smart TV?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. (But I do have an HDTV.)


DYO a fart noise maker?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No. DYO a toaster oven?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Used to own one but was thrown away
DYO a truck?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own a surfboard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,DYO a VHS/DVD Combo player?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a guitar?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

2 electric guitars and one electric bass.

Do you own a leather jacket?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah

DYO a real leather wallet?


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

Nope
Do you own an owl?


----------



## Robot5000 (Aug 18, 2016)

lol no. Do you own an indoor plant?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a shirt with your favorite sports team on it?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not at the moment but I plan to order some jerseys this season.

Do you own/collect comic books?


----------



## startspreading (Jan 4, 2012)

I own a collection from my childhood!

Do you own a lizard?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Do you own a power generator?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own a chainsaw?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

No.

DYO a Gopro?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,DYO a textbook?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes

Do you own any antiques?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No.

Do you ow skates?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a fishing pole?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,DYO VHS tapes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a pill cutter?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own any records or a record player?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes.

Do you own a hockey stick(s)?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope. What a terrible Canadian I am, lol

Do you own a swimming pool?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own any rap albums?


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes, I do. I own 3 I believe.

Do you own any old stamps?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Nope 

Do you own a Lava Lamp?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

No (used to)

Do you own any comic books?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No I don't. I haven't since I was a kid and even then I wasn't a collector.

Do you own a skateboard?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Yep, 2nd hand one i got cheap, but still in good condition 

Do you own anything illegal?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nope

Do you own a water pump?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

We've got one of those pressure washers in the basement, does that count?

Do you own sword or axe?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I own a wood cutting axe  
And a cheap, completely blunt Katana

Do you own a snow mobile?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No

Do you own an mp3 player?


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a musical box?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No

Do you own a board game?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many


DYO a metal detector?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope, no need for one.

Do you own a paper shredder?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a stuffed toy?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No. My kitties have a stuffed doggy toy tho.

Do you own any guns?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a cannon?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No.

Do you own WMD's?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

only for medical and research purposes, i swear!

do you own any sex toys?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not currently, but I have in the past.

Do you own a baseball bat?


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a lava lamp


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No.

Do you own any VHS tapes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Numerous of them

DYO a frog with hair?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No. My avatar is a frog, but it has only a hat, not hair.

DYO any Betamax tapes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a collection of corpses?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

I have various kinds of meats stored in the fridge/freeze; so in a sense yes :O

Do you own the sweat of your brow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

DYO a piggy bank?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nope.

Do you own chopsticks?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes!

Do you own a fake plant?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, several.



Do you own a drone?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own any paintings?


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you own any paintings?


I do not own any real paintings. Anything I own are just copies, and a bunch of cheap (but nice looking!!!) posters.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, the ones I painted with MS Paint. :cup

Do you own something (software doesn't count) made by Apple?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a water filter?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No



DYO a coin collection?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes I do actually. I've got this idea that I'll never see the whole world but if I collect any foreign bills or coins that I can at least have pieces of the various cultures/countries of the world since almost everyone uses money in trade.

Do you own a paper shredder?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nah.

Do you own a tent?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO an audio recorder?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I do not.

Do you own a pizza?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Currently, no.

Do you own a cat who actually owns you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a box of crayons?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes

DYO a human being?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nah.

Do you own Quake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a pool?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Do you own a power drill?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

No

Do you own a lava lamp?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope.

Do you own lava?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Nope heh

Do you own a tamigotchi?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No, but I did once.

Do you own a scented candle?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a bicycle?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes. Two.

Do you own a David Lynch film?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No, I sold all of my films.

Do you own a NES?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Nope, I wish

Do you own your own place (house, flat etc)?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, if only...

Do you own a large luxury yacht?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO an exercise ball?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No.

Do you own a lawnmower?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a 4K TV?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

no, one day, one day!

Do you own a 3d tv?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No, I don't own a TV currently, except for the old CRT one that I only use for some retrogaming.

Do you own a motorcycle?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Nope!

Do you own a skateboard?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope

Do you own a shovel?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No

Do you own a drill ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a hair straightener?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No

Do you own a rucksack ?.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep

Do you own a driving licence?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

An expired provisional yes, otherwise no.

Do you own a pair of Wellington boots ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a pocket knife?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No.

Do you own a tiny clothespin?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No

Do you own a Dumb/feature/classic (non-smart) mobile phone ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Used to,long ago

DYO a computer with Windows XP on it?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, sadly.

Do you own a watch ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO an 11 inch Laptop?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, but do own a 10" and a 15.6" laptop.

Do you own an electric toothbrush ?.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

No

DYO a food processor?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a toaster ?.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

yep

do you own a blender?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes..

DYO a Ouija board?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. :afr

Do you own a unicycle ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

DYO an empty box?


----------



## Sergio Santos (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes..
Do you own a Shop?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a sword?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

No.

Do you own a camera?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, a proper camera.

Do you own a DVD player ?.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

No.

Do you own a gun?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a pressure washer?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, but I do own a shower, does that count ?. 

Do you own a pet ?.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Most definitely not.

Do you own a megaphone?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, *No*, I wish... 

Do you own a broken heart ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a water bottle?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, not in the conventional sense (Eg, for cycling), but I do own a bottle with water in it. Unless you mean 'hot water bottle' ?. Then that would be a No too. :eyes

Do you own more than ten pairs of footwear ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah,just 3

DYO an Apple product?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, never have, and don't ever plan too.

Do you own a bikini/swimsuit/pair of swimming trunks ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just trunks

DYO a DSLR camera?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, trunks. I haven't been swimming in years though.

edit: No DSLR, but would like one.

Do you own a chess board?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah,don't really know how to play chess

DYO a tripod?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

A microphone tripod. 

Do you own a microphone?


----------



## Nyla (Oct 9, 2016)

Only if the one on my phone counts.

Do you own a razor?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, only disposable ones though.

Do you own a paper shredder ?.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No. I still can't grow facial hair so don't need it: 

edit: No paper shredder.

Do you own a backpack?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

DYO a car?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes, a very sexy car that I worked hard for. 










It's a much brighter red than that, though. Not sure what that color is.

EDIT: Here, guys, even if no one cares, this is a bit more like it.










Mmmmm. Thanks car, for making my life a bit more sexy.

DYO a printer? heh, heh, sure would be useful if I had one for school!!! ._.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, though it's not used very often.

Do you own a tablet (not the medication lol) ?.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah, I own this kind of tablet. 










DYO a dog!? ^^


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, not now, but have owned quite a few over many years. Last one was called Prince, and Labrador/Alsation cross.

Do you own a CD player ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

DYO a pool?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Nope

Do you own any pets?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep,several

DYO a mansion?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

In another life time, LOL! :lol

Home surveillance equipment?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

DYO an expensive item?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes, I own a very sexy (expensive) car that I say, proudly, I worked years for.

My laptop was also pretty expensive.

My braces were also very expensive but that is an item I no longer have. :grin2: 

Do you own a sex toy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

DYO a pair of running shoes?


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes

DYO any property?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a spaceship?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not anymore. Crash landed here.

DYO anything resembling a flamingo? Like a flamingo painting, a flamingo figure, or a flamingo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,not at all

DYO a Quill?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No sir.

Do you own a Costco membership?


Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

DYO a surf board?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a dedicate portable music player (that just plays music, nothing else) ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, but it's lost somewhere in the house.

Do you own any smoking paraphernalia?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Only a lighter and a packet of cigarettes. Oh, and an ashtray too. 

Do you own a bidet ?. :blush


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Nah, I just make do with toilet paper and daily showering. It's like the stone age here 

Do you own any gardening/agricultural tools or equipment?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No.

Do you own a coin collection?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, other than those in my pocket. 

Do you own more than one mobile phone ?.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Nope, just one flippy phone!

DYO a pair of glasses?


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

No. Eye sight as sharp as telescopes.

Do you own a pair of diving flippers?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a Bluetooth earpiece ?.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes. If you asked this question a couple few months ago, the answer would be no.

Do you own a digital piano.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. I did have one when I was a lot younger.

Do you own a digital radio ?.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

An old alarm clock/radio in storage, yeah.

Do you own a shot glass?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO disinfecting wipes?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, a boat load of wipes.

Do you own a vinyl record?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, many.

DYO an autographed picture?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Do you own any of those velvet paintings like fat Elvis or dogs playing poker?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No. They look cool though.


DYO any antiques?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a YouTube account?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, but it was hardly ever used, hasn't been used in years, and I have no idea what the password is.

Do you own a beanie hat ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup,several of them

DYO an exotic pet?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

2 Bengal cats, I suppose they're exotic.

Do you own a complete series on blu ray?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

DYO a Math textbook?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a wrist watch ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO an asthma inhaler?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not anymore. 

Do you own a journal?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. I've not been one for keeping notes.

Do you own a shower ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep..

DYO a swing?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore.

DYO a hoe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

DYO land?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a sports jersey?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a fish tank ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a shovel?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

No

DYO a juice machine?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a sandwich maker/toaster ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

DYO a desktop computer?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, not now anyway, much prefer my laptop, so much quieter.

Do you own a conservatory ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

DYO a private lake?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a sunbed ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a waterbed?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

No. I wish I did though, they seem super comfortable.

Do you own a writer's notebook?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

DYO a Blu Ray Player?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Does an Xbox One count? If so, yes.

Do you own a pair of aviator sunglasses?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

DYO an external hard drive?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes, though I haven't used it yet. 

Do you own a sleeping bag?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

DYO a business?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes
Do you own a guitar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

DYO a piano?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, but I gave up on lessons in high school.
Crap ^^^ that was about the guitar. I do not own a piano.

Do you own a subscription to Spotify?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No not anymore

Do you own a slave?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own crutches?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, I've had a few mishaps.

Do you own a beer mug?


----------



## cameleonhair (Jun 26, 2014)

No, I'm more of a straight-out-of-the-glass type of drinker. 

Do you own a sextoy?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No. My hand works fine. 

Do you own a cowboy hat?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No 

DYO a mug with your name on it?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a pair of flip flops ?.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a fire extinguisher?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No, but it wouldn't be a bad idea considering how many fires have started on my stove this year.


Do you own a chandelier?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No, I'm not a _millionaire_

DYO a fishing rod?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lol, yes actually. Long hair all day.

Do you own a fake plant?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes

DYO a hula hoop?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a real plant ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a white and black flannel?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes

DYO a treadmill?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, but I do own a Healthrider



DYO a snow shovel?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. We don't get much snow here, if any.

Do you own a garage ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

DYO a typewriter?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, but I use one everyday at work.

Do you own a waffle maker?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nah, but mmmm...waffles.

Do you own a microscope or telescope?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no
do you own a list of creative ideas?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Sadly no, but if I was more creative, I probably would.

Do you own a pair of prescription glasses ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, 3 pairs. Although I wear contacts usually.

Do you own an electric toothbrush?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, I much prefer a manual brush, I find I have more control over brushing and think they do a better job personally.

Do you own an alarm clock ?.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Trooper said:


> No, I much prefer a manual brush, I find I have more control over brushing and think they do a better job personally.
> 
> Do you own an alarm clock ?.


Of course! Or else I would sleep all day! Oh wait... I already kinda do that...
Do you own a collection of anything? And if so what is it?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, I sadly got rid of my collections a long long time ago (stamps and toy cars). I do have 6 phones and 4 tablets, so you could say that they were sort-of a (small) collection.

Do you own a dental brace ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, 3 sets of those as well lol. Had braces from the age of 17 to 19.

Do you own a fireplace?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No. 

Do you own candelstick holders?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, but it's not a very stylish one. Rather plain and ordinary looking. Could do with some work doing to it too.

Oops!

No, no candlestick holders. Not now anyway.

Do you own a teapot ?.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Many! I collect them 

Do you own slippers?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes, 

DYO a vegetable garden?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a sewing machine?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No (can't believe you get to use a typewriter at work by the way, that sounds really cool!)

Do you own a dry erase board?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a widescreen TV?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, but it hasn't been used (switched on) in quite a number of years.

Do you own a coffee machine ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes! What would I do without one? 

Do you own a 5 blade shaving razor?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, mine only has two blades, but it does have this lovely lubrication strip to make shaving much less harsh on the skin.

Do you have a bad habit ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nail biting, picking at any sign of a pimple and causing blemishes, waking up late to name a few..

Do you own a suv?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope, I don't drive. but have had a few lessons.

Do you own a garden ?.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No, but I would really like to one day. 

Do you own one of those rotating world globes (I don't know what they're called) ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

DYO a toenail clipper?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes,

DYO a rocking chair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a broom?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a selfie stick?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a tub filled with acid?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Doesn't everyone?

Do you own red sneakers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes

DYO a limousine?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own a lava lamp?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a bomb?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope.

Do you own a first aid box ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Does a first aid bag count?

Do you own a cassette player?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not anymore

DYO a backyard swing?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, I don't have a backyard to put it in.

Do you own a (legal) herb plant ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

DYO a collection of some kind?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Makeup and false eyelashes.

Do you own a face mask of a fictional character?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

No, I don't own any masks at all

Do you own an anime movie? Extra points if you own a Ghibli movie.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

I do, I have a fair amount of ghibli films actually. 

Do you own a 3d TV?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, my TV was bough 6 years ago, before 3D was an option.

Do you own a wedding ring ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No. Never.

Do you own more than 5 band tees?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No I think I have about 2. 

Do you own a telescope?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, not now. But I used to own a pocket one years ago.

A pink pair of socks ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own decorative pillows for your bed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a walkie talkie?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a soft toy ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a dishwasher?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own an iPhone ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No. Do you own an android?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No.

Do you own fly fishing flies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a torture chamber?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes :whip . No, no I honestly don't. Not my sort of thing. :um

Do you own any BDSM paraphernalia ?. :blush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..

DYO a pool table?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

No, I'm not rich.

Do you own a pot big enough to cook a head?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes

DYO a bag of sugar?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

No. But I just spend 160$ to import 20 pounds of grey celtic sea salt.

Do you own self help books.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a vinyl player?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Nope, but I have a portable CD player somewhere.

Do you own the souls of your enemies?


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

I wish. 

Do you own a flute?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Hahaha!

No, but I own a violin, mostly decorative.

Do you own eye masks to sleep?


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

I can relate to that. 

I own one, but don't use it. Makes me feel weird. 

Do you own a pet rock?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

I modified the elastics to be more comfortable, and only use one on the back of my head, not squeezing my ears... I like the warm feeling of eye masks, and darkness helps fall asleep, useful when you sleep during the day and don't have a coffin.

No, I have pet fishes, but I do have a big treasure box full of semi-precious stones.

Do you own an aquarium?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own a tube of Neosporin?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

No. I avoid my allergens (grains, corn) chemicals, get enough vitamin C to heal and B to avoid getting scales as seen in pellagra.. Actually a cortisone cream almost killed me.

Do you own a chainsaw?


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

^geez, that's why I don't let cream into my house anymore. (That's awful though, lucky you survived.)

Nah,I think that's a good thing though. 

Do you own any firearms?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a water filter?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No and that's also a good thing, though I'm not anti guns. 

Dangit. Yes to the water filter.

Do you own a pull out couch?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

I actually like nature yogurt better than ice cream, because I prefer sour to sweet, and the sugar leave a bad after taste and cravings for more compulsively, and anxiety high on sugar... and depressed crashes... oh god. But I tried pistachio ice cream covered with a white chocolate maple, and it was awesome~

Chainsaws were invented to "help" women deliver babies and kill trees, so that's great, hahaha. Might be useful in a zombie apocalypse though... if we don't trip and fall chest first on it... 

Nope, but I collect knives.
*
Do you own a spider (or do you kill them on sight)?*


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Better get a chainsaw then lol 

I have a deal with spiders, they can stay in my house as long as I don't see them. If I see a spider once I let it pass, see it twice It's dead. I know they're good to have around but I can't relax knowing it might jump down on me lol. So basically, I kill them on sight. 

Do you own any antiques?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

A spider walked across my back while I was sitting in bed eating once, it was a nice little massage. I just put her on my desk to avoid squishing her. I hate every other insects, so I love that they hunt worse horrors. Look how cute they are:










I bought my furniture so long ago, but I don't think they're antiques yet XD

Do you own a flame thrower? I saw one on eBay for 2000$, it was weird.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, and wouldn't know what use it would be if I did. It would be a little bit on the large side for browning meringues.

Do you own a piece of exercise equipment ?.


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Used to have a treadmill and elliptical, but not for the last few years, just go to the gym.

DYO a barbie-sized tent? (Like one a store would use for a model)


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, but I have plans to get one for my cats for Christmas  

Do you own a wireless mouse?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, and using it now.

Do you own a wireless keyboard ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a gaming laptop/desktop?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, not now, I've given up spending silly amounts of money on constant upgrade.

Do you own a portable game console ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup but it's been years since I last used it

DYO a dust bunnie?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Probably a whole colony.

Do you own a custom mug?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope, only generic off-the-shelf ones.

Do you own a famous character printed duvet set ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a 3D printer?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own a portable Bluetooth speaker? 

And do you know why next to some of the users posts, I see a little guy with a + sign (assuming it's to add friends) and why some I see are blue with a check mark? Have I been sending requests out accidentally lol?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, I hate the quality of sound from them.

Do you own an Apple Mac computer ?.

@Worried Cat Milf I can't say I have ever seen a little guy with a + sign next to members posts. Strange, very strange indeed...


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, but never use it as I'm not fond of it.
@Trooper ah, forgot to mention I use Tapatalk on my phone.

Do you own an app that you paid for?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own an iPod?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, don't own anything Apple.

Do you own a Frisbee ?.

@Worried Cat Milf Ah!, I see, I always use the web site, either when on the phone or the computer.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,DYO an alien slave?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Oh yes, they clean for me and cook for me...

ARE YOU CRAZY?! :b

DYO something that you cherish?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, photographs of younger days.

Do you own a facebook account ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a leather wallet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a paintball gun?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a pair of mittens ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a digital camera?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own nun chucks?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, nah!.

Do you own any board games ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Connect 4 only

Dyo any voodoo dolls?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Does Barbie count ?. :b

Do you own an open fire ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own dust bunnies under your bed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO a lawn mower?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own an empty cardboard box ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a pumpkin yet?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No 

Do you own a glass table?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,only wooden

Dyo a costume?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

A few from previous years.

Do you own a leather jacket?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a pet crab?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own a cheese grater?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Dyo any explosives?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Just a few frags in my purse.

Do you own a space heater?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Not unless my farts count  Oops meant for Amon. But they do keep me warm, too, so...

But yes I also own a space heater.

Do you own binoculars?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a laser pointer?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

no

Do you own some vinyls ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a doghouse?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own taco seasoning?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a nonstick pan?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own an air duster can?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own Mickey or Minnie Mouse ears?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a piece of string?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Many (because of cat wand toys)

Do you own wireless earbuds?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a CD player?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

If Xbox or laptop counts, yes.

Do you own a stress ball?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo an exercise ball?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a round laundry basket?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a bunk bed?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a three legged animal ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a thesaurus?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

DYO an attic?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah 

Do you own a cook book?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo the secret recipe to a Krabby Patty?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

CURSE that Mr. Krabs, no

DYO any Disney Tsum-Tsum plushies?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never heard of that.

DYO a used makeup sponge that your dog chewed and left it looking like your dog chewed it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a medicine ball?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lol @ the makeup sponge 

Yes. Do you own an ugly sweater?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a pretty sweater?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a holey sweater ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a laserdisc player?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, no.

Do you own a (HiFi) music system ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep..somewhere in the house

Dyo a treehouse?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a two sided box ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a trailer?


----------



## shivvie (Oct 25, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a typewriter


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Does @shivvie own a cute dog? Yes.

Do you own a slow cooker?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep. And it cooks really, really slow. 

Do you own a sword?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a gun?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a cannon ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shh..

Dyo a house in another country?


----------



## shivvie (Oct 25, 2016)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> No.
> 
> Does @shivvie own a cute dog? Yes.
> 
> Do you own a slow cooker?


Lol I really do don't I  though I'm actually a cat person

No 

do you own a trebuchet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo an AC?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

If it's an AC, as in Air Conditioning Unit (ACU), then no. Otherwise I have no idea.

Do you own a round box ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a taser?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No. Do you own a gray hoodie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo an axe?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah.

Do you own a box of cake mix?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a ball shaped box ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hmmm... I don't think so. 

Do you own a fleece blanket?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a sleeping bag ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a Bible Book?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own more than one pillow ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a shed on your property?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah.

Do you own a coin jar?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes. It's not a very big jar, but it is nearly three quarters full, and has been for years.

Do you own a pair of ear muffs ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.
Do you own a mini calendar?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah

DYO a bobblehead


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes. Beavis and Butthead bobble heads but Beavis is lost and Butthead is missing an arm 

Do you own a battery operated electric salt or pepper grinder?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No. 

Do you own something that need another thing to function but you can't afford that other thing hence rendering the first thing useless?
(For example having a gaming console but not being able to afford games)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a wax figure of yourself?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I wish.

Do you own black candles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo more than 1 credit card?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No.

Do you own a two dollar bill?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Not at the moment but my grandparents used to give us one every birthday

DYO a VCR (still?)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No.

Do you own a laser?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Several laser pointers for the cats.

Do you own a microphone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Dyo a soda machine?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope.

Do you own an ab rocker?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a treadmill?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No. 

Do you own at least two dumbbells?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a funeral business?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nah.

Do you own a baby?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a dog?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Perhaps

Dyo an underground room?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a radio controlled (atomic) clock ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nooope.

Do you own a ceiling fan?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a dictionary?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Do you own a menu from a local Chinese take out place?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. Not had one for a long time.

Do you own a pressure cooker ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a pair of handcuffs?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, but I should.

Do you own a portable battery charger for your phone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup but I haven't used it

Dyo a stack of paper plates?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Somewhere in the garage on a shelf.

Do you own a flag?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo an old TV from the 70s?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a snorkel?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a pair of combat boots?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a dinner table?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a yacht ?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, I'm posting on it right now. Sikeee.

Do you own a can of Febreeze?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a pet bird?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a shirt that is around 10 years old that doesn't fit you anymore but you won't throw it out because maybe one day it will fit you again?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a collection of quarters from different years?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I do, actually. :um


DYO a stamp collection?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a farm?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

no.

Do you own a bicycle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Dyo a sword?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope

Do you own a musical instrument?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A piano

Dyo a Blu Ray drive?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, I have a blue ray player. Is that the same thing as a blue ray drive?

Do you own a watch?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a time capsule?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No time capsule. Had to look up what that even was!

Do you own a classical music CD?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a costume (s)?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sort of. I have a viking hat.

Do you own a painting on the wall?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, but we do have a couple in a cupboard.

Do you own a retractable tape measure ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own sand paper?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, what grade do you require ?. 

Do you own a mini push-a-long scooter ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a leash?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Several and I don't even have a dog.

Do you own a dog?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Several and I don't even have a dog.


I'm not even going to ask...

No, no dogs.

Do you own a whip ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

@Trooper lol, I take one of my cats for walks! Sheesh

No whip.

Do you own a furry rug?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo hardwood floors?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nah

Do you own a carpet cleaner?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a superfluous remote control? Basically a remote to a device that you no longer own.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a small reptile?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Nope, just 2 cats. 

DYO an Easy Bake Oven?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own any fake plants?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. I think they are just dust collectors.

Do you own an ornamental doorstop ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own a non cordless phone?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a house phone ?.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

No

Do you own a Game Boy?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, not now anyway.

Do you own a tent ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a sleeping bag?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a yoga mat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a weight lifting machine?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own a painting easel?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a Halloween costume?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes and it is so perfect for ordering almost all the pieces online and not seeing them in person beforehand. 

Do you own a back scratcher?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No, but I do have a strange head massage gizmo. 

Do you own tea kettle?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes

Do you own a multimeter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a ruler?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes

Do you own a hardware firewall?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes.

Do you own a BlueRay writer/burner ?.


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

No.

DYO a netti pot (sinus rinsing apparatus)


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own glasses?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes. Spectacles and drinking glasses. 

Do you own a novelty drinking mug ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a pumpkin?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Oops, edit - 
novelty mug - Yes, my daughter got it for me for mother's day and it world's worst mom lololol
pumpkin - yes, on the porch and carved to look like dan & phil

DYO a scarecrow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a sharp knife?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah.

Do you own a Swiffer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

How did you know? Quit stalking me

Dyo a bird cage?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, but I know you do @Amon hehehehe.

Do you own a fridge with an ice maker?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup..

Dyo a ninja costume?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

It's not a costume. It's a uniform.

Do you own a magical staff? Real or fake.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Why of course I do! How else would I make my magical spells? Heheh

DYO a pair of vans shoes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo an invisibility cloak?


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah its called social anxiety. It works like a charm!!! 

DYO a fleshlight? xD


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, No.

Do you own a double ender ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No... O.O

Do you own a paintball gun?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own (Halloween edition) a relic that you took from a UFO when you were abducted? The Benevolent Klaatu said "what ever you do, do not take anything from our ship otherwise we will return for world wide retribution." You thought, "eh, they'll never know if I take this small souvenir" and until now, you haven't told anyone other than this message board about your relic?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo an action figure?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a DVD/Blue Ray you've never watched?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo any toys?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a book about SA?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo an umbrella?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a poster of a model?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes but it's rarely used.

Do you own a bidet?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. LOL


DYO a broom?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes and I fly on it every night.

Do you own a tiara?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a wig?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a home?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a planet?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Not technically but I live in one lol

Do you own a SNES?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a Wii U?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Toaster oven count? If so, yes.

Do you own a fall themed/scented candle?


----------



## SomeTosser (Oct 30, 2016)

I don't have any scented candles. The closest I have to a scented candle is one of those febreeze wall plug-ins in the purple scent. It smells like purple.

Do you own a luxurious pillow? (I own 3)


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

not really. i have some pretty comfy $3 ones though.

do you own a wifi hotspot?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, and all my smartphones can be use as one too.

Do you own a pen that writes in invisible ink ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a grill?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own binoculars?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a pencil sharpener?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes.

DYO an audio cassette tape?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a framed picture on your wall?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own Windows tablet ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own any How To books?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own an emergency DIY toolbox ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a pile of dirty magazines under your mattress?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. I have the internet for that......................

Do you own an adult tool/toy box ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

More like a shed.

Kidding.

Do you own a rubber ducky?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No.

Do you own a scented candle? Currently burning a Sweater Weather right now.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Quite a few. I do wonder what Sweater Weather smells like though.

Do you own a fireproof safe box?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes. and it is hidden in the...

Do you own tumble dryer ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Hidden where? Go on @Trooper

Do you own tweezers?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, It's in the... cupboard... near the... fireplace... in the...

Yes. though I have only used them for work. No other use for them otherwise.

Do you own a battery operated toy ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own ankle socks?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, hate hate hate how they feel!

Do you own a soap dish?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Indeed.

Do you own a water cooler?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a cd player?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sort of.

Do you own an iPod?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No. But I have an iphone for music on the go.

Do you own a How to Book?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo an encyclopedia?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Somewhere. 

Do you own a PO box?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a hidden escape route in your home?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Do you own a Mac laptop?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a Chromebook?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own a Netflix account?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a boombox?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own a robe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep but I don't wear it

Dyo a piggy bank?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a strobe light?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a gluestick?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope

Do you own incense?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah and I don't even like those things.

Do you own a pack of colored Sharpies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a glue gun?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a large salad bowl?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a telescope ?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No I wish.

Do you own a camera (not phone)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo any cleaning wipes?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yup.

Do you own butt wipes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Perhaps..

Dyo a toy wand?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

For cats, yes.

Do you own a pair of red pants?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a tutu?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own a choo choo train?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a dishwasher?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yesh.

Do you own dual monitors?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,I wish

Dyo a TV 32 inches or bigger?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own high socks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a credit card?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a raincoat/poncho?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo clothing from a certain time period?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes. The present...

Do you own a tongue cleaner ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a paperclip?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Many.

Do you own a loofah?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

There's some in the house but I don't use them. :um


DYO an old film camera?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a laundromat ?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO any men's magazines?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a shelf filled with books?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep, although I am not a reader.

Do you own any pc games that you actually play?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Have several,but can't play them due to having an old computer

Dyo an anatomical skeleton model?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a spray bottle full of water?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Several.

Do you own a Star Wars blue ray or DVD?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo any stuffed animals?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

A few.

Do you own a paper shredder?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Nope

DYO a laminator?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a piercing other than ears?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope

Do you own a piercing other than ears?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Used to have a belly button piercing when I was 18. It was a dumb and tacky idea. Took it out not even a year later, now I just have a small hole there.

Do you own an airsoft gun?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope.

Do you own a tattoo ?.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Do you own a workshop? Like a garage or anything with lots of tools in it that you use as a workshop.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a pair of sunglasses ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a spinny stool?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a room thermometer ?.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a joystick to play games?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope. I haven't seen one since I was a kid.

Do you own the board game Risk?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No, I haven't owned it since I was a kid.

Do you own a book about dealing with SA?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not just SA specifically, but it's an anxiety book.

Do you own no slip velvet hangers?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No and I had to look up what that was! 

Do you own a martini glass (or several)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a crowbar?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, in fact it's in the living room right now if I recall correctly.

Do you own a gold chain?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a musical instrument?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Do you own a dry erase board?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Do you own something made of gold?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I don't think so.

Do you own a toaster oven?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a soccer ball?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a souvenir from another country?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes. A small shot glass from ireland.

Do you own a wok?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own chopsticks?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No. 

Do you own a board game?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a protractor?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes.

DYO a bandana?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes ma'am. 

Do you own a special box you keep special things in?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Do you own something from your mom?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own any textbooks from high school because you just never returned them?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a laptop cover?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

DYO an air compressor?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a bag of candy?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a cowboy hat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a pair of boots?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Several. It's boot season, yay.

Do you own a spell book?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a physical science textbook?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

No


Do you own an iPad?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope, I don't own anything Apple.

Do you own a string vest ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope. I learned a few months ago what a string vest is.

Do you own a spare key to your home?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, four of us live here, so there are enough keys (one each) if anything should happen...

Do you own any type of reference book ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Weed-O-Pe-Dia: A Totally Dank A-Z Reefer Reference... It was a gift from my sister lol. Actually just looked at my shelf now to remember the title.

Do you own a red neck tie?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd never buy a tie from a *******...

No, no I don't own a red neck tie. 

Do you own anything pink ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yerp.

Do you own a sweater vest?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a flask for booz?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a T shirt with a movie or TV show reference?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own nike gym or jogging clothes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a trophy?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nah.

Do you own something that most people would throw away but you just can't because of some strong attachment?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a cat...or more accurately does a cat own you?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes 

Do you own a shovel?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes and yes.

Do you own a box of frozen Hot Pockets?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a tattoo on or near your butt?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a Tinder account?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope. Is it good?

Do you own a book you bought just to impress people but you've never actually read it.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. I don't own many books anyway.

Do you own something that has been autographed by someone famous ?.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes. Several autographs I am quite proud of owning!

Do you own something in your fridge that is moldy right now?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, no. Unless blue cheese counts (which isn't mine, I might add) ?.

Do you own a really loud (brightly coloured, crazy design) item of clothing ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a diary?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, from years ago.

@relm1 I don't know, I don't have a Tinder account either.

Do you own a Samsung item?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a smartphone ?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a laser printer?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes.

Do you own an ink-jet printer ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope (that was for the laser jet, I do have the other printer)

Do you own more than one spatula?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes

Dyo a bleach bottle?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Do you own a deck of cards?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a litter box?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep, four.

Do you own a kickball?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a latter?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No ladder.

Do you own a box of secret items?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo an igloo?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own a news app?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo an emergency exit?


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

no

do you own a wig?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a broom?


----------



## stephanieeee (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes. 

Do you own some sort of antique?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Several

Dyo a rare item?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own an illegally downloaded movie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Perhaps

Dyo a rice ball?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I could. I have a little onigiri mold.

Do you own glasses?


----------



## Firebug123 (Oct 30, 2016)

I own a poster from Woodstock era, it was my dads but now it's mine.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dyo a college notebook?


----------



## Firebug123 (Oct 30, 2016)

Do not own textbook


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dyo a 2nd house?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a tablet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a lamp?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Do you own a wallet?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes.

Do you own a deep fryer?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a Britta filter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo plastic plates?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a passport ?.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own an electric razor?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a cereal box?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own either an evening gown or a tuxedo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a box of crayons?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own cherry chapstick?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own an empty box that you probably should just throw away.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

A few. I always think, "but the cats will like this one". 

Do you own a jar of coconut oil?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a mechanical leg?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope

Do you own a world globe?


----------



## Digestive (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a grinder?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No.

Do you own any board games?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo lead pencil lead?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No.

Do you own a recliner?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a wristband?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own a fitted cap?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Dyo a headband?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Do you own a trench coat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo any expensive clothing?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not clothes, but a pair of sneakers.

Do you own a George Foreman electric grill ?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a halogen oven ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a drawing book?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a gift that you received but are going to re-wrap it and give to someone else later?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo an ancient artifact?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes. I really do.

Do you own a cigarette lighter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo cans of food?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yep, canned foods 

DYO a motorcycle/moped?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a curry powder?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a 1st aid kit?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep 

Do you own a favorite shirt?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes and it doesn't fit 

Do you own an electric toothbrush?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope

Do you own a stud finder?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes (but I lost it so maybe no).

Do you own a bedstand?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Do you own a bonfire pit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a robotic vaccum?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Do you own bubble bath?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I have bathtub.

Do you own a Holiday themed candle?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a religious text?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a sketchbook?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yep.

Do you own more than one tv?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Dyo an Asus laptop?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

How did you know?

Do you own a pancake griddle?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own Christmas lights?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Do you own a fax machine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a table?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No. 

Do you own fluffy pillows?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

They're not as fluffy as they used to be.

Do you own a fashion magazine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a mailbox?


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Nov 7, 2016)

yup

do you own a bookcase?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a bird cage?


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Nov 7, 2016)

nope

do you own an x box?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep,the 1st one though

Dyo a pet door ?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

As in a pet that happens to be a door or a door for pets? XD no either way. 

Do you own a limited edition of something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dye a magic eraser?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Do you own a sibling?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yep.

Do you own a deck of cards?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo your own forum?


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Nov 7, 2016)

no

do you own any comic books?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a book on questions to ask a person?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Nope

Do you own a Pokemon Card?


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Nov 7, 2016)

nope

do you own a collection of anything?


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i have a perfume collection

do you own a bike?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a DVD box set of a TV show?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own swim goggles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Dyo any props?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a CD or download of a film soundtrack?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Many downloads of that

Dyo a guitar ?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a framed photo of yourself that someone else took?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lol, yeah. Prom photo, not even with my date. It sits in the room with the cats litter boxes.

Do you own a smart tv?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Grrr.. what is a smart TV? I might own it...i don't know what that is. I think I own a dumb tv.

Interesting that you have a prom photo but without your date. ;-P

Do you own a backyard deck?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Haha, yeah. My mom snapped it before I went to go take group and couple photos. The ones with my date are incredibly awkward @relm1

Yes. Do you own any movie posters?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes...movies I've worked on.

Do you own an ergonomic keyboard or mouse?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a panini press?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

no.

Do you own a fondue pot?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Do you own a cast iron skillet?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a parking permit to a place you once went to? You should throw it away but you were so excited to get access to the venue that you hold on to the parking permit for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a coffee maker?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yep

Do you own back scratcher?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nah.

Do you own a longboard?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

DYO a badminton racket?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a bouncy ball?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

No but I remember how cool they were in that big bin at the grocery store when I was a kid 

DYO a ****ty pumpkin costume?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Do you own a cassette player?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Dyo an expensive microphone?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes. Several.

Do you own a hammer?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

blue53669 said:


> No but I remember how cool they were in that big bin at the grocery store when I was a kid
> 
> DYO a ****ty pumpkin costume?


Don't you just want to unleash all those bouncy balls on unsuspecting shoppers? And lmao @ the slooty pumpkin costume XD

Yes to the hammer.

Do you own a snow shovel?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,don't need one

Dyo a blank CD?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a home theater system?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a doll collection?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own a fruit basket?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hmm, I own a bowl that I put fruit in. Is that a fruit basket?

Do you own something weird that you leave in your car?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a laceless shoe?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes, all of them actually because I hate to tie shoes haha

DYO any Coke-themed Cola glassware


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a silicone whisk?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you own a silicone whisk?


No, but I own a metal one. Do you own a garlic press?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, but I usually just use a knife.

Do you own a pair of jeans that aren't blue?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No. 

Do you own a sleeper sofa?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a gym membership?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Good question. I think I owe them money, so maybe they cancelled it.

Do you own a tie dye shirt?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a can opener?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a gift card that you've yet to use?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noope

Dyo a recipe book?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

No

Do you have a cat?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yup! I own a bunch of cats on my family's farm lol

Do you own a Mickey Mouse Ears Hat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a vintage camera?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own a pair of flip-flops?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a champagne glass ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a cooking pot?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeep.

Do you own a rice cooker?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a bread maker ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a bird feeder?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a toilet plunger?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeppers! LOL! 

Do you own a deck of cards?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a own queen or king size matress?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a coffee maker ?.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a How To book?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yerp.

Do you own a teddy bear?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

do you own a teddy bear?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own black sneakers?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope. 

Do you own hiking shoes?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nooope.

Do you own anything Game of Thrones related?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No but everyone thinks I would love that show. Never saw it because I don't have netflix.

Do you own anything "Lost" related?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

relm1 said:


> No but everyone thinks I would love that show. Never saw it because I don't have netflix.
> 
> Do you own anything "Lost" related?


I don't watch it either.

Nope

Do you own a rubicks cube?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope but did back when I was a kid.

Do you own a photoalbum?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you own a mood ring?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo construction equipment?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No. 

Do you own a rolling pin?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo office supplies?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own black gloves?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No

Do you own a baseball cap?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No, but I own a Best Yet Market Deli cap.

Do you own suspenders?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own binoculars?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Do you own a coffee maker?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes (thank God!!)

Do you own a Rubik's Cube?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a landline phone?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own expensive headphones?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a Keurig?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a tamagotchi?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Do you own an antique?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Several

Dyo a key chain?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep

Do you own a Thermos?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes... I won it at my work during a weight loss competition they had, otherwise I don't think I would have bought one.

DYO a large canister of ****ty popcorn that they sell during holidays?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Haha! It's empty but I have the big tin!

Do you own a cornucopia?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

No

DYO a board game?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own body wash (opposed to a soap bar)?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes lots of them

DYO one of those little metal tools for removing blackheads? yuck!


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

pic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a recycle bin?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, but I have no idea how to use it lol.
****e. Yes to the recycle bin.

Do you own fishnet stockings?


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

No, but I hope you do 


Do you own a dildo?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

It's in your arse.

Do you own gardening shears?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope.

Do you own more than two thumbs ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, unfortunately. 

Do you own a box cutter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes

Dyo the flashlight app?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Phone came with one.

Do you own the Facebook app?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

No facebook sucks.

Do you own a bottle of scotch older than 12 years?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own jean shorts?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Noooooo!

Do you own a tennis racket?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol, no I don't.

Do you own pepper spray?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own a bic lighter?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a bottle of whiskey?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a bar-b-q grill?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a snow shovel?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes. Shoveled for 6 hours straight with that bad boy last winter. 

Do you own fancy kitchen knives?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a recliner chair?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

No

Do you own an octopuses garden in the shade?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own Abbey Road on vinyl?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a pair of rainbow colored socks?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Noooo!

Do you own an ice tray?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes

Do you own a lawn mower?


----------



## MichaelAL (Oct 30, 2016)

No

Do you own an hourglass


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes

Do you own a deck of playing cards?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a garden?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes

Do you own a wine cellar?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a mortor and pestle?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope

Do you own a travel toothbrush?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Not anymore, just threw it away.

Do you own a wall calendar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a pack of triple A batteries?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own way too many pens?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes.

Do you own a heating pad?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Do you own running shoes?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes

Do you own a washing machine?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Do you own an ottoman?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No

Do you own an electric flosser?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Do you own an analog clock ?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes,

Do you own a Dora bed sheet?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No

Do you own a bathrobe?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a compass?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No

Do you own a globe?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Do you own a spatula?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, several.

Do you own a watering can?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeah 3 

Do you own a pet?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a cat who pretty much owns me, lol

Do you own wrapping paper?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own flip flops?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own red shoes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a webcam?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

It's built in to the laptop / Mac

Do you own a jar of Nutella?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Do you own a beer in your fridge right now?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a bottle of wine?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a jar of Vaseline?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

@Worried Cat Milf, yes I own several bottles of wine and vodka.

Do you own hand lotion?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Quite a few.

Do you own a children's book?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes I do. 

Do you own an expensive carving knife?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a nonstick pan?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes.

Do you own an electric carving knife ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a desk lamp?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Dyo a tablet?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Do you own more than one pair of sunglasses?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Do you own an outfit you would deem as a sexy outfit?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nope

A telescope?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope

Do you own a book about reptiles?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a lawn sprinkler?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope, or a lawn to use it on.

Do you own a wireless mouse ?.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a photo album?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own shoe polish?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own fuzzy slippers?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Nope

Do you own expensive (ish) womens perfume or mens fragrance?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope,

Do you own a book about SA?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a VCR?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No, but I do own a blue ray player so I don't know if that counts as the same thing.

Do you own a piano or keyboard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo more than 1 bathroom?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Do you own face wash?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a cast iron skillet


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

@relm1 No.

Do you own bottle/s of mouthwash ?.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a mud face mask?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own electric hair clippers ?.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Do you own ripped up jeans like this?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not anymore.

Do you own black leggings?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I sure hope not 

Do you own golf clubs?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

yes, a full set

do you own any vr technology?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own any bubble wrap?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes

Do you own any slaves


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a skateboard ?.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

No

Do you own a Moog ?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Close, I own a vintage analog synth

Do you own a love seat?


----------



## GretaFlow (Nov 11, 2016)

No

Do you own a wig?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a pair of odd socks ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a stopwatch?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep, on my phone

Do you own a cheese grater?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

And @novalax, yes.

Do you own a thong?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

yes

do you own novelty underwear?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Do you own a yoga pants?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah.

Do you own a Borat style bathing suit?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

No

Do you own a juicer or blender for juicing?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a full tv series on dvd?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

nope.

Do you own tweezers?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope

Do your own nose hair trimmers?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Do you own a horse?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a book about literature?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a yoga mat?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yep. I need a new one too so I'll soon have two yoga mats!

Do you own a gift you bought for someone else but liked it so much you decided to keep it for yourself?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope 

Do you own a work out playlist?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I seldom workout.

Do you own a fish tank?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Do you own a flash light?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Do you own a beer glass?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yep.

Do you own a good luck charm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo an elliptical machine?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a wireless keyboard?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

No. 

DYO signed memorabilia from a musician/band?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a bar b q grill?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a toilet plunger?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yep.

Do you own a pizza stone?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a backpack?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yup. I love dumb, cute backpacks that can't fit anything more than a wallet and phone.

Do you own a stack of Post Its?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Stacks of them

Dyo an Apple product
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope, kind of anti apple actually 

Do you own a board game?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, not any more.

Do you own wall clock ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope

Do you own an old mp3 player?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, and it's about 12 years old, only supports 1gig Compact-Flash cards and takes a single AA battery.

Do you own a record player ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, sadly it's in a closet never unpacked from my last move. Been really meaning to get that setup again. It's a nice one.

Do you/did you own a treehouse as a kid?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Did you own sea monkeys? I only know of these because my father lmao.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes but they never seemed to work for me.

Do you own sandpaper?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, what grade do you require ?.

Do you own a Grandfather clock ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol any grade will do haha

No grandfather clock

Do you own a large usb thumb drive? 64gb or larger?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own a Kitchen Aid mixer?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a Nintendo 64 console?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes. One of the wires in the back is loose so it's not reliable when playing. Could shut off on you and that blows.

Do you own a Gameboy Color?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope

Do you own a jacket with a logo on it?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Do you own a fire extinguisher?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Do you own a special mug or glass?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own slippers?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes.

Do you own a universal remote control ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jinx. Was going to ask that next lol

But yes 


Do you own a paper map of something?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Nope

Do you own something you stole?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, no. But then again, if I did have something I stole, I technically wouldn't really own it. :b

Do you own a paper guillotine ?.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a sleeping bag?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own an ice tray?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Not anymore.

Do you own an almanac?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Not anymore

Do you own a usb webcam?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No

Do you own a shed?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a deck of cards?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a martini glass (or several)?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No

Do you own a litter box?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own something in your fridge that went bad years ago but you still haven't thrown it out?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

No haha, plus we moved recently so we cleared out any old stuff anyway haha.

Do you own fluffy slippers?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Do you own a book of any Star Wars item that lists your name in it?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Nope. I just have the movies and Storm Trooper slippers which I'm wearing now, lol.

Do you own a rake?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a book about how to date?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own a Lego set?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own pancake mix?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a night light?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Sort of, I have a mood light, but I happen to keep it on at night.

Do you own a comic?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No


Do you own a gym membership?


----------



## Rainy Cakes (Jul 14, 2016)

Yes

Do you own any type of firearm? (no toys)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo land?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a paint brush?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Do you own a chainsaw?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a fishing pole?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a pair of headphones ?.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Ofc. I own two pairs.

Do you own an espresso machine?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Noppeess

Do you own a pair of skiis?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own an heirloom ?.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

No

Do you own a cassette tape>


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, a few, but no machine to play them on. I think they are blank brand new ones that have never been used anyway. I guess the bin is probably the best place for them then...

Do you own a bottle of correction fluid ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Somewhere

Dyo a medicine cabinet?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes sir, fully stocked.

Do you own a desk fan?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own an ice cream scoop?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a cheese grater ?.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a scarf?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No. I prefer to feel the frigid winds against my neck.

Do you own a musical instrument or a pair of crutches?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

We have a piano, a harp, a clarinet and a trumpet. I only play the piano. And we have crutches too!

Do you own a dog?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

@littleghost, are you a member of the von trapp family singers? Hello from a fellow musician.

No, I don't personally own a dog but my family has two.

Do you own anything related to Game of Thrones?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own postage stamps?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a toy for a pet?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Way too many. I wonder how much I've spent on cat toys in the past 3 years. Probably don't want to know actually. 

Do you own a pull out couch?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not currently but my mom is thinking about buying one.

Do you own a hot water bottle?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Nope

Do you own a pair of fingerless gloves?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not anymore ):

Do you own a sleep mask?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

yes.

Do you own teeth whitening toothpaste?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yes

Do you own breath mints?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yep

Do you own a water floss thingy?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own any chewing gum ?.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Not at the moment . 

Do you own your actions .


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

what the fu does that mean?!


Do you own a dildo?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

xxDark Horse said:


> what the fu does that mean?!
> 
> It means what it said . Example if you got caught out say ... lying would you admit it or would you try and bull **** you way out of it
> 
> Do you own a dildo?


No I don't

Do you own a dildo ?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Grog said:


> No I don't
> 
> Do you own a dildo ?


F*** yeah, I use that s*** all the time. For educational purposes of course...

Do you own a virginity?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No.

Do you own a racquet?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a water butt ?.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Aren't you guys getting a bit personal? I own a frayed knot. (okay, what the heck is a water butt...don't answer that. heh)










DYO a picture of you in some exotic locale?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol @sarafinanickelbocker, No, my comment wasn't personal or rude. This is a water butt pictured below. 










No, unless you consider a picture of me on the coast of Holland an exotic location ?.

Do you own a limited edition of something ?.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a personal weapon?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

My fists! Q( '-'Q)

Do you own a blow torch?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes (if you mean a creme brulee burner).

Do you own a gift you hate?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a family heirloom?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own a smoothie maker (basically a liquidiser) ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a safe?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a car


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a cable box?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. Don't watch enough TV to justify having one.

Do you own more than one TV ?.


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)

No.
Do you own a sex toy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a blank piece of paper?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes

Dyo water bottle


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.
Do you own a tennis racket?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Nope

DYO a Lite Brite (toy from the 80s)


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Do you own a Chinese checkers set?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a filing cabinet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Dyo a mop?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a water canteen?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a camera (phone doesnt count  )


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No. My camera is my phone so doesn't count.

Do you own a lamp that sits on your desk?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Do you own Ibuprofen?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

but of course!

Do you own prescription grade sleeping pills?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No. I've got a script for some but never got it filled.

Do you own a 3 wick candle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a guest room?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Do you own an inflatable toy ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a old Windows XP or vista computer?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No. 

Do you own a raincoat?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own an antique?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a can of paint?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own mini blinds?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a bag of cotton balls?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a hot glue gun?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a box/book of matches?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, several.

Do you own a creme brulee burner?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

No but sounds cool

DYO a gravy boat?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own coconut oil?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a recliner chair?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes

Do you own pink shirt


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

no

do you own hand sanitizer?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yup

Do you own a sticker sheet?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a jewelry cleaner?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Do you own an apple right now?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a Bluetooth speaker?


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes 

Do you own a motorcycle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo an Ebay account?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah.

Dyo Amon?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Don't know what it is so probably not.

Do you own a stock?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Not anymore.

Do you own a set of dominoes?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@Trooper lol! Okay then. I've never heard of a water butt before.  Thanks for sharing.

No dominoes.

DYO an exotic pet? (please say what it is  )


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a radio?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes a few but they don't get much use anymore with internet radio being what I mainly use now.

Do you own a suitcase?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a digital clock?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yed

Do you own a snow globe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo an easy bake oven?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No.

Do you own a gun?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

I own a few

Do you own any awards?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo any dumbbells?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Do you own a candle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Several

Dyo a exercise ball?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No.

Do you own a bathroom scale?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo an Ipod?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No.

Do you own a sword?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a water filter?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Stored away somewhere, yes

Do you own a walking stick?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a truck?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope

Do you own an ash tray?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo an instrument?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, several

Do you own a cook book?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Several

Do you own a stainless steel mug?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a bar stool?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a messenger bag?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

No

Do you own an umbrella?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a snow globe?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes!

Do you own a diary?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope

Do you own a mini fridge?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

DYO a map? A real paper map.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, it's a map of a fictitious land.

Do you own a framed photo of a pet?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, actually. I bought topo maps of New Mexico after reading about Forrest Fenn's treasure. @[email protected] 

Do you own a painting?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

No to framed photo of pet, yes to a painting.

Do you own a dash cam?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No


Do you own an old set of encyclopedias?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own any Disney related merchandise?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes.
Do you own a swiss army knife?


----------



## Gold Skies (Nov 22, 2016)

No.

Do you own a speaker system?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Do you own an ice cream scoop?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

yes

Do you own a glitter gel pen?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a robotic vacuum?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a snow shovel?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a photo album?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a hair dryer?


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

No. 

Do you own a shrubbery?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own any house plants?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a popcorn maker?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a planet?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, I keep it on my nightstand 

Do you own a garden rake?


----------



## Shazzy123 (Oct 31, 2016)

No 

Do you own a dishwasher?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

yes

do you own a beach towel?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

There's one in the house, but it's not mine. 

DYO a 2017 diary?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own a deep fryer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a bag of vinegar chips?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a rolling pin?:wife


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a pizza stone?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Nope

Do you own a handheld game device?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not anymore

Dyo a pack of ice cream cones?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a set of screwdrivers?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Kind of. I own a screwdriver with multiple heads. 

Do you own Adobe Photoshop?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Hell no, to the no no no yeah to the no.

Do you own a book based off a video game?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Not exactly (probably not what you mean)

Do you own a futon?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a iPad?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own silk underwear?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a 3D printer?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Do you a piano keyboard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Dyo a printer?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a any bumper sticker?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own your favourite sports team jersey?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own solar panels?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a rice cooker?


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

No 

Do you own a pair of over ear headphones?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a mini fridge?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not anymore but I could use another one, lol

Do you own a swimming pool?


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Nope. I'm deathly afraid of going near pools of water. 

Do you own any stocks in a company?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a backyard swing?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope

Do you own a Christmas tree?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope

Do you own a wine bottle?


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

No

Do you own a bicycle?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes. A cheapo commuter bike I rarely ride. 

Do you own a messenger bag?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a cigar?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Nah
Do you own a beanbag
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope

Do you own a book to make other people think you are smart but have never actually read? I'm looking at you, my copy of "The Oxford Companion to Classical Literature"...


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

:lol nah

Dyo a Fitbit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah


Do you own a coin counter?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own anything that glows in the dark?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope.

Do you own and indoor exercise bike?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a treadmill?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you own a bean bag chair?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

relm1 said:


> Nope
> 
> Do you own a book to make other people think you are smart but have never actually read? I'm looking at you, my copy of "The Oxford Companion to Classical Literature"...


I actually own The Oxford Handbook of Free Will. No joke. And no I haven't read it (I'll get around to it someday  ). lol

No to a bean bag chair.

DYO a Mr. Bean mask?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a collection of books?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own Christmas themed socks?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but I think I have some Christmas boxers somewhere.

Do you own power tools?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't think so. I do have an electric drill and that's it. Is it a power tool?

Do you own a coffee table?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I have a trunk that we use as a coffee table

Do you own any vinyl records?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a huge collection 

Do you own a houseplant?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Not at the moment.

Do you own oven mitts?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a Blu-ray player?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own an unusual pet?


----------



## PorcupineTree (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, a Green Anole.

Do you own a record player?


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

No.

Do you own an anime poster?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. The closest I have was a Fooly Cooly calendar from a few years ago. Not sure if that counts.

- - - - -

Do you own a Maneki Neko figurine or ornament?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own something with a Nike logo on it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a pair of running shoes?


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

No

Do you own GTA V?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

no

Do you own a blender?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Dyo a camcorder ?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a displayed christmas card someone else sent you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a gaming laptop?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a go pro?


----------



## dreamydragon (Dec 12, 2016)

Nope!

Do you own a pair of reusable chopsticks?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

A few.

Do you own stationary?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Stationary what?

Do you own blueteeth headphones?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Do you own coconut oil?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes. I have two jars literally sitting below my desk. I mix a teaspoon of it daily with my morning oatmeal and sometimes with my dinner. I am not sure if they are actually good for you as its claimed. 

- - - - - - -

Do you own an electric toothbrush?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah, the coconut oil might be more of a fad. They do say it is better than cooking high heat with olive oil. But raw olive oil (like on bread or salad) is good for your heart.
-----------
Yes, i own an electric toothbrush.

Do you own a large tv (over 30 inches)?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, we have a 60 inch flat screen in our living room.

Do you own a deep fryer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own an exercise bike?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes

Do you own an AWD vehicle?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Not right now. Currently carless.

Do you own anything made out of gold?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Do you own a leather jacket?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

yes. i have a very cool bomber jacket.

Do you own the Star Wars DVD/blue ray set?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

of course not

do you own any Christmas-themed clothing?


----------



## Ellie2210 (Dec 19, 2016)

yes..don't ask lol

Do you own a reptile?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

naw no leezards.

do you own a smol doggo or a large pupper?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No dogs.

Do you own a bicycle?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a laser pointer?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 

Do you own a drone?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a pool/billiards table?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

just pocket pool

do you own a Christmas spirit?


----------



## LucasPSI (Dec 23, 2016)

I think so. I still get excited when Christmas roles around and have been watching Christmas specials the past week.

Do you own a car?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Do you own a potato masher?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own christmas decorations?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a dumbbell weights?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Dyo a cordless phone?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

No

DYO retro/vintage video games?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you own a toolbox?


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

My dad does

Do you own a musical instrument?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, several.

Do you own a bow tie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a Thermos?


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes, somewhere. 

Do you own any valuable collector's items?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a DVD boxset?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a martini glass?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Do you own a treadmill?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Do you own fresh garlic cloves in your fridge right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you own a drone?


----------



## gogetta8 (Sep 11, 2016)

No

Do you own a large trunk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you own a pair of slippers that resemble some sort of animal?


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

No.

Do you own a pizza stone?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, somewhere.

Do you own any rare collectibles or artwork?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - I have a leather billfold! :yay

Do you own a pair of identical watches (except one is a different color?)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a compass ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a garlic press?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't nope.

Do you own a heated blanket?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No. I live in an apartment, so I guess I'm just renting them.  Three ceiling fans to be exact.

Do you own The Matrix merch?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Do you own a futon instead of a bed?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

I own a futon which I used to use as my bed, but have an actual bed now. I still have the futon as a seat in my room still though 

Do you own something you consider lucky to you?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a beech towel?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

I do yeah

Do you own a fluffy kitty?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

allergic to cats.

Do you own a cocked & locked 1911? (Serious pest control)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, too much of a tree hugger

Do you own any infomercial products?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own any toys or stuffed animals from when you were little?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes 

Do you own a sewing machine?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own tweezers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Dyo a lock?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hmmm...depends...I have multiple things with locks built in but no stand alone lock.

Do you own any glue?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a potted plant?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes and its dying.

Do you own an iphone 7?


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

No, I'm a Samsung owner.

Do you own a grandfather clock?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a set of dumbbells?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you own a sweater?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

yes a few.

Do you own a microwave


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Do you own any LED light bulbs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a shirt with your favorite sports team on it?


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a vinyl LP?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo Asus laptop?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a basketball?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a USB digital to analog converter?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a hat?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I think so... or maybe I donated them...

Do you own an eggplant?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope 

Do you own a tennis racket?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Do you own a few different colored highlighters?


----------



## michaelch (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes. 

Do you own a desktop?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Like a piece of furniture or a computer? Yes to both.

Do you own a cassette deck?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I have one somewhere.


Do you own a pic of you with any sort of celebrity?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a pool?


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

No. 

Do you own an iphone?


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

No. 
Do you own coffee maker?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, two of them.

Do you own a small ornament or statuette of a musical instrument?


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

No

Do you own a 2017 calendar?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

No, and I never got one for the past 4 years.

Do you own a set of tools.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No I don't have kids . 

Do you own any lingerie. 
( post pics please , only as proof )


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Grog said:


> No I don't have kids .
> 
> Do you own any lingerie.
> ( post pics please , only as proof )


This is only an excuse to try to get some soft porn.

No, I don't own any lingerie, except for your standard bras and underwear. Nothing fancy.

Do you own any swords or daggers?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Revenwyn said:


> This is only an excuse to try to get some soft porn.
> 
> No, I don't own any lingerie, except for your standard bras and underwear. Nothing fancy.
> 
> Do you own any swords or daggers?


:wink2: worth a try :grin2:

No , no swords or daggers I have no need for them .

Do you own a set of fluffy handcuffs .


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Grog said:


> :wink2: worth a try :grin2:
> 
> No , no swords or daggers I have no need for them .
> 
> Do you own a set of fluffy handcuffs .


No, I don't and I doubt I ever will since my fiance's been to prison before. Flashbacks.

Do you own a crockpot (slow cooker)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I do.


Do you own a potty mouth?


----------



## SaraHudges (Jan 19, 2017)

Of course, I don't. I own just some albums of Potty Mouth if you know who I'm talking about. And now a serious question. I've bought a slow cooker ( if you don't know what ti is click here to save my time and to stop eating junk food. So here's a question - do you have a similar device in your kitchen?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a coin counting machine?


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

No, though I wish I do.

Do you own a drone?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, but I'd like one

Do you own a fit bit?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a bathroom scale?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, though I think I need a new one

Do you own something red that you can stand on?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a bathrobe?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope

Do you own (well, "currently have" in this case) a chocolate bar?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, unfortunately 

Do you own a shower cap?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

I do actually, but I only use it when I dye my hair ha. 

Do you own a pet rock?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a tennis racket?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Do you own a poster of a movie?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own an electric hair trimmer?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No.

Do you own a set of golf clubs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a football?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

No

Do you own a glockenspiel?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Not exactly, I do own small chimes. 

Do you own more than one phone?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I have several old ones.

Do you own anything that was obtained by illegitimate means?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a surfboard?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a ratchet set?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

what the hell is a ratchet set? So probably no.

Do you own an image of someone you like/love who does not know you have their picture?


----------



## AppleScrubs (Jul 14, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a wooden spatula?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you own an anime movie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a large backyard?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes unfortunately

Do you own some OJ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a high quality mic?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYO a video camera?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a back scratcher?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a broom?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Do you own any gardening tools?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> Yes
> 
> Do you own any gardening tools?


Yes,

Do you own a pet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Several 

Dyo a gun?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No

do you own a treadmill?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a giant bowl?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes

do you own more pairs of shoes than can fit in one reasonably-sized closet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a sword?


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

No

Do you own any stuffed animals?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo an Easy Bake oven?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No

Do you own a boat?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No.

Do you own a vaporizer?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Citrine79 said:


> No
> 
> Do you own a boat?


I used to! And a fine vessel she was.

Do you own a charger to a device you no longer have?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo an old piece of technology?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you own a snow globe?


----------



## TwerkinForTalos (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes

Do you own an instrument?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

No but I want one gerdermit 

Dyo any old DVD's?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Several

Dyo a laser disc player?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Do you own a waffle maker?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a padlock?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 

do you own a pool table?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a headset?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
Do you own earplugs?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yes

DYO a Nintendo 64?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Do you own a FitBit?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

I did and then gave it away.

Do you own a webcam?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No a freestanding webcam but my laptop has one built in.

Do you own a Kindle Paperwhite?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a lamp?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I like a good lamp




do you own clothes that are much too loose or too tight to wear now?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes. The stuff that is too tight I only keep because I'm bad at throwing things away and I have a tiny hope I will get skinnier in the future and then I would be able to wear them. I own a lot of baggy clothes which I wear  

Do you own a teddy bear?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a metal detector?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 

Do you own a treadmill?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a scooter


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

No.

Dyo a snap bracelet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo an extension cord?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

dyo a portable tablet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a DVD box set of a show?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah

Do you own a suit of armor?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a bike


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Sure do 

Do you own hiking boots?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a can of air?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

whoops, yes I have canisters of air. 

Do you own one of these?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yaz

Dyo a dash camera


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

No,

Do you own a shed?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyo a car?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

No


Do you own a dog?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a tree house


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not anymore. Maybe when I'm older I'll build one and move some furniture in.


Do you own a mind control device?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet 

Dyo a boat


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

No

Do you own a hat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Several 

Dyo a lamp


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes

do you own a jean jacket?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a copy of Windows 98


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

no

do you own a deep fryer?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No I threw it away

Dyo a food processor?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a glue gun


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't, but it sounds like something I should have.

Do you own a stuffed animal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a pet fish


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but I always wanted a great white


Do you own a leaf blower?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..not a fan of those oversized hairdryers 

Dyo a lint roller


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I have one and I agree about the leaf blowers

Do you own a favorite sports team jersey?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a can of bread


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can? No.


DYO a rare coin?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo an item that u found underground?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Do you own a hot tub?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No, I would like usage of one though.

Dyo any crisps/potato chips?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, but I would love some right now. 

Do you own a mongoose?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Do you own a set of golf clubs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a shed


----------



## eppie (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own an electric guitar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo an air compressor


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No

Do you own a garden hose?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Dyo a megaphone


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No

Do you own a coffee maker?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Dyo an electric tin opener?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Dyo a hot glue gun


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

Do you own two or more pairs of sneakers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a Gameboy?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a pair of tweezers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a lawnmower?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyo some fruit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bananas and oranges 

Dyo a wireless charger


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

No. 

Do you own a tape measure?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a boat


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Naw

DYO anything heavier that 10Tons?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo an abacus


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

No.

Do you own a graphing calculator?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a Blu-ray player 
?


----------



## 2109 (Apr 3, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a VHS player?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Do you own an ice cream scoop?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo more than one pair of shoes


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yep

do you own more than two eyes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo any expensive jewelry


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope

Do you own a lawn mower?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a business


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no.

do you own a graveyard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet 

Dyo a pair of fluffy slippers


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope

Do you own a tire pressure gauge?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, somewhere 

Dyo a tuna salad recipe


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a jar of jelly?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a pink dress


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

do you own a sloth?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

no but i identify as one 

Do you own a miniature cheese grater?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a time machine


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Noop 

Do you own a shed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a set of fake toenails


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nope

do you own a fake pair of glasses?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo an instruction manual on how to make explosives


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, I like to discover those as I go

Do you own anything older than 100 years?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a treasure chest


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No.

Do you own a washing machine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a pair of white socks


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes.

Do you own a cookie jar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a tiny purse


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes.

Do you own a watering can?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a pair of fuzzy slippers


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes

Do you own a bathrobe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya but I don't use it 

Dyo a wagon


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No

Dyo an electric razor?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a basement


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope

Do you own any pets?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Do you own a plaid shirt?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Several 

Dyo a bus ticket


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Noop

Do you own a salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na

Dyo a toy from childhood


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, one I can think of.

Do you own bubble wrap?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Dyo a piggy bank


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No 

Do you own a loofah?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a cockatiel


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Noo

Do you own a wine rack?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a mini fridge


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nat

Do you own a box o' Kleenex?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyo a lock


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah 


Do you own a dartboard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a costume


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Amon said:


> No
> 
> Dyo a costume


kinda. I have a harry potter gryffindor robe cuz im a freaking nerd. 
Do you own a sex toy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyo a screwdriver


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, all types

do you own a frilly dress?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a snow shovel


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, though I think I need a new one

Do you own a catapult?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no :/

do you own someone else's strand of hair?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nep

Do you own an old tube type tv set?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a syringe


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Do you own a crystal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo something that's now rare


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes a 1917 record player

Do you own a motorcycle?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No. 

Do you own sushi in your fridge right now?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a spy camera


----------



## spring1 (Apr 29, 2017)

no

do you own a skateboard?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

DYO a loaf?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a pet ant


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

of course I do. It's somewhere outside, sleeping in the grass

do you own a forest?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a dash cam


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah

Do you own a jump rope?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a crystal ball


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a desk chair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya but it's small 

Dyo a tree house


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

No.

DYO a grandfather-clock?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noope

Dyo a walkie talkie


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No.

Do you own any children's books?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a pocket knife


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No

Dyo a gym membership?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Not anymore 

DYO a spaghetti strainer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a container filled with bath salts


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nope

do you own a spade?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a sharp knife


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes if you mean the ones in a deck of cards. No if you mean a gardening tool.

Do you own a Polaroid camera?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya..somewhere 

Dyo a colorful bowl


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, I do

Do you own decorative wall art?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a dog


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

well, I'm owned by one

Do you own your own OWN network like Oprah, the evil genius?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo an invisibility cloak


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but I can't find it 

do you own a ukulele?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a pair of push up bars


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

do you own an easel?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a gym bag


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

A model of an airplane or ship?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ugh...No

Dyo a coffin


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No...

DYO any rare coins?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes
DYO any money from a country other than your own?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a stuffed animal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a pistol


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
DYO any taxidermy?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a can of soup?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

DYO a typewriter?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a washing machine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyo a garage


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

yeah


DYO a hedge trimmer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a shed


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYO a mixer?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

No
DYO a fidget spinner


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
DYO a fidget cube?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a planet


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, I wish.

DYO a tent?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Dyo a math book


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a VCR?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not anymore 

Dyo a laserdisc player


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO own a DVD/VCR Combo Player/Recorder?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

DYO a manual can opener?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyo a chainsaw


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nerp

Do you own a spaghetti?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes

Dyo rechargeable batteries? Mostly mean kinds like AA, AAA, etc


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a first aid kit


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, a couple though I should probably update them

Do you own a cookie jar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo an empty jar


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess not, since it contains air.

Do you own a club membership card to something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a cave


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Nope.

Do you own a 4K TV?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a wish list


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

In my head. 

Do you own a biker helmet?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a swimming pool


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

DYO a digital thermometer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a can of paint


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, painting's kind of relaxing


Do you own a sketch pad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a sword


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No

Do you own more than one rucksack ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo any pepper spray


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No

do you own a bird feeder?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a pool


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

No
Do you own a tea pot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyo a treehouse


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not anymore. I made one as a kid, and would like one day to live in a tree again.

Do you a houseplant?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Several but they ain't mine 

Dyo a huge collection of something


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wouldn't call it huge, maybe modest

Do you own a block or wedge of cheese?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope 

Dyo a stainless steel stove


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyo a DAB radio?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a prison uniform


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No

Do you own anything that could be considered sexy ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo something really old


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

Yep, fossils from a sea that no longer exists.

Do you own a slinky?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not anymore 

Dyo a pool table


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a carpet cleaner?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a board game


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many.


DYO a portable freezer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyo a tent


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

No

Dyo a harry potter book


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a house


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes

Do you own a pet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyo a Dvd boxset


----------



## awake_and_alone (Mar 1, 2012)

I own the Thundercats boxed sets on DVD. 

Dyo a self-help book?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a 4K TV


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own at least 10 micro USB cables?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a megaphone


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own a toaster oven?


----------



## inept artist (Sep 9, 2014)

No

Dyo a soldering iron


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyl a cereal box


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not atm

Do you own an outdoor grill?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own all the albums of your favorite band?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a mailbox


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Bunny slipper?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a lawnmower


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

A Satan shrine made of bubblegum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Who told u? 

Dyo a bowling ball


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Noe

Do you own self-respect?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas

Dyo chess pieces


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but haven't played in a long time

do you own any article of clothing with polka dots?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a knitting needle


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I believe so, but I don't know how to knit.

DYO a kite?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a pair of binoculars


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but my dad does. We occasionally use them for nature viewing

DYO a dart board?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Used to have one 

Dyo any caution tape


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Do you own some acne?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope never have 

Dyo an artifact from North Korea


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope

DYO a musical instrument?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a tent


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes but it is on the small side

DYO any house plants?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a sack of fertilizer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a bag of candy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, have a bag of Starburst candy

Dyo a sword?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a comfy blanket


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I wish but nah 

Dyo a dashcam


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Vivian Darkbloom said:


> Ugh that was to the post above


Happens to me a lot on the Just for Fun forum. Some really fast posters here lol

-------------------------

No

Do you own an old typewriter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a boat


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

A flag of your country in your study?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a pinecone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

A bundle of hair belonging to your crush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, but I own some bones tho

Dyo a waffle maker


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, not anymore

do you own a chocolate milk dispensing spigot?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

In my dream world yeah

Do you own a painting/drawing that you made yourself or someone you know?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a magic carpet


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

I wish. Although in the grand scheme of things I along with my magic carpet will most likely get shot down by various governments for trespassing their air space. Either that or the Federal Aviation Agency (FAA) would penalize me somehow for not having my aircraft built up to standard.

Even if magic was real I wouldn't be able to do much with it as modern governments are too restrictive. Hell , you can go to jail for eating wild berries in some states.

This wouldn't be possible under current laws and regulations:






The closet thing I had to a Magic Carpet was this old DOS game. It ran like **** in my old 486 and was one of the reasons I tucked my mom into getting a pentium.










*Do you own an Arcade Machine?*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a truck


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, I never have. I also don't think my parents have ever owned one. Just vans, cars, and station wagons.

Dyo a spare room?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a bicycle


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not anymore

Dyo own a fishing rod or pole?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a Twitter account


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Used to, millions of years ago

Do you own a beard trimmer?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own cologne or perfume?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

An unused firecracker from last New Year's eve


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo something from another country


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yeah

do you own 2 brains?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats a brain? 

Dyo a robot slave


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I wish I did

DYO a microscope?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a telescope


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Wish I had one

Do you own a water gun?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a paper bag


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Maybe

Do you own a trophy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a queen size bed


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes

Dyo own any gemstones?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a treadmill


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

No

Do you own lost treasure?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a ring


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

No

Do you own a pineapple?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a chainsaw


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Do you own a machete?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo an asthma inhaler


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, I like to heavy breathe on the phone though

do you own a ring imbued with special powers or any sort of ring without special powers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No .-.

Dyo a smoke detector


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, hopefully it works

Do you own a carbon monoxide detector?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a MySpace account


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I think I may have created one but never actually used.

Do you own a notebook of your sketches, plans, DIY projects for the future, etc?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only use one for skewl lecture notes 

Dyo a lock


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yep

Do you own a vintage comic book?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a piggy bank


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

When I was a child

Do you own a hammock?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I wish 

Dyo a mini fridge


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Dyo a skateboard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a sword


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope closest I have is a machete

Dyo a small pet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A bird ya

Dyo a car with a TV in it


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah

Dyo a second account? @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No, how dare you accuse me :bah

Dyo a drone


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but if money wasn't tight I'd consider one. Think I would run out of things to do with it anyway. An underwater drone/rc submarine with video equipment would be cool

Do you own a lot of books?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, just a little library of ancient books 

Dyo a jar of mayonnaise


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Do you own a fish pond?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Dyo a kite


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a can opener?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep 

Dyo an air conditioner


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ya

Do you own a garden gnome?


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Nope,

Do you own pepper spray?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a maids dress


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Why would I... never mind. No

Do you own at least 3 caps/hats?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a bow tie


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Dyo a pack of gum?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, it's how I stick my artwork onto the wall

do you own an embedded chip that lets someone control you from afar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a meatball nipple


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

What? :con 

No.

DYO a can of Cheez Whiz?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a salt shaker


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes.


DYO a drone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a spatula


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, several.


DYO a bicycle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Many of em actually 

Hye been grounded


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah. Many years ago as a kid.

Back on topic:

DYO a male sex toy?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am confused...yes I've been grounded
no male sex toys either

do you own an outdoor swimming pool?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..gimme money so I can get one?

Dyo a trampoline


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

do you own your old drawings from your childhood?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Some. My Mom threw most of them out. 


DYO an SUV?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a sack of flour


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes

Dyo any fresh vegetables?


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes

Do you own an Xbox One?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

^^^





LOL JK

but no i don't lol

dyo

a box of kraft macaroni and cheese?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No reason to

Do you own a mountain bike?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a sharp knife


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a onesie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No, but they look kewl tho

Dyo a carbon monoxide detector


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think there might be one left behind by the previous owner. Well it is something plugged into an outlet.

Dyo a Geiger counter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a hot glue gun


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Don't believe so but I've used them in the past. If there is one it would be at my dad's house buried somewhere in my mom's stuff.

Dyo own any super glue?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I think so

do you own something you'd never throw away because it's of sentimental value?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a mailbox


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a lifesaver?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

No. 
Do you own a cooking book?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a piano


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

to continue that one

Do you own a musical instrument?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Used to own a flute

Dyo a pair of fuzzy slippers


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope

Dyo something that you aren't sure why you bought it in the first place?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a beach towel


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Maybe

Do you own a swimsuit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a Blu Ray player


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Dyo a VHS player?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Used to

Do you own a tie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a bunk bed


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a liquid bandage?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo bug spray


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think so, though we always used skin so soft as mosquito repellent 

do you own a toy or something that sort of creeps you out like Annabelle in The Conjuring?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo an apartment


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Lolz, no.

Do you own a magnifying glass?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Dyo more than one pair of shoes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, several

do you own any sports memorabilia


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

No. 
Dyo a rock collected during a trip?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a grill


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yea two. One is really small. The other is a mess and on its last legs.

Dyo a pumpkin carving knife?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

slyfox said:


> No
> 
> Dyo a skateboard?


Yep. You skate?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

If that's for me then no

Dyo a swing set


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

naes said:


> Yep. You skate?


Nope. Had one as a teen but quickly gave up

-------------------------------------------
No on the swing set

Do you own a dehumidifier?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a kite


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not anymore

Do you own a sewing kit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a briefcase


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Do you own any porn dvds?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uh noe

Dyo a guest room


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Nope. Had one as a teen but quickly gave up
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> No on the swing set
> ...


it is a lot of fun man, it just takes a lottttt of practice. Most kids quit because it isn't something that you can get good at quickly, i know i did. I just started up again though and skating is honestly a great way to build a solid work habit (and it is fun as hell) because you need to practice like crazy and when you fall you either get up, or quit, and quitting is for quitters!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a red stapler?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a bakery


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, but one of my grandfathers did.

DYO a stun gun?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a pepper spray?


----------



## trapped (Sep 4, 2017)

no, do u own a xbox?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

no

do you own a LiPo battery?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know. :stu


DYO a collection of men's magazines?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

no

Do you own a blower?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a messenger bag


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.


DYO a radio?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyo a paintball gun


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I know people that do

do you own a cheerleader outfit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a snail


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

snails are free and trailblazers 

do you own a monkey wrench


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a ceiling fan


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup.


DYO a portable fan?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a mini fridge


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO a hammer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo an electric toothbrush


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a sea glass collection?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have no idea what that is so I'm gonna say no.

DYO an enema kit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Dyo a bike


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah

do you own a twig?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a weight scale


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, though I should get a new one

do you own a foghorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a sketchbook


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno... had one at some point

do you own a giant foam hand?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a vacuum


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeh

Do you own a hairbrush for your pets?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas

Dyo any explosives


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Noe

Do you own a jar of sand?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a new model car


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Some sort of hair thickener (like for your beard)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a bottle of olive oil


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a pocket knife?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Dyo a raincoat


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore.

DYO a flip phone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a permanent marker


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a screw driver?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas

Dyo a jumper


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nore (how British people seem to say it)

Do you own some white strands of hair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet 

Dyo a bald head


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own Yu-Gi-Oh cards?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a beanbag chair


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own several moles?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

On my body? Or the animal? I have some moles on my body.


DYO any Sports Illustrated Swimsuit issues?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

do you own a bottle of hot or Sriracha sauce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a map of your city


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a memento from someone you haven't seen in years?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a rice cooker


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeh

Do you own a shirt you've only worn once?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Own plenty of those 

Dyo a bunk bed


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

do you own a blow dart gun?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

DyO real gun?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, two.

DYO a machete?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a plunger


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep


DYO a phillips head screwdriver?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah

do you own a speech synthesizer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a jar of human organs


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Let me check...nope.


DYO a watch?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a box of pop tarts


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

do you an oboe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a canoe


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nyet

Do you own a scar from an injury that took place years ago?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a small car


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. It's a midsize sedan.

DYO a bottle of antacid?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a guitar


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeh

Do you own a Halloween mask?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyo an Iphone 9


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

In an alternate reality where one existed... and I had the monies to burn

Do you own a VPN software?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a laboratory


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own some gym equipment?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO an old VCR?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a microwave


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Two of 'em.


DYO a basketball?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a MAGA hat


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Nope.

Do you own a snow globe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a can of paint


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several.


DYO any male enhancement pills?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..

Dyo a small sized bed


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah.


DYO a big black cat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a GameCube


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO a condom?


----------



## inept artist (Sep 9, 2014)

Nope

DYO a backflow incense burner?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a soda machine


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

NO


DYO a popcorn machine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I wish 

Dyo a crown


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a mosquito repellent?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYO a bottle of motor oil?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a pair of running shoes


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes.


Dyo a lunch box?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a cheese cutter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a pet bird


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo any school supplies


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYO any thumbtacks?


----------



## Cett (Apr 30, 2017)

nope

DYO a tent ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyo a water bottle


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYO a garden hose?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo an asthma inhaler


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a nipple ring?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a piggy bank


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a Santa hat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyo a birds nest


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a bushy eyebrow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a pair of underwater goggles


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Used to

Do you own an emergency kit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a fly swatter


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

I used to, but I broke my last one. Time to find me an asian supermarket to stock up

Dyo an external hard drive?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a guest room


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own binoculars?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a GoPro


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a cassette walkman?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No

Dyo golf clubs?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes 

DYO a boat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a Bong


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

No. Do you own Kryptonite?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope 

Dyo a cinto


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

What's that? 
Do you own a can of Raid?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a rubiks cube?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A belt xD and no

Dyo a medicine cabinet


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Messin' with ya 

Yeah. Do you own a yoga mat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tch, u got me and nah

Dyo a swing set


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

not

DYO a pet snake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a voodoo doll


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, I just poke the person with a needle... cut out the middle guy

do you own swimmer's googles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo an electric sharpener


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a corkboard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a Skype account


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeh

Do you own a nebulizer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not anymore 

Dyo a rectal thermometer


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a neck beard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a clown costume


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a triangular bandage?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a book in another language


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah. The "other" language being English.
hehe

DYO an action figure from a movie franchise?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Negative


DYO a rubber band?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep..somewhere 

Dyo a vest


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No. dyo rubber gloves?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO insecticide?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own at least one cassette tape?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeap

Dyo a shower head


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yah


DYO a head?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a tiny toe


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yea

Do you own a mortar and pestle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a runescape account


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nowe

Do you own an pair of earmuffs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo any bunny slippers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No :no


DYO a speedo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a collar


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own an eye for detail but ultimately just don't care?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Dyo an Android phone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a power drill?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yap

Dyo a rats tail


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No. dyo wax vampire teeth or lips?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a stapler


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


Do you own a fleshlight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyo a pack of rice


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Not anymore, it's almost done

Do you own sketchers or blu rays?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I have a pair of sketchers until my new shoes get here in the mail.

DYO a rice cooker?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Yea, taking up space though. 
Do you own anything Gucci, Versace, Prada?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a car


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you own some bling-bling?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a rock collection


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A small one


Do you own a stamp collection?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo more than one computer


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a chest of drawers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah 

Dyo a bag of cat litter


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah (Even though I don't have a cat)


DYO a pooter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat

Dyo a shot glass


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup


DYO a toothpick?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yap

Dyo a farm


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

No.
Do you own an ugly bed frame
I mean headboard?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

What, you don't remember? ;P

DYO an echo dot?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Lol, no just a bose bluetooth speaker 
Do you own the keys to your city?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo an Amazon Prime account


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes.

DYO an AOL account?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo any wireless earphones


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Headphones, sure

Do you own a foreign language instructional book?


----------



## ScythianHeretic (Aug 17, 2017)

yes, i do , several , i was planning for a trip to germany but then happened the migration crisis .

do you own a nice shag ?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't think so.

DYO any cushions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yap

Dyo any braces


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

lol, no.
Do you own a highlighter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Several 

Dyo a box of TNT


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, it's in the garage.


DYO any vinyl records?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea, a bunch 

Dyo a box of condoms


----------



## Jason Aibot (Aug 25, 2017)

Nope. 

Do you own THE MOON?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Part of it 

Dyo a TV tuner


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup


DYO a 727?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a toaster oven


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. (But I plan on purchasing one soon)


DYO a bottle of rum?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo those lights that turn off/on by the sound of a double clap


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

No.

Do you own a Future Album?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a power saw


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Edit: Yes

DYO a La-Z-boy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo another Sas account


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

No, but I probably wouldn't tell you if I did.

DYO anything made out of badger hair?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

No.

Do you own a dress?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a ribbon


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a life saver?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a jar of mayonnaise


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a tongue cleaner?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a bottle of mouthwash


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeh

Do you own a bottle of holy water for emergencies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a wax figure


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

DYO something longer than 2 meters?


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes!

Do you own socks with holes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own an amulet of some sort?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a Nintendo Switch


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Alas, no

Do you own an apple tree?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a bottle of bleach


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeh

Do you own a sack of cement?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yap

Dyo a copy of any old Skype messages


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a cassette player?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a rare CD album


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably not.


DYO a smart TV?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a mason jar


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a book that has been adapted to a movie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea,Harry Potter series 

Dyo a doggie door


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a doggie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a bag of bacon


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

DYO some lint?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plenty to go around 

Dyo a rabbit


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Do you own some rock salt?


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

No

Do you own a Nicholas Cage film?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a thimble?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a vcr?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, but it don't work no more.


DYO some lawn darts?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

no. dyo a yard?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

yeah

dyo a weed whacker?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a mini fridge


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a beer huggie thing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a stuffed animal


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yep.

Dyo a Say No To Drugs poster?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a chalkboard


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No. dyo a ouija board?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I wish 

Dyo a pack of green tea


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Of course.

Dyo playing cards?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yerp


DYO nail clippers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas

Dyo a nailgun


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nopers


DYO a teaspoon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeppers

Dyo any cocaine.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

No>: (

Do you own a car?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a jackhammer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeup

Dyo a blood pressure monitor


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No. Dyo biscuits and gravy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope 

Dyo a diamond ring


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.
Dyo a beard trimmer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo an ice cream scooper


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a chainsaw?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a pet scorpion


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

No but my zodiac sign is a Scorpio.


Do you own a house?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a golf cart?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a motorbike


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo hot wheels?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a packet of corn dogs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own the ingredients to concoct wolfsbane?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo more than one credit card


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, I have 13 credit cards. :um


DYO some Q tips?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Dyo a air humidifier


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

An old one. Don't think it works anymore.


DYO some KY jelly?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Dyo a rectal thermometer


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a yard stick?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a gallon of almond milk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYO a box of Fruit Loops?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo something from elementary school


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

possibly, but I am not sure where it's at


do you own a helmet and subsequently helmet hair?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a souvenir from a local museum?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a ticket to some event


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeh

Do you own a pitcher plant?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a piano


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No. dyo a blow dryer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a pink eraser


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yah


DYO a big stick?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Depends what u mean by that 

Dyo a doll


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nooooo

DYO a firearm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a exercise mat


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO fireworks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a MySpace account


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nope

do you own someone else's soul?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Many 

Dyo a painting


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes

Dyo a hedgehog?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a live Krab.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naww

Do you own a stethoscope?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a pair of noise cancelling earphones


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, just use a couple of corks

do you own a diamond tiara?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a parking ticket


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had a few but it's been awhile.


DYO some deodorant?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

48 hrs protection heehee

Dyo a bottle of wine


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a motorcycle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a stationary bike


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not anymore unless my family has it

do you own a kaleidoscope?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a rabbit


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nicht

Do you own a taxidermied animal?


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

Nope

Do you own any fish?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All metal dude 

Dyo a fishing net.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Do you own an unused condom that's way past its expiration date?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a ice sculpture


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a tablet computer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a bottle of ibuprofen


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a large cucumber?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a History textbook


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several


DYO a ice machine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a jar of jam


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep

DYO a sponge?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes, many.

Do you own swimwear?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah but I don't use it anymore.


DYO a washing machine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a printer


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeh, just needs ink

Do you own portable cooking equipment for camping?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a syringe


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I do, actually.

DYO a blowdryer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a musical instrument


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a blowtorch?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo an old magazine


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lots


DYO any VHS tapes?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes 

Do You own any comic books?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a crafting book?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a cook book


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a leather coat?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup


DYO a ball of twine?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Dont think so.

Dyo the skeletal remains of anything?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet 

Dyo a booby trap


----------



## Slickster001 (Sep 27, 2017)

Nope!

Garage?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

A rifle?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No (Shotguns)


DYO fishing equipment?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not anymore 

Dyo a wide screen monitor


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a fish tank?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No, no fishes 

Dyo a dog collar


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

A betamax player?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a piano


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Scuba gear?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Latex gloves


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yep.

A pet tarantula?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a pet snake


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No but i would like one.

A motorcycle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a medicine ball


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

A wide-range wireless router?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Mixtape.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I used to

A product from any of the top 10 tech companies of 2017?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a high quality microphone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a large piece of quartz?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes i do.

Dyo a big dog or wolf w fangs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a shiny needle


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Lol no but my mom loves to carelessly leave em everywhere so I can injure myself!

Do you own any Disneyland merchandise? (And if so, what is it)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a stuffed animal


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, several that I won at various carnivals.



DYO camping equipment?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a can of air


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Umm, no

Do you own artifacts from the 80s?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just CD cassettes 

Dyo a flower garden


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYO a tire pressure gauge?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I think so 

Dyo a tutu


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yep.

Dyo a horror comic?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a desktop computer


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a laser disc?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a large external hard drive


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a bear trap?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a lobster trap?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a tree full of fruits


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No

Dyo a swimming pool?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a ruler?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yap

Dyo a wedding ring


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No 


DYO a big, fancy car?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a house


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

My _very_ own? No

Do you own a scab from a recent wound?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a savings account


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeh

Do you own a drone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I wish 

Dyo your own private jet


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes.

Dyo a helicopter pilot?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a bug pot


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a french maid costume?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a white colored folder


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a bed bug?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo any Halloween stuff


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeps.

Dyo a haunted house?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Lol, no.

Do you own a college-grade psychology book?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep, old edition though 

Dyo a ambulance car


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

A bottle of champagne?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO electric grass trimmers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo bear repellant


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nada

A book about ghosts and paranormal stuff?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a pumpkin


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, but my nephews do. A large plastic one filled with sweets

An expired sim card?


----------



## snarygyder (Oct 6, 2017)

Possibly, somewhere.

A book by Charles Dickens?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

A child's toy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

A poster of your favorite movie franchise?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a golf club?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a pig


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a credit card case?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes but I don't use it.

DYO a permanent marker that is actually permanent? Unlike this piece of **** I got??


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Dyo a dog house


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO silk sheets?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a wood chipper


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a fire extinguisher?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep 

Dyo a farm


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a photo of your elementary years class?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep I do 

Dyo a chemical beaker


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Always wanted one, but no

A portable solar charger?


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

That sounds amazing, but no. Do you own any signed sports gear?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, not really a sports person 

Dyo the holy grail


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, sure do.


DYO some silly putty?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a quilt


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYO any pinups?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

do you own the ability to do a bunch of chin-ups?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a pet dinosaur


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Just a small one hehe 

Do you own a recliner chair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a case of beer


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No 

Do you own a hanky?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a stethoscope


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I do, actually. :um


DYO an armchair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a bag of litter


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Do you own a cap with the word OBEY on it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No way 

Dyo a piece of fruitcake


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not now


DYO a piece of obsidian?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a fax machine


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO an agate?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a diary


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True but I prefer to call it journal

A sack of rice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a wagon


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own some spare duct tape? I need it for something...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Dyo a grandfather clock?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a pie chart


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a large pair of scissors?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a viking costume


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ha I wish?

DYO a hair dryer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a bottle of vodka


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a watermelon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a hot tub


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah

DYO poison ivy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A pet fish


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Noop

Dyo an oil lamp?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A pool


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

I wish!
Do you own a External HDD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyo a trampoline


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

I wish. Dyo a pair of non-slip shoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo any Halloween decorations


----------



## changeofmind (Oct 13, 2017)

No
Dyo a Buddha statue?


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

no.

do you own a ouija board?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, get me one 

Dyo a king sized bed


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Two


DYO a tire pump?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes.

DYO a tire _pimp_?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a black market item


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Noe

Do you own something from Europe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a fruit basket


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

Do you own a book about Pablo Escobar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a trailer


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Bath sponge?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

Any records (as in vinyls)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo any pepper spray


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nap

DYO a soap dish?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo an egg with confetti in it


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

What? :stu


DYO a welcome mat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a universal remote


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

No

DYO an ice cream scoop?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep 

Dyo a blog


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

Mmmmm, on this site

DYO any vintage video games?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not Sure

Dyo a mouse trap


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

:con No

DYO any power tools?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Le parents do 

Dyo any sticky notes


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

Yasssssss

DYO something from your childhood?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, I have a styrofoam plane that my dad got me as a kid. I have yet to assemble it and fly it.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

Karsten said:


> Yeah, I have a styrofoam plane that my dad got me as a kid. I have yet to assemble it and fly it.


:heart

DYO chopsticks?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes, a bunch of them.

DYO sushi rice?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own materials to make a hardcover for a book?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a vacuum


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yea

Do you own a nose hair that's of different color from the rest?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a microscope


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

well, I don't really own one

do you own your own a book that tests your knowledge with questions but doesn't provide the answers in the back?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Several of em ya

Dyo a baby crib


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own an any kind of roll?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a snail collection


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a chainsaw and a hockey mask?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just the hockey mask 

Dyo a 3D printer


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

No

Do you own an iPhone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a gaming computer


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Do you own a license for a paid software e.g. Adobe Photoshop?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a ghost catcher


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Do you own eye drops?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a tub filled with acid


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Let me check...nope.


DYO a key ring?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo an ipad


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

DYO a large pencil?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a mouse trap


----------



## Poppy35 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nope. Do you own a motorcycle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a makeup kit


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

What about a pet grooming kit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a business license


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nada

Do you own an unboxed action figure/toy/gadget from a long time ago?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a rock


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a geology kit somewhere

do you own a plush bathrobe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a box of cookies


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Do you own a streaming box?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo old clothing


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure 

Do you own some privacy plants?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a horse mask


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I want one

Do you own a phone case with military-grade protection?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I wish but nope 

Dyo an Apple watch


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

No

Do you own a pocket knife?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a taser?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a medicine ball


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

DYO a library card?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo an encyclopedia


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, an entire set

Do you own a cat tree?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a band aid


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a survival kit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope but I should make one 

Dyo a bag of chips


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

a half eaten one

Do you own a pair of swimming goggles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a heart monitor


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a WhatsApp account?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a bag of groceries


----------



## Nitemair13 (Apr 17, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a fountain pen?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a shock collar


----------



## Nitemair13 (Apr 17, 2017)

Nope

Do you own a comic book?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a diary


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

More like a journal, but, yes.


DYO a enema kit?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

DYO a decommissioned traffic light?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes!

...no, just kidding.


DYO a ladder?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a white Hoodie


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a white one but I do own a red and black one.


DYO more than 10 shirts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Dyo a 2017 car


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Do you own a bottle opener?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a Whoopie cushion


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, wish I did lol

DYO a recumbent bike?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I think so 

Dyo a ant farm


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own corrective lenses?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a pretty garden


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a 2018 calendar


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYO a bell?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a Hospital gown


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own an amulet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a walkie talkie


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

don't think so unless they're at my parents'

do you own a self contained underwater breathing apparatus?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Dyo a breathalyzer


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a liquid bandage?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a dawg


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

Do you own a pair of stilts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a mountain of hot cheetos


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Do you own a stellated dodecahedron?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a bag of cocaine


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No LOL


DYO a cat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2 of em

Dyo a can of Fancy Meat


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a can of chili?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a water filter


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a nail file?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a company


----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)

Nope

Dyo a pilot license?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a boat


----------



## NovaBubble (Oct 30, 2017)

Nope, there isn't enough water where I live to even own one lol.

Do you own a pet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yash

Dyo a fat suit


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

A two-piece swimsuit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo more than 1 computer


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own Spotify Premium subscription


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo an Mac mini


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO some foot powder?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a good luck hat


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Nope! 

DYO one of those weird, spider looking, head massagers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a 3rd nipple


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a scarf?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a mattress


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a SUV?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a vhs player


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, but it doesn't work.


DYO a carpet cleaner?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, no carpets 

Dyo an Xbox console


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a torx screwdriver?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

DYO a butane torch?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a fidget Spinner


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO a hacksaw?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a Whoopie cushion


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

DYO own a Pooter?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYO a jar of buttons?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a tanning bed


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYO a grandfather clock?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo health insurance


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No 

Do you own a false tooth/teeth?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a pet wasp


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes (ouch! _swat_) . . . no.

Do you own a Blu-ray Disc Player?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo an attic


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really

Do you own a bad temper?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a medicine ball


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

No.

Next poster: Do you own a pool table?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo some clay


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

None at the moment

Do you own a third eye?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, it is down below. 
DYO a russian ordered bride?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a 1080p monitor


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a fake beard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a wheelchair


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

No

Do you own a car?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a bird


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

No but I own a picture of some birds.

Do you own a gun?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a coconut farm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Dyo a selfie stick


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Do you own an iron board ?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

An ironing board.

Do you own a magnifying glass?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a whiteboard


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Just a small one

Do you own a cork board?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Do you own a kerosene oil lamp?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ms kim said:


> No
> Do you own a kerosene oil lamp?


No, never did, and never will.

Do you own a soccer ball?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Do you own a pen with a flash light at the other end of it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk

Dyo a paintbrush


----------



## vedavon8 (Oct 27, 2017)

Amon said:


> Idk
> 
> Dyo a paintbrush


yes

do u own anything marble?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a bakery


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own Stephen Hawking's book A Brief History of Time?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I have a copy of it somewhere

do you own your own a map of your home country?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a country


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Yes doesn't everyone? (Well perhaps not everyone)

Do you own a calculator?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yap

Dyo a fireplace


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a whip, along with some garments made from leather


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, I suppose I'm a bit boring

do you own anything from the Cretaceous era?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo anything from the black market


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

No, but I own some things that are black.

Do you own a butcher's knife?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a cassette player


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Do you own a VCR


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a 4k tv


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Do you own any stolen goods


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a microphone


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah

do you own anything that has your name on it- embroidered, etched, etc?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not anymore 

Dyo a Snapchat account


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah

do you own 12 bowls of rice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a poka dot dress


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, I have an irresistible urge to draw a line from dot to dot to make a picture

do you own a wooden pencil with an eraser?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes, I usually lose the erasers though

do you own an original painting by some artist?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo any spraypaint


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I did but not sure if I still have it some or not

do you own a gumball machine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo an eliptical machine


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

No, but my dad did growing up

Do you own a Walkman?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a gift card


----------



## NovaBubble (Oct 30, 2017)

Yup, I should probably use it sometime lol.

Do you own any running shoes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a mansion


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a thumbdrive?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo any snakes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I've taken care of them for a class before

do you own a forensic kit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I wish 

Dyo a tiny doggo


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a scented candle that you'll unlikely ever use?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep but i use em

Dyo a giant flashlight


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Nope I just use my phone

DYO a vr headset


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo an igloo


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Nah

Dyo a soup strainer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo any lego


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

When I was a child. 

Do you own a book belonging to the so-called Great Books promoted by the educational philosophy of Perennialism?


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

No, I only read sci-fi and horror books.

Do you own a music album?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo an asthma inhaler


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Nope

Dyo a novelty butt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a zip lock bag


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Several in my backpack for emergencies

Do you own a night light?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a xylophone


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

no,

do you own a telescope?


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Nope

Dyo a gaming chair


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Dyo any stolen goods


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a skateboard


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Used to

Dyo a weaved basket


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo any canned food


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

DYO a fax machine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a landline phone


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Nope

Dyo a helmet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo any camping supplies


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes, living in Florida we have to have hurricane supplies including flashlights, lanterns, generators, etc.

Do you own any Super Audio CD's (SACD) ?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No . I still that just like a normal cd , if so then yes . 

Do you own anything sexy ?



prove it , hehehehe .


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

well, I have some hershey's kisses with almonds... come on over anytime you want, big boy

dyo a sleeveless shirt?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a shower curtain


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, one of my bathrooms has a tub/shower

Do you own a skateboard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not anymore 

Dyo an ipod


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Used to

Do you own a pot of earth without anything growing on it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a dog house


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No 

Do you own a passport?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a dreamcatcher


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Nope

Dyo an incomplete pack of cards


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

DYO any wrenches?


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Yeah

Dyo a merkin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ugh NO

Dyo a window screen


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Nope

Dyo an hourglass


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a bank account


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Yeah

Dyo a brown suit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a truck


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Dyo a fingernail/toenail clipper


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

I do

Dyo a karaoke machine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo any arcade games


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Well if you mean arcade cabinets I don't, but I do on pc, console and my phone

Dyo toe socks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo bunny slippers


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yep. dyo a smoking jacket?


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Nah

Dyo an Otamatone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a bulletproof vest


----------



## Jason Aibot (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes (well, my family does)

Dyo a handgun?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo any paint cans


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.


Dyo some man jewelry?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a pet mosquito


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.


Dyo camping stuff.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo an air humidifier


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Nope

Dyo a microscope


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a van


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Dyo some firecrackers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a water gun


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes, it's 5 feet away from me.

Do you own Headphones.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo any expensive tech


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I guess?

Dyo any Clown Make-Up?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyo a laptop


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Yup, I'm currently using it.

Dyo a fidget spinner.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a pet rat


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

No

Dyo boxing gloves?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a cash box


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

I do, don't use it for cash though

Dyo a speaker pillow


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

No

Dyo Biotin


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Nope

Dyo pants clips


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

No 

Dyo a portable heater


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes.

Dyo a Pokemon plush?


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Nah, I'm a fan though

Dyo a zombie survival kit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a wig


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Dyo a table?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas

Dyo a store mannequin


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Nope

Dyo a shoe horn


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

No & probably never will.

Do you own a dictionary?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep, but it's an old edition 

Dyo a pair of jammies


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a pill cutter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a bottle of bleach


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a star gazing app


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a needle


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYO a #2 pencil?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Duh

Dyo a parachute


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own any of Rick Riordan's books?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a fancy mancy microphone


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not fancy mancy

do you own a commemorative plate?


----------



## MusicAndNature FTW (Oct 14, 2017)

No.

Do you own a pair of headphones?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several


DYO a spear?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyo a clone machine


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If the technology existed, I'd probably get one

Do you own an honest-to-goodness lava lamp?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a mechanical bull


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes.

Dyo a fake body part?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo an old phone


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya.

Dyo a santa costume?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a plant


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

An electric power plant? I wish I did; I'd be rich! 

Do you own some expired post-it notes?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a venus fly trap?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, but I'd love to raise one

Do you own an album you acquired for free from iTunes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope 

Dyo yoir own recording studio


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a robotic vacuum cleaner?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Dyo a 4K TV


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

No 

Dyo own 1 million dollars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl a magnet


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah

Dyo a samurai sword


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a condo


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nah

Dyo the board game Clue


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a dream catcher?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope. 

Dyo rain boots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyo something pink


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Not that I know of.

Dyo a string of lights.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo any balloons


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Yup. 

Dyo socks with holes in them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Several of em

Dyo a dart board


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nah. Wish I had one, though.

Dyo a popcorn machine


----------



## Felidae (Feb 25, 2014)

Unfortunately not.

Do you own a set of fancy stationary ?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

No

Dyo any rabbits


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, but a wild one will come into the yard every once in a while.



DYO any wilderness survival books?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope

Dyo any cowboy hats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo any gym equipment


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Yep

Dyo a fanny pack


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat

Dyo a pair of sunglasses


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a dishwasher?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a pack of empty checks


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Yup

Dyo a time machine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet

Dyo a furry costume


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a grandfather clock


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Is that a clock that I stole from my grandfather or a clock that I consider to be like a grandfather to me?
Either way, no

do you own a broken skateboard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a bike


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Yep

Dyo a ushanka


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

No I don't even know what that is.

Do you own sunglasses?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

yes.


dyo a body pillow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a queen sized bed


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a waterbed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a fly swatter


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:bah:bahNo


Dyo a stamp collection?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really...but I have a few

do you own a sled?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a Christmas tree?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you own a bottle of water blessed from a holy place?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo an empty box


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yep.


Dyo a cotton swab?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yap

Dyo a Kindle


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO an electric razor?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah

Dyo any action figures


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO an empty box?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Many

Dyo a private jet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo any medications


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own an ant farm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo an Xbox


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

Do you own a music keyboard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a router


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Noop

DYO a hand-held shower head like such?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo an electric shaver


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a Totoro plushie? (I _need_ one.)


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

No, I don't own any type of plushie.

DYO a fifth wheel?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo any Xmas ornaments


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope

Dyo any vinyl records


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A bunch of em

Dyo a boat


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a 3D printer?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a tooth cavity?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo any floss


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a toothbrush?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyo any alien parts


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a large house in the country?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a world map?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nooe

Dyo any lego pieces


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

no 

do you own a drone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a cheap phone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a cheap one and a really expensive one


DYO a parka?


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Nope

Dyo a chicken
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

At KFC

Dyo an animal


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure do

Do you own several USB Type C cables?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYO a toothpick?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyl a bluetooth speaker


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't

Do you own a Super Mario game


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a snow shovel?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo an old TV


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a vintage photograph


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Dyo an old magazine


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I do

do you a own a ring with your birthstone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a dinner fork


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a reusable straw


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Several 

Dyo a bomb making kit


----------



## soulfly1983 (Sep 30, 2017)

No

Do you own a sex toy?


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

No

Do you own a pair of hiking shoes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not any more.


DYO a key chain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyo a pet seal


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a bottle of hair growing tonic?


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Not any more haha

do you own a waterproof pents?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a laboratory coat


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Of course.

Dyo a sweater with kittens on it?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYO a blue blanket?


----------



## MagnoliaForest (Dec 29, 2017)

No

Do you own a super hero cat who wears his hotdog suit and save other pets at night while you're asleep?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a pair of bunny slipperz


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Nope

Dyo a lava lamp


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyo a landline


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep


DYO a flip phone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not anymore 

Dyo any lego pieces


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Dyo any friends


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a bike


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Dyo a lucky charm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just the cereal 

Dyo any handcuffs


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No.
Do you own a mask?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Several 

Dyo a Paypal account


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

yeah but i don't consider that "owning" something.

DYO an electric guitar?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYO an acoustic guitar?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a fiddle?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYO a harmonica?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own hiking boots?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo snow boots?


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

no

Do you own a car ?


----------



## Mystical95 (Jan 3, 2018)

Technically yes, but I don't drive it.

DYO a snowglobe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyo a pooper scooper


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Dyo a fur coat


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a pair of mittens?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No

DYO a truck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nae

Dyo a wrist watch


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

no.

Dyo a sled?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, not anymore.

DYO a mixer?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

No. I wish I do.
Do you own a chamber pot?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO a bottle of Powerade?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

No. It will give me a migraine from the preservatives. I prefer Vitamin Water.

DYO any weed smoking paraphernalia?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a shovel?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes. I have to get rid of the bodies somehow.

DYO an arc welder?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo an enterance gate


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sort of.

DYO a barn?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO an electric can opener?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Dyo a back yard garden


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

A backyard greenhouse, so sort of (not for weed ;P)

DYO a shaving brush?


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

No

Do you own a smartwatch?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Dyo a smart brain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Dyo a ghost servant


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a smart condom?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a cucumber slice


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No

do you own a treadmill?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Dyo any expensive perfume


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyo a hamster


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh yeah... I did have a hamster, didn't I?

Do you own a model of a plane or ship?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, had model airplanes as a kid


DYO an ice cream scooper?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Dyo a dishwasher


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a lint brush?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a velvet cape?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No.

Dyo a chainsaw?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a private jet?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I do. I pilot it as well. NO ONE gets on but me.

Dyo a small island?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

This is it...










Do you own a boat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a steak knife


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes 

do you own a suitcase?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYO a radio?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah, in my truck.

DYO a pair of overalls? (I don't, but Cletis might)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope, sorry.


DYO a carrot?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes.

Dyo a ballroom?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Um, no.


DYO a case of Gatorade?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

No, Gatorade has preservatives and sugar in it. I make my own, better diet version from scratch.

DYO any Gas-X?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't say I do


DYO a canteen?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a back scratcher


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ye

Do you own a manual egg beater


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

DYO a whip?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL No


DYO a pocket knife?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo any Transformers action figures?

Dont lie either


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo any Barbie dolls


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

no

do you own a leather jacket?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a big, black car?


----------



## moondaisy (Dec 24, 2017)

No.
Do you own the book The Little Prince in different languages?


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

I do.

do you own a windup clock?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo high heels?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Not very high. A little over 2 inch.

Dyo a Bible


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Nope

Do you own a guitar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a waterbed


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

no

do you own a treadmill?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I wish 

Dyo a swing set


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

That sounds like fun.
Dyo a pressure cooker


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyo something from another country


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

Do you own a reusable straw


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't think so. 

Do you own any camping/survival gear?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a first aid kit


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Yep

Do you own a jigsaw?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a bottle of pepper spray


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a bottle of aspirin?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

not quite, unless Excedrin counts.

DYO a switchblade


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah 

Do you own a yoga mat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a magic carpet


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes.

Do you own a Transformer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a piece of the moon


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No, (because I own all of the moon).

Do you own dumbbells?


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Yah

Dyo an xbox?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

DYO a garden hose?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyo a waffle maker


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

An old one


DYO a paper shredder?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes

Dyo a fake Christmas tree


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a real Christmas tree?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

once but it died

dyo a mini grill


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a can of chili?


----------



## Hutetu (Apr 26, 2017)

No

DYO a disco ball?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a pencil?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo an attic


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, but it's mostly closed off for insulation 

do you own a piggy bank?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a pillow with an anime character printed on it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No way 

Dyo a bottle of water


----------



## moondaisy (Dec 24, 2017)

Despite being adamant on dehydration, yes. 
Do you own a diary?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup

Do you own a Panda Express cup?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

Do you own any Masters of the Universe (He-Man) action figures?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a zip lock bag


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a 3DS?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Dyo any cold medicine


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes

DYO a ps4


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Dyo a warm and friendly smile


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't think so. My smiles tend to look quite artificial most of the time.

DYO something to defend yourself with in the event of a zombie apocalypse?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Perhaps the zombies will come for peace and not to war. 
Dyo a special telephone that can be used to communicate with zombies


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no

Dyo a zombie vaccination kit


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Dyo anything from your childhood


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Erm, I guess I won my baby blanket lol 

Dyo a gaming pc you built yourself?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not a gaming PC

Do you own VR goggles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, but I've used em once

Dyo a jar


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Yah

DYO a macbook?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a savings account


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah

DYO a chainsaw?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

actually yes

dyo anything nintendo?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, but only an original Game Boy which developed lines on the screen, and the Game Boy Pocket from '92, which I still play occasionally (it's the most advanced gaming system I own), although I cannot find the AC adapter.

Do you own a Blu-ray Disc Player?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Dyo any useless items around your house/yard that you are hanging on to just in case they are needed at some point in the future


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes, an ice scraper (it doesn't snow here but sometimes the temp drops and we get frosty windshields. so far I've never used it)

dyo a cat or dog


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Dyo a pencil sharpener


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yep

Do you own a tennis racket


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyo a pack of cigarettes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a large glass container filled with sea glass


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a portable heater?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a bus pass


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore.


DYO a porn dvd?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Dyo a shock collar


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't know what that is

Do you own a fap sock


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO an aquarium?


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

i used to.

do you own any kind of spy gear


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll never tell...


DYO a hedge trimmer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo any PC games


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own sleeping medication or supplements?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO any alcoholic beverages?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ran out recently; need to replenish my supply

Do you own a drawing tablet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, not much of an artist 

Dyo a 27 inch Imac


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Apple has out-priced me with their Macs in recent years

Do you own a cowboy hat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a gas mask


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a "dumb" TV?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

her GRE scores weren't very good, but she's cute

do you own any of Van Gogh's work?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Dyo a purse


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes...lots of them!

do you own a set of golf clubs?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No

Do you own a toy from childhood?


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes, nut sure where is it tho

Do you own a mechanical watch


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes still have my grandfather's

Dyo hairdryer?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

Do you own a DVD player?


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Yes. Do you own a VHS?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, VCR (and use it regularly).

Do you own a subscription to Netflix DVD-by-mail service (now called DVD.com)? If not, you should.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a hamster


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh yeah, I did have a hamster, didn't I?

Do you own an empty water bottle just lying around your house for no apparent reason


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO some patio furniture?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a digital camera


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Do you own a piece of the pie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a DVD or Blu Ray Box Collection


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yah

Do you own another person's organ (donated)?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a PVC pipe cutter?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYO a pea coat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a can of peas


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many


DYO a can of spray paint?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Did yeah

DYO crisps/chips?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not currently

do you own a pizza wheel?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a Science textbook


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Several

Do you own a bottle of soda in the ref right now


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not in the ref but in the storage room.


DYO a bottle of nasal spray?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a Discord account


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a soul?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a few.


Do you own a Steam account?


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a library card?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a fleshlight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyo a landline phone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup


DYO a nose hair trimmer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a cane


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO an old issue of National Geographic magazine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo an robot slave


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, yeah


DYO a film camera?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a car


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup


DYO a pen light?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naaw

Do you own a bonsai?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a magic wand


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

I do. I'm a wizard 

Do you own some binoculars?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a boat


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

(Old saying: The two happiest days of a boat owner's life are the day he buys it and the day he sells it)


DYO a large tract of land?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

The next person has eaten a banana within the last 3 hours


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep (Wrong thread btw hehe)

Dyo a medicine cabinet


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Hahaha! Whoopsies 

Yes

Do you own a loofah?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Dyo a rocking chair


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

No

DYO a car?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYO a sofa?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a vaccum


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Two


DYO a can of worms?


----------



## Great Expectations (Jan 25, 2018)

No

DYO a house


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a typewriter?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Did do x2

Dyo a collection of anything?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYO a pet rock?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own an 9B pencil?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a banana tree


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a lime tree?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a dart board


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Noe

Do you own a magic conch shell?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I do

Dyo a jar of cookies


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

not a jar no

dyo a vibrating chair


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo any blood pressure pills


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

No. My blood pressure's on the lower end, however.

Do you own an electric toothbrush?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO a SUV?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a microscope


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, but have always wanted one

Do you own a motorcycle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a money vault


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Noe

Do you own a mini Easter Island statue head?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Of course not :um

Dyo a medicine ball


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Dp you own a dad bod


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

:laugh: No but I know of a few

Dyo Bananas?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes, just bought some today. love nanas

Do you own a Blu Ray player?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a Carbon Monoxide detector


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a crucifix?


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

No

Do you own an expensive luxury car?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a gum wrapper


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a ball point pen?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a rifle


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No rifle, two shotguns though.


DYO a roll of masking tape?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeppers

Dyo a blowup doll


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Do you?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Cletis said:


> No rifle, two shotguns though.
> 
> DYO a roll of masking tape?


This is slightly disconcerting that you mention owning those two things together. ;P

DYO any rock salt shotgun shells, and ever been shot with one? (and no, no blow up dolls for me, I only date girls who can cook, clean and take care of their own personal hygiene. It's just such a turn off wiping their *** for them after I'm done.)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No rock salt shells. I do own some 00 buckshot and slugs though. I've never been shot with rock salt but did get shot by a BB gun when I was kid.


DYO a laser pointer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a GoPro cam


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

nah

dyo an answering machine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a Kindle


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a lampshade that has a shape that could conveniently hide you if you were to stand behind it?


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

No

Do you own s Sqweel?

(More of a question for the ladies lol)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

_A what?_ :stu

DYO a large 4X4 pickup truck with big wheels?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo an iPod Touch


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO an iPhone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a plant


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a vintage automobile?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a boombox


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a winter coat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a box of animal crackers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a desktop computer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a brick phone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

DYO a CRT TV?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a Gmail account


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a lawnmower?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a farm


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. My dad's family used to have one.


DYO a ball of twine?


----------



## Elixir23 (Feb 17, 2018)

no

DYO a prized possession?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a coin collection?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Dyo a raincoat


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do

Do you own a hoodie without sleeves?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a drivers license


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own phone holder on the dashboard of your car?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo or used to own a Friendster account


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I did, circa 2004-2008

Do you own a squeegee?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyo a alarm clock?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I used to, now I depend on my phone

Do you own a criminal record?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a pocket knife


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own/have some beer currently?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, I don't drink

Dyo a cactus


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, but my brother does

Do you own at least 3 year books?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyo a pair of skinny jeans


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

No.

DYO a video game console?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yahh

Dyo a small dog


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Medium small I'd say.

DYO Dogecoin?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmm nope 

Dyo a rock collection


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah sorta. 

DYO holey socks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm, due to sharp toenails 

Dyo any schoolwork from High School


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes in a trash bag that I still haven't gotten rid of. 

DYO eye glasses?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own dumbbells weighing at least 15kg?


----------



## KatrinaD (Feb 19, 2018)

Alpha Tauri said:


> No
> 
> Do you own dumbbells weighing at least 15kg?


No haha

Do you own a car?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Do you own a bad phone charger?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a taser


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do not

Do you own a ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2 of em yep

Dyo a scarf


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Do you own a pull up bar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a sandwich


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Do you own something nobody else knows about?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a drone


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No and you know it :bah

DYO 0 birds?


----------



## El Psy Kongrooo (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Do you own a second account?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U have a secret admirer 

Dyo a fishie


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Do you own snail shells?


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

No.
Do you own yellow umbrella?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a battery


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many


DYO a rubber mallet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a pet whale


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Do you own a jar of pickles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yaass

Dyo a giant trash bin


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Do not

Do you own a lifesaver (not the inflatable, plastic cheap ones) for whatever reason


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a beanie?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes

Dyo a hamster?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO a straw?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a whoopie cushion


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

No

Dyo a cardigan?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO a lazyboy recliner?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

No

Dyo a skateboard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a piano


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Noo

Dyo winter boots?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a pair of uggs


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Nope.

Dyo a Ouija board?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep, one in the basement and the other under the bed 

Dyo a Tarot card


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

No

Dyo a soul?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats that?

Dyo a mini fridge


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Noe

Do you own a boyfriend?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a bunk bed


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah but I don't sleep in it. Just haven't gotten rid of it.

Dyo a big screen tv?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't think it's considered big anymore.

Do you own a space blanket? (aka emergency blanket)


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes I own several.

Dyo fingerless gloves?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Das cool!

No I don't. I like them tho but I don't really have any use for them.

DYO a website?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh tyty!

Yes
Dyo a watch?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyo a radio?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

DYO any skin products?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes

Dyo a pair of Nike shoes?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes but they're fake.

DYO satellite TV?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

YEa.

Dyo a pet?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

DYO any plushies?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do

Do you own merch from any of your favorite band, artist, etc?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Do you own any piercings?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Do you own a botched circumcision?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyo any underwater gear


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

My watch is said to be able to withstand snorkeling. Nothing other than that. 

DYO a USB extender?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo any sticky notes


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. My mom bought them a thousand years ago and half of them are still unused. Shows how busy I am 

DYO a motorcycle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a pack of condoms


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

DYO a pack of chips?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a Ghalamkar tablecloth


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:O I think there's one on the dinning table.

DYO a bald eagle statue?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a bottle of multivitamins?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No.

DYO any alcoholic drinks?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

A few wines

Do you own a salt lamp?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No. I hadn't seen one before. They're pretty. 

DYO a knife?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a Food.exe file


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Do you own a vpn?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a walkie talkie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not anymore

Do you own an egg beater?


----------



## lovey23 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a pair of converse?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a bird cage


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

DYO an alternate identity?


----------



## Forlornsoul (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes

DYO a rabbit?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a fire extinguisher?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a pooter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyo a spice cabinet


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes

Dyo a tie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeppers

Dyo a microphone


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah in my laptop, phone, and headset 

Dyo a handkerchief?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

DYO safety goggles?

Sent using Tapatalk because SAS post limit is utterly stupid


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Dyo a meat cleaver


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

No 

Dyo a frisbee?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I did, for dogs.

Dyo a new book?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes but haven't started reading it yet.

Dyo an autograph?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes; the only one is Willie Stargell's, which my brother got for me when he met him in NC at a minor league game.

Do you own a plastic figurine made in a Mold-A-Rama vending machine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a statue


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah

Dyo a scarf?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyo a piggy bank


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

No but I own a penny can

Dyo jean shorts?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Nope

do you own your own mistakes?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, I try to. 

Do you own an entire TV series' run on Blu-ray or DVD (and if so, what)?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Havent bought DVD's in a decade.

DYO a white noise generator?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Actually, I do. Yes.


DYO any 1980's Penthouse magazines?


----------



## KatrinaD (Feb 19, 2018)

No haha

Do you own a pet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Dyo a extra fluffy pillow


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Nope. I like them on the firm side.

DYO winter boots?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo any boots


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes

DYO a soldering iron?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.
Do you own a diecast model car?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No 

Do you own a sketchpad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo any scented candles


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a skateboard?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

DYO a 3D printer?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.
Do you own a German dictionary?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

DYO a squirrel?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do not

Do you?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No, and if I would feed a squirrel, I would'nt say I own him/her. They are personalities on their own I think 
Do you own a bookshelf?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


Do you own duct tape?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.
Do you own a TV?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes

Dyo a poetry book?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

calimerc said:


> Yes
> 
> Dyo a poetry book?


No.
Do you own a bed?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYO a barbequer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yaw

Dyo a mouse trap


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

DYO a robotic arm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a malfunctioning organ


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. My brain.


DYO something that is broken but you still keep it in the storage room/garage/etc. ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a calculator


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYO a goal in life?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

geraltofrivia said:


> No
> 
> DYO a goal in life?


Yes.
Do you own GTA 5?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


DYO a GoPro Camera?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo any drugs


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Not recreational no, apart from alcohol.

Dyo many CDs?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably 50 or so...


Do you own an ice machine?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a toaster-refrigerator


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

DYO anything Russian?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a clay pot for cooking?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a tiny purse


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Did

Dyo a car?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a spaceship


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


DYO any prizes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a dinner roll


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a barbell?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Kind of. It's a metal pipe which matches the diameter of my weights and I use it as a barbell.


DYO something you hate?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do

Do you?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm pretty sure there must be some stuff I'm stuck with but I can't remember any right now.

DYO any Rambutan fruit? (I love SE Asia fruits, they look so cool. I'm totally going to visit there if I ever have the money)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a moldy banana


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't even know what it is.


DYO any engineering knowledge?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a Russian dossier?


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

whats that and whats with your russian obsession

Do you own a dildo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah 

Dyo a statue


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Some small ones.


DYO a ball of yarn?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes

DYO a Russian obsession?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyo any bottles of lotion


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@geraltofrivia Rambutan trees are indeed common here. Who know, maybe one day you get to travel here in SEA


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeh, but don't use them

Do you own several hundred dolla bills


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah.

DYO several hundreds of anything?



Alpha Tauri said:


> @geraltofrivia Rambutan trees are indeed common here. Who know, maybe one day you get to travel here in SEA


I hope so


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Of dust yah

Dyo a raincoat


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a fruit tree?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyo any snacks?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes potato chips. 


Do you own anyone?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

do you own a hair dryer?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO any Russian vodka?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a tiny bed


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

My bed can fit 1.5-1.75 of me

Do you own a power bank?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No. 
Do you own a humor magazine?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO a pornographic magazine?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a pair of jeans that's way to tight on you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Dyo a Mac mini


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do not

Do you own a book half-eaten by moths and other little critters that apparently likes the taste of paper?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYO a fish tank?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 

do you own a jacuzzi?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a pair of high heels


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.
Do you own a book about meditation?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Dyo any meds for pets?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Don't think so

Do you own a self portrait you drew or painted yourself?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO any Playboy DVDs?


----------



## Quiet as a moth (Apr 1, 2013)

No.




Do you own a Funko Pop figure?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyo any action figures


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYO a metal box that belonged to chocolate or cookies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a metal detector


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No but I can detect metal with my brain waves.


DYO a battery powered drill?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, it has a cord.


DYO a machete?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Nope
DYO a full set of teeth


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No anymore

Do you own a pair of polarized sunglasses?


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't.
Do you own watercolor paints?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a box of crayons


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yah

Do you own a wireless trackpad?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No 


DYO Epoxy glue?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a SSD drive


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup

DYO a portable DVD player?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Dyo a walking stick


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes!

DYO a light bulb that is too bright and you hate it but you've bought it anyway because you are stupid?

Posted by an A.I. using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No. 
Do you own a pillow?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several


DYO a knife sharpener?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a Mr. Clean magic eraser


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYO a ceiling fan?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a portrait of Cheesus


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYO a motivational quote on your wall?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no. That might be the reason I have no motivation to do anything

do you own a demon?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Personal demons, yes.

Do you own an entire TV series' run on Blu-ray or DVD (and if so, which one(s))?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a bonsai plant?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure do

Do you own any cats?


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

No.

Do you own a film camera?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a trailer


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYO a purple pen?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo a tub of cream cheese


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO a coupon for some free yogurt?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo an electric sharpener


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Do you own a car tire lying around randomly inside your house?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyo a horse mask


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope, but I want one!

Do you own a novel based from a video game?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a 100 yr old school yearbook


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nay

Do you own a DTR tugging kit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo an old videp game


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a set of weights


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a collection of Playboy magazines?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Do you own a clown nose?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

DYO a portable heater?


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

No.

Do you own an electric kettle?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own some vintage money


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Dyo any stock


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyo anything new?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a big house?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Do you own a pet snake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyo a can of tuna


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Yes.

Do you own a calligraphy pen or brush?


----------



## silkirk77 (Mar 14, 2018)

No
DYO any pyrography tools or books on pyrography.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a large can of soup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a tub filled with Chilli


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

What about a tub filled with noodles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mayybee .-. 

Dyo any latex gloves


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Does things my mom own and I can use count?


DYO any purple shirts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shuure and nope nothing purple 

Dyo a rocking chair


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah 


DYO a ****ing chair?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure, assuming it's any chair that you use to **** on

Do you own a body piercing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah but I want one of my ears pierced tho 

Dyo a bag of groceries


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I purchase several every week...


DYO a shopping cart?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a lawn mower


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a snow shovel?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a Wi-Fi range extender?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a hoe?


----------



## Zcb310 (Mar 17, 2018)

No.


Do you own a mechanical keyboard?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup


DYO a spatula?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a self help book?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Dyo a waffle maker


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes but hardly ever used

Do you own an honest-to-goodness bucket, made from metal and everything?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYO a digital camera (not on a phone)?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, an old one.


DYO some body wash?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Dyo a musical instrument


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nurp


DYO a furnace filter?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No. 

Do you own a smartphone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Dyo an iPad


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYO any yeast?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*Squints* why

Dyo a rock hard pillow


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No. 

Do you own a Stephen King book?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYO anything purple?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I own a purple colored pencil I guess, yeah.

Do you own a PS4?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a a pair of VR glasses


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No. 

Do you own a notebook computer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Dyo a pair of chopsticks


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

DYO a bagless vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Do you own anything to fend off wild animals while you're out in the wilderness?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Dyo a boat


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYO a suitcase?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

No

Do you own a plant?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes.


DYO a purple pen?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes

do you own a weird object you randomly found on the ground?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah a dust bunnie 

Dyo a can of beans


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several


DYO a frying pan?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

karenw said:


> Obvs
> 
> Dyo flip flops?


nope,

do you own a cardigan


----------



## TamieL33 (Apr 1, 2018)

Yes. Multiple.

Do you own a horse or pony?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a first aid kit?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

Do you own any Garbage Pail Kids cards from the '80s or the current runs?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't say I do.


DYO a coin collection?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a cat tree?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a big house?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

No

Do you own an ipod?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

do you own something stolen?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes

Do you own something expensive?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Just my truck, I guess, and I'm still paying that off.

DYO a Beanie Baby?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

No

Do you own hiking boots?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore


DYO a smart TV?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw, only a dum one

A pair of bootz?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Do you own hunting gear?


----------



## ValJesterr (Apr 6, 2018)

No

Do you own any odd socks?


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes

Do you own pink teddy bear?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Do you own any body piercings?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYO any paperclips?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no ;-;

do you own a skateboard?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYO own a breadboard?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Noah

Do you own a USB C to USB A cable?


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Noah
> 
> Do you own a USB C to USB A cable?


Yes

-.. --- / -.-- --- ..- / --- .-- -. / .- / .... .- -


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I own caps, do they count?


DYO a walkie-talkie ?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Do you own a diary?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a pair of skis?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope 

Do you own fishing rod?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Nope
> 
> Do you own fishing rod?


Not currently, they were all broken. Im hoping to get new gear this year and get back into fishing.

Do you own a sword?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Own a certificate of some kind?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Same question as above?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a wheelbarrow?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


DYO a PH tester?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Do you own a portable hand sanitizer?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

No

Do you own anything leather?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do 😮

Do you own a tramp stamp?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Own a birds nest?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Recently ran out of those

Do you own a pair of steel-toe shoes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a leather wallet?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes.

Do you own a laptop?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO an automobile?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes.

DYO a blender


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

Do you own a thumb drive designed to look like Thor's Hammer from the movies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A tiny car?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

not really, it's a normal size sedan lol

DYO A fire extinguisher


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several


DYO a crescent wrench?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

My dad probably does

Do you own a steel ruler?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

A metal detector


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No but I can detect metal with my brainwaves.


DYO any chocolate that your cousin has given you that's been sitting on your desk for a while but it's too big and will give you acne/fatness so you haven't eaten it yet?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

A pocket watch like they used in the 1800s


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Nope, I dont own any watches.

Do you own a fishtank?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYO a second monitor?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Used to, but they were of different sizes and I really preferred them to be the same #ocd

A sack of rice?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not me personally but yeah we do.


DYO anything made in Singapore?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Own any shaving cream


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes.

Do you own The Last Of Us game?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

A case of bottled water?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

No.

Do you own coasters?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyo tea & coffee?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Own a rare song album


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think so

Your very own driver's license?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No. I can't drive with extremely severe anxiety that I have. 

Do you own an essential oil?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Own a medicine ball?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No. 


Sattelite tv?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


A dozen eggs?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own an espresso maker?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No 

Dyo any balsamic vinegar?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Do you own the book Anxiety Rebalance: All the Answers You Need to Overcome Anxiety and Depression?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYO any hazelnuts?


----------



## Sumabala (Mar 29, 2018)

No.

Do you own a book with over 1500 pages?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Do you own a palette knife?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYO an LED lamp?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A plastic spoon


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Do you own a medicine for anxiety?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore but I have in the past.


DYO a bunny costume?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

An RV?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No. But I do have a friend nicknamed RV 

An orange shirt?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

do you own a letter that you wrote to your future self?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do. I keep it in one of my time capsules


Do you own several backups of your computer?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No 

Do you?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Several backups, sure


Do you own a gun?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no

Do you own a jewelry box?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

U own a raincoat


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO a box of condoms?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

U own a piggy bank


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a pipe cutter?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Do you own a wedding ring? (It doesn't have to be yours - you just happen to have it for whatever reason)


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Do you have the game Until Dawn?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO some tweesers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

U own any toenail clipperz


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you own a coat made from real animal fur?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No, I'm vegetarian, and I hate that!

Do you like Nordic countries?

Edit: I thought this the "Do you like" thread


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


Do you own a viking hat?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Do you own an IKEA product?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO an electric razor?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

Do you own a VCR somewhere in your home, whether or not you currently use it?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, but it's broken.


DYO some fireworks?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do not

Do you own a backpack with a special compartment for your laptop? 

Sent from my brother's secondary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Own a ghost hunting kit?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO a notebook? (not a computer)


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes.

Do you own a portable speaker?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

U own something not sold in stores anymore?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

Do you own a waffle maker?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yepperz

U own a dawg toy?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes
Do you own rubber gloves?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not anymore

Do you own a pill cutter


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

DYO slippers?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

So you own a desk lamp


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

U own an external hard drive case?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I've made one with bubble wraps.


DYO a headset?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a pre-1990 automobile?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nope

do you own a golden tooth?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Ha, I'm not falling for that.

Do you own a pair of slipper socks?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, but now I feel like I should

do you own an ugly christmas sweater?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

No. DYO a musical instrument?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I think I have a flute on somewhere in my home.

Do you own a PS4?


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes.

Do you own a chromed spatula?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, just a regular one.

DYO a waffle iron?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

U own a pair of jeans


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


DYO a pair of scissors?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Do you own a folding knife for the outdoors?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah


DYO a crossbow?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

No
Do you own a treadmill?


----------



## Salix babylonica (Apr 23, 2018)

No
Do you own a soul?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A wut?

Fake plants?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

Pick Axe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hammer?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Mouth gag?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


Butt plug?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

No. 

a gumball machine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Chalk?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

No 

A blender?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes! A Ninja Blender / Processor. I :heart it 

Do you own a stuffed animal?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes. 

Do you own anything autographed by a famous person?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, several.


DYO a large house in the country?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYO a silent mouse/keyboard? (One that doesn't make a click/type noise)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Tile Floors?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyo wooden flooring?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Own a file cabinet?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

TNP owns/ has owned a bull terrier


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Own a CD player


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Compact radio CD in one

Dyo a basketball?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

A lump of coal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only on Xmas

Something Historical?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Do you own a tripod?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

U own a mechanical Bull


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


pencil sharpener?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No

A salt lamp?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

High skewl yearbook?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, I really looked like a dweeb then. *sigh* :sigh


Lighter fluid?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

No.

Do you own a Swiffer duster?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't really know what that is

Do you own a bird bath


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Explosives ?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Amon said:


> Nah
> 
> Explosives ?


If you've ever watched Macgyver you would know that explosives are everywhere, as long as you have a paper clip and a stick of gum.

HYE thrown a butane lighter at the ground so that it hits the Flint and Sparks as it breaks open and the gas explodes?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, I don't own any explosives.

*Do you own* something autographed by a celebrity?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Own a bottle of ranch dressing?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

a passport?


mine exp 2016

used 2006

fearful process

I spinout on paranormal paranoia of being accused by default as immigrant refugee... worse & worse... as homeborn proven smothered in mountains of pure bona fida paper media signed and dated 

any random reasons out of blue... aaahhh.. aargghh.. invalid!!!
millions & billions of reasons? 10000% all HE IS NOT VALID!! HIM!!!HIS NAME!! ah... that Name! he does. uhh not umm.. exist ???

no employed right now. well! yeah! that's the excuse!!!:crying:

home √ all body parts present. can move, walk, stay awake. capable of doing anything at all, however, tooooooo looooong not employed. grim reaper. abattoir time


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes

Do you own a chess board?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, but I never use it. 

DYO a 2018 automobile?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Something squishy?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, but I'm not specifying what it is

Do you own a secondary computer?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. 

DYO a mintbox or any other mini computer?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No

Do you own more than 30 books?


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes.

Do you own a kettle?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Do you own a Samsung phone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure do.


DYO a laptop computer?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes.

Do you own a Xbox (any kind) ?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, sir.


DYO a funnel?


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

no 

dye a motorcycle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

U own a bag of flour


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No for the time being

A pair of boxing gloves?


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes

Do you own a dog


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, wish I did.


DYO a pair of shoes that are too big for you?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Do you own a Stephen King book?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think so

An Intel NUC or something similar? (Because I'd love to hear your experiences on it)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

A shock collar?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Don't have one

A book by George R.R. Martin?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

Stale milkyway bar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Candles?


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

No

A massive stuffed animal?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, a 5.5ft long stuffed dolphin that I had since childhood. I use to use it as a body hugging pillow when I was a kid. Now it's safely perched on top of my high shelf away from the reach of my dog. It's not in the best condition, but I'm not planning to get rid of it either. Had a two big stuffed teddies, but I got rid of them. Or they got lost during moving.

. . . . . . . . 

Apple Cider Vinegar?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope

At least 2 PCs/laptops


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A dust pan?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes

A spare TV?


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

No


Fly spray?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Eyedrops?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

A rocking chair?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

A fake tooth?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yep.


Fake enamel from your teeth that you chipped, picked or peeled off?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

No 

a lizard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A CD collection


----------



## sage rennen (Apr 16, 2018)

Yes

A yo-yo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Empty bottles


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes

do you own an imaginary friend?


----------



## pxrcelain (Aug 29, 2017)

Nope. 
Do you own a musical instrument?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Own a ghost costume


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yep


A machete?


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes. 

Dyo an expensive painting


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

DYO a math textbook; preferably a geometry textbook?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope

DYO anything that is broken, but haven't got rid of it for some reason?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes

Do you own a leotard?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

No.

Do you own a water filter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah but it needs to be replaced

Dyo a Shed


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

No idea what that is..so nope

A purple blanket?


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Only for my barbies.
A goldfish.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

An upcoming wedding invitation card/letter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Own a stink bomb


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nada

A bruise on the forehead?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope. 



Do you own an antique?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo an old Computer program on CD?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Do you own a vitamin supplement?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

U own a textbook


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yep.

Do you own a PS4?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes

Do you own an expensive collectable?


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

yes. A collection of old coins from the mid Roman Empire

Do you own a boat?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No

Do you own a monopoly board?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Did do

Dyo wedge heel sandals?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nichts


Do you own enough self control from doing that thing you're thinking of right now?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A little bit

Own a cheap car?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Nope. 

Do you own a book from Harry Potter series?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Own a key chain?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes. Of a Golbat which someone gave me

A taser?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

no

do you own a katana?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I ain't no Neckbeard

A security cam?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

True. :grin2:


The next poster owns a double wide trailer.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

False

Np owns something smelly


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

False.


The next poster smells funky.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I shower on the regular and you totally did a true/false in the wrong thread 

DYO any exercise equipment


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, lol. My ****, lol.


Do you own a plate or dishware?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes

DYO an AI slave?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Do you own a power bank carrying no less than 10,000 mAh?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No power bank at all.


DYO a large caliber firearm?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do not.

Do you?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No. 

Do you own a book about mental health?


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

Yes

Do you own a pet reptile?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO a cement truck?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

nope

DYO any hand or body lotion?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a painting of some sort?


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

No

Do you still own a CRT TV?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Do you own a birthmark?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, have one on my arm and one on my calf or something. I guess I own it? Yeah. 

DYO teh doowel disk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

U own something from the Ocean


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

Nope- never been to the ocean. 

Do you own a roomba


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a rug beater?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nopio. 

DYO a pooter?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeahh
Dyo a punch bag?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I do, actually. 

DYO an egg?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes I have a carton of eggs in the fridge. I eat 4 eggs every Saturday with hash browns

Do you own a watch?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes. But I'm not a fan of it because it's from a popular brand and popular brands reminds me capitalism. Which makes me not feel pleasant.

Do you own a sex toy?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


Do you own a vintage license plate?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Do you own expensive perfume /cologne?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Dyo any vinyls?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do not

Do you own a wireless trackpad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

U own a pair of Sunglasses


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

DYO a club samwich?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I have none in my inventory as of the moment. Gonna have to buy sum at the _PokéMart_.

Do you own a Gundam model kit?


----------



## mockingsponge (May 27, 2018)

No

DYO a Chromebook?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

U own a office chair


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Do you?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Nope.

Do you own a diecast model car (toy)?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Do you own presence of mind in stressful situations?


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

Only if the other person is stressed out also.

DYO a traditional GPS device?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Dyo a brick phone


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No

Do you own a push bike?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO a stuffed animal?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Do you own the game Child of Light?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO an automobile?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Do you own a colored pencil set that has 12 different color pencils?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope, I own one that has 8 different colored pencils because it is missing 4 of them. 



Do you own a pair of sweatpants?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

Do you own any jumping beans, and are you ready for them to hatch moths?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Um...no and no.


DYO a radio of any type?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yep. I can send radio waves from my mind. 


Do you own a pair of socks?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many


DYO a humidifier?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes.


Do you own a radiator with a handcuff cuffed to it?


----------



## mockingsponge (May 27, 2018)

Uh... No.

Do you own hemp lotion?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

U own your own Laboratory?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Always wanted one, but no

Something to scratch your back/ other unreachable places?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a wire cutter?


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

Yes.


A guitar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A jar of pickles


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several.


Nose hair trimmer?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nada

A windup-style alarm clock?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

A bunk bed?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Used to. When my brother and I used to share a room

Do you own a clip-on necktie?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so

do you own a copy of brain surgery for idiots or any other of those books?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I own some "Dummies" and "Idiots" books but none on brain surgery.


DYO a large plastic drinking cup?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes. 


Do you own a used diaper?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yuck. uke Can't say I do.

DYO a bear costume?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


Do you own a trap door in your house that leads to a secret compartment, room or tunnel?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. But I'm not tellin' where it is. It's a secret.  Shhhhh...

DYO some ammunition for a firearm of some sort?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


Do you own some taxidermied taxidermy?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO any porn magazines?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Nope.

Do you own a CD?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, a few that are collecting dust. My CD player in my car broke about 5 years ago, and I ended up just getting an FM receiver MP3 player, so I listen to songs on my phone through the radio instead. I really should sell or donate those CDs...

DYO a Nutribullet?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

DYO a linux installation CD or bootable linux flash drive?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

U own a Tablet


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a large mansion on the hill?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No...I wish I did though.

Do you own a treadmill?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

U own a dust pan


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


DYO a very old phone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several


DYO a ladder?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No 

Do you (still) own a Nintendo 64?


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

No.


Do you own wireless earphones?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Headphones, sure

Do you own an eye patch?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, lol.


Do you own handcuffs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

U own something rare


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya.

Dyo a loofah?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

U own a can of pepper spray


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a painting you painted yourself?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes.

DYO any statues or figurines?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes I do man 

Do you own a foam roller?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No.... 

DYO two pistols and a dagger?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

U own a shopping cart


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

DYO a jar of fart?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

U own a book on Logic?


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

No. 

Do you own rechargeable batteries?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a can of spam?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No.

DYO a wine opener?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

No but beer bottle openers.

Do you own a set of golf clubs?????/


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na

Own something fragile?


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes my heart

Do you own a backpack?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes.

Do you own a waist pouch?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a fat stomach?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Do you own an emergency set of eating utensils you keep in your bag?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

U own a First Aid Kit?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No, but I should have.
Do you own any humor magazine?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dyo a field?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 

Do you own a coffee maker?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Do you own a book that is not written in your mother tongue?


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

No.

Do you own a red sweatshirt?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A water container?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many


DYO a late model automobile?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Nope.

Dyo a bicycle?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

U own a Utube account?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a free email account (i.e., gmail, yahoo, etc.)?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. 

U own a box of cookies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

A Hard Hat?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No.


A purple pen?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably. I have tons of pens.


Can of motor oil?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

A bag of expired cool ranch doritos?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No. 



A bubblegum machine?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No!

A _really_ stinky pillow?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No comment.


ATV?


----------



## CaptainBoz (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes. (Though currently in pieces.)


A 3-piece living room set?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Nopers! 

^^ I think this guy hates me now (my ridiculous questions getting on his nerves). LOL! :b

U own a blood pressure cuff?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Recliner?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

U own a stress squeezy ball thingy (for when you see my ridiculous questions you have it around to de-stress, and keep from going "#calledout" on me)? :b


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several


Audio cassette tapes?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. 

U own a comfy blankie?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Yep.


Do you own any toothpicks?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm sure I do...


DYO a long gun?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Umm... no. Something doesn't smell right here.... 

Do U?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, two.


DYO a hatchet?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

U own an owner?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Own something dangerous?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Guns.

Gas can?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

U own a pet balloon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Own an Encyclopedia?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

As in a print copy, no.

A rachete set?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not sure what you're getting at there, chief. If you mean _ratchet_ the anwser is yes.

A Big Gulp cup?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

uh, wat? No.... Just no.... *backs away slowly and runs* 

U own a chubby bunny?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I had a really chubby bunny as a little kid, a real floofer. Miss him.

Do you own a game station of any kind?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xbox & A PS2

Own something squishy?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No.... 

U own something spiky?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

We have a spiky plant.

DYO a mini metal saw?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

U own a bootable linux flash drive?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


DYO a purple pen?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No

You own a rooted android device?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes

DYO a drone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Own a typewriter?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I do actually and its very old, and in good condition too. Might be worth something some day.

Do you own a merkin? >


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

DYO something that you kept unused for so long that has now gone bad/broken/expired/etc?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, I have an old truck and a car that need work from sitting unused.

DYO a musical instrument?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No
Do you own a journal/diary?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYO a briefcase?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope

U own a raspberry pi?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Unfortunately not.


DYO a second monitor?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I need one. 

U own a FreeBSD machine?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't know :O should I own one?

Do you own a dart board?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I do, yes. :yes


DYO a big house?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No... Not even close! 

Do U?


----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)

Sadly no, it's just a little house. It's still cute tho 

Do you own any animals?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Er, yeah. 

U own a punching bag?


----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)

No, sure wish I did though! 

Own a B.B. Gun? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No, unfortunately. 

U own a lego bionicle set?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

no


duo a company?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Own a piggy bank?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

no

dyo a crown?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)

Yes, a plastic one 

Do you own a onesie?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

U own a crayon?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No.


DYO a paint brush?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not anymore. It got thrown out. Lol. 

U own many booooks?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Too many.

DYO a typewriter?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

U own a tiny tamago?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I don't know what that is, and probably no.

Do you own something made in China?


----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)

Yes!

Own a tub? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Do you own a car?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! Need one, however. 

U own stuffed animals?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I think I have some Pokemon and Star Wars plushes somewhere.

DYO a CRT TV?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

U own a lunchables meal?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYO an instructables.com account?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No, what's that?

DYO A boat of any kind?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. Closest thing to a boat I had was a little rubber ducky when I was little that had this little dent on its back that allows the much smaller rubber duckies to sit on. It was a set of rubber duckies family with the big momma rubber ducky with 4 baby rubber ducklings. 

- - - - - -


DYO a lava lamp?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope, I'm not groovy enough to own one of those.

DYO an outdoor grill?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, but I don't use it 

DYO a collection of DVDs?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Nope, I'm not grilly enough to own one of those. 

We did have one as a family in my childhood though, but we seldom use it. No clue why my dad brought one. I think he just did to fit in as the expect dad norm to own one and grill in the backyard. But it really was never his thing. 

- - - - - - - 

DYO any expensive novelty items or decorations that are of no practical use other than for display purposes?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No...ish? It depends on what someone considers expensive. I suppose I own a few things that are borderline, though.

DYO a fish tank, presumably with fish?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

There might be a fish tank somewhere in the storage room but without fish.


DYO a tractor?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A blob?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No what is it?


DYO an older sister?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

U own a brilliant mind?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nahh

Stuffed toys?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not anymore. 

U own legos?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 

do you own flip flops?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nope.

Do you own an espresso maker?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nay. 



Do you own several unused notebooks full of dust?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No (you must like dust hehe)

Do you own any dusty book shelves?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes (and I don't really like dust, but I just now realized my room is in pressing need of dusting)


Do you own a stapler?


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

No, funny enough was looking at buying one yesterday
Do you own a dog?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Own a dart board?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Used to, but not anymore. 

U own a pair of dirty boots?


----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)

Nope 

Own a microwave?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Own a grill?


----------



## pennysparkle23 (Jun 2, 2017)

no

own a girl?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! And never will! 

U own a monk?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a staple gun?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

U own a rail gun?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't say I do.

DYO a ray gun?


----------



## MorganMelancholy (May 29, 2018)

Soon..

Do you own a naked mole rat?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. Looked it up, and just no..... I wouldn't want that thing around me. 

U own a vimeo account?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Own a Tumblr account?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

U own a tweeter account?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, but I hardly ever use it.


DYO a big ball of twine?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope.

DYO any board games?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah.


DYO a pooper-scooper?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Own a jar that contains human organs


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

err no

Do you own a garden of some kind?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a toy duck


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah


DYO an octopus plushy?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I do not.

DYO any sort of musical instrument?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes; electric guitar, keyboard, ocarina and a mandolin.

DYO any apple products?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

The Apple that produces iPhone's? Nope.

Do you own any Samsung products?


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes.

Do you own a Jet Ski?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


DYO some sausage?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No, I'm vegetarian.

Do you own a Swiss knife?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

A rubbish Chinese one I bought as a kid.


DYO a 3D printer?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Nah 😞
Dyo a garage


----------



## 969033 (Jul 24, 2018)

Real or Toy? Neither


Do you own a mini furby?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I think they all got tossed at some point lol I had like the original scary looking ones.









do you own a blowtorch?


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

No..
Do you own plastic demon horns>


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Umm, nope.

Do you own a blue t-shirt?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, I do, actually. :um

DYO a big pile of poop?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes! was just looking at my grandmother's sterling silver baby cup I inherited. Her name was engraved in it and then when I received her name as my middle name, she engraved my first name above it. 

Do you own a vehicle?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Part-owner, sure

Do you own a poster of your favorite band or celebrity?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

DYO currency from a country other than your own?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes pesos, it rarely finds it's way into our money living in a border state. I've found three so far. It just means I got short changed somewhere along the way because the rates were never converted lol but its okay. I like my pesos  I keep them in a little box on my dresser. 

Do you own a swimming pool?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No, I wish I did though.

DYO any board games?


----------



## the end of silence (Oct 21, 2017)

Monopoly, comes out of the attic once a year.

Do you own solar panels? (or otherwise have them on your roof)


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No but considering it, did get a quote for some.

Do you own any legos?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope, not since I was akid.

DYO a camper?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

do you own a nice collection of embarrassing old photos of yourself?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nah, they aren't that embarassing.

DYO a piano?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No. But it would be nice to have one.

Do you own any music instruments?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just a Flute

Own something extremely rare?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYO an ice cream maker?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Do you own a PS Plus account?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYO combat boots?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Own a dishwasher?


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Yes
Own a smart watch


----------



## wewlad (Aug 7, 2018)

Nope
Own a guitar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Own a tanning bed?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Hack Saw?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

A crystal ball


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


A big stack of unread magazines?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

A pair of cargo trousers?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes I do - 2 pairs actually but my wife won't let me wear them anymore. She said they look terrible.

Do you own any very old books?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I got some that might be 30-40 years old but not _very_ old.

DYO a Software Defined Radio receiver/transmitter?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

What?


DYO a mop?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yap

Dyo an clone machine


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO a weed whacker?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo any jewelry


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah


DYO a desk fan?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes

Dyo a shovel?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several


DYO a fish net?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

A large recycle bin?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah goes out every Monday.

Dyo a bike


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Yes, a race bike actually.

Do you own a gaming laptop?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

One can dream 

A nail gun


----------



## Yu89 (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes, a battery powered one.

DYO a juicer.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes.


DYO anti cold pills?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo an iPad


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Once until it disappeared, think we were robbed

dyo eyeliner?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


DYO a welding machine?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No

DYO any art/paintings?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, many that I painted myself.

DYO a spork?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Dyo a wireless charger


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah


DYO an electric toothbrush?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a washing machine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

A pair of boots?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not currently.


Chisel?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A dustpan?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Carpet Cleaner?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Vacuum?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Microwave oven?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A cactus plant?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I have two plants that is sharp but I don't know if they're cactus.

Do you own a Spotify Premium account?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, sir.


Compass?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Nope.

Do you own a laptop?


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

**** Sapiens Sapiens said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you own a laptop?


yup using it right now to listen to music and post on here.

Own firearms?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Cassette tape player?


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Cletis said:


> Yes
> 
> Cassette tape player?


no but I need another one, I have a bunch of good music on cassette tape.

4 wheel drive?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


CD player?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes and no. I have a DVD recorder and a CD/DVD drive in my PC. I don't think I still have any actual old style CD players though. The last one I had was my Pioneer 100 disc changer that I threw away because it no longer worked. 

A pet with flippers (fins)?


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

no just a pet with paws. long haired cat.

a coffee machine in your room?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Survival kit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope but should get 1

Own a weapon?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, two.


Bug spray?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Do you own a pack of cigarettes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

A dream catcher?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYO a wok?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.


DYO a big wooden spoon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Correct

Dyo a disposable camera


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, but I did back in the day.


DYO an American automobile?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No, European.

Dyo a magazine subscription?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

nope 

DYO a book series?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes! 

Dyo a venus fly trap?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a portable fan?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes

DYO any hand lotion?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


DYO a garden hose?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes

DYO a toaster oven?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes, a very long one. I didn't even mean that as sexual innuendo, I just live on a farm and we need big, horse size hoses.

DYO a barn?


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

No.

DYO a car?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


DYO an apartment building?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No

DYO more than 1 TV?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes.

DYO more than one game console?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes 

DYO a DVD collection?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

A small collection of very specific ones worth having. :b

DYO a sewing machine?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

Yes.

DYO a vinyl collection?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No, I wish I did.

DYO any toys from when you were a kid?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do

Do you own a water bottle that you always have in your bag when heading out?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah, always

Dyo a dishwasher


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

DYO a pizza cutter?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a tablet computer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

A sword?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


A pocket knife?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

DYO a purple towel?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na

Dyo a Diary


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure do.


DYO a watermelon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A chainsaw?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Lazy Boy recliner?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Spare Tire?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Around my waist, yeah. LOL (Yes, I have a spare tire for the car.)


Emergency food supply?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No, but need to. 

U own a meatball that grows in size everyday?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Something fragile?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lots of things.


A stamp collection?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A road sign?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah


DYO tweezers?


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

Yes.

DYO an umbrella?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. 

A pair of dirty gloves?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Nein.


Do you own a baseball bat ?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

A basketball?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore. It went flat and I tossed it.

Bottle of Coke?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

A can of kewl whip?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Mine says Cool Whip. :yes


Big 4x4 SUV?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No, but would be nice. 

An owl?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe

A live chicken?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! I think the neighbors do though. 

A bootable flash drive with Tails OS on it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Anti-nausea medicine


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Laptop?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes.

A hammer?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep! 

A pack of gum?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Toys?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! Got rid of them many years ago! 

A gameboy advance SP?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Sleeping pills?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Of the over the counter variety yes

DYO a tablet?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, indeed. :yes


Sofa?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Shovel?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure

Ladle?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

A deck of yu-gi-oh kards?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Empty boxes?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yup dyo a vinyl record


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

do you own a backpack?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes. Several. 


Do you own a business?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. But my dad's family did.


DYO deodorant?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

A container of pills?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No 

A pillowcase that needs to be washed?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several


A monkey wrench?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

A knife?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many.

Fleshlight?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

crude drawings?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Boat?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Automobile?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

treadmill?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, a few guitars.

A crockpot?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Starbucks coffee pods

Do you own a tea infuser?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I don’t even know what that is.


A surfboard?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Portable heater?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Pair of boots?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes! 


Gloves?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes

the key to someone's heart?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL


Condoms?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! Never have, never will! 

A 6 month supply of contact lenses?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No. Do they expire or something?

A bunker?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Yep. They have an expiration date. Used to wear them, but not anymore, and never will for a few reasons. 

Nope. No bunker, but I've wanted to build a nuclear fallout bunker on the side of a mountain range. Ah, well, probably won't happen anytime soon, but, whatever. 

DYO a crock of butter?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

DYO a thermal camera?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Own a closet full of Skulls?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No.


DYO candies from Halloween?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes too many 

DYO any costumes?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No 

Lava lamp?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

A really old candy bar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

A bowling ball?


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes, 4 of them. Roto Grip Up Roar was my first bowling ball.



DYO a telescope?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na

An ipod?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.

do you own a cappuccino machine?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

U own a box of cereal?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yupp

Own any old letters from friends/family?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

DYO any cryptocurrencies?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes

Do you own any CD's still?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep! Old "learning program CDs" and games. Those were the days...... *sigh* 

DYO any spare computer parts?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I personally don't but I have heaps in the house

Do you own a high school yearbook?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep! Buried under a bunch of crap. 

DYO certifications of any kind?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Anti-dandruff shampoo?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, my skin flakes are sold as part of a nutritious breakfast

do you own any rare or exceptionally old editions of books?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A copy of Windows XP on CD?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes of course. 


DYO a photograph of yourself in your room?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Any makeup?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

A hair dryer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A ruler?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


Do you own an egg cooker?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


Do you own a portable toilet?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Only if you count things like pots, tupperware and lots of plastic bottles. 

Do you own a french press?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A rug?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Only the smaller dollar store variety. 

Do you own a portable swamp cooler?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

My parents had one back in the day.


DYO a garlic press?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I did, dyo a pack of chewing gum?


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

i do

dyo a bear rug


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

nope


DYO an LED strip?


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

non

dyo a door cam to catch thieves stealing your amazon packages


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Own an iPad Pro?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

U own a riceball?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a sex toy?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

A "Private Property" sticker?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a sticker but a sign.

DYO a sports car?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nah.

DYO any crackling candles?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No, but I would like some after learning what they are. 

DYO a blender?


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

no

dyo a 2 way mirror


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

No.

Dyo a gun?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Two.


DYO a SUV?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

U own an owl?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope



Do you own a waffle iron?


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

no

dyo a fake fireplace [idk what they're called but you know what i mean]


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah.

Do you own an eyepatch?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Own a cotton candy machine?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nou. 

DYO a piece of chub?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

.....

DYO a mouse trap?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I did

Dyo wear what you want for work or an outfit so you all look the same?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um.... no... 

DYO any lard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Perhaps

Dyo any board games?


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

no

dyo a mini fridge


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYO a pizza cutter?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I just use a knife

Do you own a pickaxe?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure do.


DYO a screwdriver?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Own a weight scale?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes

DYO a blood pressure cuff with accompanied monitor?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup


Own a sword?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I own a machette.

DYO a poleaxe?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't say I do.


Do you own a doobie?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Ne

An old cushion?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many.


An old condom?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

None of that crap, and never to come. 

NP stays away from those with differing opinions.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I do not. 

NP owns some old magazines from the 90s or earlier.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. Magazines were thrown out years ago (they were outdated consumer reports magazines). 

U own an assortment of consumer report magazines?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a subscriber to that publication, yes.

Own a motorcycle?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

U own a toy from childhood?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

A guitar if that counts. 

NP owns a coffee mug and uses it daily.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes but not for coffee. For water and occasional tea/milk.


Do you own anything you don't want anyone to find out about?


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

i do

dyo a stripper pole


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

DYO a mintbox?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several


DYO some old Playboy magazines?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No, I had some hustler magazines from the 90s. I seem to have lost them. 

DYO a piece of fine art.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

nay

dyo a vcr


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

nope

do you own a leather jacket?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope


Do you own a squirt gun?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. I had them as a kid, however.


DYO a letter opener?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I did. It was fashioned like a long rapier. 

DYO any cool t-shirts or posters?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Depends what you call cool, I have a Roxy t-shirt I like.

Dyo any dance cds etc?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not that I know of. 



Do you own knitting needles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Own something you stole?


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

negative

dyo a roomba


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I own a dustpan and a broom.

DYO a "smart" refrigerator, toaster or coffee maker?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYO a waffle iron?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


DYO a clock radio?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Nope. Smartphones kinda rendered those things useless.

DYO a crock pot?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

do you own oxygen?


----------



## Blossomfluffy (Dec 4, 2017)

How philosophical. I mean it enters me for a bit, and I suppose I convert it and use it, but do I ever really own it? I’m not sure. I don’t think so.

Do u own jumbo oats?


this message has reached you from within the willow tree


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I own some old fashioned Quaker oats. 

DYO a food slicer?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

We own things that do things to food so I believe so.

DYO a musical instrument?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

DYO an ice cream maker?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

A teddy bear?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


Nose hair trimmer?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No, I need one though. 

DYO a cast-iron frying pan?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


Do you own a vest?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

no. 

a bullet?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I own a bullet casing.

DYO a speed handle?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure don't.

DYO a notebook --- a paper one, that is?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Of course! And it's completely blank!

DYO a special drawer full of random junk?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have several of those.


DYO a funnel?


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

i think so?

dyo a tea cozy


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

So that looks like a knitted sweater for your kettle. Why? :lol

DYO a down comforter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A Mechanical Heart?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ya, its easily fixed.

Dyo some sweets?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Too many.


DYO some fishing gear?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Somewhere

Own any Newspaper?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll pick one up occasionally.


Own a jetski?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No jet ski. 

Do you own any vinyl records?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Own your own boat?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL

An old car?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Negative.

DYO a fancy rug.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No


Do you own season tickets to anything?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No.

DYO a record player?


----------



## Tundle# (Feb 17, 2019)

Yes 
DYO a play station 2 ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Own a textbook from the 70's?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably. I'll have to check.


A landline phone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not anymore 

Old Newspapers?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

At one time I did have a huge number of newspapers stored in my room. Most were binned ages ago, but there may still be too many really.

A minidisc stereo (I found a hifi unit thrown out on the street years ago which does minidiscs, and have a portable Sony Walkman one from a car boot sale somewhere). I have never got into minidiscs though.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

That's really cool (and I would think also rare?). I remember when those came out. Doesn't seem like they were around for very long. 

DYO a zip drive?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

An iMac?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Thankfully no.

DYO a cast iron skillet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


Do you own a collection of sports cards?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A small one.

DYO a stamp collection?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sort of. I kept a bunch of envelopes with stamps on them from different countries.

DYO any liquor?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No...I am a non-drinker.


Do you own a gold necklace?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Something pink?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I dont think so.

Dyo any fruit?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes


DYO a treadmill?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No, I just run outside and bang up my knees. 

Do you own any weights, cables, suspension trainer, etc.?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I have a set of iron free weights that my grandpa had. Otherwise I like to be in nature.

DYO a sushi knife?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Hmm. No, but I want one. 

DYO a firearm?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

A few, id like to think I'm a pretty good shot too

DYO any tapestries?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Any what?


Crescent wrench?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Several small ones. I'm not a fan as they are sort of an inferior compromise in just about every situation. :blank

DYO a sledge hammer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope


Do you own a collection of some kind?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I sort have a loose collection of 35mm SLR film cameras and one TLR. I haven't used any of them in a long while.

Same question.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sort of...I am a handbag and shoe fiend so I guess those could count as a collection.


Do you own a time share?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Hell no, to the no no no o/`

DYO any packets of yeast?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I doubt it. :stu


DYO a microwave oven?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes


DYO a leather jacket?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, I don't wear animals.

Do you own a toaster oven?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No


Do you own a rice cooker?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Own an external HD?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


DYO a bicycle?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes a lightweight mountain bike 

Dyo any wall pictures?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Own a chainsaw?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Negative.

DYO a boning knife?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

u do ur own...?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Sometimes. 

DYO plastic champagne glasses?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Your own boat?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


DYO a pair of shorts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

An Xbox?


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Aye


A magnifying glass?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah how else would I ever see my penis

Dyo a gun


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No

do you own a pair of cowboy boots?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I used to. 

DYO a pair of non-cowboy boots?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't own any type of boots. 



Do you own a deck of playing cards?


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

I do, more than one

DYO a pet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No



Do you own a teddy bear?


----------



## Rezx (Jan 15, 2019)

Yes, a stuffed Pikachu 

Do you own an TV?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup.

A pocket knife?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


do you own a laptop computer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

Yes.

Do you own a guitar?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

DYO a chainsaw?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No I use my brothers sometimes
Dyo a thermos flask


----------



## Sweet&Sour (Apr 11, 2019)

no

do you own a fan


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes, I own a fan and I utilize it throughout the year. 

DYO a squirt gun?


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

No

Do you own an Apple product?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Negative


Electric screw driver?


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

No 

Do you own a bike?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No. :frown2:

Do you own a safe room?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

DYO a tablet computer?


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, a 2018 ipad and a Samsung Galaxy tablet.

DYO bluetooth headphones?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I got a pair for 20$ and the stereo sound didn't work on them. :serious: 

DYO an old pair of stereo speakers.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

No, the oldest speakers i have are my Logitech surround speakers for my PC, and they're about 2 years old.

DYO a cactus?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


do you own a pair of flip flops?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.

DYO a Ford Explorer?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


do you own a backpack?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Two

DYO a big house?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


do you own a scented candle?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*binary linguistics???*

words: a, b, c ??? 1, 2, 3 ??? uh, uh, uh, ug

absolutely never attended any school !:grin2:

vocab consists of... acronyms??? no ounce of intellect

bespoke = verbose ?

cantankerous

Nosferatu

ominous

longitudinal
longitudinally
multidunal not accepted 
multidialectical

renewal
repercussions 
ramifications 
pre judgement 
rescue

splinthereens unknown word to internet!! FUBAR √ really this date? ORIGIN 1940s: acronym from ****ed up beyond all recognition(or repair).
Schismogenesis

neurotic

Tourniquet
eccentric

not too shabby

indistinguishable


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

???


Weight set?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Some paper plates?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah.

Porn dvds?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Unfortunately, no. I don't own any DVDs anymore.

DYO an external hard drive?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


do you own any art supplies?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Something made in the 60s?


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

I was going to say my parents but they weren't even born yet, so nope. 

Any traditional clothing/items?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


do you own a jean jacket?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Used to.

Spatula?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Seashells from the beech?


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

I used to but not anymore so no 

Nintendo Switch?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

An old PC?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I don't wouldn't define anything as 2010 or newer old, so no. But yeah. 

Do you own any type of camera that isn't a phone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Own a pair of Apple Earpods?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope


Do you own a belt?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Do you own a coffee maker?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

you possess no English grammar skills.

why not name the thread "Crime Novels"?


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

I own a Keurig, but I don’t use it. 


Do you own a strap on?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah I'm wearing it backwards 

Dyo a grenade?


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Yeah it blows up in the toilet

Do you own a cat


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Nope but would love to adopt one.

Do you own a pair of hiking boots?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


Do you own a trench coat?


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

No
Game Boy (original)


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, if GameBoy Pocket counts.

Telescope?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No



Do you own a travel toothbrush?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A Macbook Pro?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


Do you own a drone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

A gaming laptop?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Not for gaming, no

An old school DVD player? :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Do you own a quality toilet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes



Do you own a sweater?


----------



## SASsier1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Yes, of course, many sweaters. It's always chilly here. 

Do you own a smart speaker? If so, which type/brand?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope


Do you own work boots?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

No, no boots at all

Next poster, Do you own roller skates?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Something dangerous?


----------



## crystalkerosene (Apr 18, 2014)

pepper spray and car (could be dangerous?)

a full body (onesie?) pajamas...


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

nope xD

do you own an electric drill?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you own a hammer?


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Several, so the song doesn't speak to me at all.

A tall indoor plant?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Negative.


A desktop computer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

VooDoo Doll?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No never been bitter enough to need one.

Dyo a musical instrument?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

DYO a stuffed animal


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

DYO a firearm?


----------



## Shyy22 (Nov 4, 2019)

No

DYO a car?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No.

Do you own any very old books? (and can I have them?)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Own a mop?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 

do you own a laptop?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Of course! I couldn't fully function online without one. 

Do you own any paintings?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Do you own any winter boots?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

no

do you own a knitting machine?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Do you own a treadmill?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

DYO a hedge trimmer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

A Lowe's Credit Card?


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

No

A USB 3.0 hub?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes

Do you own a PS4?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes
Dyo a giant TV ?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

(I'd class anything over 50" giant, I also have a 55".) 

No on SNES mini, I've always been meaning to get one though.

DYO a chainsaw ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Do you own a pair of slippers?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes.

Do you own a CRT TV?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Own a Shed?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

no

do you own a silver necklace?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

DYO a half-drank (drunk?) can or Orange Coke?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

No


Do you own a toy lightsaber?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.

DYO a pocket knife?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Own a smelly Farm?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

A coin collection of any kind?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

No. 

Do you own a fire extinguisher?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

nay

do you own a toolbox


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

I do

Do you own a VR headset?


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

No, still too expensive

Do you own a VCR?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, and use it daily.

Do you own a bottle of 91% isopropyl alcohol?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

DYO a variable speed stick mixer?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

No, I do not. 

Do you own a First Aid Kit?


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes

Do you own an item that's been bought by you within the last 30 minutes?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

Do you own a movie soundtrack on cassette tape?


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

I believe so but it's stored away at my parent's house.

Do you own a shot glass?


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

yeah
do you own a set of acrylic paints.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

Do you own any DC or Marvel single-issue comic books (not collections)?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Do you own a mini fridge?


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Nope I dont but I think I’m gonna add that to my wishlist. 

Do you own a pair of airpods/earbuds?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes but I never used them.

DYO a lawnmower ?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

No, but my household does.

Do you own an N95 respirator mask?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

Do you own a wiffle ball?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Do you own a hat?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes

Do you own toilet paper?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No I rent it.

Do you own a costume or uniform ?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes.

Do you own any biological organs?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

What? 

Do you own any hand sanitizer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Do you own an electric toothbrush?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Not anymore.

Do you own a computer?


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

Yes

Do you own a pet


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes.


Do you own a car?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes. 

Do you own two turntables and a microphone?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No.


Do you own a copy of Beck's "Odelay" album on vinyl?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Sadly, no.

Do you own any records?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

CDs or do you mean Vinyls?

I don't have any Vinyls, but I have a ton of CDs.

Do you own an Amazon Echo?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

what's that? (nuff said)

do you own nail polish remover?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes.


Do you own a treadmill?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes! I need to use it more often.

Do you own an iPhone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. Android.

DYO some nail clippers?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably somewhere


Do you own an exotic pet?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Nope. 

Do you own a Nintendo Switch?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A what?

DYO an absurdly large stockpile of emergency toilet paper?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wouldn't say so. I've gathered a few small packs from times when I could find them. 

Do you own a ouija board?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

DYO a rental property?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No.



Do you own a coffee maker?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No 



Do you own drill?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Do you own an iron?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No


Do you own a grill?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Just George Foreman.

Do you own an HDMI cable?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

no?

dyo a cassette player?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Maybe I'm not sure


Do you own a hard hat?


----------

